# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Pričajmo o platnenim pelenama, 15.

## cuckalica

stigla mi je pelena od dobremame    :Dancing Fever: 
smotani postar je ugurao u sanducic tako da je pola virilo van. sve me jeza prođe kad pomislim šta bi bilo da je nekog zaintrigiralo šta se nalazi u paketu 
prebolila sam krađu bicikla, al ovo bi mi bilo previše    :No:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Koja GM? :D

----------


## cuckalica

sakura nešto. sa cvjeticima i japanskim pismom. seksi.
poslikat cu je (i jos par ostalih) kad mi posalju kabel za fotic

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, znam koja je, lijepo!  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

*silki* Flafice ti dođu drugi dan od kad ih pošalju, samo ne znam
dal imaju gužvu.
Imali su frku ovih dana.

Možeš slobodno pitati na mail, Danijela je super i sigurno će ti odgovoriti.
OT - bila je s nama na "Dolcu" na mliječnoj stazi  :D

----------


## cuckalica

> Aha, znam koja je, lijepo!


zar si sumnjala?   :Wink:

----------


## aishwarya

> Biste li se vi žalile na soaker koji se nakon prvog pranja sav izvitoperio? Ženska očito nije pazila na smjer tkanja i sad je pelena gotovo pa neupotrebljiva. Radi se o Goodmama peleni. Toliko o kvaliteti   .
> 
> 
> (Teddy, ne brini, nije ona tvoja.)


Oprala sam i ja svoju i evo što je moj zaključak:
tkanine nisu oprane prije šivanja i nejednako se skupljaju i zbog toga se pelena izvitoperi.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Oprala sam i ja svoju i evo što je moj zaključak:
> tkanine nisu oprane prije šivanja i nejednako se skupljaju i zbog toga se pelena izvitoperi.


 :shock:

----------


## vještičica

> Oprala sam i ja svoju i evo što je moj zaključak:
> tkanine nisu oprane prije šivanja i nejednako se skupljaju i zbog toga se pelena izvitoperi.


To je dozlaboga neprofesionalno :mad: pogotovo što čitam da su te pelene skupe do neba

----------


## Fana

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oprala sam i ja svoju i evo što je moj zaključak:
> tkanine nisu oprane prije šivanja i nejednako se skupljaju i zbog toga se pelena izvitoperi.
> 
> 
> To je dozlaboga neprofesionalno :mad: pogotovo što čitam da su te pelene skupe do neba


Ja sam našu obukla sinu nekoliko puta do sad. Nije mi se dalo vraćati pelenu i raspravljati se s goodmamom. Istina, pelena je turbo upijajuća, jako lijepo izgleda i zbilja je fensi šmensi. Ali to s različitim skupljanjem materijala me ljuti. Svaki put kad je izvadim iz perilice moram je ravnati i razvlačiti.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ali to je tako kad je potražnja veća od ponude. Cijene rastu, kvaliteta (često) pada. Ajde, bar si je goodmama zaradila da pošalje djecu na college...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja sam našu obukla sinu nekoliko puta do sad. Nije mi se dalo vraćati pelenu i raspravljati se s goodmamom. Istina, pelena je turbo upijajuća, jako lijepo izgleda i zbilja je fensi šmensi. Ali to s različitim skupljanjem materijala me ljuti. Svaki put kad je izvadim iz perilice moram je ravnati i razvlačiti.   Ali to je tako kad je potražnja veća od ponude. Cijene rastu, kvaliteta (često) pada. Ajde, bar si je goodmama zaradila da pošalje djecu na college...


Fana, to ti se događa sa obje GM?

----------


## aishwarya

> Fana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Biste li se vi žalile na soaker koji se nakon prvog pranja sav izvitoperio? Ženska očito nije pazila na smjer tkanja i sad je pelena gotovo pa neupotrebljiva. Radi se o Goodmama peleni. Toliko o kvaliteti   .
> 
> 
> (Teddy, ne brini, nije ona tvoja.)
> 
> 
> ...


Evo slike
http://public.fotki.com/aishwaryamic...odmama001.html
Znači ništa strašno, ali imam i druge pelene s sličnim uloškom pa ne izgledaju tako. Na slici su 2 uloška Stinky Couture pelena, oprane mali milijun puta.
Pretpostavljam da to Fana kod tebe gore izgleda...

----------


## TeddyBearz

:/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Čekam da se Cocci javi, ima i ona jednu u upotrebi.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> aishwarya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fana prvotno napisa
> ...



materijal vjerojatno nije ni opran, ni opeglan, a ni iskrojen u pravilnom smjeru. i tijekom šivanja slojevi nisu čvrsto spojeni pa pobjegnu. ali čini mi se da je to sasvim uobičajeno u masovnoj proizvodnji odjeće općenito (osobito prvo). i sve sam uvjerenija da je zato preporuka prati na 60 stupnjeva, a ne iz ekoloških pobuda. možeš misliti kako bi izgledao iskuhan  :/

----------


## coccinella

Moje izgleda isto ovako kao kod aishwarye, znači, samo taj gornji sloj veloura na ulošku se izvitoperio. Ali, meni je ostatak pelene u redu, ništa ne moram ravnati kad vadim iz perilice. Inače, ja sam malo radila sa tim velourom (ne bambus, nego pamučni) i stvarno je gadan za krojiti i šiti, tako da nisam sigurna je li smjer tkanja ovdje problem. Ako jeste (znam, po izgledu uloška tako izgleda :/), onda to zaista jeste neprofesionalno.
Međutim, meni je pelena fantastična. Čini mi se da su stvarno na svaki detalj mislili kada su je osmišljavali pa mi je nevjerojatno da si dozvole takav propust. 
Teddy, misliš li da bi imalo smisla slati im slike da vide što se događa sa tim slojem materijala?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, misliš li da bi imalo smisla slati im slike da vide što se događa sa tim slojem materijala?


Pa definitivno bolje nego da im nitko ništa ne kaže, bilo bi dobro poslati slike na njihovu customer service (customerservice@thegoodmama.com).

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

vjerojatno se velur malo drugačije ponaša kod pranja od ostalog materijala, treba ga prati prije krojenja. mada mislim da se u industriji materijali samo pare, ne peru se

----------


## vještičica

Pamučni velur *uvijek* otkuham prije krojenja, osušim, sad kad imam sušilicu u njoj, potom prepeglam sa kontra strane peglom na paru. Krojim "uz dlaku" i uzduž "rebara", s obzirom da je žersej u pitanju i rasteže se više u poprečnom nego u uzdužnom smjeru, u odnosu na spomenuta "rebra". Krojenje poprijeko ili ukoso u odnosu pravilan smijer dovodi do takvog izvitoperenja kao na slici, čak i kod prethodno opranog materijala.
Da je gadan za krojiti i šiti - jeste. Bježi ispod stopice, bježi od igle općenito i ima ružan običaj da pobjegne naprijed u odnosu na slojeve ispod njega  :Rolling Eyes:  Zato većinom profircam prije endlanja :uzdah:
Sa bambusom nisam radila, al' pretpostavljam da je slično.

----------


## Yorkica

Kupila sam Kamaisovu pelenu za probu i tek kad sam došla doma  vidim na naprijed nema 6 drukeriča(kao rodina pusa za podešavanje) nego samo 4.
Jel to tako kod njihovih pelena ili sam kupila sa greškom pelenu :/

----------


## Fana

Moja izgleda malo gore od aishwaryine, nije da je baš ne možemo nositi, ali moram paziti kad je izvučem iz perilice i kad je stavljam na guzu da je poravnam. S tim da se nije izvitoperio samo uložak, nego i pelena. I pliš s unutarnje strane i vanjski print se gužva na koso. Što znači da je problem i u unutarnjem flisu. Nešto je očito krojeno nakoso, nisu pratili tkanje. Ja nemam pojma o šivanju, ali toliko znam da se treba paziti kod krojenja na smjer tkanja.
Radi se o peleni s printom rozog peseka. Imam i prugastu crno-sivu i ta je super. To mi je kad sinu kupujem curičasti uzorak   :Smile:  .

----------


## TeddyBearz

I aishwaryina je ta sa psićem, možda je u materijalu problem? :?

----------


## Fana

> Zato većinom profircam prije endlanja :uzdah:


Ovo spada na topik o šivanju, ali moram pitati: fircati znači s rukom spojiti dijelove prije strojnog šivanja? (Za šivački sleng očito moraš znati njemački: iberštep, endlerica, fircanje...   :Laughing:  )

----------


## vještičica

> vještičica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Zato većinom profircam prije endlanja :uzdah:
> 
> 
> Ovo spada na topik o šivanju, ali moram pitati: fircati znači s rukom spojiti dijelove prije strojnog šivanja? (Za šivački sleng očito moraš znati njemački: iberštep, endlerica, fircanje...   )


da
fircanje=prošivanje rukom prije mašinskog štepanja bilo koje vrste
da
mora se znati njemački  :Wink:  bar malko slenga 
btw nije iberštep nego iberdek  :Razz:

----------


## manal

> Kupila sam Kamaisovu pelenu za probu i tek kad sam došla doma  vidim na naprijed nema 6 drukeriča(kao rodina pusa za podešavanje) nego samo 4.
> Jel to tako kod njihovih pelena ili sam kupila sa greškom pelenu :/


nije greska, ona je samo takva, i ja imam jednu i bas je sad sklapam i kontam kako je bezveze sto nema 6 drukera, dakle 3 velicine. inace se dosta brzo susi, mekana je, ali pazi, kroj oko nogu je mana - meni dosta cesto procuri kakica!  :/

----------


## enela

fircanje=heftanje (na prigorskom)   :Laughing:

----------


## vještičica

> fircanje=heftanje (na prigorskom)


 :Idea:  da, ima i taj izraz

----------


## Olivija

Ovo je priličano loše za tako skupu pelenu... Mislim, ja ne volim davati toliko para za nešto što će mi dijete usrati, ali još kada se nešto izvitoperi  :No:

----------


## coccinella

Olivija, ne volim ni ja davati toliko novaca za jednu pelenu, ali crkla bih da nisam probala zašto je toliko skupa i zašto ju ove "babe" u Americi toliko hvale.   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Pa je'l sad bar znaš zašto je tak skupa ?   :Laughing:  
Ma da ne bi bilo zabune - i mene su opasno svrbili prstići - taman ih bilo nešto na US e-bayu po 40$, pa mi sad lakše jer sam ipak odolila   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Pa jeste, odlična je. Ja sam stvarno oduševljena krojem, rastezljivošću i upojnošću (je l' se tako kaže   :Laughing:  ) pelene jer nam je to trenutno jedna od dvije pelene za koje sam sigurna da izdrže cijelu noć bez presvlačenja. Za znatiželjne, druga je Little Caboose.   :Grin:  
Btw. zašto gledaš na ebay-u, kad imaš na njihovoj stranici po 35$?  :?

----------


## aishwarya

> Za znatiželjne, druga je Little Caboose.


I ja LC stavljam za noć  :Grin:  , cijelu kombinaciju s ekstra uloškom od konoplje

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Btw. zašto gledaš na ebay-u, kad imaš na njihovoj stranici po 35$?  :?


To i mene zanima. :?

----------


## coccinella

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Za znatiželjne, druga je Little Caboose.  
> 
> 
> I ja LC stavljam za noć  , cijelu kombinaciju s ekstra uloškom od konoplje


Yesss! Tako i ja.  :D 
Predobra pelena.  :Naklon:

----------


## kahna

I ja bi jednu takvu   :Grin:  
Uputite me gdje i kako   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Ovisnice!   :Laughing:  

Evo ovdje.

Samo pazi, neke su unutra od bambusa, neke od mikroflisa.  8)

----------


## kahna

> Ovisnice!   
> 
> Evo ovdje.
> 
> Samo pazi, neke su unutra od bambusa, neke od mikroflisa.  8)


I sigurno su dobre za noć?!?   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovisnice!   
> 
> Evo ovdje.
> 
> Samo pazi, neke su unutra od bambusa, neke od mikroflisa.  8)
> 
> ...


Jesu, super mi je taj tanki uložak od konoplje koji ubacim i u druge pelene kad treba. Pazi, imaš traditional i envelope, ja imam samo traditional, ne znam kakve su ove u koje se uložak umeće. I te su redovito od mikroflisa

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Samo pazi, neke su unutra od bambusa, neke od mikroflisa.  8)


Ne od bambusa, nego od organskog velura.  :Smile:

----------


## lucylu

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  coccinella prvotno napisa
> ...


jua imam 3 envelope i koristim ih takoder za noc, napunim je do besvjesti   :Razz:   i izdrzi bez problema a osuse se u roku od 5 min.
Definitivno preporucam

a moram priznati da sam malo u soku kad sam procitala ovo za GM, tako skupe pelene s takvim propustom.
Dobro da sam odoljela iskusenju   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> Ne od bambusa, nego od organskog velura.


Teddy je uvijek budna.  :Naklon:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a moram priznati da sam malo u soku kad sam procitala ovo za GM, tako skupe pelene s takvim propustom.
> Dobro da sam odoljela iskusenju


Moram priznati da sam vidjela puuuuuuuno rabljenih GM i ni na jednoj nisam vidjela ovu grešku sa soakerom, čini se da je to problem novijeg datuma. :/ Ali su dosta česti problemi sa drukerima (doduše, na njih daju garanciju). Po meni najveća mana GM su exposed snaps, nadam se da će s vremenom smisliti neko rješenje.  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne od bambusa, nego od organskog velura. 
> 
> 
> Teddy je uvijek budna.


 :Aparatic:

----------


## kahna

Dali sušenje u sušilici smanjuje moć upijanja?
Jer od kad od prije par dana "dosušim" pelene kod mame u sušilici uredno mi promoći noćna  :?

----------


## coccinella

Ja konstantno sušim pelene u sušilici, ali ne do kraja, tek da omekšaju. Nemam problema sa upijanjem.   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Ne znam onda u čemu je problem  :? 
Stavim mu sve isto kao i prije i promoći mu a čak nije niti
mokra pelena kako nekada zna biti.
Evo noćas u 5:30 cijeli desni bok mokar, presvukla ga i u 8:30 opet ista stvar  :? 
Ili je možda bio na tom boku cijelo vrijeme  :/ 
Ili je cover kriv? Ali promjenila sam i njega.
Eto, ne znam nisam pametna   :Rolling Eyes:  
Vidjet ćemo noćas.


Jedino što mi pada na pamet je da su se Flafice uvrijedile na



> I ja bi jednu takvu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

> Ja konstantno sušim pelene u sušilici, ali ne do kraja, tek da omekšaju. Nemam problema sa upijanjem.


E da, ja napravim obrnuto.
Prvo posušim vani negdje do pola i onda u sušilicu da omekšaju  :/

----------


## Tiwi

> Ne znam onda u čemu je problem  :? 
> Stavim mu sve isto kao i prije i promoći mu a čak nije niti
> mokra pelena kako nekada zna biti.
> Evo noćas u 5:30 cijeli desni bok mokar, presvukla ga i u 8:30 opet ista stvar  :? 
> *Ili je možda bio na tom boku cijelo vrijeme*  :/ 
> Ili je cover kriv? Ali promjenila sam i njega.
> Eto, ne znam nisam pametna   
> Vidjet ćemo noćas.
> 
> ...


Ja mislim da je to do položaja. I nama se s vremena na vrijeme desi, ali stvarno je samo razlika u tome kak malac leži i kako mu u tom trenu stoji pelena oko noge. I nek se tu malo savine, tj napravi puteljak, odeeee   :Smile:  

ne brini, nebu mu niš ak se malo smoči. a pelena je ziher super.   :Kiss:

----------


## cuckalica

evo da ja prijavim da se i meni goodmama izvitoperila na isti nacin kao i ostalima
prijavit cu i njoj kad slikam, da zena zna za ubuduce
inace mi se pelenica svida. mucho

----------


## Fana

> evo da ja prijavim da se i meni goodmama izvitoperila na isti nacin kao i ostalima
> prijavit cu i njoj kad slikam, da zena zna za ubuduce
> inace mi se pelenica svida. mucho


Da nemaš i ti print s rozim pesekom?

----------


## cuckalica

nemam
imam nekakav japanski znakovi/cvijece. jako lijepa, jako mekana, super upija, stvarno steta sta je taj ulozak tako traljavo napravljen

mene zanima jedna stvar kod tih goodmama pelena: cemu sluzi onaj gornji red drukera (iznad onih gdje se zakopca pelena)?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> mene zanima jedna stvar kod tih goodmama pelena: cemu sluzi onaj gornji red drukera (iznad onih gdje se zakopca pelena)?


Pa tamo kopčaš kad ih smanjiš.

----------


## cuckalica

a kako ih smanjis? podvrnes samo? (vjerojatno je pitanje preglupo, ali stvarno ne kuzim  :Embarassed: )

----------


## coccinella

Pa ja ih tako kopčam. Zavrnem oba reda drukera prema naprijed i onda kopčam.  8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Da, samo podvineš taj gornji dio prema van i onda kopčaš na njega.  :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

Evo, slična stvar i kod  Cuddlebuns bikini cut.   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

cocci znam ti pass napamet   :Grin:  

vidis mene je uvijek zanimalo kak su cuddl. OS tj. kak se smanjuju (mi nismo imali potrebe ih smanjivati)
a imam i jedan mutt sa "100 drukera" mislim da ga nebi znala smanjiti

----------


## Dia

kahna...nama nakon 2.5 mj. pelenaskog staza unazad 2 tj. svaku noc procuri pelena...koma (nosi je samo nocu)
mislim da je problem u coveru sa drukerima (ME) koji se otvori izmedju drukera i tu curi kad spava na boku jer bude samo jedna strana mokra
imam Me na cicak al nam je postao mali...inace sam prije uvijek imala taj na cicak za ponoci
a glupo mi sad kupovati nove kad se nadam da cemo i nocnu skinuti uskoro

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a imam i jedan mutt sa "100 drukera" mislim da ga nebi znala smanjiti


To je i Cocci mislila, pitaj je sad.  :Wink:

----------


## kahna

Joj Dia luda sam već.
Evo me, presvlačim ga po noći ko novorođenče  :/ 
a ne znam šta da napravim.
Danas sam mu stavila SB pocket sa 2 uloška, ali sve me strah da je stvar u coveru.
A opet ak je tako, zašto se to tek sad počelo događati  :? 
Cover (ME, veći) koristim samo po noći i pere se možda 1 tjedno.
Da nije već dao svoje? Al opet imam još 2 koja su stalno u pogonu pa ne puštaju.
 :Mad:   uh izludit ću.

Koji bi cover još mogla isprobati?

----------


## Fana

> Koji bi cover još mogla isprobati?


A da probaš neki vuneni? Mi koristimo samo vunu i uopće nemamo propuštanja. U pola godine pelenaškog staža možda je procurilo 5, 6 puta.

----------


## kahna

A ne znam Fana. Nekako si nisam za to  :/ 
Nama nije NIKADA procurilo. Niti po danu niti po noći, do evo sada.
Zato i jesam zbunjena.

Sviđa mi se ta ideja vune, ali strah me lanoliziranja (jel se tak piše  :Embarassed: ) i pranja a da se ne stisne.

----------


## Zorana

Ako sumnjas da je stvarno cover u pitanju, pokusaj otkriti gdje je poceo propustati. Onda to mjesto namazi lanolinom i osusi fenom.

----------


## kahna

> Ako sumnjas da je stvarno cover u pitanju, pokusaj otkriti gdje je poceo propustati. Onda to mjesto namazi lanolinom i osusi fenom.


Ma niti sama ne znam u šta bi sumnjala.
Za početak sam promjenila pelenu i prestat ću sušiti u sušilici pa ću vidjeti.
Mada mislim da je problem u tome kaj se njemu sviđa spavati na desnom boku (uvijek procuri desna strana) jer i pelena bude jako mokra na toj strani. 

A za lanolin - di mažem? Izvana ili iznutra   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zorana

Mislim izvana. ja sam taj savjet procitala na paketu popolini gacica  u slucaju da pocnu propustati vlagu.

----------


## kahna

OK, hvala za tip.   :Kiss:

----------


## Olivija

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Koji bi cover još mogla isprobati?
> 
> 
> A da probaš neki vuneni? Mi koristimo samo vunu i uopće nemamo propuštanja. U pola godine pelenaškog staža možda je procurilo 5, 6 puta.


X - i to najbolje pull-on jer onda je sve zaštićeno. Evo 10 mjeseci i na prste mogu nabrojati kad je bio mokar...

----------


## kahna

Evo noćas nije promočilo.
E sad, ili je stvar u Flaficama (s tim da mi je jedna nova promočila, a stavila ju prvi put) ali prije bi rekla da je sušilica  :? 
Jer od prije par dana sam ih počela u sušilici sušiti.

Nisam pametna stvarno.

A za vunu  :/ 
Koji je onda najbolji i di ga nabaviti?   :Smile:

----------


## znatizeljna

sad ja k'o padobranac...
Imam blesavo pitanje; kakav 'pod prstima' mora biti vuneni cover nakon lanoliziranja? Ako je 'manjsikav' jel to znači da je previše lanolina?
Nabavila sam CYA cover koji je Olivija jako nahvalila. Nadam se da ću i ja.

----------


## Olivija

Meni su uvijek masnjikavi nakon lanoliziranja: ak te smeta malo ih uvaljaj u ručnik da on pokupi višak. 

kahna - ajd si tu malo pogledaj o vunici - da ne bude da samo ja nešto hvalim...

----------


## znatizeljna

manjsikav   :Rolling Eyes:  

*Olivija* hvala

----------


## kahna

Hvala* Olivija* ali još nisam sigurna u tu vunu - nekak sam ljena.
A glede promčivanja - izgleda nije u coveru stvar.
Očito je počeo više piškiti, nočas sam stavila još + 1 uložak i bilo je ok.

----------


## Olivija

*kahna* - Neću te nagovarati, ali meni je razlika je'l u vuni ili u PULu, kao što mi je nekada bila razlika je'l u platnenoj ili jednokratnoj... A što se održavanja tiče - ja ih vrlo rijetko perem i lanoloziram. Najčešće su mi 3 u opticaju: dok dva mijenjam preko dana 3. čeka za noć. Ako slučajno malo kakice procuri - operem samo taj dio s malo sapuna rukom u hladnoj vodi. Perem tek kada počnu smrduckati ili kada se baš previše istovari. CB i CYA perem u vešmašini na programu za vunu (ubacim još nešto i nevunenog što nije jako prljavo) i oni se ni milimetar nisu usukali (jadan Popolini je naravno stradao, ali još ga nosi)...

----------


## Fana

> meni je razlika je'l u vuni ili u PULu, kao što mi je nekada bila razlika je'l u platnenoj ili jednokratnoj...


X

----------


## Lutonjica

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  meni je razlika je'l u vuni ili u PULu, kao što mi je nekada bila razlika je'l u platnenoj ili jednokratnoj...
> 
> 
> X


isto

inace, jeste vidjele da sad ima bumgenius u babycentru u sloveniji?

----------


## Olivija

*bG* - ćirila sam im nove OS AIO - baš mi fino djeluju...

----------


## mis-pis

Evo su mi *napokon* poslali slike mojih novih pelena...
http://public.fotki.com/mis-pis/nove-pelene/

----------


## kahna

Super su pelenice.
Nego gdje nabavite te BB raznoraznih printova?
Ja kad god gledam ona ima iste  :?

----------


## Yorkica

Ja sam več nekoliko mjeseci koristila caver i na drukere i na čičak,preferiram drukere jer je čičak nekad zna izgrebat po noči i nikad mi stvarno nije procurilo,a pelena ujutro bude mokra da je možeš cjedit.

A evo več treči tjedan koristimo vuneme gačice i ista stvar,drži cjelu noč bez problema oko 12 sati   :Grin:  

Stvarno mi je to čudno kako vama uspije procurit ....

----------


## mis-pis

> Super su pelenice.
> Nego gdje nabavite te BB raznoraznih printova?
> Ja kad god gledam ona ima iste  :?


Ima Faith i ebay-store. Poslala joj mail i pitala da li mi i te printove moze ubaciti. Rekla je da je to OK, jer tih printova ima puuuuuuuuno. Evo link
http://stores.ebay.com/Bella-Bottoms-Cloth-Diapers
Sad mi se svidja i ovaj monster bash. Joj.  :Rolling Eyes: 
A ako hoces da ti posaljem slicice ovih gdje se bolje vide (te su bile na njenoj stranici) i njihove nazive.

----------


## shogi

da utješimo kahnu...i nama curi kod D
sada manje (cca 1-2x tjedno), koristimo skroz frotirne pelene u više slojeva + uložak frotir ili bambus 3x presavijen + ME čičak + vunene preko svega koje malo ublaže mokrinu (budu vlažne pa se plahta ne smoči)
N nikad nije promakao, spavao je na trbuhu
D spava na boku i curi na boku  :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Hvala za BB info   :Kiss:  
Sam ne znam dal će ti MM poslati   :Kiss:  .   :Grin:  

A što se tiče promočivanja - kod nas je izgleda sušilica bila kriva (nemam drugog objašnjenja)
jer sada sam prestala noćne sušiti tako i opet je sve ok. A pelena bude više mokra (mislim veća površina) nego kad je promočilo.

----------


## Fana

> Evo su mi *napokon* poslali slike mojih novih pelena...
> http://public.fotki.com/mis-pis/nove-pelene/



Jaaako lijepo. Newborn pelenice su mi premedene i sad mi je žao što ih nisam koristila sa svojim sinom. Mi smo bili odmah uskočili u OS i guza mu je bila ooogromna.

----------


## Fana

> A što se tiče promočivanja - kod nas je izgleda sušilica bila kriva (nemam drugog objašnjenja).


Čuj, mi tebe nikako da nagovorimo na vunu   :Laughing:  .

----------


## Yorkica

Ma meni se vunica sad i više sviđa od cavera.

Super mi je šta sam odmah iz prve uspjela lanolizirat kako treba  :D

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> A što se tiče promočivanja - kod nas je izgleda sušilica bila kriva (nemam drugog objašnjenja).
> 
> 
> Čuj, mi tebe nikako da nagovorimo na vunu   .


  :Grin:  
a možda s drugim bebačem.

----------


## mis-pis

> Jaaako lijepo. Newborn pelenice su mi premedene i sad mi je žao što ih nisam koristila sa svojim sinom. Mi smo bili odmah uskočili u OS i guza mu je bila ooogromna.


Ma, ni sama ne znam koliko bi dugo ove mogle trajati. Ipak su NB. :/ Pa ja i kontam nekad sa drugim ici na varijantu NB i OS. A s trecim cu definitivno znati sta i kako.  :Grin:

----------


## agata

Mi smo od jučer ponosni platnenopelenaši! Jedino mi fali covera pa još uvijek uleti pokoji Pampers, ali sad kad naručim, bye bye jednokratne!!  :D

----------


## kahna

> Mi smo od jučer ponosni platnenopelenaši! Jedino mi fali covera pa još uvijek uleti pokoji Pampers, ali sad kad naručim, bye bye jednokratne!!  :D


 :D  :D

----------


## mamuška

imam pitanje u vezi kupaćih Imse Vimse.

danas mi se L. prije bazena popiškila i sve je promočilo i curilo ko kod običnih kupaćih gaća. Mislila sam da su to  gaćice koje ne propuštaju mokraću. Ili? koji je onda smisao takvih gaćica?

----------


## aishwarya

> imam pitanje u vezi kupaćih Imse Vimse.
> 
> danas mi se L. prije bazena popiškila i sve je promočilo i curilo ko kod običnih kupaćih gaća. Mislila sam da su to  gaćice koje ne propuštaju mokraću. Ili? koji je onda smisao takvih gaćica?


to sam i ja skužila   :Laughing:  Uz biti su to obične kupaće, a kad bolje promisliš, mora curiti jer nema što upiti  mokraću. Ali o tom nisam razmišljala prije kupnje

----------


## enela

Te kupaće služe da zadrže eventualnu kakicu, da ne pliva po vodi.

----------


## silki

da pitam i ovdje.
poštar mi je donio ceduljku o prispjeću pošiljke. zaokruženo je vrijednosno pismo i otkupnina.
iznos koji trebam pri preuzimanju je 397 kn.
budući sam već platila s(kršitelj koda)ing, carina nije jer nije s carinarnice u branimirovoj što bi ovo moglo biti????

paket moram preuzeti u pošti na kennedyjevom trgu.
netko??

----------


## Olivija

možebiti carina - moj paket je stigao s trešnjevke   :Sad:

----------


## silki

a ne mo'š je izbjeći uvijek   :Razz:

----------


## vještičica

carina, kod nas se plaća uz paket, na pošti

----------


## manal

cure, ima li tko rodine zaštitne? kakve su? ja sam kupila jedne polovne i pul je neki loš, ali možda su u međuvremenu poboljšane... ? mami me nježna pusa, pa bi uzela i zaštitne, ako valjaju...

----------


## meda

> cure, ima li tko rodine zaštitne? kakve su? ja sam kupila jedne polovne i pul je neki loš, ali možda su u međuvremenu poboljšane... ? mami me nježna pusa, pa bi uzela i zaštitne, ako valjaju...


mislim da je bilo nekih problema s tim pulom, ali mi se cini da su sad narucili novi materijal 

ja si idem sutra po njeznu pusu :D

----------


## tikica_69

Nesto iz Jutarnjeg

http://jutarnji.hr/zanimljivosti/cla...,28,,138816.jl

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

mi smo jucher krenuli sa platnenima i za sada gita bash nije odushevljena kao ja. naime palche kada joj ih oblachim a primjetila sam i da je na par mjesta "nazhuljana" (crvene flekice) kada jer presvlachim. dalje, ukoliko spava budi se chim se popishki u platnenu shto je nezgodno jer izgleda da se popishki svaki put taman kako zaspe i opusti se - izgleda da ne upijaju kao jednokratne pa ju to smeta.
takodjer ju je zbunila velika guza pa tezhe plazi i okreche se. navecher i sada sam ju morala vratit u jednokratne da se naspava  :/ 
meni je nezgodno to shto ne mogu zakopchat ni jedan bodi a ni u hlache mi bash ne stane...
ima neko slichna iskustva? hoche li se priviknuti? ima li kakav trik za pochetak?

----------


## triplemama

MAMAvoliGITU crvenilo zavisi od pelena probaj malo opustiti ili osušiti u sušilici. Što se tiče velike guze djeca se na to naviknu, a odjeća mi je sve broj veća   :Grin:

----------


## triplemama

MAMAvoliGITU crvenilo zavisi od pelena probaj malo opustiti ili osušiti u sušilici. Što se tiče velike guze djeca se na to naviknu, a odjeća mi je sve broj veća   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Nesto iz Jutarnjeg
> 
> http://jutarnji.hr/zanimljivosti/cla...,28,,138816.jl


sušilo za odjeću ili sušilica  :/ 

članak je malo suh općenito

i ne govori o zdravstvenim aspektima nošenja jednih vs. drugih pelena

----------


## Fana

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nesto iz Jutarnjeg
> 
> http://jutarnji.hr/zanimljivosti/cla...,28,,138816.jl
> 
> 
> sušilo za odjeću ili sušilica  :/ 
> ...


Ja sam čak i sklona povjerovati da korištenje platnenih pelena nije ništa "ekološkije" od pampersica i inih plastičnih. Jer koristim jaako puno vode za pranje zbog dodatnog ispiranja pelena. A koristim i sušilicu. 
Uz to ne koristim kupovne maramice za brisanje nego krpice. Njih namočim u toploj vodi prije nego idem brisati guzu. A kako imam plinski protočni bojler, treba sto godina da se voda zagrije (što znači da litre i litre iscure u kanalizaciju). Znam da je rješenje termosica s toplom vodom uz prematalicu, ali nikako da kupimo termosicu.

Uglavnom, ne mogu se pohvaliti da pridonosim očuvanju okoliša.  :/

----------


## kahna

> Nesto iz Jutarnjeg
> 
> http://jutarnji.hr/zanimljivosti/cla...,28,,138816.jl


Ma tekst mi je živa nebuloza bez činjenica i argumenata.
Mislim   :Rolling Eyes:  



> Izraženo u brojkama, izvještaj je utvrdio da *jednokratne pelene korištene u dvije i pol godine* u atmosferu ispuste 550 kg ugljičnog dioksida, a platnene pelene u istom razdoblju ispuste 20 kg više.


Da, možda za 2,5 godine, a što je s još onih 497,5 godina koliko treba jednokratnoj da se razgradi???
Ili to nije bitno jer nas nebu onda   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma čiste gluposti, da se možda Pampers i ini ne reklamiraju tak.
Dali je to tko pomislio?

I ne koristim sušilicu (probala i odustala iz već znanih razloga) i ne perem ih iznad 60 °C.

----------


## slava

tekst je niz tvrdnji bez argumenata, bitno da su napisali bombastični naslov  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vještičica

Ne mogu da odolim, jer sam jako ponosna na njih
Sit back, relax and enjoy the ride...  :Smile: 

ne zaboravite na "_next_"  :Wink:

----------


## kahna

> Ne mogu da odolim, jer sam jako ponosna na njih
> Sit back, relax and enjoy the ride... 
> 
> ne zaboravite na "_next_"


  :Zaljubljen:  
Predivne su, svaka čast!

----------


## Olivija

*vještičice* -  :Zaljubljen:  stvarno prekrasno. Baš ti zavidim kako si pedantna... Ja se tu opet hrvam s jednim soakerom pa nikako na zelenu granu   :Embarassed:

----------


## slava

Maherica si. Divne su   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maslačkica

Nemam riječi...zadivljena sam!

----------


## vještičica

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

Pelene su plod zajedničkih napora  :Smile: 

Ja osmislila kroj i sašila (i poručila drikere  :Wink: )
MM napravio presu i postavio drikere
Pelene se suše, čekaju probu :D

----------


## kahna

Stigla ljepotica  :D 
Little Caboose
I baš mi je super.
A stigla je s ukrasnom trakicom, poklon naljepnicama i fino namirišana   :Zaljubljen:  
Svaka pohvala.

----------


## coccinella

*vještičice*  :Naklon: 

*kahna* - predivna je.  :D Ne znam  zašto  mi se toliko sviđa.   :Grin:  

A evo newslettera-a koji sam primila u vezi ongo bombastičnog  :Rolling Eyes:  teksta iz Jutarnjeg. 

_Greetings! 
I wanted to let you know about a new study just released from an 
independent European agency. 

For years, studies have been published showing that disposables are 
actually better for the environment than cloth diapers. The catch is 
that most of these studies have been paid for disposable diapering 
companies, such as Pampers and Huggies. The rest of the studies done 
were using diaper-service diapers (lots of washings in bleachy water, 
replacing the prefolds after only 6 months, etc). So the studies are 
fundamentally flawed. For the first time that I'm aware of, an 
independent ageny has done a comparison study using modern cloth 
diapers. And surprise, surprise: they found that modern cloth 
diapers are much better for our planet!

Here's the article if you're interested:

Reusable nappies better for the environment - it's official!

The latest report by the Environment Agency confirms that reusable 
nappies, if used and laundered according to manufacturer's 
guidelines, can reduce the global warming impact of using reusable 
nappies over disposables by an incredible 40%.* 

Reusable nappies, if used in an environmentally responsible way, 
create significantly less environmental impact than disposable 
nappies. 

The new report is an update of the Environment Agency's initial 
report on the life cycle assessment study for disposable and reusable 
nappies, which was released in May 2005. The much criticised 2005 
report seemed to conclude that there was no significant difference 
between the environmental impacts of disposable and reusable nappies. 

Guy Schanschieff, MD of Bambino Mio, Europe's leading reusable nappy 
brand and Chair of the UK Nappy Alliance said: "I am delighted that 
this update has been published to correct the misunderstanding 
created by the initial report. It confirms that responsible use of 
reusable nappies would reduce the modern parent's environmental 
impact. Many people questioned the 2005 report and this led to the 
government commissioning this latest update. Reusable nappies are not 
only better for the environment, as confirmed by this report, but can 
save parents considerable amounts of money, which is particularly 
resonant in the present economic climate." 

Defra's findings have apparently been contradicted in the Sunday 
Times, who have latched on to the report's findings regarding laundry 
habits. They state that if parents used tumble dryers and washed the 
nappies at 90oC the carbon impact could `spiral to 993kg of CO2.' 
However, most parents wash at more sensible temperatures! 

* An updated Lifecycle Assessment Study for Disposable and Reusable 
Nappies, published 17/10/08. 

Copies of the latest report are available from www.defra.gov.uk
_

----------


## katajina

*vještičice*, stvarno si rukata mama!   :Naklon:  
TM-u isto pohvale!
*coccinella*, hvala za članak. I mislila sam si da bi moglo biti nešto takvo.
Mislim prati pelene na 90, koristiti izbjeljivače i mijenjati ih nakon 6 mjeseci pa tvrditi da su jednokratne bolje    :Mad:  
Morat ćemo napisati neki Kod za zaštitu platnenih   :Laughing:  
A sada pogledajte ovo [url=http://www.flafi-platnene-pelene.com/webshop/product_info.php?products_id=137/url]flafi bambus i konoplja  :Mljac:

----------


## katajina

Još nisam naučila stavljati link   :Embarassed:

----------


## katajina

Eto, nisam mogla odoljeti   :Laughing:  
Flafi bambusiću moj s konopljom, kad ćeš mi doći?  :D 
A pala je i prugasta crvena!

----------


## mis-pis

Sta je *minkee* i koji mu je sastav? I kakav je to *Zorb* internal saoker? :?  Internal soaker mi je jasno, ali zorb???

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zorb je neki totalno umjetni materijal koji navodno super upija. Nekakva novotarija. Minkee je isto umjetni materijal, jaaaaako mekan.

----------


## mis-pis

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Našla sam nešto više podataka:




> DiaperMaker Zorb™ is a specialty textile designed to reduce cost and improve performance of reusable cloth diapers and accessory products. ZORB absorbs 10x its weight in less than half a second -- that's 20x faster than cotton, bamboo or hemp. Zorb has incredible holding power too, a single layer holds up to 3 times the moisture of the best absorbing knits so leaking and exterior wicking can be reduced or eliminated. ZORB can be washed using home or industrial equipment and additives. It absorbency is not effected by hard water or with natural detergent deposits diaper-stripping to regain absorbency is virtually eliminated. soft surface, soft flexible hand cuts easily with scissors, rotary cutters, cloth drills and dies cutters lays flay after cutting, no fray, and no curl sanitizes easily to help keep your products odor free dries extremely quickly, ideal for AIOs - no fussing with pockets! Zorb is sewn in as a middle layers in soakers, diapers and all types of absorbent pads. It is non-toxic and non-allergenic made from a proprietary blend of natural and man-made fibers. ZORB is identifiable by it's pleasant sky blue color. Like all Wazoodle's DiaperMaker fabrics, ZORB is NAFTA compliant. It's manufactured in USA and Canada in a clean, environmentally friendly facilities with fair labor and working conditions. The manufacturer does not recommend that ZORB be placed directly against the skin. Please cover with fabric or bio-liner.


Zvuči mi pomalo bljak, moram priznati.  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Našla sam nešto više podataka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				DiaperMaker Zorb™ is a specialty textile designed to reduce cost and improve performance of reusable cloth diapers and accessory products. ZORB absorbs 10x its weight in less than half a second -- that's 20x faster than cotton, bamboo or hemp. Zorb has incredible holding power too, a single layer holds up to 3 times the moisture of the best absorbing knits so leaking and exterior wicking can be reduced or eliminated. ZORB can be washed using home or industrial equipment and additives. It absorbency is not effected by hard water or with natural detergent deposits diaper-stripping to regain absorbency is virtually eliminated. soft surface, soft flexible hand cuts easily with scissors, rotary cutters, cloth drills and dies cutters lays flay after cutting, no fray, and no curl sanitizes easily to help keep your products odor free dries extremely quickly, ideal for AIOs - no fussing with pockets! Zorb is sewn in as a middle layers in soakers, diapers and all types of absorbent pads. It is non-toxic and non-allergenic made from a proprietary blend of natural and man-made fibers. ZORB is identifiable by it's pleasant sky blue color. Like all Wazoodle's DiaperMaker fabrics, ZORB is NAFTA compliant. It's manufactured in USA and Canada in a clean, environmentally friendly facilities with fair labor and working conditions. The manufacturer does not recommend that ZORB be placed directly against the skin. Please cover with fabric or bio-liner.
> 			
> ...


Ma niti meni ne zvuči bolje.
Neki SF za pelene  :/

----------


## Fana

Ja imam nekoliko doublera od zorba i jako sam zadovoljna s njima. Koristim ih po noći u kombinaciji s goodmamom. Ulošci od zorba upijaju a nisu debeli.

----------


## renci

Vještičice! vau, svaka ti čast i čestitke na zajedničkom radu, pelene su super, ona roza mi je mrak!
Nemam rječi koliko si vješta u izradi. Neka beba uživa!  :Heart:

----------


## crazy-daisy

ne znam postavljam li pitanje na pravom mjestu pa ak sam fulala, unaprijed se ispričavam. naime, u 7.mj sam trudnoće i planiram koristiti platnene pelene i krasne su mi, al mi nekako bzvz jer preko tih krasnih uzoraka na pelenama dođu zaštitne gaćice koje su mi uglavnom bezlične(usudim se reći ružne) pa me zanima jesu li možda nekako prozirne ili...žao mi sakrit lijepe pelenice :?

----------


## vještičica

Nema prozirnog PUL-a, ali imaju AIO (all-in-one) pelene koje su spolja u šarenim bojama.

One su, doduše, skuplje, (generalno) manje upijaju nego fitted i sporije se suše. Ali je u njima guza šarena, i to svaki put drugačije.

BTW postoje i šarene zaštitne gaćice - bilo od PUL-a, bilo vunene  :Wink: 

_______________

Cure hvala na komplimentima još jedared  :Love:  
*renci* ona roza je nekad bila haljina  :Wink:

----------


## kahna

> ne znam postavljam li pitanje na pravom mjestu pa ak sam fulala, unaprijed se ispričavam. naime, u 7.mj sam trudnoće i planiram koristiti platnene pelene i krasne su mi, al mi nekako bzvz jer preko tih krasnih uzoraka na pelenama dođu zaštitne gaćice koje su mi uglavnom bezlične(usudim se reći ružne) pa me zanima jesu li možda nekako prozirne ili...žao mi sakrit lijepe pelenice :?


A gle, tako je, ali i preko bilo koje šarene/lijepe pelene/covera idu hlačice ili što već.

Tak da se pelena svejedno ne vidi.

Osim po ljeti kad je u majici i samo peleni pa možeš gledati i uživati u slikicama/uzorcima.

Ja recimo uživam poslikati malu guzu ili ga pustiti da mi puza samo u peleni po kući dok se nauživam pa ga dalje oblačim   :Grin:  

Onda, uživam dok ih prostirem na sušenje i obavezno ih okrenem da i susjedi mogu vidjeti te divne uzorke  8) 

Uživam i birati koju čemo staviti na guzu.

:/
Najjednostavnije NAVUKLA sam se na platnene skroz na skroz i polaku ću na liječenje   :Laughing:

----------


## Fana

> crazy-daisy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam postavljam li pitanje na pravom mjestu pa ak sam fulala, unaprijed se ispričavam. naime, u 7.mj sam trudnoće i planiram koristiti platnene pelene i krasne su mi, al mi nekako bzvz jer preko tih krasnih uzoraka na pelenama dođu zaštitne gaćice koje su mi uglavnom bezlične(usudim se reći ružne) pa me zanima jesu li možda nekako prozirne ili...žao mi sakrit lijepe pelenice :?
> 
> 
> A gle, tako je, ali i preko bilo koje šarene/lijepe pelene/covera idu hlačice ili što već.
> 
> Tak da se pelena svejedno ne vidi.
> ...


Slažem se u svemu i radim u dlaku isto kao i ti   :Smile:  . Ovisnost je to.

----------


## manal

> crazy-daisy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam postavljam li pitanje na pravom mjestu pa ak sam fulala, unaprijed se ispričavam. naime, u 7.mj sam trudnoće i planiram koristiti platnene pelene i krasne su mi, al mi nekako bzvz jer preko tih krasnih uzoraka na pelenama dođu zaštitne gaćice koje su mi uglavnom bezlične(usudim se reći ružne) pa me zanima jesu li možda nekako prozirne ili...žao mi sakrit lijepe pelenice :?
> 
> 
> A gle, tako je, ali i preko bilo koje šarene/lijepe pelene/covera idu hlačice ili što već.
> 
> Tak da se pelena svejedno ne vidi.
> ...


potpis ko kuca   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sta ces, zene smo!   :Wink:  al i mm-a skoro jednako vesele, propagira ih u nasem drustvu vise nego ja!   :Grin:

----------


## triplemama

Baš bi bilo dobro da se oblače preko odjeće, svi bi uživali u njima   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crazy-daisy

curke,fala na odgovorima. sad kad si razmišljam, fakat imate pravo, pelene se ionak ne vide od oblekice. al svejedno su mi te zaštitne gaćice ružne,a vidla sam da u rodi imaju neke roza i lila pa ne zmnam ima li tko info jesu li to samo izložbeni primjerci ili ih ima za kupit u rodi...

----------


## Dia

imas i zastitnih gacica sa uzorcima   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## renci

crazy-daisy trenutno nema zaštitnih rodinih zaštitnih gačica, ali svaki dan očekujemo novu pošiljku pa za koji dan nazovi u rodu i priupitaj jesu li stigle :D 
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=308&Show=2664
Utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 sati u Rodinom gnijezdu u Zagrebu, Čanićeva 14 možete kupovati i veće količine pelena. 
Pelene se i dalje mogu naručivati i telefonom (01/6177-510) ili putem e-maila na adresu pelene@roda.hr

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

mene zanima korishtenje tetra pelena. onak kak sam si ja to zamislila ja bi stavila shvedsku pa unutra tetru kao ulozhak. jel to mozhe tako?  ako ne - kako? gita ne kaka u pelenu a rijetko i pishki. probali smo platnene ali se nishmo bash privikli i mislim da bi nam tetre vishe pasale.

----------


## lasada

*MAMAvoliGITU*
Čitam postove o platnenim što mame pišu i da te usmjerim na topic o isključivo tetrama mi ih koristimo pa čitaj http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=66793
SRETNO!

----------


## lasada

Pitanje za mame šivalice:
Za nas koje koristimo isključivo tetre a zanimaju nas i moderne platnene dobro bi došla mala škola platnenih pa nam nabrojite vrste po nazivima pelena jer sam kupila zaštitne gače od jedne firme a dobila gratis 2 platnene ali bez uložaka i stavila sam gazu i tetru baš da probam i sve je promočilo do zaštitnih. Znate što me zanima pa opišite kako moderne funkcioniraju. Ako ovo već negdje postoji pardonček al ja eto direkt u glavu. Usput našla sam tablicu vrsta platnenih al ne piše opis. Nije mi dostupna radionica šivanja platnenih zbog daljine. 
*vještičica:* još nisam počela šivati. Skupljam iskustva od vas sviju.
Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## mvrcelj

helou ekipa!
evo ja sam buduca mama i debelo razmisljam o platnenim pelenama(ako sam se dobro izrazila) ali su mi velika nepoznanica! zapravo sam tila recl da bih volila savjet, koje,zasto,koliko i kako.....
citala sam vas i vidim da se zaista razumijete i imate iskustva s njima a ja jedino sto znam je da ih zelim koristiti. 
dakle pitanje: koje vrste bih preporucile?
                     zasto bas te?
                     koliko ih je dovoljno kupit?
                     kako hendlate to pranje kad imamo toliko posla oko bebe?
nadan se da ce se netko naci tko bi mi mogao odgovoriti na ova moja pitanja! pozdrav svima i hvala unaprijed   :Kiss:  !

----------


## vještičica

lasada (i ostale mame platnenaške početnice  :Wink: )
ima tema o vrstama pelena: 
Platneno-pelenaske kratice  :Very Happy: 
o krojevima pelena:
Krojevi platnenih pelena, zaštitnih gaćica etc.
o tetra pelenama:
koristimo platnene (tetra) pelene
pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## znatizeljna

i ja imam pitanje, i ja!!!
Ako ste već o tome, ispričavam se…

Zanima me koje su vam se pelene pokazale naizdržljivije…pogotovo me zanimaju iskustva mama koje su 'višestruke platnenopelenašice'. 

Ja sam, naime primijetila da će mi zapravo jako malo platnenih izdržati i za drugu bebu…tako a sam morala kupiti još, a stvarno nisam htjela (ovo pišem u slučaju da MM čita  :Razz:  ).

Imam dosta OS pelena i iskreno ne vjerujem da će izdržati još 2 godine upotrebe.

----------


## slava

Primjetila sam da je flanel izdržljiviji od pamučnog platna običnog. 
Meni su Mother ease izuzetno kvalitetne pelene, imam dvije, sad ih koristim za drugo dijete. Ukupno su korištene više od godinu dana za prvo dijete i nigdje se nisu pohabale. Također njihove zaštitne gaćice su mi najbolje po kroju i kvaliteti.

----------


## slava

Zaboravih, sušilica jako uništava pelene.

----------


## Dia

evo od mojih OS koje sam koristila od pocetka Racman se raspao...nazalost 
ME koristim jos uvijek i u super su stanju, no nisu od pocetka nemam pojma kad sam ih kupila, al nekih 1,5 god. sigurno su tu
isto tako ME cover je nepoderiv za razliku od smib i popolini koji su zavrsili u smecu (prani uglavnom na ruke) 
swaddlebees nije OS al su u super stanju jer smo dugoooo koristili small velicinu
imam nekih HM e sad neke su se raspale neke su super, valjda ovisi o matrijalu, fortir je ok
rpdine puse imam od kad su se pocele prodavati i vec su na nekim djelovima loše

----------


## znatizeljna

ME su odlične; malo su otvrdnule, ali to rješavam trljanjem...nemamo sušilicu. Cover isto tako
Racmani su se raspali.
Neki su se muttevi pohabali. BB isto tako.
HM imam još samo dvije; neke već bacila, a i ove ću uskoro.

Jel to znači da stvarno nema pelena koje bi mogle izdržati dvoje djece?

----------


## aishwarya

> Jel to znači da stvarno nema pelena koje bi mogle izdržati dvoje djece?


Vjerojatno to ovisi o tome koliko je pelena u opticaju. Ako se pelena koristi i opere tri puta tjedno tijekom dvije godine korištenja, mislim da će se svaka raspasti. U principu bitno je da guma ne popusti i drukeri ne otpadnu, a što se toga tiče meni su Dore još uvijek u dobrom stanju. Koristimo ih godinu dana i u principu su u svakom pranju, pohabale su se, ali to je sve. Neke druge koje su manje u upotrebi su ko nove   :Grin:  
Unatoč tome što ih sušim u sušilici

----------


## znatizeljna

kod nas je stvarno dosta pelena u opticaju tako da nema nekih koje se više koriste. Osim tih HM niti jedne se nisu baš raspale; više su se pohabale.

----------


## slava

Ja imam 17 kom kamarisa, sad ih nosi drugo dijete. Prvi ih je nosio od 9mj. do 2,5 g. Čičci drže, ali su jako pohabane, izderane. Međutim, služe svrsi i vjerujem da će potrajati još koji mjesec. Da ih nisam mrcvarila sušilicom, bile bi sigurno u puno boljem stanju.

----------


## mis-pis

Mene zanima od cega su izdrzljivije pelene? Ako je izvana cotton knit ili woven? Sto se estetike tice. Da zadrzi duze boju i eventualno oblik.

----------


## aishwarya

> Mene zanima od cega su izdrzljivije pelene? Ako je izvana cotton knit ili woven? Sto se estetike tice. Da zadrzi duze boju i eventualno oblik.


woven, sigurno

----------


## vještičica

tkano tj woven

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jel to znači da stvarno nema pelena koje bi mogle izdržati dvoje djece?


kamaris i SB su najizdržljiviji od svega što imam
(ali stari kamaris, kupljen prije 4 ili 5 godina)

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jel to znači da stvarno nema pelena koje bi mogle izdržati dvoje djece?


kamaris i SB su najizdržljiviji od svega što imam
(ali stari kamaris, kupljen prije 4 ili 5 godina)

----------


## Dia

ajde da su se bas raspale su neke hm pelene tipa one koje su bile OS povukla bi da otvorim drukere, a ono se rasparalo i ti popolini coveri gdje se unutarnji sloj poderao
ovi racmani bi se jos dali kosristiti jer je cicak ok, drukeri ok, jedino su gumice pustile, te imaju rupice na materijalu tipa oko cicka, pa gdje je sivan ulozak, al je i boja izbljedila

----------


## znatizeljna

> ovi racmani bi se jos dali kosristiti jer je cicak ok, drukeri ok, jedino su gumice pustile, te imaju rupice na materijalu tipa oko cicka, pa gdje je sivan ulozak, al je i boja izbljedila


isto tako i naši
neki dan sam bacila 2 HM pelene i BB pocketice koje su tako smrdile...užas.

*Lutonjice* već sam na nekoliko mjesta čulo/pročitala da su stari kamarisi bili mrak i puno izdržljiviji od novijih. Moram priznati da nemam niti jedan kamaris...baš bi mogla uzeti koji da isprobam.

----------


## Yorkica

Ajme izbedirana sam radi pelena več neko vrijeme.
Prvo joj nekidan stavim pelenu na čistu guzu i nakon 2-3 sata (jer nikad duže ne stoji),presvučem je i dio gdje je bila popiškena i dirao se na kožu skroz se zacrvenio.
Nakon mjenjanja sljedeče pelene još više  :? 
Pa zašto to nemam pojma,ali izgleda kao da je nešto nagrizlo.
Perem pelene sa pola čepa bio praška kojeg sam kupila u bio-bio 1.5 l za 90 kn jer je super blag i nekad koristim alkoholni ocat.
Pa sam mislila da nije od octa i stavim sve pelene na pranje baz ičeg dva puta da se dobro isperu i to crvenilo se povuklo.
Onda nekoliko dana sve super,da bi prekjučer ujutro kad se probudila pelena bila pokakana i gdje god je dirala kakica zacrvenilo se.
Sad sam ova dva dana koristila pelene samo sa bambusom i konopljom radi tog crvenila i češče mjenjala.,a crvenilo se ne povlači.
Nego večeras kad sam je presvukla vidim opet ukakana,a ja nisam vidila jer smo bili vani,a guza katastrofa,više uopče nije crvena,smeđa i skroz hrapava.
Užas,ja neznam šta napravit.
Dajte mi neki savjet,šta pomaže kod crvenila,da namažem s nečim........

----------


## aishwarya

> Ajme izbedirana sam radi pelena več neko vrijeme.
> Prvo joj nekidan stavim pelenu na čistu guzu i nakon 2-3 sata (jer nikad duže ne stoji),presvučem je i dio gdje je bila popiškena i dirao se na kožu skroz se zacrvenio.
> Nakon mjenjanja sljedeče pelene još više  :? 
> Pa zašto to nemam pojma,ali izgleda kao da je nešto nagrizlo.
> Perem pelene sa pola čepa bio praška kojeg sam kupila u bio-bio 1.5 l za 90 kn jer je super blag i nekad koristim alkoholni ocat.
> Pa sam mislila da nije od octa i stavim sve pelene na pranje baz ičeg dva puta da se dobro isperu i to crvenilo se povuklo.
> Onda nekoliko dana sve super,da bi prekjučer ujutro kad se probudila pelena bila pokakana i gdje god je dirala kakica zacrvenilo se.
> Sad sam ova dva dana koristila pelene samo sa bambusom i konopljom radi tog crvenila i češče mjenjala.,a crvenilo se ne povlači.
> Nego večeras kad sam je presvukla vidim opet ukakana,a ja nisam vidila jer smo bili vani,a guza katastrofa,više uopče nije crvena,smeđa i skroz hrapava.
> ...


I E. se rit zacrveni ako se pokakana pelena odmah ne promijeni i kad joj idu zubi. Probaj češće mijenjati pelene, prati guzu čistom vodom i namaži je nečim samo stavi krpicu, tetru ili kaj već imaš između guze i pelene da je ne uništiš jer se krema neće dobro oprati. Meni je za mazanje super bademovo ulje s par kapi rimske kamilice.
I , pada mi na pamet, možda je premalo praška pa se pelene dobro ne operu?
Ja sam probala svašta, i tekuće i bio, ali sam se vratila običnom Faksu jer mi se čini da su jedino tad čiste  :/

----------


## Yorkica

A kad smo kod zubi taman joj izbijaju četvorke,ako to može bit razlog.
A ako stavim više praška odma reagira i na to.
Joj izludit če me pelene  :/

----------


## aishwarya

> A kad smo kod zubi taman joj izbijaju četvorke,ako to može bit razlog.
> A ako stavim više praška odma reagira i na to.
> Joj izludit če me pelene  :/


Onda valjda nije do pelena, probaj ih jednostavno češće mijenjati, mazati guzu i ne živcirati se. Kažem ti, kad vidim crevnilo na guzi idem gledati u usta da vidim gdje je zub. I prođe za dan dva, a u kakvoj je vezi jedno s drugim, pojma nemam.

----------


## nerina

Yorkice, ja ti imam potpuno isti problem.U zadnje vrijeme je guza jako često osuta i crvena.Ja sam nekako po svemu zaključila da je nama problem šta se mali kaka 4-5 puta dnevno i ako odmah isti moment ne promijenim pelenu eto ti crvene guze.
A čuj, ne znam šta da ti kažem , mi sada svaki čas virimo u guzu i mažemo sudocremom dok se osip ne povuče.Onda bude malo mira pa opet sve ispočetka.
E ali sam sigurna da nije do pelena jer sam ja u očaju pokušala i s jednokratnima pa je bila ista stvar.

----------


## Yorkica

Evo izgleda da je to sve ipak od zubi,jer tada kakica bude žešča i nagriza ako iti malo ostane   :Sad:

----------


## manal

cure, zanima me kad ste povecale OS pelene? mi smo dosad nosili na najmanjoj velicini, al mislim da sad moze vece. nekako mi to rano, ako mu trebaju trajati do izlaska iz pelena... mislim da ce ipak biti male...

----------


## aishwarya

> cure, zanima me kad ste povecale OS pelene? mi smo dosad nosili na najmanjoj velicini, al mislim da sad moze vece. nekako mi to rano, ako mu trebaju trajati do izlaska iz pelena... mislim da ce ipak biti male...


Neće, meni je u jednom trenutku činilo da je E. prerasla Mutt 3SR, ali kad je prohodala, istanjila se. Sad joj pašu ne samo 3SR nego i dosta M. Ima 16 mjeseci i nešto više od 12 kg

----------


## mis-pis

Imam pitanje za tete koje narucuju s hijene.  :Grin:  
Narucila sam jedne pelene, ali kad sam stigla do paypal-a, konekcija mi pukne. Pa sam morala krenuti iz pocetka. Tako da sam dobila drugi order#. E sad, kad sam sve zavrsila, za ovaj drugi order# mi pise u statusu da je *paid*, a za prvi ostala ona opcija *pay*. Je li dovoljno da posaljem mail? Da ne ispadne da 2x istu stvar narucujem ili da, nedajboze, nisam platila.  :Rolling Eyes:   :?

----------


## aishwarya

> Imam pitanje za tete koje narucuju s hijene.  
> Narucila sam jedne pelene, ali kad sam stigla do paypal-a, konekcija mi pukne. Pa sam morala krenuti iz pocetka. Tako da sam dobila drugi order#. E sad, kad sam sve zavrsila, za ovaj drugi order# mi pise u statusu da je *paid*, a za prvi ostala ona opcija *pay*. Je li dovoljno da posaljem mail? Da ne ispadne da 2x istu stvar narucujem ili da, nedajboze, nisam platila.   :?


posalji mail i objasni, mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema i ako moraju poništiti narudžbu

----------


## mis-pis

Poslala sam mail. Ma i ne mogu mi 2x naplatiti, kad su takvu jednu imali instock. Sad cekam reply.  :Coffee:

----------


## mandarinka

Ima li netko iskustva sa Panda pelenama i coverima?

----------


## nerina

Meni panda cover propusti čim se mali popiški i to točno po sredini ispod čička, a pelene imam dva komada i tako, nisu mi baš među omiljenima ali ajde, posluže svrsi.

----------


## Yorkica

Ja imam pandin cover sa motivima pasa,na čičak i o.k mi je ,samo mi je L veličina dosta komodna.


A kako si ti zadovoljna flafi pelenama?
Ja imam njihovu čipavu bijelu na šape i drukeri mi uopče ne drže,ne mogu uopče smanjit veličinu jer se otvaraju drukeri  :/

----------


## mandarinka

Hvala cure.

*Yorkica* ja sam jako zadovoljna flaficama, najprije sam ih kupila 5 pa onda još 10 i 2 sam dobila, ja imam sve fitted ali na čičak, do sad su mi samo 2 puta promočile tokom noći i to ljetos kad se tankao vodom. Stavim i dodatni uložak (ne uvijek); mana je što su dosta široke između nogica ali vidim da njemu ne smeta, u njima je i prohodao i užasno se sporo suše, inače-sve pohvale.
Imamo i jedne flafice AIO i odlične su, veličina L.

----------


## nerina

Uf ja sam baš naručila flafi šape, nadam se da neće bit problema s drukerima.

----------


## slava

Ja sam oduševljena s flafi konoplja-bambus pelenom.

----------


## agata

Danas su mi došle ME plava, naranđasta i zelena... Prekrasne su... ja oduševljena!  :D

----------


## katajina

> Ja sam oduševljena s flafi konoplja-bambus pelenom.


 I ja, i ja  :D 

Ja sam veeeelika obožavateljica Flafija!

----------


## mis-pis

Posto imam nekoliko newborn pelenica (do nekih 12 lbs), zanima me koji cover na takve najbolje pase?

----------


## kahna

> Posto imam nekoliko newborn pelenica (do nekih 12 lbs), zanima me koji cover na takve najbolje pase?



Iz osobnog iskustva sa ME coverom, mogu reći da paše na sve pelenuške.

----------


## mis-pis

Sad iz sanducuca izvadila
http://public.fotki.com/mis-pis/nove...e/img0660.html
Dobila na lutriji kod hijena.  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> Sad iz sanducuca izvadila
> http://public.fotki.com/mis-pis/nove...e/img0660.html
> Dobila na lutriji kod hijena.


 :D

----------


## mis-pis

Sad mi sve draze nabasati na FFS...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Palonkica

Vidim, pelene se stalno naručuju   :Rolling Eyes:  . Lijepo, lijepo, ali... kako stati?  :? Možda sam sad postavila pitanje na koje se već puno puta odgovorilo, ali evo još jedne... hm, hm, hm... ovisnice?   :Grin:   Priznanje da imam problem je valjda dobro za početak. Ali početak čega? Liječenja?  :/ 

Naime, ovakva je situacija.   :Smile:   Kupila sam točno 36 pelena (sa raznih strana) za svog mišeka što su tri mašine veša svaka otprilike dva dana što je opet idealno za sušenje jer se sve stigne komotno osušit dok ponovo ne dođe na red za korištenje. Međutim, problem je u tome što ja i dalje gledam pelenice i razmišljam o tome da naručim još koju   :Yes:   pa mi na um padaju razne kombinacije.   :Rolling Eyes:   Ona koja mi se u zadnje vrijeme najviše mota po glavi je prodati neke 'stare' pelenice (dakle one kojih sam se izguštala) kako bih napravila mjesta za nove.   :Nope:   Ima li to uopće smisla?

Pomagajte! Što da radim??? :?

----------


## mis-pis

Trudna nisam, novu turu lagano popunjavam, a "stare" jos nisu prodane.  :Rolling Eyes:  
I da, ne smatram se ovisnicom.

----------


## kahna

> Vidim, pelene se stalno naručuju   . Lijepo, lijepo, ali... kako stati?  :? Možda sam sad postavila pitanje na koje se već puno puta odgovorilo, ali evo još jedne... hm, hm, hm... ovisnice?    Priznanje da imam problem je valjda dobro za početak. Ali početak čega? Liječenja?  :/ 
> 
> Naime, ovakva je situacija.    Kupila sam točno 36 pelena (sa raznih strana) za svog mišeka što su tri mašine veša svaka otprilike dva dana što je opet idealno za sušenje jer se sve stigne komotno osušit dok ponovo ne dođe na red za korištenje. Međutim, problem je u tome što ja i dalje gledam pelenice i razmišljam o tome da naručim još koju    pa mi na um padaju razne kombinacije.    Ona koja mi se u zadnje vrijeme najviše mota po glavi je prodati neke 'stare' pelenice (dakle one kojih sam se izguštala) kako bih napravila mjesta za nove.    Ima li to uopće smisla?
> 
> Pomagajte! Što da radim??? :?


Nema tu odgovora na to pitanje, niti pomoći  8) 

Možda da ne odeš raditi kad ti bebe napuni godinu, pa "stregneš remen" ko ja.
Sad sam sa zadnjim "ostatcima" kupila još jednu i mislim da je to to   :Sad:

----------


## Palonkica

Hmmm... misliš da ostanem domeka i sa suprugom poradim na drugoj bebici? Da znaš da mi je i to palo na pamet.   :Wink:  Stvarno, nije to tak loša ideja jer godinice idu i ne postajem mlađa, ali ipak...  :/ 

Uglavnom, dakle sad razmišljam o ME coverima  8)  (toliko hvaljenima ovdje), ali na njihovim web stranicama se nigdje ne spominje PayPal.  :?  Kaj se ne može platiti PayPal-om? Ili?

----------


## kahna

> Hmmm... misliš da ostanem domeka i sa suprugom poradim na drugoj bebici? Da znaš da mi je i to palo na pamet.   Stvarno, nije to tak loša ideja jer godinice idu i ne postajem mlađa, ali ipak...  :/ 
> 
> Uglavnom, dakle sad razmišljam o ME coverima  8)  (toliko hvaljenima ovdje), ali na njihovim web stranicama se nigdje ne spominje PayPal.  :?  Kaj se ne može platiti PayPal-om? Ili?


Ne može nažalost, ali imaš topic gdje grupno naručujemo pa se uvijek netko nađe tko može platiti.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62415
I ne nisam imala na umu drugu bebicu (mada ni to nije loša ideja) nego, ne raditi, ostati doma i preživljavati na jednoj, MMovoj plaći.   :Wink:

----------


## Palonkica

Hvala za link, budem skoknula tamo i prikrpala se nekome.   :Wink:  

A kužim sad kaj si htjela reći - kol'ko novaca tol'ko muzike.   :Smile:   To je sigurno jedna ideja, ali... predugo sam čekala stalan posao da bi ga sad napustila. Ipak, hvala na prijedlogu.    :Love:  

Da se opet vratim malo na pelene   :Rolling Eyes:  , vidim da je RODA povećala svoj asortiman. Jel' netko probao Švedsku pusu i Bambus pusu?

----------


## triplemama

Meni jučer stigle ove http://picasaweb.google.hr/triplemam...83533240380946  samo klikajte next
predivne su

----------


## Palonkica

Lijepo   :Smile:  , a budući da je iznutra bambus sigurno je i jaaako mekano  :Yes:  .

----------


## mis-pis

Imam jedne zastitne od flisa. Ali ce puuuno vremena proci dok ih ne isprobamo. Kako su se vama takve pokazale? Vrijedi li jos kupiti, ili da se ipak drzim onih od PUL-a? :?

----------


## letvica

cure, mi smo reltivno svjezi s ovim platnenim - kad sam uzimala sling poručila sam i deset komada tabita pelena i zanima me kakvo je vaše iskustvo s njima? nama su ok al nismo ništa drugo probali pa me zanima ima li šta bolje - imam pet poketica i pet fitted. ove poketice su dosta debele kad se navuku, dok fitted brzo promoče pa za noć još uvijek koristimo babylove. cover koristim malo tabita malo od bambinomio (naletila u dm i kupila). zanima me šta ako meni ova najveća verzija sad paše a dečko tek 8 kg i kusur ima, šta kad preraste a to je ono one size fora?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Imam jedne zastitne od flisa. Ali ce puuuno vremena proci dok ih ne isprobamo. Kako su se vama takve pokazale? Vrijedi li jos kupiti, ili da se ipak drzim onih od PUL-a? :?


ne volim flis
ne sviđa mi se materijal, a i vrlo lako mi promoče

----------


## coccinella

> Imam jedne zastitne od flisa. Ali ce puuuno vremena proci dok ih ne isprobamo. Kako su se vama takve pokazale? Vrijedi li jos kupiti, ili da se ipak drzim onih od PUL-a? :?


Ja sam sa D. imala Tots Bot red (one deblje) od flisa i te su mi bile super pouzdane za noć. Imala sam još jedne koje sam ja šila, isto su mi bile super. Ali sada sam nešto više na PUL-u.
Mislim da ovisi flisu koliko će ti biti pouzdan. Znam da i Tots Bots ima one neke prugaste od flisa i da nisu toliko pozdane (više su za dnevnu upotrebu) kao ove crvene.

----------


## mis-pis

Hvala. Onda ce zasad ostati na jednima.

----------


## Olivija

Ni meni flis nije baš sjeo... Za razliku od vune   :Grin:  

*Lutonjica* - imam jednu molbu za tebe - je'l mi možeš pofotkati onaj zakon vuneni soaker Baby blossoms ili tako nekako? Ili ako imaš neki link na baš njegovu sličicu? (nešto stalno kemijam...)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *Lutonjica* - imam jednu molbu za tebe - je'l mi možeš pofotkati onaj zakon vuneni soaker Baby blossoms ili tako nekako? Ili ako imaš neki link na baš njegovu sličicu? (nešto stalno kemijam...)


Nisam Lutonjica  :Grin: , ali...

*Baby Blossoms Caribbean Sun soaker*

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Trudna nisam, novu turu lagano popunjavam, a "stare" jos nisu prodane.  
> I da, ne smatram se ovisnicom.


I ja isto ovako   :Smile:  

Može jedno pitanje - imamo dosta ME fitted pelena od bambusa koje su se skroz ofucale po rubovima, vise konci na sve strane. Mogu li se one ikako "popraviti" (npr. obrubiti nekim finim materijalom). Nekako mi ih je žao baciti jer je sve ostalo OK i baš su mekane (puno mekše od izdržljivije pamučne varijante). A i MM najviše voli ME pelene   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Lutonjica* - imam jednu molbu za tebe - je'l mi možeš pofotkati onaj zakon vuneni soaker Baby blossoms ili tako nekako? Ili ako imaš neki link na baš njegovu sličicu? (nešto stalno kemijam...)
> 
> 
> Nisam Lutonjica , ali...
> 
> *Baby Blossoms Caribbean Sun soaker*


To je neka sasvim mala veličina, zar ne? Hvala!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> To je neka sasvim mala veličina, zar ne? Hvala!


Ne, to je large.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja se ne sjecam je li M ili L, ali vjerujem teddy   :Laughing:  
uglavnom, margita ga jos uvijek nosi, sad ima 21 mjesec i 12 kila i jos uvijek deeeebele noge

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja se ne sjecam je li M ili L, ali vjerujem teddy   
> uglavnom, margita ga jos uvijek nosi, sad ima 21 mjesec i 12 kila i jos uvijek deeeebele noge


Stvarno super iskorišten soaker!  :Naklon:

----------


## Olivija

Stvarno iskorišten! I nama sve dugo drži kad smo sitni i mršavi   :Embarassed:  
Brojim očice - onda je to dosta deblja vuna no što obično vele! 
Puno hvala objema   :Kiss:  


i

_
Svim platnenašicama želim puno veselih pelena na zdravim guzama!_

----------


## Lu Lu

da li je s platnenim pelenama potrebno siroko povijanje?

----------


## vještičica

> da li je s platnenim pelenama potrebno siroko povijanje?


ne

----------


## Lutonjica

> da li je s platnenim pelenama potrebno siroko povijanje?


nije potrebno niti s jednokratnim pelenama

----------


## mis-pis

Ove su vam 50% off uz kod winter, pa ako koga zanima...

http://hyenacart.com/Juicytoots/

Ja bih tako rado ove xs, ali ce me muz  gledati tipa :shock:, jer nisam ni trudna...

----------


## mis-pis

Ipak sam jednu kupila...
http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=17728&vid=183

Za $7.00 plus s(kršitelj koda)ing
Ovo je vec treca NB u curickastom printu. Sve se bojim da cemo ih jednog dana morati prodati, nove, neobucene.  :Laughing:

----------


## leony

haloo drage moje, evo i mene malopa da vas prvo pozdravim i predstavim. nova sam na forumu i uskoro očekujem svoga prvog anđela LEONU. Termin mi je 1,3,2009 ako se mala ne požuri kako to zna biti. no mene zanimaju tete koje šivaju pelenice, ja sam si uzela za početak od nature i rodine su mi jako lijepe samo da se kopčaju na drukere a ne na čičak bile bi još bolje i već bi bile u ormaru. nego da ja pređem na stvar koja me zanima. čula sam da u sisku ima jedna teta šivalica željka pa bi me zanimalo ako tko zna za nju i bilo kakav kontakt da mi javi.

----------


## Ivana B-G

hej mamice!
ajmo sad trazim vasa misljenja za ovo pitanje: dali pocketice koje iznutra imaju pamuk/bambus/konoplju cesce ili lakse ili brze promoce (oko nogica) nego one koje imaju flis iznutra????

thanx

----------


## renci

Meni nisu promočile one koje imaju bambus jer sam imala Flafi s onim gasetsima oko nogu, a FB s flisom mi je promočio samo jednom. Za druge ne znam.

----------


## mis-pis

Pitanje za vlasnice NB pelena sa kopcanjem sa strane:
Kada se pelena skopca na najmanje, da li se one usi unutra preklapaju? I kako kad se koristi driker za pupak, opet ove usi diraju pupak, nebitno sto je driker skopcan. :? 
Jesu li za novorodjencad ipak bolje sa kopcanjem sprijeda?

----------


## coccinella

Pokušavam se sjetiti koja je NB pelenica sa kopčanjem sa strane pa ne mogu. Imaš neki primjer? Daj baci pogled ovdje kako to izgleda na Mutt-u. Pass: ovisnost
Umrla sam od smijeha sad kad sam gledala koja je P. bila mršavica.   :Laughing:

----------


## mis-pis

Ocito s razlogom prave NB sa kopcanjem sprijeda. Iz tvoje kolekcije, samo su SB S sa kopcanjem sa strane (i njihove NB, ali te nemas). Jesu li usi bile problem dok je Petra jos bila mala?

----------


## kli_kli

bambus tako dobro upija da je to prosto neverovatno!
ja nisam ni obracala paznju na to da biram neke superupijajuce pelene, ali taj zakljucak s bambusom se prosto nametnuo  :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

> Ocito s razlogom prave NB sa kopcanjem sprijeda. Iz tvoje kolekcije, samo su SB S sa kopcanjem sa strane (i njihove NB, ali te nemas). Jesu li usi bile problem dok je Petra jos bila mala?


Hm, misliš na te "uši" na SB peleni?

http://public.fotki.com/coccinella/p.../petra064.html

S meni nisu išle čini mi se, do negdje 3,5 kg tako da nema šanse da je smetalo za pupak.  A znaš da male bebe imaju malo veći stomak tako da se ništa ne preklapa.

----------


## mis-pis

Da, "usi", onaj dio koji bude uz tijelo na kojem su drikeri. A jesam ga opisala. :Rolling Eyes:  
Uglavnom, hvala. :Smile:

----------


## silki

kako naručujete bumgenius budući da ih ne dostavljaju vas amerike?!
hvala!

----------


## Lutonjica

bumgenius ima u baby centru u sloveniji

http://b2c.baby-center.si/webclassif...rentClassID=40

----------


## Iva M.

> kako naručujete bumgenius budući da ih ne dostavljaju vas amerike?!
> hvala!


Kopiram ti svoj post sa drugog topica...



> Ja naručujem sa ove stranice http://www.kittykins.co.uk/cloth-nappies/
> Poštarina bude koju funtu.
> 
> Prvo su rekli da ne mogu slati van UK, ali kad sam rekla da kod nas nema zastupnika šalju mi bez problema.

----------


## Iva M.

E da, u slo imaju samo poketice, a na ovoj stranici imaju sve
njihove pelene. Ja jako volim njihovu bamboo fitted pelenu.

----------


## silki

hvala!

----------


## silki

ubola sam dva covera od flisa.
trebam li ih lanolizirati kako ne bi propuštali vlagu?  :?

----------


## slava

Nemam covere od flisa, ali sam imala malu AIO pelenicu s flisom izvana. Nije propuštala niti se lanolizirala. Koliko znam coveri od flisa se ne lanoliziraju.

----------


## silki

> Nemam covere od flisa, ali sam imala malu AIO pelenicu s flisom izvana. Nije propuštala niti se lanolizirala. Koliko znam coveri od flisa se ne lanoliziraju.


  :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

Imamo problemčić.
Moje djetešce ja privremeno "stalo" sa rastom u visinu i malo se ubuckao.
Skoro sve su nam pelenice na knap, ME cover Lg ga je isto počeo žuljati okolo nogica.
Kaj ima od pelenuška i od covera da je veće od ME i npr. Flati (te su nam noćne, druge deblje nemam)?

Da, ima 15 mj i 14,5 kg  8)

----------


## mis-pis

Moze li jedna top lista krojeva OS pelena?
Zapravo, zanimaju me krojevi BB, cuddlebuns, BubuBebe (to je nesto kao goodmama? ) i Mutt.
 :Smile:

----------


## slava

Mislim da ti se ta top lista krojeva razlikuje od bebe do bebe, jer su različito građene, tako da će nekoj neki kroj biti savršen, a drugoj baš i ne.
Uglavnom, negdje sam to već i napisala, probala sam svakakvih pelena i sad ih u opticaju imam raznoraznih, i niti jedna mi nije skroz neupotrebljiva, sve one služe svrsi i svaka ima svoje prednosti kao i nedostatke.

----------


## mis-pis

Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:   Znam da je to sve individualno. Bebe nisu iste. Ali, sve bi to bilo OK da imam na kome testirati.  :Grin:  
Nego, stvaram kolekciju za buduce malo, pa da vidim sta mame preferiraju. Koje su najvise iskoristile, koje su ostale zapostavljene, koje prve lete pod ruku, koje se uzimaju kada su sve ostale na pranju, koje su totalni promasaj i tako to.

----------


## Mama Medo

prve OS pelene koje smo mi počeli koristiti od negdje 10. dana (nakon što je otpao pupak) su nježne rodine puse   :Zaljubljen:  
daju se savršeno smanjiti i predivno su mekane!

----------


## kahna

> Imamo problemčić.
> Moje djetešce ja privremeno "stalo" sa rastom u visinu i malo se ubuckao.
> Skoro sve su nam pelenice na knap, ME cover Lg ga je isto počeo žuljati okolo nogica.
> Kaj ima od pelenuška i od covera da je veće od ME i npr. Flati (te su nam noćne, druge deblje nemam)?


  :Coffee:  pliz netko.
Iskreno se nadam da će se uskoro prestat ''širiti'' i malo krenuti uvis, jer ako nastavi ovako
sve će ga žuljati   :Sad:

----------


## slava

*kahna* Swaddlebees su dosta izrezane oko nogica, jedino ne znam da li bi bile dovoljno široke, ako je bucko i u trbuščiću  :/ . Zaštitne bi možda bile dobre na čičak ili ME, mislim da postoje još broj veće od L veličine.
Ja imam starih Kamaris pelena koje su isto tako dosta velike oko nogica, a širina se regulira na čičak.

----------


## slava

*mis-pis*
Ja sam s prvim najviše koristila Kamaris i to neke starije koje nisu tako glomazne i meni su bile odlične. Sad ih, iako ofucane, koristim i za drugo dijete i opet odlično vrše svoju funkciju. Meni su jedne od dražih Swaddlebees frotirne i velur (nisu OS, ali L veličinu nosimo od 3 mjeseca starosti), Rodina pusa se super da smanjiti za malu bebu, Cuddlbuns također jako dobre pelene, a Mother Ease jedne od najkvalitetnijih.
Zaštitne gaćice MotherEase No1.
Ja baš nisam ljubitelj AIO pelena, najbolje su mi fitted, a poketice male koje sam imala koristila sam sa zaštitnim gaćama i super, sušenje na brzaka, a nisu mi propuštale.

----------


## kahna

Hvala slava   :Kiss:  
Kaj je najbolje imam dvije SB i ne kontam da su mu one ustvari ok   :Rolling Eyes:  

Mislim, sve su njemu još dobre al se pitam do kad (kopčam ih na zadnje drukere ili čičkove skroz do kraja).

Potajno se i nadam da bi ovo ljeto mogli skinuti ih  :/ 
Tražim li previše   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

> Tražim li previše


 :Yes:  vjeruj mi na riječ

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tražim li previše  
> 
> 
>  vjeruj mi na riječ


  :Sad:   a barem ćemo probati i luftati guzu, možda urodi plodom.   :Grin:

----------


## Storky

Naravno da treba probati.
Moja curka isto rođena u 11 mjesecu, ali godinu dana prije tvog malenog i prošle godine na ljeto se riješila pelena!
Tako evo ti nade!

----------


## slava

*kahna* zaista je pravi bucko   :Smile:  , ali vjerujem da će se izdužiti.

----------


## vještičica

Da ne bude da sam partibrejker  :Smile: 
Svakako treba probati, posebno kad dođe ljeto. Al' eto, mi probavali i ljeto i jesen, u zimu vratili pelenu, ona skidala pelenu jer joj smeta, a neće na tutu... pa sam brisala perkete, prala ugaonu i tepihe... 
Zna šta se traži, sjedne kaže "pššššššššš", ustane i poslije 5 min. se popiški na 20cm od tute  :Rolling Eyes: 
Elem, odjednom je sama počela sjedati na nju (tuta je već mjesecima dio dekora dnevne sobe) i nakon što obavi javljati. Odjednom! :shock: Sad je i po noći suha i uopšte nema pelene. Sve se odigralo u 10 dana.
Biće da su joj pelene dodijale dovoljno da ih ostavi  :Grin: 


Nadam se samo da ovo nije totalno OffT.  :Smile:

----------


## renci

Khana nije nemoguće, trebaš probati i biti pozitivna!
A. je skinuo s godinu i 8 mjeseci, potpuno, i noćnu i dnevnu. Dali smo si rok od dva tjedna kad smo bili na moru da vidimo jel zreo i nije mu se ni jednom dogodila nezgoda. Ni za spavanje ni u igri. Bilo je dobro što smo bili na moru, na plaži veći dio dana pa je bio gol, ali ni kad bih ga obukla nije se popiškio. Ponekad je sam tražio, inaće sam ga ja vodila. Uglavnom uspjeli smo bez po muke!

----------


## Olivija

*Khana* - mislim da će se ubrzo izdužiti, a dok to ne napravi saštrikaj mu dovoljno široke vunene zaštitne   :Wink:  

Ja sam došla pohvaliti _Rodinu nježnu pusu_! Baš mi je fina meka, dobrog kroja, i lijepa!

----------


## Olivija

Jeste li skužile da je FB izbacio OS pelenu? http://www.fuzzibunz.com/one_size_diaper.php

----------


## ivanche

Da se ja malo ubacim. Negdje sam to pročitala, al nisam sad uspjela naći s pretražnikom. 
Jako su mi se stvrdnule pelene. Flafice većinom. Kako da to riješim da opet postanu mekane? Inače ih sušim na suncu, ne u sušilici.

----------


## Bonavia

Moje Flafice su isto tvrđe,nemam sušilicu,perem po uputi i nakon sušenja ih protrljam  rukama pa su malo mekše.

----------


## kahna

Cure, ocat umjesto omekišivača i najbolje ih je istrljati kad su *napola suhe *  :Wink:

----------


## ivanche

Thnx, uvijek koristim ocat, ali nisam znala ovo za protrljavanje.

----------


## anna01

molim vas koliko kapi et.ula cajevca ide u koliko vode za pospricanje pelene>  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iva M.

Cure koje imate Nježnu pusu, jel se kojoj dogodilo da se čičak rašio na rubovima? 
Mi ih imamo stvarno kratko, možda kojih mjesec i pol, perem ih na 60 stupnjeva i sušim u sušilici. 
I neki dan izvadim iz sušilice i vidim da se čičak odšio. Ustvari izgleda kao da je popucao na rubu gdje je bio sašiven koncem. 
I to nam se dogodilo na dvije od tri pelene i na istom mjestu  :?

----------


## Olivija

*iva m* - meni se to dogodilo na jednoj od 3   :Sad:   ali niije išlo dalje do tog prvog pucanja tako da ih nisam išla reklamirati...

----------


## Iva M.

Neću ih ni ja reklamirati, samo ću preštepati taj rub.
Nije to tako strašno, ali bilo bi dobro da cure iz udruge znaju da se to događa pa da vide u čemu je problem.

----------


## renci

Thx IvaM, važne su nam takve obavijesti, svakako ćemo se pozabaviti time da se ne ponovi, a ti i ostale kojima se to dogodilo ako se odlučite reklamirati javite se u ured Rode mailom ili telefonom.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

kakve su vam natura pelene

moram dati preporuku za poznanike, uzeli bi cijeli paket na poklon!

----------


## puntica

> kakve su vam natura pelene


ima topic natura pelene!


meni su lijepe ali nisam posebno oduševljena, prejaka je gumica oko nogica (kao kod klasičnih rodinih pusa) i to moju m. jako žulja. 
 :Crying or Very sad:  

ostalo je sve 5

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

puntica, hvala

ni ja ne volim tu jaku gumicu, to žulja k'o vrag, pogotovo nakon što pelene malo otvrdnu u pranju

----------


## Iva M.

A nama su odlične. G. je stvarno buco, ali nemamo prolema sa tim gumicama. Imamo ih dosta i najčešće ih koristimo po noći sa uloškom,
dobro drže.

----------


## arilu

I meni su Natura super. Imam ih 5, s tim da su dvije dosta veće od ostalih. Ne znam da li ih rade u veličinama ili su različiti modeli jer na njihovim stranicama ništa ne piše. Nama su te manje taman, a na velikim gumica nije ni blizu nogice.
Uglavnom, nakon Rodine puse, najbolje od naših koje sam isprobala.

----------


## Iva M.

> I meni su Natura super. Imam ih 5, s tim da su dvije dosta veće od ostalih. ...


E da, ovo sam i ja primjetila. Imamo jednu koju kopčamo na drugi druker od kraja, a jednu jedva zakopčamo na prvi. 
Ostale tri kopčamo taman na isti taj prvi druker druker od kraja i bude nam taman. Ne kužim o čemu se radi  :/

----------


## Iva M.

A jooj, koliko grešaka u trećoj rečenici   :Embarassed:  
Prepravljala sam rečenicu, a nisam na kraju pročitala ispočetka.
Uglavnom, trebalo je pisati: Ostale tri kopčamo na taj isti prvi druker od kraja i bude nam taman.

----------


## svizac

Cure moje imam jedno pitanjce za vas. Ja pelene perem na 60 i duplo ispirem. Ali imam osječaj da mi se neki čudni miris zavuko u pelene. Da li je OK da ih jednom operem na 95 stupnjeva? Da li će ih tako visoka temp oštetiti? Hvala

----------


## Bonavia

> Cure moje imam jedno pitanjce za vas. Ja pelene perem na 60 i duplo ispirem. Ali imam osječaj da mi se neki čudni miris zavuko u pelene. Da li je OK da ih jednom operem na 95 stupnjeva? Da li će ih tako visoka temp oštetiti? Hvala


Ja sam pelene oprala nekoliko puta na 95 i nisu se oštetile,jedino je čičak na pelenama malo tvrđi(Luci,Kamaris).

----------


## Lutonjica

ne mora biti da ce pranje na 95 odsmrdit pelene (iako im se nece nista desiti ako ih koji put tako operes)

mozda ti pomogne nesto s ovog topika:

SMRDE NAM PELENE

----------


## svizac

Lutonjica hvala. Nije da jako smrde ali onak osjeti se lagani miris sličan amonijaku ali stvarno moram nos skoro dotaknuti peleni da osjetim. Možda je zato kaj smo počeli dohranu pa više nije samo urin od dojenja.

----------


## aishwarya

Ako smrdi na amonijak to je to, treba ukloniti nataloženi deterdžent i kamenac. I to čim prije, pelene će samo sve više smrdjeti.

----------


## svizac

Aishwary - puno hvala! Oprala sa manje deterđenta i stavila sodu za kamenac i sve to na 95 stupnjeva i isprala dva puta. I nema više mirisa. Ja sam malo paranoična jer mi je Ema sa godinu dana imala urinoinfekt pa kad god osjetim kakav čudan miris u pelene uvijek krene lagana panika da nije ponovo urinoinfekt. Hvala

----------


## emira

Bok cure

Imam dva malo glupa pitanja ali kaj ću   :Embarassed:  
1. koristimo platnene (fitted+cover uglavnom) i super nam je. No još uvijek se nisam odvažila držati ga cijelu noć u platnenoj jer me strah, ne da će pelena procurit, nego da će biti predugo mokar, da će se mokra pelena rashladit i da će se prehladit. Dajte mi neki pametan savjet i razuvjerite me. Ne bih ga baš htjela presvlačiti po noći  :/ 
2. stavljate li covere za vrijeme velikih vrućina za npr. po doma ili ne? 
3. ispirete li kakicu u toploj ili hladnoj vodi?

hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## kahna

> Bok cure
> 
> Imam dva malo glupa pitanja ali kaj ću   
> 1. koristimo platnene (fitted+cover uglavnom) i super nam je. No još uvijek se nisam odvažila držati ga cijelu noć u platnenoj jer me strah, ne da će pelena procurit, nego da će biti predugo mokar, da će se mokra pelena rashladit i da će se prehladit. Dajte mi neki pametan savjet i razuvjerite me. Ne bih ga baš htjela presvlačiti po noći  :/ 
> 2. stavljate li covere za vrijeme velikih vrućina za npr. po doma ili ne? 
> 3. ispirete li kakicu u toploj ili hladnoj vodi?
> 
> hvala unaprijed na odgovorima


Mene je bilo strah da ne promoči, o mokrom/hladnom nisam ni razmišljala.
Bez brige, neće se ohladiti, kako bi, pa tijelo je toplo   :Wink:  

2. ja prošlo ljeto jesam jer mi je bio premali za samo pelenu, kad je stalno ležao negdje  :/ 
ovo ljeto će sigurno biti bez covera, nadam se i bez pelene.

3. ispirem isključivo sa hladnom vodom.

----------


## Olivija

> Bok cure
> 
> Imam dva malo glupa pitanja ali kaj ću   
> 1. koristimo platnene (fitted+cover uglavnom) i super nam je. No još uvijek se nisam odvažila držati ga cijelu noć u platnenoj jer me strah, ne da će pelena procurit, nego da će biti predugo mokar, da će se mokra pelena rashladit i da će se prehladit. Dajte mi neki pametan savjet i razuvjerite me. Ne bih ga baš htjela presvlačiti po noći  :/ 
> 2. stavljate li covere za vrijeme velikih vrućina za npr. po doma ili ne? 
> 3. ispirete li kakicu u toploj ili hladnoj vodi?
> 
> hvala unaprijed na odgovorima


1. ma ne brini - koliko je ovdje bebača u platnenima svu noć!?
2. vuna. Iako i u PULu je manje toplo nego u jednokratnoj
3. voda topla - onak da mi je ugodno za ruke   :Grin:

----------


## Indi

Hej cure, zanima me što bolje upije i miče vlagu? Bambus ili kombinacija pamuk/konplja? Naručila sam potonje platnene jer sam mislila da su one bolje za osjetljivu guzu?

----------


## anna01

> Bok cure
> 
> Imam dva malo glupa pitanja ali kaj ću   
> 1. koristimo platnene (fitted+cover uglavnom) i super nam je. No još uvijek se nisam odvažila držati ga cijelu noć u platnenoj jer me strah, ne da će pelena procurit, nego da će biti predugo mokar, da će se mokra pelena rashladit i da će se prehladit. Dajte mi neki pametan savjet i razuvjerite me. Ne bih ga baš htjela presvlačiti po noći  :/ 
> 2. stavljate li covere za vrijeme velikih vrućina za npr. po doma ili ne? 
> 3. ispirete li kakicu u toploj ili hladnoj vodi?
> 
> hvala unaprijed na odgovorima


hej...
1.moja je cijelu noc i nemamo nikakvih problema..kuc-kuc
2.za vrucine sam uzela dva vunena
3.pod uskim, jakim mlazom vode, sve ode... nije bitna temp,dapace, radije u hladnoj jer mi ne smrdi  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

1. mokra pelena se rashladi tek kad ju maknes s koze, dok je na bebi je topla - dakle nece se od toga prehladiti. margita je bila 12 sati po noci u istoj peleni
2. po ljeti mi je bila bez covera po danu, po noci je uglavnom bila gola (ne zbog vrucina, nego je imala AD pa smo luftali guzu). vuna je isto dobar izbor.
3. nemam pojma, kako se desilo

----------


## triplemama

Imamo nove pelenice   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  http://picasaweb.google.hr/triplemam...93359935481954
prvih 10 slika

----------


## Lu Lu

evo i mene s pitanjima   :Grin:  
jeli koristite ulje cajevca kod pranja pelena? ako jeste, kako?
kod suhog odrzavanja jeli normalno da se pelene ipak malo usmrde s obzirom da vlaznost zadrze sve dok ih ne stavim na pranje?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> evo i mene s pitanjima   
> jeli koristite ulje cajevca kod pranja pelena? ako jeste, kako?
> kod suhog odrzavanja jeli normalno da se pelene ipak malo usmrde s obzirom da vlaznost zadrze sve dok ih ne stavim na pranje?


- znala sam staviti par kapi skupa s praškom
- normalno da se malo usmrde, pogotovo sada kada je toplo

----------


## katajina

Upravo smo dobili nove pelenice od Flafija, sve su s kopčanjem na drukere.
Jedna od njih je i ova http://www.flafi-platnene-pelene.com...roducts_id=204

Malo je reći da su preprepredivne  :D

----------


## Zvjerolina

Da li se može koristiti krema za guzu uz platnenu pelenu? mi koristimo ali primijetila sam da krema ostavlja jedan tanki sloj na peleni pa me brine dal bi pelena zbog toga mogla slabije upijati nakon nekog vremena?
Inače mi smo novi u platnenom svijetu i još se uhodavamo   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

krema se NE preporuča

----------


## Zvjerolina

zbog upijanja ili nečeg drugog?

kako zaštititi bebinu guzu od osipa ako se ne smije mazati kremica?

----------


## Lutonjica

jeste li ikad _probali_ bez kreme?
većini beba, pogotovo onima u platnenim pelenama, krema uopće ne treba

krema se koristi ako nastane kakvo crvenilo, a ono najčešće uopće ne nastane (ako se beba redovito i pravilno pere - dakle, bez kemije od mokrih maramica, s čistom vodom)

to s kremama koje se stalno moraju mazati je preeeeveliki mit

kao i onaj da se bebe moraju od prvog dana prati ovim i onim šamponima i sapunima, mazati uljima i slične potprošačke fore

dakle, najtoplije preporučam da probate bez kreme

što se tiće razloga zašto ne, onaj je koji si navela. krema stvara sloj koji uništava pelenu i smanjuje moć upijanja

----------


## Zvjerolina

Probali smo ali ne s platnenima. Kao što rekoh u platnenom svijetu smo _novi_ pa se još ne snalazim i tražim savjete.

Hvala na prijedlogu, pokušat ćemo bez kreme.

----------


## Death-of-Art

imam pitanje.

što su te pelene all in one?
jesu li one univerzalne veličine? što to znači ? da iste pelene koristim tipa godinu dana?..
što sve naručujem uz njih?
nepropusnu pelenu koja se stavlja iznad?...
a oni ulošci? što s njima? 
što sve ide uz te pelene? kakva sve dodatna oprema je potrebna?

koliko da ih naručim? 20-30? otprilike?

i kad ih mogu početi koristiti? čim dovedem dijete iz rodilišta ili kad navrši mjesec dana?... ili kako?

i zar su zbilja tako univerzalne da ih beba može nositi do prve godine?
zvuči mi čudno.

totalno sam izgubljena. previše je tih informacija i svega...
pomoć!
pliz...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ne, univerzalna veličina su ti "one size", AIO su ti one za koje ne trebaš zaštitne.  :Smile:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Ne, univerzalna veličina su ti "one size", AIO su ti one za koje ne trebaš zaštitne.


ahaaa.... to sam naknadno skužila   :Laughing:  

a ček..postoje li AIO koje su ujedno one size?

----------


## vještičica

postoje

----------


## Death-of-Art

a koja je kvaka s tim "one size"?
neki opaki nedostaci trebaju biti ali nisam našla nigdje navedene.

zašto bi netko uopće onda kupovao tri različita paketa ako može jedan isti?

----------


## Zvjerolina

One size pelene ti imaju drukere kojima se smanjuju, zakopčaš drukere i pelena je manja, kad ih raskopčaš onda se skroz otvori i veća je. 
OS pelene su ti otprilike od nekih 4 - 5 kila pa do 16 - 17.

Nema opakih nedostataka, samo kaj pelena u jednoj veličini bolje stoji bebi, OS ti bude prevelik na početku. I pelena je debela dok je "skraćena" a kasnije zna biti pretanka kad se rasklopi (nama je recimo pretanka). I skuplja je. I tak. Kolko sam skužila, ekipa uglavnom i kupuje OS, mi ne recimo, počeli smo s platnenim nedavno, a već smo na veličini XXL tak da OS nema smisla   :Laughing:

----------


## Death-of-Art

znala sam da ima neka kvaka!   :Razz:  

i kaj onda uzimam tri paketa?
a koliko traje taj prvi paket  - small -jelda? do koliko kila?

hoću li to sve uzet sad ili svakih par mjeseci da uzmem drugi - veći paket?
btw-kad bih uopće trebala onda uzeti medium?

----------


## Death-of-Art

i btw- te se platnene mijenjaju koliko sam skužila oko 8-10 puta dnevno?

----------


## Pliska

Evo kako sam ja napravila pa možda ti pomogne.

Uzela sam većinu OS pelena i nekoliko S za prve dane. Neke OS nisu jako debele niti kad se smanje na minimumj tako da su mu sasvim super stajale. Puno je bio "deblji" sa pampersicom i širokim povijanjem. Te S pelenice brzo prerastu, ono, moji je bio mršavac pa smo ih nosili nekih 3 mjeseca, a deblje bebe niti toliko. Ne isplati se uzeti puno tih malih pelenica. Nakon toga je skroz u OS. Imamo puno različitih proizvođača i stvarno je razlika od jednih do drugih. To ćeš s vremenom vidjeti koje ti najviše pašu.

Sada ima 15 mj i skoro 11 kg. Još smo uvijek u OS, a imamo i par L pelenica. 

Covere ili nepropusne gaćice kupuješ u veličinama.

Vidi malo na burzi, najisplativije ti je (osim da ih sama šivaš) da ih uzmeš tako   :Smile:

----------


## kajsa

> i btw- te se platnene mijenjaju koliko sam skužila oko 8-10 puta dnevno?


i jednokratne bi trebalo mjenjati jednako često kao i platnene.

ja sam s prvom bebom koristila jednokratne i često mjenjala jer em što je imao osjetljivu kožu, a i nisam htjela da je u pokakanoj/upišanoj peleni.

sad s drugom bebom koristim platnene, a kad idemo u goste onda jednokratne. i mjenjam ih jednako često.

----------


## Zvjerolina

Death, obavezno uzmi pelene od više proizvođača, nemoj sve na jednom mjestu. bebe su različite, krojevi su različiti, neke pelene će vam biti super, neke tak tak, a neke katastrofa, al to ne znaš dok ne probaš na bebi. Uzmi si i OSeve i u veličinama. Prvih tjedana isprobavaš kaj bebi najbolje paše pa znaš za dalje. 

za početak si uzmi 20 komada, to bi ti trebalo biti dosta za početak, dok ih ne isprobaš i vidiš kaj bebi odgovara. svakak si kasnije uzmi još bar desetak da možeš biti komotna, 20 komada ti je jako naknap osobito za novorođenče.

I baci pogled na topic o tetrama, možda nisu loše za početak   :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

> I baci pogled na topic o tetrama, možda nisu loše za početak


Mi ćemo ovog puta započeti sa tetrama jer mi se čini da su sve OS malo preglomazne za sićušno novorođenče. A i nekako mi je romantično furati tetre!  :Grin:

----------


## stellita

meni bi trebale neke za nadolazeće blizance...ove što sada imamo mislim da će biti jako velike za njih koji će ipak biti manji puno od terminskih beba.....gdje da potražimo takve platnene????

----------


## kajsa

> meni bi trebale neke za nadolazeće blizance...ove što sada imamo mislim da će biti jako velike za njih koji će ipak biti manji puno od terminskih beba.....gdje da potražimo takve platnene????


ja sam kupila dosta pelenica veličine S (za prva 3-6 mj) preko burze. sve pelenice sam kupila povoljno, a bile su super očuvane. Vjerujem da je jedan od razloga taj što se kratko koriste, pogotovo ako rodiš veću bebu.

----------


## stellita

hvala cure i na svim pp....  :Kiss:

----------


## Zvjerolina

> Mi ćemo ovog puta započeti sa tetrama jer mi se čini da su sve OS malo preglomazne za sićušno novorođenče. A i nekako mi je romantično furati tetre!


Čuj, nikad ne znaš, možda ti se zalomi novorođenče od 4,5 kile, ko meni   :Laughing:  pa možeš komotno odmah na fitted   :Grin:  

Al tetre su super, ja isto kćerkicu zamatam u tetru sa frotirnim švedskom preko i preslatka mi je tak  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sir_oliver

prije nego sam rodila govorila sam poznanicima kako ćemo koristiti platnene. jednog dana je moja 10 god curka počela plakati jer je nju sramota što ćemo mi koristiti platnene dok svi kupuju pelene. objašnjavala sam joj i prije razloge zbog kojih sam tako odlučila ali valjda me nije doživjela. 
sada, kad god nam netko dođe ona pokazuje našu kolekciju platnenih i sa mnom na netu bira uzorke.

----------


## kahna

Žene, imam i ja pitanje/problem/dilemu.

Luka se polako odvikava od pelena.
Preko dana je skroz bez pelena, stavljam mu samo za spavanje.
Poslije dnevnog je uvijek suha.
Noćna se tu i tamo zalomi koja mokra.

E sad, problem je kako da ja "čuvam" i perem te pelene kad mi se za cca tjedan dana skupi 3-4 pelene  :/

----------


## Olivija

*khana* - operi ih sa drugim vašim vešom koji ide na 60... 
Kad mi je G2 kod mame na čuvanju onda ona tako naparvi da ne nosamo prljave pelene. (i sad i ona koristi puno manje detrdženta   :Smile:  ) i Bravo Luka!!!

----------


## kahna

Olivija hvala   :Kiss:  
Tako sam i napravila, nema mi druge.

----------


## Mellyca

Evo da vam se pridruzim i ja malo u raspravi. Mi smo jucer pocele koristit platnene pelenice, malena mi ima 19 dana, i jos uvijek mi je dosta sicusna, pa ih nisam pocela koristit od prvog dana povratka iz rodilista. Jucer sam ih joj stavila tek toliko da probam kako ce to ici ( a i zato sto im nisam vise mogla odoljeti - stoje mi u ladici poslozene vec 3 mjeseca   :Grin:  ). Posto smo do sada koristile pampersice, kad sam joj stavila PP izgledala mi je ogromna, tj. guza ( imamo 10 kom od tabithe). Ne znam da li je tako i sa drugim markama? Uglavnom, nisam primjetila da se ona nesto buni da joj smetaju, ali kad je stavim na krevet da lezi izgleda mi presmijesno - onako samo joj guza u zraku. A i kad se najede odmah mi pocne bljuckat i stucat, jer takoreci lezi naglavacke skoro. Sad, postavila sam joj u krevetic ispod madraca jastucic, tako da tamo i nije tako strasno, al problem je kad nekada je stavim kod sebe u krevet ili u onu kosaru od kolica. Tako da mi je ovo zasada veliki minus kod ovih platnenih, a toliko sam im se veselila, i vec sam narucila jos jednu turu, al sad vise neznam :? . 
Ste imale i vi ovakve probleme i kako ste ih rijesile? Bude sta bolje kad bebe malo poraste? Molim vas, razuvjerite me, jer stvarno ne bih htjela radi ovoga na kraju prijeci na papersice ili neke druge plasticne.

----------


## Olivija

*mellyca* - ak' su ti trenutno tako velike, zamotaj malenu u tetre - u njima je guza sasvim mala (onak na zmaja, ne onako kako smo k'o klinke radile). 
To ti ide pod ono: nemoj sve od iste vrste, nemoj sve OS. Neke OS se daju baš lijepo složiti i za male guze, a neke baš i ne. Meni je drugorođenac bio tek 3 kg težak, tak da do neke 4 kg nisam koristila ni jednu OS već tetre i ono što sam imala u S veličini. 

A da moraš i široko previjati preko jednokratnih, guza bi joj bila također ogromna... Čak mislim još i veća (uspoređivala sam G2 s nećakinjom)...

----------


## anatom

jedna ot stvar.

Na moru smo .vec tjedan dana i ostaemo jos bar mjesec.
u viksi nemam vešmašinu.

Fale mi moje platnene.toliko da cu poluditi!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mellyca

Pa i moja se rodila sa 3 kg. Sada mozda ima oko 3500, moramo se ici vagati danas... Ah.ne znam, ove sam kupila jos prije nego sto sam rodila, htjela sam biti spremna kad malena dodje. Sad neznam dal da cekam dok jos malo ne naraste, bar na te 4 kile sto si rekla. Ma najgorem mi je sto se te PP ne prodaju po trgovinama, tako da ljepo dodjes i kupis od svake po jednu, nego moras narucivati online i to na nevidjeno. Sad namjeravamo kupit jos 10-ak komada, gledali smo od Popolini, tako da jos neznam koje bi i sta na kraju.

----------


## Mellyca

Da, a te tetre, neznam, nekako mi se neda sad i njih koristiti. Kupila sam ih 15 kom, tek toliko da imam za pokrit malenu, ili za stavit ispod nje. Sad kad bih je pocela motat u njih, znaci da bi morala ici kupit jos tko zna koliko komada, plus sto mi se cine da ne bi upile bas tako jako kao ove , a i neznam kako ih treba smotat, cini mi se prekomplicirano...

----------


## kajsa

Ja sam kupila pelenice raznih proizvođača, i od svih koje imamo mi se čine najtanje Rodine bambus i FuzziBunz

----------


## hopla

Pozdrav, platnene! Već vas duuugo "vrebam", ali nisam ništa pisala jer sam sve odgovore nalazila čitajući stare teme i postove. Sad sam vas ipak došla žicati pomoć. Naime, zanima me ima li koja šivalica koja bi mi bila voljna zamijeniti čičke na kamaris pelenama? Priznajem, zlostavljala sam ih počestim pranjem na 95 (da, da blesava sam, ne mogu si pomoći...), pa su stvarno dotrajali i slabo drže. Ako netko zna radi li to itko i koliko bi to koštalo, molim da mi javi!

----------


## anjica

cure koje perete pelene sa sodom bikarbonom, koju kolicinu stavljate u punu vesmasinu?

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da li bi mi netko mogao reći iz vlastitog iskustva koje su razlike između:
- nježne puse,
- bambus puse i 
- puse prirodi
odnosno po čemu se međusobno razlikuju što se tiče mekoće, udobnosti, upijanja, debljine? Jednom riječju da sad kupujete, koje biste kupili i zašto?

----------


## Nia_Zg

I još nešto, obzirom da nemamo perilicu sa sušilicom, da li je problem zimi sa sušenjem platnenih pelena bez sušilice, odnosno kako/koliko dugo se suše u stanu s centralnim grijanjem?

----------


## passek

Imamo jos od starijeg djeteta Popolino pelene kao i par rodinih koje smo sad dobili. Rodine pelene mi se jako svidaju iako se malo duze susi unutrasnji dio. U kupaoni imamo veliki radijator ljestve i nemamo problema sa susenjem zimi. Veci problem bi mogla biti kisna razdoblja u proljece, no i to se moze...

----------


## Mama Medo

> Da li bi mi netko mogao reći iz vlastitog iskustva koje su razlike između:
> - nježne puse,
> - bambus puse i 
> - puse prirodi
> odnosno po čemu se međusobno razlikuju što se tiče mekoće, udobnosti, upijanja, debljine? Jednom riječju da sad kupujete, koje biste kupili i zašto?


imam sve tri vrste  :Grin:  
- pusa prirodi je nešto tanja, ali od materijala koji bolje upija, kada se ne suši u sušilici zna biti kruta kad se osuši (ali to rješava trljanje među rukama i opet je mekano   :Wink:   )
- nježne puse ostaju mekše, dugo se suše, fino upijaju, lijeepe šarene  :Zaljubljen:  , jedina zamjerka: čičak s vremenom slabije drži
- bambus pusa ostaje lijepo mekana, suuper upija, super se zatvara drukerima... jedino treba računati da veličina 1 ne traje baš dugo (sa 6 mjeseci i 8 kg njoj je sad već zbilja na knap - više plitka, širina nije problem - ali zato jaaako lijepo stoji na sasvim maalenoj bebici)

planiram na štandu za tjedan dojenja kupiti bambus puse vel.2 

eto, ne znam koliko sam pomogla

----------


## Nia_Zg

Ovo su super informacije, hvala  :Smile: 

Nisam uopće razmišljala o tome da je zapravo sušenje u proljeće i jesen najproblematičnije, kad još nema centralnog u stanu  :Rolling Eyes:  

A što se tiče bambus puse, mi već spadamo u skupinu iznad 6 kg, tako da bi i tako uzela drugu veličinu  :Smile: 
Ovo u vezi nježnih pusa se i ja bojim, jer sam već od par mama čula da čičak s vremenom opusti, pa eto, možda Rodin webshop odluči i ovu vrstu dopuniti s vrstom s drukerima, a ne samo s čičkom, jer upravo to šarenilo boja i motiva je ono što čini te pelene posebnim  :Smile:

----------


## magriž1234

Mi smo malo jačih kapaciteta pa smo imali problema s coverima. U stvari, imamo još uvijek. potrošila sam hrpu novaca na njih a da nisam našla odgovarajući. Više mi se niti ne da eksperimentirat. sa pelenama smo pak imali sreće od prve i sve su OS.

----------


## emarink

Evo jednog pitanjca. Kakve biorazgradive papiriće stavljate u pelenu, da li ih uopće stavljate i gdje ih nabavljate??
Mi imamo bambusice od totsa, s njima dobili jedan paketić, sad ih više u pahuljici nemaju pa sam kupila neke bambolina papiriće koji mi i nisu baš nešto.
Thx

----------


## emira

*emarink* mi imamo bambino mio papiriće 80-ak KN/ 200 kom. 

Cure help!!!
Otkad je Davud počeo sve jesti (više manje) pelene mi se toliko usmrde u kanti da je to prestrašno. Amonijak me grize za oči, a od smrada mi se povraća svaki put kad prebacujem pelene u perilicu. Perem svaki 2 dan. Počele su mi se gaditi i da nismo potrošili bogatstvo na te pelene, odustala bih  :Sad:  .

Mislim da nije stvar u prevelikoj količini praška i sl. jer se one usmrde tek nakon par sati dok stoje, ne smrde dok su na njemu. Znam prepoznati taj miris jer nam se i to jednom dogodilo. Probala sam i sa ispiranjem svake pelene prije ubacivanja u kantu ali ni to ne pomaže, čak štoviše, mislim da smrde još gore. Probala sam i sa mokrim načinom čuvanja, u vodi i malo octa, ajmeee kako su se tek onda usmrdile.

Očajna sam... Imate kakvih trikova, ideja, prijedloga??

----------


## vještičica

peri svakodnevno, sa ostalim bijelim vešom
uz malo dijete definitivno se nabere jedna mašina bijelog na dan
ni pelene ni preostali veš se neće buniti, samo zaobiđi omekšivač i uključi duplo ispiranje
ja sam tako prala

----------


## Mimah

Otkako je moja počela jesti krutu hranu, naravno da je i stolica postala tvrđa i primjetim kad počne kakati. U tom trenutku joj skidam pelenu i nosim u wc gdje kaka iznad školjke. Čini mi se da joj je tako lakše, slobodan joj je put  :Smile: , a i meni je puno jednostavnije s pelenama. Od tada se možda 2-3 puta pokakala u pelene jer je wc bio zauzet, ali nisam primjetila da pelene smrde. Ali jesam da joj se guza jako zacrveni kad je u pokakanoj peleni minutu- dvije...

----------


## emira

> peri svakodnevno, sa ostalim bijelim vešom
> uz malo dijete definitivno se nabere jedna mašina bijelog na dan
> ni pelene ni preostali veš se neće buniti, samo zaobiđi omekšivač i uključi duplo ispiranje
> ja sam tako prala


ovo mi se čini neizvedivo zbog količine praška. Bijeli veš perem sa normalnom količinom praška jer je često i flekav, dok pelene perem sa minimalnom količinom praška (1 žlica na mašinu)  :Undecided:

----------


## acqua

mi još nemamo problem smrdljivih pelena (još nismo počeli s dohranom) ali negdje sam pročitala da bi se pelene mogle prskati ulje čajevca. 
Neka me isprave oni koji znaju više...

----------


## mašnica

> mi još nemamo problem smrdljivih pelena (još nismo počeli s dohranom) ali negdje sam pročitala da bi se pelene mogle prskati ulje čajevca. 
> Neka me isprave oni koji znaju više...


To i mene zanima (ja se tek pripremam) i gdje kupiti ulje i koje i kako ga koristiti? Planiram pelene čuvati u kanti s vodom...

----------


## kajsa

meni uopće ne smrde. čuvam ih u kanti u kupaoni i ništa ne špricam. 
u kakvoj kanti ih držiš?
moja kanta je kanta sa puno rupa, prozračna.

----------


## acqua

ja ih držim na suhom i ne smrde, ali ponavljam mi još nismo počeli s dohranom. ne znam što nas još čeka  :Wink:

----------


## llella

> To i mene zanima (ja se tek pripremam) i gdje kupiti ulje i koje i kako ga koristiti? Planiram pelene čuvati u kanti s vodom...


ja sam kupila ulje od Pranaroma, preko neta, ali sam čitala da ga ima u dm-u.
ovo sam kupila za dezinfekciju zraka, a čini mi se da bi ovo iz dm-a bilo skroz dobro za pelene.
mislim ih držati u kanti na suhom, i povremeno pošpricati sa čajevcem

----------


## mašnica

Možda bolje onda dok još dojim (tj. kad se beba rodi) dok ne krene dohrana držati pelene na suho?

početnica sam pa ne znam...

----------


## acqua

meni se osobno čini puno lakše držati ih na suhom. skineš, ubaciš u kantu i doviđenja. kad se skupi određeni broj pališ mašinu. tako je kod nas  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

a kako se to platnene pelene mogu prati soda bikarbonom, onda ne stavljam prašak?

----------


## Nimrod

> imam sve tri vrste  
> - pusa prirodi je nešto tanja, ali od materijala koji bolje upija, kada se ne suši u sušilici zna biti kruta kad se osuši (ali to rješava trljanje među rukama i opet je mekano    )
> - nježne puse ostaju mekše, dugo se suše, fino upijaju, lijeepe šarene  , jedina zamjerka: čičak s vremenom slabije drži
> - bambus pusa ostaje lijepo mekana, suuper upija, super se zatvara drukerima... jedino treba računati da veličina 1 ne traje baš dugo (sa 6 mjeseci i 8 kg njoj je sad već zbilja na knap - više plitka, širina nije problem - ali zato jaaako lijepo stoji na sasvim maalenoj bebici)
> 
> planiram na štandu za tjedan dojenja kupiti bambus puse vel.2 
> 
> eto, ne znam koliko sam pomogla


Potpisujem sve rečeno. ;D
I dodajem nekoliko stvari:
bambus pusa se najduže suši
nježna pusa je jedina rodina pelena koja ima sintetičkog u sebi (što moj maleni s dermatitisom ne podnosi)
bambus pusa i rodina pusa imaju onaj jezičak koji se lijepo može podfrknuti za extra zaštitu kod dečka - to mi u početku nije bilo važno, ali sad mi je zgodno.h

----------


## tina55

mi imamo rodinu pusu i jako smo zadovoljni, osim što nam nakon nekih pola godine čičak malo slabije drži, ali još drži, učvrstimo zaštitnim gačicama na drukere

----------


## acqua

> a kako se to platnene pelene mogu prati soda bikarbonom, onda ne stavljam prašak?


zar se soda bikarbona ne koristi kao omekšivač a ne kao prašak?

----------


## tina55

> zar se soda bikarbona ne koristi kao omekšivač a ne kao prašak?


evo istražila sam malo nakon što sam ovdje pitala i koliko sam skužila soda se dodaje prašku da omekša vodu pri pranju

----------


## llella

a jel netko možda pere pelene s deterdžentom u gelu?
inače perem veš sa takvim gelom, pa ne znam jel to dobro za pelene, jer se on stavi direktno u mašinu s vešom, a ne u pretinac gore?

----------


## mina30

sto se tice gela, mislim da je kao i za druge, vazno prilagoditi kolicinu
sto se tice usmrdjivanja, ja sam probala i suho i mokro i cajevac i najgore su smrdile sa dodatkom cajevca, toliko mi se povracalo da sam ih jedva stavljala u masinu, najbolje mi je bilo mokro drzati u octu. Ipak kad pelene toliko smrde* treba ih ciste, oprane jos jednom oprati samo sa octom, umjesto detergenta*, jer to moze biti i od nakupljenog detergenta u pelenama. To takodjer treba napraviti savako toliko jer spjecava da se pelene stvrdnu od skupljenog kamenca. Meni radi a koristim platnene vec za drugo dijete.

----------


## kajsa

*mina30,* koliko često pereš u octu radi kamenca (jednom mjesečno ili jednom u 3 mj)
i koliko octa uliješ u vešmašinu?

----------


## acqua

> evo istražila sam malo nakon što sam ovdje pitala i koliko sam skužila soda se dodaje prašku da omekša vodu pri pranju


meni je čak pedijatrica bila rekla da pri pranju dječje robice u zadnje ispiranje stavim sode bikarbone

----------


## mina30

Sa octom jednom mjesecno, ali voda u zagrebu je jako tvrda iliti ima jako puno kamenca, mozda ako ih peres u kisnici ne trebas tako cesto  :Wink:

----------


## BOZZ

Bok ženske koje koristite pp tipa rodina pusa.Planiram ozbiljno kad se moj miš rodi, koristiti pp pa imam jedno pitanje.Stekla sam dojam(još ih nisam vidjela u živo) da su platnene dosta deblje na guzi od ovih jednokratnih pa me zanima,pošto se spremam na kupnju benkica i codoća i odjelca,dali da kupim broj veče ili ipak to nema veze.

----------


## Kajo

Ja isto planiram koristiti pp, i koliko sam uspjela pohvatati po internetu trebalo bi uzeti bodiće i odjelca broj veći jer je guza veća, sad sve opet ovisi koji je će to broj biti o tome kolika će beba biti kad se rodi. 
Ja nikako da se odlučim koji broj uzimati, jer je moja prva curica bila jaaako malena i njoj je br 56 bio do 4-5 mjeseci.

----------


## renci

Ne brini o tome, nisu ni svi bodiji bez obzira na broj jednaki pa uzmi od svega po malo, a nadodavaćeš kad se beba rodi. Ovo kupovanje unaprijed, bez obzira na pelene, baš za tako male bebe, ispadne da većinom kupimo krivo. Tako sam ja mislila da će mi 56 biti definitivno mali jer su mi klinci preko 3,5 kg, a prematala sam tetrama pa mi je 56 ipak bio dobar.

----------


## superx

Cure ja nisam platnenopelenaš tj. moja malena,ali ima potrebu podijeliti s vama jednu inf. otkrila sam da ima jeftinih pletnenih pelena u Tekstilprometu po cijeni od 33 kn +pdv sa drukerima i ulaožaka po 11 kn+pdv,ne znam jel smijem to reći ali meni bi bilo drago da mi netko otkrije tu inf pošto znam da su pp velika investicija.... mislim da je to ona one size prilagodljiva pelena i jako su lijepi uzorci pa evo ......

----------


## djuli

mene zanima da li se isplati kupovati newborn pelenice
naime ja imam desetak manjih (hm) i dosta sam ih dugo koristila s oboje djece ali sad bi kupila pokoju novu pa se dvoumim oko newborn ili OS

----------


## mašnica

NIsam imala iskustva s newborn, super su mi bile onesize jer su se mogle podesiti pa ispada manja pelenica

----------


## mrla

imam pitanjce... da li vašim bebama one size pelene stvarno odgovaraju od rođenja pa do 2. godine (ili do kad se već odviknete od pelena)? 
mi trenutno kombiniramo rodine pelene (i pusu, i nježnu, i bambus) sa kamarisovim. te kamarisove imam još od starije kćeri. sad sa skoro 5 mjeseci i 7kg, su nam rodine pelenice dosta naknap. znam da kakti sve ovisi o građi bebi, no zanima me dali je netko stvarno koristio istu one size pelenu od početka do kraja?
i, zna li netko gdje se mogu nabaviti kamarisove pelene, ili neke slične? one jesu malo veće ali nama odgovaraju kad je smanjim...

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ja od njenog 2.og mjeseca koristim OS, uskoro ćemo 2 godine i još su nam dobre. Znam mame koje iste te pelenice koriste od rođenja  :Smile: 
Isto tako sam imala priliku vidjeti neke koje su isto OS, ali bi mojoj bebici koja je sitna bile male...

----------


## mašnica

Pitanje: kad beba naraste i počne hodati zar mu nisu pp između nogu preširoke? Moj bebač će uskoro 6mj. buckast je i nogice su mu u pp dosta raširene.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

:Grin: Moja curka se počela dizati na nogice sa 7 mjeseci...hodala je sa 9, a trčala sa 11 mjeseci...sad juri okolo i kad ju gledam, uopće joj nimalo ne smetaju pelenice, a nisu baš nešto uski model oko nogica i ona je sitne građe, tako da nema straha oko toga...
A što misliš kako smo mi prohodali...nas su mame ipak prematale u tetre  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrla

> Ja od njenog 2.og mjeseca koristim OS, uskoro ćemo 2 godine i još su nam dobre. Znam mame koje iste te pelenice koriste od rođenja 
> Isto tako sam imala priliku vidjeti neke koje su isto OS, ali bi mojoj bebici koja je sitna bile male...


 Nisam odmah skužila kaj je to OS... Misliš na one size pelene, ne? Čije pelene koristiš?

----------


## mrla

> Pitanje: kad beba naraste i počne hodati zar mu nisu pp između nogu preširoke? Moj bebač će uskoro 6mj. buckast je i nogice su mu u pp dosta raširene.


 Ne čini mi se da je moja nešto posebno široko hodala, i da su joj smetale pelene...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pitanje: kad beba naraste i počne hodati zar mu nisu pp između nogu preširoke? Moj bebač će uskoro 6mj. buckast je i nogice su mu u pp dosta raširene.


moja kćer je bila jako buckasta i nosila je platnene (i to s vunenim coverima koji su puno deblji od PUL cover), ali je svejedno puzala već s 5 mjeseci, a hodala s 10 mjeseci.
ako je dijete spremno na neki pokret, u tome mu sigurno neće smetati platnena pelene  :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Nisam odmah skužila kaj je to OS... Misliš na one size pelene, ne? Čije pelene koristiš?


one size pelenice....btw...imaš pp u inboxu već dva dana  :Grin:

----------


## Iva M.

Nadam se da pišem na dobroj temi  :Smile: 
Dobila sam jutros newsletter od Fuzzi Bunza,
pelene su na akciji po 10.95 USD (sa uloškom) 
s tim da ako kupite za više od 25 USD na poklon 
dobijete legginsice ili wetbag.
Mislim da akcija traje do 30.11., izbrisala sam mail.
http://www.fuzzibunzstore.com/index...._detail&p=6291

http://www.fuzzibunzstore.com/index....duct_list&c=28

----------


## redprincess

Cure pratim vas već neko vrijeme, definitivno sam odlučila za svoje dijete koje uskoro dolazi na svijet koristiti platnene pelene i dosad sam uspijevala naći sve što me zanimalo u vašim postovima - hvala vam na tome jer drugih izvora informacija nemam u blizini!
Imam pitanje - pronašla sam u Getrou zaštitne gaćice - covere za pelene po cijeni ispod 4 kn po komadu, u 3 veličine, ima ih rozih, plavih i zelenih - sve su na točkice. Odmah sam uzela 4 komada (pa da ih imam kao za neku rezervu, nek se nađe) i poslije sam na kasi shvatila da im je cijena još i manja - negdje oko 1,60 po komadu koliko se sjećam. I sad me zanima dali ih je neka od vas koristila i kakve su u odnosu na druge - budući da nemam iskustva s tim. Deklaracija: Baby Star, sastav 100% poliester i 100% pvc (2 sloja su), uvoz iz Švicarske, zemlja porijekla naravno Kina. Smijem li to uopće koristiti ili ih nebi preporučili budući da nisu od PUL materijala koji se obično koristi za covere, pretpostavljam da u pvc-u koža ne diše?

----------


## martinaP

*redprincess*, moja sestra je takve kupila (ili dobila) i bacila. To su one starinske "plastične gaće" kakve su bile kad smo mi bile bebe. Plastično, koža ne diše.

Meni su Mothereasovi coveri zakon, vrijedni svake kune, sad koristimo Andrijine covere koji su puno korišteni, stari su 4 godine, i (osim što su mrvicu potamnili stajanjem)  kao novi su. Silno mi je žao što je curki tak brzo rasla da smo male covere koristili svega mjesec i pol dana.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Joj, ne to ni u ludilu, to je čisti pvc- dođe ti na isto kao da bebi na guzu staviš običnu plastičnu vrećicu. I martinaP - one starinske nisu bile takve...bile su gumirane, nisu bile PVC..

----------


## redprincess

Hvala cure na odgovorima, nabavila sam u međuvremenu i covere od Kamarisa, malo korištene, pa ću krenuti s njima, a ove neću koristiti! Mislim da sam sad potpuno opremljena, budući da imam 13 pelena od nature, 2 neke "no name", i od jučer još 26 od Kamarisa raznih vrsta: 4 splitted s džepom, 17 os fitted (ima ih i na drukere i na čičak), i 5 komada od neke vrste frotira - mislim da bi ovo mogle biti bambus - te su u 2 veličine. Uz to tu je i 25 uložaka i ukupno 8 covera u raznim veličinama. Još mi samo fali bebica za previjanje, a i ona će nam stići za nekih mjesec i pol..

----------


## lady.x

Ja sam skoro za nasu bebicu koja stize za oko meseci po dana nabavila pp, pa sam imala nekoliko pitanja:
1. Pise mi na uputstvu da se peru na 40-60C, da li je to po vama dovoljna temperatura (narocito za ukakene)?
2. Kako sprecavate fleke? 

I posto su moje pelene OS, nikako nisam sigurna kako se podesavaju na najmanju velicinu. Ne znam da li cu dobro objasniti, ali razumece me mame koje imaju OS pelene kao Rodina pusa sa drikerima po visini.( http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=287 )  Kad zakacim na najnize drikere, ne znam sta da radim sa onim delom pelene gore koji je visek. Da li se on savija - ako da da li ka spolja ili unutra ili ostaje onako ka gore preko bebinog stomaka? Izvinjavam se ako je glupo pitanje, nadam se da ste razumeli na sta mislim.

----------


## vještičica

pelene se peru na 60°C sa jako malo praška i dodatnim ispiranjem
to je sasvim dovoljno da se pobiju sve baje iz kakice, biliv mi  :Smile: 
ne sprečavam fleke, obično izblijede sa vremenom i pranjem, a kad ima jakog sunca, sunce ih izbijeli

OS pelene se smanjuju tako što pokopčaš na odgovarajuče drikere i onaj "višak" koji ostaje straga saviješ na dolje sa unutrašnje strane pelene, pa koristiš pelenu uobičajeno; da ostane na gore, ne bi pelenu mogla zakopčati
OS koje imaju dva reda drikera na gornjem dijelu pelene (ME, CB, BB...) smanjuju se tako što prevrneš gornji dio pelene do odgovarajuće dubine i skopčaš na taj drugi red drikera, koji je uvijek moguže skopčati samo sa te prevrnute strane

----------


## Lutonjica

fleke ne možeš spriječiti, s njima se jednostavno moraš pomiriti

temperatura od 60 C je sasvim dovoljna.

----------


## lady.x

> OS pelene se smanjuju tako što pokopčaš na odgovarajuče drikere i onaj "višak" koji ostaje straga *saviješ na dolje sa unutrašnje strane pelene*, pa koristiš pelenu uobičajeno; da ostane na gore, ne bi pelenu mogla zakopčati
> OS koje imaju dva reda drikera na gornjem dijelu pelene (ME, CB, BB...) smanjuju se tako što *prevrneš gornji dio pelene do odgovarajuće dubine i skopčaš na taj drugi red drikera,* koji je uvijek moguže skopčati samo sa te prevrnute strane


Ja imam AIO OS pelene, pa mi je spolja onaj PUL, e sad ako taj visak presavijem ka unutra, PUL bi bio do bebe, a to mi se nekako ne dopada... 
Ovaj drugi bold - ovako mogu da prevrnem, ali taj visak prevrnem ka spolja i skopcam.

Hvala vam na odgovorima! 
Ja sam mislila koristiti ove pelene od pocetka, ali u tom slucaju mislim da ce biti bas isflekane zbog tecne kake na pocetku...

----------


## martinaP

Flekice ti odu s prvim sunčanjem, ne brini.

----------


## tua

koje aio os imas? evo ovdje ti je pokazano kako je smanjena po veličinama. ne može pul biti do bebe. 

meni su za novorođenče puno bolje tetre+ cover. os su mi nekako preglomazne, a ove možeš i skuhat i češće mijenjaš i ne bojiš se da ih nešto žulja...

ugl, proguglaj malo, imaš i na youtubu puno filmića kako namjestiti pelenu

----------


## lady.x

Imam Papoose AIO OS pelene. Evo ima ih na ovom sajtu:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=250689834756+

----------


## vještičica

ja vjerovatno nisam objasnila da ti bude dovoljno razumljivo
znači, smanjiš pelenu tako što zatvoriš odgovarajuće drikere, tako nastane jedan mali "džep" čiji otvor ostaje vani (znači ne prevrćeš PUL unutra) a višak pelene, jedna "faltna" sa unutrašnje strane savije se na dole
evo sam ti izguglala tetu koja objašnjava problematiku 
evo još jedna, sa drugom sortom pelena

što se tiče ovih drugih, što se prevrću, evo na ME stranici nacrtano, ono što sam pokušala objasniti riječima 
a evo i video

lično preferiram ove druge, što se presavijaju, manje zezanja kod presvlačenja

----------


## lady.x

E, hvala! Tek sad mi je jasno. Moje su ova prva varijanta.

----------


## a72

pojma nemam o platnenim pelenama, a u prilici sam doci do  OVIH  .
Mozete li  mi ovako na osnovu prikazanog na sajtu reci nesto o ovim pelenama?  Koliko bi mi trebalo, nemam susilicu, koliko dodatnih ulozaka , trebaju li zastitne gacice itd...nista ne znam o platnenim pa ce mi svaki odgovor dobro doci, a sad se bacam na citanje...

----------


## Lutonjica

kao prvo, nikako si nemoj kupiti samo AIO pelene: one su najlošija varijanta platnenih pelena jer mokraća i stolica najlakše iz njih iscure, i vrlo brzo promoče.
dakle AIO kupiš eventualno par komada, za neke posebne prilike, kad želiš da guza bude ne bude prevelika ili ako će dijete na par sati čuvati netko tko se baš ne razumije u platnene pa da ima što manje petljanja kod previjanja.

druga stvar, ako sam dobro shvatila, ove pelene imaju iznutra flis - a flis je potpuno umjetni materijal. dakle, dijete i dalje nije u prirodnim, nego u plastičnim materijalima, a glavna razlika od jednokratnih je onda u tome što se ove mogu prati.

te pelene nikako ne bi bile moj izbor.

----------


## martinaP

Meni su AIO sve redom curile. Ok  su za šmniku, ili npr. za otići pedijatru, ali nikako mi nisu bile dobre. I ne volim flis  :Smile:

----------


## tajuska

ovo su u biti pocketice.
imam nesto slicno. isto nadobudno nabavila 10 takvih. i okej dok je beba jos mala, do nekih 5 mjeseci u nasem slucaju, ali kasnije nema sanse da prodes samo s jednim uloskom, a ni s dva ne drze ne znam kako. imala sam i FB pocketice, ali ni one mi nisu bile nesto. a i flis je tak...

na pocetku u trudnoci su mi se AIO i pocketice cinile kao najbolja varijanta. nakon prakticnog iskustva s pelenama, najsigurnija i najbolja varijanta su mi fitted s coverom (a ak neces da je guza velika, mozes uzeti pelene u velicinama, samo sto naravno to na kraju izade skuplje), za krace periode prefolds, a za sminku i malu guzu, ali i solidnu izdrzljivost Itti bitti d'lish SIO. samo one isto imaju nekakav tanki flisani materijal do guze, ali puno ugodniji od ovog u pocketicama pa mi se cini okej..

meni se cini najbolje za pocetak nabaviti samo dio potrebnog i par vrsta (i onda cesce prati i "krpati" s tetrama") pa onda vidjeti kaj ce ti najbolje odgovarati i kupovati dalje. moja shoping lista sada bi definitivno izgledala dobrim dijelom drugacije nego dok sam bila trudna.

----------


## tua

> pojma nemam o platnenim pelenama, a u prilici sam doci do  OVIH  .
> Mozete li  mi ovako na osnovu prikazanog na sajtu reci nesto o ovim pelenama?  Koliko bi mi trebalo, nemam susilicu, koliko dodatnih ulozaka , trebaju li zastitne gacice itd...nista ne znam o platnenim pa ce mi svaki odgovor dobro doci, a sad se bacam na citanje...


kao što su cure rekle, all in one nisu baš nešto kad ih kreneš upotrebljavati.
a zašto baš te? jel se planirate skroz maknut iz jednokratnih, razlog?
ajde piši, da mi možemo preporučivat  :Smile:

----------


## tua

a vidim na temi o platnenim ulošcima da si šivala. pa da probaš i ovo? onda samo covere moraš kupit.

----------


## a72

Prvo, hvala vam sto ste odvojile vrijeme ,pogledale i odgovorile mi   :Smile:  
Kao sto rekoh , ne znam o platnenima, i ovdje (CG) nemam bas priliku ni da ih vidim, a ni kupim. Naletila sam  slucajno na taj gore site ,isporucuju u cg pa me privuklo to sto mogu lako do njih doci. 
Za sada smo na jednokratnim, ali mi je zao sto nisam ranije ozbiljnije citala o platnenim i od pocetka se obezbijedila. Tako mi sve to djeluje komplikovano...
*tua*, da , znam da sijem, i sila sam sebi platnene, ali pelene mi se cine prevelik zalogaj, pogotovo sto mi je izbor dostupnih materijele jako los...

----------


## tajuska

a da razmislis o tetama koje sivaju? mozda bi ti one poslale u cg. ako hoces posaljem ti pp s kontaktima pa mozes pitati. a rade i ovakve pocketice....

----------


## a72

tajuska, moze pp, hvala.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

a72 inbox ti je pun...isprazni ga..

----------


## lady.x

*a72*, ja sam nabavila te pelene, ali iskustva ti ne mogu preneti licno jer tek ocekujemo bebu za oko mesec dana. Inace sam ih uzela jer su sve mame koje ih koriste, a znam ih vise, *prezadovoljne* ovim pelenama, kazu da uopste ne cure, sto je cest slucaj sa drugim AIO (naravno ako ih dobro podesis na prave drikere). Prala sam ih, jako se brzo suse, jedino ulosci nesto duze, ali mozes uvek uzeti vise ulozaka da imas, a u nedostatku mozes staviti tetre.

----------


## lady.x

> ovo su u biti pocketice.
> imam nesto slicno. isto nadobudno nabavila 10 takvih. i okej dok je beba jos mala, do nekih 5 mjeseci u nasem slucaju, ali kasnije nema sanse da prodes samo s jednim uloskom, a ni s dva ne drze ne znam kako. imala sam i FB pocketice, ali ni one mi nisu bile nesto. a i flis je tak...
> .


Kakvi su ulosci u tim pocketicama? Ovi su od debelog mikrofibera iz tri sloja i kad sam ih prala bas vidim da mogu mnooogo da upiju. E, sad, ja nemam jos licnog iskustva kao sto sam rekla ali znam zenice koje imaju vece bebe, do oko 1 god. i koriste ih i zadovoljne su (mislim na ove koje smo uzeli a72 i ja). Nocu uglavnom stavljaju dva uloska.

----------


## vještičica

ko voli/može/smije umjetne materijale, ove pelene nisu loša varijanta
umjetni materijali su suhi na dodir kad su mokri, oni koji se koriste za uloške jako mnogo upijaju, a svi skupa su mnogo, mnogo jeftiniji nego prirodni 
naravno, sve to je OK dok PUL drži
kad "krepa" od mnogobrojnih pranja, onda ih možeš baciti

----------


## lady.x

> naravno, sve to je OK dok PUL drži
> kad "krepa" od mnogobrojnih pranja, onda ih možeš baciti


Jel ima iskustava, koliko pranja PUL podnosi? Koliko dugo ste mogli koristiti AIO (ne mislim na moc upijanja, vec bas na ovaj problem habanja nakon vise pranja)? Ove moje drugarice koriste pomenute AIO tek oko 4 meseca koliko su na nasem trzistu, pa povodom toga zaista ne znam kako ce se pokazati.

----------


## vještičica

zavisi od vrste PUL-a i njegove debljine, kao i od čestoće pranja i upotrebe
tanji PUL, naravno, manje podnosi, a deblji - više
svi proizvođači će reći da baš njihov traje vječno
ja nisam koristila AIO pelene, ali jesam PUL zaštitne gaćice
one od tanjeg (1mil) PUL-a počele su puštati nakon otprilike četiri mjeseca svakodnevne (bespoštedne) upotrebe
pranje većinom na ruke, povremeno na 60°C sa pelenama

----------


## martinaP

Meni se pocketice i sl. ne sviđaju iz još jednog razloga: flis je umjetni materijal, i meni je to na korak do jedokratnih pelena. Osobno mi je glavni razlog za pp bilo to što sam htjela da mi djeca budu u prirodnim materijalima. 

Moji coveri (ME - valjda je to PUL) su u savršenom stanju, čak i oni 4 god. stari. Perem ih s pelenama na 60, ali ih nikad ne sušim u sušilici.

----------


## vještičica

ME kaver je od 2mil heavy duty PUL-a
meni lično se nikad nije dopao, previše je tvrd, slabo se rasteže i imala sam dojam da je djetetu neudoban, a i šuška kao plastična vrećica 
kupila, probala i poklonila 
mi smo koristili samo kavere sa 1mil breathable PUL-om na pletenoj (žersej) podlozi - takve je onomad imao Kamaris, a kasnije smo prešli na Thirsties
ne može i jare i pare - deblji PUL dugo traje i podnosi svašta, tanji je neprimjetniji, bolje diše, ali se brže i uništi

----------


## tua

zato je vuna neunuštiva  :Wink: 
što se tiče uložaka od mikrofibre, starijem sam kupila pocketice za vrtić i oni su mu doslovce izvukli svu vlagu iz kože, baš je ružno izgledalo, a bome mi je trebalo da skužim u čemu je problem. na onaj flis sloj do guze nije reagirao, a punili smo ih s tetrama.
meni je i dalje na novorođenčetu i prvih par mjeseci najdraža tetra.

----------


## tajuska

> Kakvi su ulosci u tim pocketicama? Ovi su od debelog mikrofibera iz tri sloja i kad sam ih prala bas vidim da mogu mnooogo da upiju. E, sad, ja nemam jos licnog iskustva kao sto sam rekla ali znam zenice koje imaju vece bebe, do oko 1 god. i koriste ih i zadovoljne su (mislim na ove koje smo uzeli a72 i ja). Nocu uglavnom stavljaju dva uloska.


isto mikrofibra.
ali kao sto su cure vec objasnile, moze biti do PUL-a ili cisto kolicine koju moja mala ispiski  :Smile: 
velim, svakome pase nekaj drugo, u biti dok ne krense s praksom ne mozes znati.
a od AIO do njenih nekih 5 mjeseci smo koristili Mutt Aio i bila sam prezadovoljna s njima. a onda su poceli pustati, ali bila je pri kraju s tom velicinom pa mislim da zato. imamo jedan mutt OS AIO, ali njega sam podebljala s dodatnim uloskom pa je i dalje u uporabi. recimo meni su te super pelenice jer su ful uske medu nogama.
a ME cover je nezgrapniji, ali za spavanja je prva liga. no najdrazi mi je jedan cover od tete sivalice. btw, posaljem sad pp  :Smile:

----------


## renci

Htjela bih se osvrnuti na ovo što je napisala Vještičica, ja osobno ne mislim da je potrebno prati zaštitne svakodnevno, niti ih perem.
Vještičica je napisala_:_
_one od tanjeg (1mil) PUL-a počele su puštati nakon otprilike četiri mjeseca svakodnevne (bespoštedne) upotrebe_
_pranje većinom na ruke, povremeno na 60°C sa pelenama_ 
Dakle, ako se upotrebljavaju kako je preporučeno od strane proizvođača i mama koje svoju djecu premataju pp- pranje po potrebi, većinom jednom tjedno- onda će trajati i nekoliko godina, naime, ako se peru svakodnevno, tridest puta mjesečno, pa to puta četiri mjeseca ispada da im je trajnost *120 pranja*, odnosno 120 tjedana ili 2.5 godine- taman!

----------


## vještičica

nisam ih prala svakodnevno, nisam ni mogla jer sam uvijek imala samo po dvoje zaštitne
počnu puštati jer se pri upotrebi rastežu 
prvo popusti gumica oko nogu, a onda počne da se odvaja i puca poliuretanski sloj koji je nanesen na pleteninu, jer se PU sloj teže rasteže od nje, obično prvo na "ušima" u blizini čička, pa onda nastavi dalje
ovo je moje iskustvo sa ultratankim PUL-om

kao što rekoh, one koje su pravljene od debljeg PUL-a mnogo duže traju, posebno ako je PU sloj nanesen na tkanu osnovu, koja se ne rasteže - imamo jedan takav kaver, star preko pet godina, ne propušta još uvijek (ali se skvasi rub koji je pamučni, pa ga ne ljubim zbog toga)

bez obzira što brže stradaju, uvijek sam za tanje gaćone (ili vunene  :Wink:  sad imamo većinom te)

----------


## nevena

evo i nas u svijetu platnenih tj. tek smo poceli prije nekoliko dana kad je otpao pupak. pa me zanima, oprala sam ih na 60 sa malo praska i stavila octa ali flekice zute od kakice su sve ostale. nista se nije opralo. kako to rjesavate.  hoce li one otici nakon par pranja ili se moram pomiriti da ce nam biti flekave. jer kupila sam rabljene ali bile su ciste ko suza. a moje vec nakon par dana sve flekave

----------


## Lutonjica

u principu se moraš pomiriti s flekicama.
odu one u par pranja, ali onda dođu nove  :Smile: 
najbolja stvar za izbjeljivanje flekica je sunce, pa će po ljeti vjerojatno biti čiste kao suza.

----------


## martinaP

> evo i nas u svijetu platnenih tj. tek smo poceli prije nekoliko dana kad je otpao pupak. pa me zanima, oprala sam ih na 60 sa malo praska i stavila octa ali flekice zute od kakice su sve ostale. nista se nije opralo. kako to rjesavate.  hoce li one otici nakon par pranja ili se moram pomiriti da ce nam biti flekave. jer kupila sam rabljene ali bile su ciste ko suza. a moje vec nakon par dana sve flekave



Sa prvim suncem bit će opet ko suza. Te fleke ne znače da je pelena loše oprana  :Smile: .

----------


## nevena

hvala cure puno. znaci moramo cekati sunce. ma i jedva ga cekam, ovak ih moram na radijatoru susit a onda mi ispadnu nekako tvrde

a koliko cesto im mijenjate platnene, zapravo dali djetetu smeta to sto je u stvari u mokrom stalno? jer ne mijenjam ih nakon jedne pise....

----------


## -tajana-

Ja mijenjam svakih 2-3 sata, jedino kad čujem da se ukakao, odmah.

----------


## nevena

Pa tako i ja, ako je ukakan odmah a inace prije svakog dojenja. samo nekad mi spava po 3,5 sata u komadu pa je nakon toga pelena prilicno morka. pa sam se pitala jel im smeta to sto su u stvari cesto mokri.

----------


## renci

O ovome razmišljam već neko vrijeme, no nikako da stignem napisati. Pošto ipak mame kada odluče koristiti pp pročitaju i ono što mi ovdje pišemo htjela bih nešto napomenuti vezano za čuvanje pelena.
Naime, jedan tata kemičar koji je bio na radionici upitao me kako to da neke mame pelene čuvaju u vodi i octu do pranja a opće poznato je da je ocat agresivan prema gumi?! Pošto ja osobno nisam srela mamu koja to radi, a eto saznajem da takvih ima, željela bih s vama podijeliti što me naučio taj tata kemičar- dakle, ocat može (većinom u mekoj vodi) djelovati tako na gumicu u pelenama da je skroz omlohavi, da ona uopće više ne drži i nema čvrstoću, skroz se izravna. Imajte to na umu kada odlučujete kako ćete čuvati pelene do pranja. Samo špricanje pelene nije tako agresivno, ali čuvanje po dva tri dana u otopini vode i octa nažalost može vam uništiti pelene. Upotreba octa u pranju nije upitna.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> meni se cini najbolje za pocetak nabaviti samo dio potrebnog i par vrsta (i onda cesce prati i "krpati" s tetrama") pa onda vidjeti kaj ce ti najbolje odgovarati i kupovati dalje. moja shoping lista sada bi definitivno izgledala dobrim dijelom drugacije nego dok sam bila trudna.


hmmm,vidim da mi pada u vodu kupovanje unaprijed paketa od 20kom pa da tako ustedim (jer tako svaka pelena dodje cca 65kn)...
koliko sam citala,stvarno svatko ima razlicita iskustva te tek nakon isprobavanja raznih vrsta skuzite koje najbolje pasu bebi...

zakljucila sam da mi je onda u startu najbolje kupit brdo tetra i covere pa onda nakon mjesec-dva se prebacit na platnene i to mozda prvo par od svakih da vidim sto ce mi odgovarat...samo je to onda najskuplji nacin...

ne kuzim samo poantu kupovanja svih tih prekasnih uzoraka i boja ako preko pelena idu coveri i one se uopce nevide (osim kad su na susilu  :Smile: )?
onda bi trebalo imat kolekciju covera,a vidim vecina vas ima samo 4-5... (neke i manje)...
nastranu AIO,samo eto vecina vas njima bas i nije odusevljena...

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Pa tako i ja, ako je ukakan odmah a inace prije svakog dojenja. samo nekad mi spava po 3,5 sata u komadu pa je nakon toga pelena prilicno morka. pa sam se pitala jel im smeta to sto su u stvari cesto mokri.


iz ovog je razloga moja prijateljica odustala od platnenih!imala je najbolju namjeru ih koristiti,posudila par od prije no kad je vidjela da paranoicno svako 30min gleda jeli beba mokra da je odustala....i mene to zanima,jer bas buditi bebu da je promjenis mi se ne cini OK...a bome ni da stoji mokra....
hajde vi iskusne,jeli bas odmah mijenjate bebe,cak i kad spavaju?

----------


## tajuska

ja ne mijenjam odmah, jer uglavnom niti ne skuzim kad je piskila, a da gledam svako malo, nebi valjda nis drugo radila. ni pod razno je ne bih budila da bih joj promijenila pelenu, san je predragocjen  :Wink: 
 mijenjam odmah kad se pokaka. al to radim i u situacijama kad smo na jednokratnima (u gostima npr.). nisam primjetila da joj smeta sto ponekad bude dosta mokra, niti da zbog toga ima nekih problema.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> iz ovog je razloga moja prijateljica odustala od platnenih!imala je najbolju namjeru ih koristiti,posudila par od prije no kad je vidjela da paranoicno svako 30min gleda jeli beba mokra da je odustala....i mene to zanima,jer bas buditi bebu da je promjenis mi se ne cini OK...a bome ni da stoji mokra....
> hajde vi iskusne,jeli bas odmah mijenjate bebe,cak i kad spavaju?


otprilike sam četiri godine mijenjala platnene pelene, dva djetea ukupno, i pelene sam uvijek mijenjala svaka tri (u prvim tjednima) ili četiri (kad smo prošli prve tjedne i pupak) sata, a noću ih nisam presvlačila nikada (osim ako bi se pokakale). Ta noćna pelena je bila ista po i po 12h. Moje su bile uglavnom u vuni, druga isključivo, ne sjećam se nikakvih problema, a pogotov ne paničnog provjeravanja je li beba mokra ili nije.

----------


## Mimah

Moja je 23 mjeseca bila u platnenima. Mijenjala sam joj svaka 2- 3  sata, čini mi se, kad je kakala, odmah. Ništa njoj nije smetalo što je znala biti u dobrano mokroj peleni. Ničime nije pokazivala nelagodu, ni ona, ni njena koža.

----------


## tua

> hmmm,vidim da mi pada u vodu kupovanje unaprijed paketa od 20kom pa da tako ustedim (jer tako svaka pelena dodje cca 65kn)...
> koliko sam citala,stvarno svatko ima razlicita iskustva te tek nakon isprobavanja raznih vrsta skuzite koje najbolje pasu bebi...
> 
> zakljucila sam da mi je onda u startu najbolje kupit brdo tetra i covere pa onda nakon mjesec-dva se prebacit na platnene i to mozda prvo par od svakih da vidim sto ce mi odgovarat...samo je to onda najskuplji nacin...
> 
> ne kuzim samo poantu kupovanja svih tih prekasnih uzoraka i boja ako preko pelena idu coveri i one se uopce nevide (osim kad su na susilu )?
> onda bi trebalo imat kolekciju covera,a vidim vecina vas ima samo 4-5... (neke i manje)...
> nastranu AIO,samo eto vecina vas njima bas i nije odusevljena...


sto se tice uzoraka i boja, vidis ih ti kad presvlacis  :Smile:  a imas i cisto bijelih, meni je recimo konoplja jedna od drazih pelena. A mozes se raspametiti za vunenim coverima, pa imas na drukere, cicak, longies, shorties... :Zaljubljen: 
Po meni je jeftinije poceti s tetrama (plus sta meni os pelene na novorodencetu izgledaju stvarno ogromno) i par covera, pa vidis jel si uopce za to. ja imam od sina nesto pelena, pa sam si s curkom priustila svaki mjesec par komada (kao, ne trosim na jednokratne, pa nek se nade) i od drage tete sivalice ni jedna nije skuplja od 60 kn. u rodinom shopu sam se opskrbila kad su imali popust. a mozes i na burzi naci i novih i rabljenih. na kraju, novac je (bar meni) zadnja stavka kad su pp u pitanju. 
Sto se tice toga da su mokri... moja je cijelu noc u istoj peleni, naravno da je do jutra mokra, uopce se ne zamaram time. Nije da se to ohladi, pa da joj je zima ili nesto tako. Ne kuzim ovo provjeravanje svakih pola sata- pa i u jednokratnima su mokri i isto ih treba mijenjati. samo te moze ponijeti osjecaj suhoce, pa ti je dijete zapisano duze.
Ma svasta bi jos napisala, ako si za, nece te pokolebati nista, ako nisi, naci ces problem.

----------


## casa

Treće dijete u platnenim. Mijenjam svako 3 4 sata po noći ne. I sve 5. Nego, zanima me mažete li vi svoje bebe kremom? Kojom? Ili nečim drugim? Ja ovog trećem ne mažem ničim i stvar super funkcionira,a kad se guza malo zacrveni namažem kantariolom i meni je to najbolje rješenje. Bojim se malo sad kad počne nadohrana pa se promijeni i kakica. Ima li netko iskustva, dakle bez kreme u platnenim i kad se svašta papa?

----------


## tajuska

mazem samo ako se gadno nakon neke kakice zacrveni (tu i tamo se zalomi). s tim da nakon svake kakice brisem vodom, ne samo marmicama. a mazem s nekom kremom koja je kao okej za platnene (northern essence  nabavila skupa s nekim pelenama koje sam izvana narucivla) ili s bepanthenom.

----------


## vještičica

guzu pri presvlačenju uvijek  perem vodom i sapunom, mažem kad mi se učini da bi trebalo (crvenilo) što je rijetko, ne zavirujem kad je mokar, presvlačim prije ili poslije jela, kako kad stignem, a namirišem kad kaki, pa to presvlačim odmah; noću sam šmizlu presvukla možda deset puta sve skupa, i to kad bi procurilo (nije kakila noću, ali je znala biti upišana dozavrat); malog do sad jednom, jer u gluvo doba, zbog silnog plača nisam znala šta bi više, pa, ko velim, da presvučem, možda pomogne (nije pomoglo)

----------


## zasad skulirana

onda dobro,jer sam u pretrazivanju ove teme nabasala na neciji komentar da kao nemozes s platnenim ostavit dijete mokro kao sa onim jednokratnim i da to nije za lijene,tako nesto....bas sam stekla dojam da se po tom pitanju mora bit jako "atento"(tako bi mi na jugu rekli)...i mislila da vi bas tako skacete odmah i mijenjate! :Smile:  sad ste me umirile...

ma tua,nedam se ja pokolebat,samo se zelim (kao u i svemu) mozda malo previse informirat pa imam 101 pitanje jer ne zelim imat nepoznanice...prvo sam procitala tekst o platnenim na Rodi koji preporucuju kupovanje paketa,pa kad sam onda ovdje procitala toliko razlicitih i oprecnih iskustava o vrstama pelena...uf...isprintala sam thread gdje objasnjavate kratice da vas uopce mogu pohvatat, sejvala vec 10ak linkova sa vrstama motanja,pa prodavaca....
ja jos uvijek ovdje nemam pristup burzi ali ce mi sis tu pomoc!  :Smile:

----------


## bebeto

naravno, zasad skulirana , podupirem te potpuno  :Smile:  !!! Ja sam svojevremeno razmisljala o platnenim ali me najvise odbilo to sto sam na otoku pa nemogu skoknuti kupiti novu kad mi prifali ili preraste i to sto kad pada kisa danima nemam gdje posusiti robu  :Sad:  .

----------


## Mimah

I ja sam na otoku, doduše, nešto sjevernije, nemam sušilicu, nemam centralno u stanu i uglavnom ovisim o buri. Ipak, nije se često događalo da mi ih je prifalilo. Uvijek sam imala paket jednokratnih doma pa baš kad bi zagustilo, stavila bih njih.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

napokon smo poceli s platnenim  :Smile: 
Kupila sam listice, mio liners biorazgradive. Ja sam mislila da oni mogu u wc skoljku, kad na njima pise da ne mogu. Mozda postoji vise vrsta?

----------


## a72

s2000 sretno!  bebaci su nam se rodili otprilike u isto vrijeme, i mi smo poceli sa platnenim prije mjesec dana, i za sada sve super... mio liners sam i ja uzela ali ih ne bacam u skoljku, stari odvodi pa da ne rizikujem. nase pelene su bambus do guze ,a sa njega fleke lakse idu tako da nema problema i kad sam to shvatila sad ih skoro ni ne stavljam.
*mame djecaka u pp* - pitanje za vas:  kad ga ujutru skinem imam osjecaj da mu je pisa i jajca sva nekako stisnuta , i sve mislim mozda to njemu smeta. nama se pocetak pp poklopio sa nicanjem zubica, puno se budi nocu, place, i sad vise ne znam zbog cega je. jednu noc sam ga stavila u jednokratnu da vidim je li do pp i opet se budio i plakao, tako da vjerovatno nije do pelene. 
cak ni ne stavljam puno slojeva, samo 2 uloska od bambusa u pelenu koja nema usiven ulozak, to nikako nije predebelo, ali kad se napuni mozda stisce?  mislim da je za curice udobnije nego za djecake...

----------


## S2000

Mi smo zasada uzeli samo 5 razlicitih pelena samo da probam. U ponedjeljak narucujem jos, iako mi je tesko u ovako kratko vrijeme zakljucit koje nam najbolje odgovaraju. 
Od bambusa nisam narucila jer u Rodinom webshopu nije bila slika (?), pa ne znam ni kako izgledaju, vjerojatno kao i konoplja. 
Zadovoljni smo PP, samo se ja jos moram naviknut na njegovu novu veliku guzu  :Smile:  
Razmisljam da kupim malo vise komada AIO, mozda ce one bit zgodnije kad krene u jaslice. Ako moze preporuka koje su AIO vama the best?

----------


## Lutonjica

Bambusice izgledaju drukčije od svih ostalih rodinih pelena, baš imaju specifičan dizajn.
Međutim, već neko vrijeme ih nemamo, niti mislim da ćemo ih uskoro imati, tako da se ne mogu niti naručiti - zato nema ni slika.

----------


## S2000

Hvala na odgovoru Lutonjica, onda brisemo bambus s wishliste  :Smile: 
Ja ne znam je li tako kod svih deckiju, ali nama je pelena mokra samo s prednje strane, strana na guzi je skoro pa suha. I zato nam se desi da pelena probije na prednjoj strani kraj stomka. Postoji li koji trik?

----------


## Lutonjica

trik je da se staviš uložak
ako imaš recimo rodinu pusu, onda uložak malo izvadiš van da podebljaš onaj tanju dio kod trbuha

s tim da, ako ti ne promoče kroz zaštitne gaće, nema nikakve veze što pelena probije bilo gdje, naše su znale biti skroz mokre, sa svih strana, ali nije propustilo kroz zaštitnu, a to je bitno - da ne dođe do odjeće..

----------


## S2000

Probilo je na body s prednje strane. Jednom dok smo se nosili u slingu u njeznoj pusi. Probat cu vise zategnit zastitne. Ma vjerujem da je to jos stvar prakse, tj.neprakse  :Smile: 
 Jos malo pa cemo uci u stos i znati cemo procjenit kad treba dodatni ulozak i u koju vrstu platnene ce mo ga staviti.

----------


## a72

> *mame djecaka u pp* - pitanje za vas:  kad ga ujutru skinem imam osjecaj da mu je pisa i jajca sva nekako stisnuta , i sve mislim mozda to njemu smeta. nama se pocetak pp poklopio sa nicanjem zubica, puno se budi nocu, place, i sad vise ne znam zbog cega je. jednu noc sam ga stavila u jednokratnu da vidim je li do pp i opet se budio i plakao, tako da vjerovatno nije do pelene. 
> cak ni ne stavljam puno slojeva, nocu samo 2 uloska od bambusa u pelenu koja nema usiven ulozak(danju samo po jedan), to nikako nije predebelo, ali kad se napuni mozda stisce?  mislim da je za curice udobnije nego za djecake...


moram ponoviti pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ja nemam iskustva (jos  :Smile:  ) pa ti ne znam odgovorit. 
Jedino mogu pretpostavit da se jajca ne stisnu jer im je tijesno u peleni. Vjerojatno im je u peleni udobno, ali u trenutku kad skines pelenu se malo ohlade pa stisnu...

----------


## vještičica

@a72
stisnuta jajca = normalna jajca
"razlivena" jajca = vruće im je
'oće reć' ne smeta mu  :Smile:

----------


## a72

vjesticica , znas sta ... :Kiss:

----------


## vještičica

> vjesticica , znas sta ...


 znam  :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

> Razmisljam da kupim malo vise komada AIO, mozda ce one bit zgodnije kad krene u jaslice. Ako moze preporuka koje su AIO vama the best?


ja imam mislim 6 komada bum genius i super su mi
kupila ih tu na forumu rabljene, al kao nove su

----------


## a72

S2000, kasno sam vidjela da si i ti napisala teoriju o "stisnutim jajcekima "   :Wink:   ,ima logike i u tome sto si napisala  .... :Smile:  valjda je sve ok onda...
ja sam uzela samo jednu aio , i nisam  bila nesto zadovoljna, ali u stvari je nisam znala dobro namjestiti  - onaj dio oko nogica treba uvrnuti ka unutra da  vlaga ne bi sa unutrasnjeg pamucnog dijela koji viri doprla do robice. ali onda mu ostaju tragovi od nabora tkanine na kozi, mada se nije bunio...ja sam uzela samo da probam , i da imam npr za kod doktora, ili kad ga neko drugi presvlaci, na kratke staze dakle.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Mi smo platneni od rođenja i obožavam te slatke, šarene, bumbaste pelene.   :Zaljubljen: 
Jedino me zanima imate li i vi problema s odjećom? Naime, moj je mišić prilično bumbast, ima okrugao trbuščić i sav je u kiflicama  :Embarassed:  i iako je na zadnjem pregledu bio velik 57cm (2 mjeseca) i težak 6,5kg, kupujem mu bodiće veličine 68, a nosi i neke 74...  :Shock:  Žao mi je da ga bilo što stišće, a pelene su velike pa i one traže broj više.. Kako vi to rješavate?

----------


## S2000

I mi otkad smo presli na platnene ne stanemo po duzini u neke bodije. No imamo srecom vecih  :Smile: 
gledam pozitivno - kad se odvikne od pelena, mozda cemo opet moci uci u neke bodije koji su nam bili na knap u pelenama  :Smile: 

Sunshine, kod nas je obrnuto, moj maleni s 8 ipo mj ima 7 kila i bas nam nekad dobro dodu platnene za popuniti hlace  :Smile: 
Ne znam ti za nijedan savjet osim da mu kupis robicu koji broj vecu..

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kako vi to rješavate?


od rođenja smo koristili za jedan broj veće hlače i bodije nego što smo oblačili starijem djetetu koje nije nosilo platnene

----------


## vještičica

veći bodići i pantalonice
bodići se prerastu, ali neke pantalonice mogu da se nose kao "normalne" kad se skinu pelene, jer guza postane manja

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

hvala svima  :Love: 
sad imam taktiku da preko većeg bodića stavim majicu s kratkim rukavićima (jer inače ima ''dekolte'') i baš izgleda coolerski, hihi.

Pusa svim platnopelenašićima  :Kiss:

----------


## Balarosa

Jedna mama ovdje je na nekoj drugoj temi spomenula kako joj je doktor rekao da pripazi na predugačke rukaviće jer oni potiču bebu na grabljenje i stiskanje šake pa možda samo zavrnuti rukave na prevelikim bodićima.

I pozdrav svima, zaboravila sam da ova tema postoji  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

evo rješenja  :Smile: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Vest-Exte...item20b7bc74f0

----------


## S2000

Super su ovi ekstenderi. Da li ih je netko kupovao? Zanima me da li su im drukeri iste velicine kao na nasim bodicima? 

I jos jedno pitanja  :Smile:  : da li je ok drzati pelene u kanti s poklopcem bez rupica? Da li stavite i kakvu vrecicu (mislim na suho cuvanje)?

----------


## vještičica

ovi ekstenderi baš i nisu neka fora, povećaju samo dužinu između nogu, ali ne i širinu bodića na "strateškom" mjestu iliti guzi


naše pelene stoje na zraku u škafu, bez poklopca i čekaju pranje, prethodno ih saperem hladnom vodom
veš perem(o) svaka dva-tri dana

----------


## mala laia

Hej supermame! Imam nekoliko ponuda za "doniranje" pelena za buduću bebu, ali me zanima ogrube li one nakon tolikog korištenja, istroše li se ili sl.
Ili da se prestanem zamarati, lijepo prihvatim donacije i eventualno dokupim ostatke...??

----------


## vještičica

prikupi donacije, i ne beri brigu
sa srećom  :Kiss:

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

> prikupi donacije, i ne beri brigu


 :Yes:  slažem se! 
Mi ih koristimo skoro tri mjeseca i vrlo sam zadovoljna. Imam ih cca 20 i perem svaki drugi dan.. One od konoplje budu tvrde kad se osuše na radijatoru, ali ih protrljam i onda su super. Pretpostavljam da se one oslikane malo ''potroše'', ali nama su još uvijek sve lijepe.  :Yes:

----------


## a72

*S2000*, negdje sam procitala da ti drikeri ne odgovaraju na mnoge bodice....ali ja imam ideju  :Smile:   uzmes neki stari bodic koji ne koristis, a ciji drikeri odgovaraju i na druge bodice (i nije ti ga zao isjeci)  , izrezes dio sa drikerima-onu trakicu, lijepo ga usijes na parce tkanine (ako sijes, ili zamolis nekoga da ti uradi) i dobijes to sto trazis  :Wink:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Hej supermame! Imam nekoliko ponuda za "doniranje" pelena za buduću bebu, ali me zanima ogrube li one nakon tolikog korištenja, istroše li se ili sl.
> Ili da se prestanem zamarati, lijepo prihvatim donacije i eventualno dokupim ostatke...??


Mi smo skoro 22 mjeseca platnenopelenaši i pelenama se ništa nije desilo.Za omekšavanje koristim obični alkoholni ocati uvijek su mekane  :Smile: 
Prihvati donacije i uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## mala laia

Hvala vam svima!
*vještičice,* tebe sam se prve sjetila - tvojih divnih pelenica, a ulošci koje si mi sašila prošli su mnoge oglede po Rijeci!!!
Mama koje koriste platnene su mi samo spomenule da su im se boljima pokazale one sa drukerima nego sa čičkom...no, vjerojatno je to do šivanja...

joj, jedva čekam!!!!

----------


## vještičica

*mala laia*  :Love:   :Kiss: 

čičak je zgodniji i brži za zakopčati, bolje se namjesti, posebno kad je beba mala
nevolja sa čičkom je što s vremenom prestane biti "ljepljiv" jer nastrada u pranju, koliko god "markiran" bio
drikeri su izdržljiviji, ali i teže podesivi, mada, mnogo zgodniji za veće bebe

----------


## zasad skulirana

onda dakle bi ja bez problema mogla sve newborn kupiti sa cickom,ionako cu ih koristit samo par mjeseci pa se nece stici pohabati..i onda kad predjem na OS kupim sve sa drukerima?

----------


## mala laia

Mi imamo problema sa grijenjem/sušenjem tijekom zime. Imamo sušilicu, ali kako grijemo na struju, koristimo je samo u iznimnim situacijama, i za kratke programe. Jučer sam bila kod frendice za "edukaciju" o platnenim pelenama, pa me zanima sljedeće:
- mogu li koristiti samo tetra pelenu i čiripa (švedsku, mislim...ispričavam se, potpuno sam zaboravila sve nazive) + zaštitne gaćice?
- mislim da ću to lakše sušiti od onih debljih koje sam imala prilike vidjeti/opipati - koje se super osuše na radijatorima, ali mi nemamo tu mogućnost

- imate li vi neki konkretan prijedlog ili sugestiju??

----------


## S2000

Jesi li mozda vidjela one pelene sa odvojivim uloscima, tzv pocket ili brzosusece?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Mi koristimo pocket od početka, na radijatoru su suhe u roku pola sata, a na stalku za veš, najčešće stavim sušit navečer, ujutro su suhe  :Smile:

----------


## tua

ili split? slično kao fitted pocket.
a tetre su meni presuper za malene bebice, imas puno linkova kak ih motat na onom topicu o tetrama. mislim da ti svedske ni ne trebaju. tako male bebice nisu aktivne toliko da razmontiraju pelenu. 
moja sad ima 6 mj i nekak su mi sad postale draze fitted.
ugl, rodit ces ljeti, pa neces imat problema sa susenjem prvo vrijeme.

----------


## Lutonjica

> onda dakle bi ja bez problema mogla sve newborn kupiti sa cickom,ionako cu ih koristit samo par mjeseci pa se nece stici pohabati..i onda kad predjem na OS kupim sve sa drukerima?


nemoj kupovati previše newborna, to se uistinu ne isplati. jedino ako imaš para na bacanje. rijetko tko kupuje bas newbornice, eventualno par komada.

sto se tice pocketica, ako govorimo o pravim pocketicama, ja ih ne volim jer su uglavnom od plastike iznutra i izvana (fuzzi bunnz, happy heiny) i ja onda ne vidim preveliku razliku od pampersica, osim što su perive. 
ako govorite o pamučnim pelenama koje imaju odvojive pamučne uloške, pa još našiven PUL, ili bez PUL-a pa morate staviti zaštitnu, onda mi je to ok.

----------


## vještičica

možeš koristiti tetre*švedske ili tetre uz snappi kopču bez problema, čak i na većoj bebi (osim ako se ne da presvući ko moj čupavac  :Smile:  )
možeš koristiti fitted pocket i puniti ih tetrama ili split pelene, sa odvojivim uloškom, one se brže suše
vodi računa da se pamuk najbrže suši, bambus i konoplja su sporosušeće tkanine

----------


## S2000

Ja mislim na ove druge koje Lutonjica navodi. 
Pamucne, ali s utorom za dodatni ulozak. Ili kao sto je Rodina AIO pelena koja je s usivenim coverom, a unutra stavim dodatni ulozak od konoplje. 

Ja imam kombinaciju sporosusecih i brzosusecih i sve su mi super  :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Da i ja imam 100 % pamučne pocket :D i potpisujem Lutonjicu po pitanju newborn pelenica, moja bebica se rodila s 2840 i za dva mjeseca ih je prerasla. Što znači da ako beba bude veća, bit će joj male za mjesec dana :Wink:

----------


## martinaP

> onda dakle bi ja bez problema mogla sve newborn kupiti sa cickom,ionako cu ih koristit samo par mjeseci pa se nece stici pohabati..i onda kad predjem na OS kupim sve sa drukerima?


Ako dijete bude prosječne težine, NB ćeš možda moći koristiti samo nekoliko tjedana. Z. je rođena sa 3500, i neke nije ni stigla obući.

----------


## zasad skulirana

uf...znam da ti u pocetku treba najvise pelena,cca 25kom (promjene nakon svakog podoja)...i sto cu onda samo sa par newborn? kad ce mi OS bit prevelike u startu...
strah me da ako bebi budu velike pelene da ce mi sve iscurivat preko....pricekat cu s kupnjom onda dok budem bliza terminu,ako mi ginic odma kaze da je beba veca,preko 3500 onda mi mozda OS i ne budu prevelike... a ne bi htjela koristit tetre,strah me da se ne obeshrabrim s njima u startu...

----------


## Lutonjica

vecina nas koristi OS od početka. neki modeli znaju biti preveliki prva 2-3 tjedna, ali većina ih je dobra od samog početka.
i ništa ti neće curiti ako imaš dobre zaštitne, one su bitan faktor za curenje, ne pelene.

25 NB pelena nema ama baš nikakvog smisla.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

> uf...znam da ti u pocetku treba najvise pelena,cca 25kom (promjene nakon svakog podoja)...i sto cu onda samo sa par newborn? kad ce mi OS bit prevelike u startu...
> strah me da ako bebi budu velike pelene da ce mi sve iscurivat preko....pricekat cu s kupnjom onda dok budem bliza terminu,ako mi ginic odma kaze da je beba veca,preko 3500 onda mi mozda OS i ne budu prevelike... a ne bi htjela koristit tetre,strah me da se ne obeshrabrim s njima u startu...


Imam rješenje za tebe/vas!  :Smile: 
Imam, ako želiš, Bambino Mio male pelene. One su u biti zaštitne gaćice i debela četvrtasta pelena koja se stavi u njih. Imam small zaštitne i to ti može poslužiti za početak, ako se pribojavaš da  će ti druge biti velike.
Doduše, meni nisu puno koristile, moj je mišić odmah išao u normalne pelene, koje sam drukerima smanjila (i to ne na najmanju veličinu). Ugl., ja sad te pelene koristim kao tetre, za sve i svašta, ali zaštitne ti mogu pokloniti da ne trošiš novce bez veze.  :Wink:  Proguglaj pa ako ti se čini ok, javi se na PP.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Postoje i OS pelene koje se samo zamotaju oko tijela tj. nemaju ni čičak ni drukere pa se lako prilagode bebama raznih dimenzija. Nosile su ih od izlaska iz rodilišta s 1980 grama, a nose ih i sad s 9 i nešto kg. Cover je ključan, slažem se. Ostale OS pelene su im bile dobre kad su prešle 4 kg.

----------


## vještičica

ja sam sinu sašila desetak small pelenica, jer nisam imala dovoljno OS
tetre, koliko god ih voljela, nisu, na žalost, bile opcija
toliko je živahan kod presvlačenja, da se sve razmota
kad bude veći, možda ćemo se moći dogovoriti  :Smile: 
neke S je već prerastao, a ostale, drugog kroja, su još ok (ima 6,5kg)
tako da mogu reći da su se meni isplatile

----------


## zasad skulirana

A hvala cure,razuvjerile ste me,necu onda kupovat full set newbornica ....ne bi mi bilo zao novaca,racunala sam da ih uvijek mogu ili prodat ili cuvat za iducu bebu ...samo sam htjela imat od stata pelene koje ce bebi dobro "sjest",pogotovo jer u pocetku pretpostavljam necu bit sigurna ako nesto pusta da je to jer neznam namjestit pelene kako spada ili nije u redu nesto sa velicinom...
Pandora,koje su to OS o kojima pricas?
Sunshine,hvala ti na ponudi,samo ako koristim Bambino Mio covere,da li ce pasat na sve druge fitted pelene?
Jer citajuci thread o coverima,bolje je koristit Rodine puse sa rodinim coverima, itd....zar ne?

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

> Sunshine,hvala ti na ponudi,samo ako koristim Bambino Mio covere,da li ce pasat na sve druge fitted pelene?
> Jer citajuci thread o coverima,bolje je koristit Rodine puse sa rodinim coverima, itd....zar ne?


Neće pasati.. Naime, u usporedbi s Rodinim, Bambino mio su jako mali. Small Rodine puse je veći od mediuma bambino mio.. Mi smo od početka koristili Rodine puse (uz još nekoliko pelenica drugih šivalica) i zbilja nema problema s veličinom.

----------


## BOZZ

Curke imam jednu nedoumicu.Mi koristimo pp od negdije drugog tijedna,uglavnom sam zadovoljna i super su praktične nesmeta mi što su tako buhtlaste,ali me zanima pošto imamo poketice u koje idu tetre guza dođe buhtlasta dali to smeta kičmici jer moj D spava na leđima i nekako mi je uzdignut.

----------


## a72

bozz, ne znam odgovor...
a ja vas moram pitati *da li vam se desilo* da beba ujutru bude skroz suha? evo moj se jutros probudio potpuno suha pelena, i bas se cudim sta je kad ono mlaz po meni  :Smile:   ali mi bas cudno...budio se normalno 2x na dojenje...nije bio nista neobicno nemiran.

----------


## Lutonjica

da, to sam počela primjećivati negdje od margitinog 4.mjeseca.
uopće nije piškila po noći, nego bi se popiškila kad se ujutro probudila i to onako jako, pa bi od toga pelena bila užasno mokra
to sam slučajno skužile jer je neko vrijeme spavala potpuno gola.
možda puno beba tako radi, a mi skužimo samo mokru pelenu ujutro i mislimo da su piškile cijelu noć, a oni zapravo suhi do samog buđenja?

----------


## S2000

I mi smo prije neki dan imali skroz suhu nocnu pelenu. A ja ga "opremila" kao da ce popiskit pet litara  :Smile:  stavila ga u Rodinu konoplju i jos veliki dodatni ulozak. Meni nije bilo jasno kako, jer je jeo bar 4 puta po noci, pa sam ja luda pomislila da su se pelene same osusile, hehe...

----------


## a72

ok, znaci desava se.... uh sta bih ja bez ovog foruma  :Smile:

----------


## marta

> možda puno beba tako radi, a mi skužimo samo mokru pelenu ujutro i mislimo da su piškile cijelu noć, a oni zapravo suhi do samog buđenja?


Ja sam uvjerena da je tako. Zato mi je i bezpelenasenje s Vidom bilo skroz uspjesno po noci.

----------


## djuli

a sta vi radite s istrosenim pelenama?
ja imam par poderanih i to uglavnom onaj vanjski sloj tako da sluze dobro ali nisu bas oku ugodne  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

ako su funkcionalne, koristim ih.
nakon što mi je drugo dijete izašlo iz pelena, takve poderane sam poklonila onim mamama koje si znaju te rupe popraviti i onima koje te rupe ne smetaju kao što nisu ni meni smetale.
poklonila sam ih dalje jednostavno zato što nisam htjela par godina čuvati podrapane pelene za iduće dijete, kod nas su odslužile svoje.

----------


## redprincess

Trebam savjet za noćno piškenje! Moja malena u zadnje vrijeme jako puno piški pred jutro i ujutro. Noću joj stavim pocketicu s tetrom i dodam još extra noćni uložak i na to onda moram stavit cover medium veličine iako ima tek 5,5 kg, jer small ne pokrije sve to. Ponekad uspije izdržat do 6 ujutro, ponekad propusti. Onda je presvučem, stavim OS fitted pelenu + obični uložak + S cover, bude budna kojih pol sata i opet zaspi. Oko 8 je uvijek mokra, baš poplava, trakica od covera upije vlagu iz pelene i smoči bodić, pidžamicu i plahtu  :Sad: . Nažalost nemam dovoljno pocketica i noćnih uložaka da joj ponovno mogu stavit prvu kombinaciju, a imam previše pelena da bih sad išla kupovati još 2 (ipak, naručila sam 2 dodatna noćna uloška od jedne šivalice, čekam da stignu). Danju nam nikad ne propusti, samo to jutro nam je problem. Kako vi to rješavate???

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Meni je pomoglo jedino stavljanje 2, čak 3 uloška u pocketicu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana b

Molim za malu pomoć.
Dosad sam koristila samo pelene s drukerima. Dolazi nova beba i moramo obnoviti dio kolekcije jer sam ih prala na 90 pa je dio u poluraspadnutom stanju. Razmišljala sam o pelenama na čičak (konkretno Popolini one size ultrafit organic - http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1120007 ili onesize ultrafit tencel http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1120011).
Kako se ponaša čičak nakon nekog vremena pranja na 90, hoće li popustiti iako ga budem zalijepila prije stavljanja u mašinu? Nemojte mi samo savjetovati pranje na 60. 
Ima li tko iskustva s ovim gore pelenama?
Kakav je materijal tencel za bebinu guzu (prvi put čujem za njega)?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Nemam iskustva s popolini pelenama, ali čičak popusti nakon nekog vremena - a pranje na 90 stupnjeva mislim da nijedan čičak dugoročno neće preživjeti  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

slažem se sa Sunčicom da dugoročno niti jedan čičak ne može preživjeti pranje na 90 stupnjeva............ ja mogu apsolutno* preporučiti SVE od popolini*ja iako u prvom redu ove pelene s drukerima organic 

http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1110007

mnogo, mnogo bolje, bolji materijal, slične su *motherease* pelenama, imam i njihove covere koji su također odlični.... a imaš svako malo na njuškalo.hr cure koje prodaju popolini i znala sam NOVE kupiti u 1/3 cijene............. 


i kupovala sam na ebayu. ali zbog poštarine i CARINE uglavnom do max 3 u jednom pakiranju, nikada carine nisam platila. 

*popolini* najbolje kupovati na njemačkom ebayu: 
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?LH_Auction=1&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=11&_nkw  =popolini&_dmpt=DE_Baby_Kind_Unterwegs_Wickelzubeh  ör&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

*motherease* na UK ili USA ebayu: 
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?LH_ItemC...=p3286.c0.m301

a imaš i treće, meni također odlične i čini mi se najpovoljnije pelene ove vrste: *ONELIFE* ali na UK ebay stranicama: 

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?LH_Ite...=p3286.c0.m301

----------


## ivana b

hvala puno cure

meni se te one size-ice koji si navela nikako ne sviđaju jer nam nisu bile baš praktične, imala sam Motherease i stalno su klizile dolje kad je prohodala a dok je bila mala preširoke među nogama. Tako da ni sada neću uzeti u obzir ni Pop. onesize, ni ME ni te One life.
Mislim da ću uzeti http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1160007 ove two sizeice jer su nam bile odlične, imala sam nekoliko S a sad ću uzeti i L  :Smile: .
Šteta šta ih nema bliže,morat ću slati muža u Graz..i vidila sam na Njuškalu al sve su bile onesize.

Što se tiče "tencela" - zna li itko kakav je taj materijal za dječje pelene? Po opisu šta sam našla umjetno je rađen pa sam malo suspišes da nije baš za baby guzu..

----------


## Mimah

Nisam pratila, možda si negdje i spomenula, zašto ne uzmeš one size (puno je isplativije) nekih naših proizvođača?

----------


## ivana b

Koje naše bi mi preporučila da su one size na drukere

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo malo sam citala o platnenim pelenama i odlucila sam se da cu ih koristiti za svoje bebice kad se rode.
Prvih mjesec dana dok se ne uhodamo sam mislila koristiti jednokratne a poslje bi presla na platnene jer otkad sam
ih vidila bila je to ljubav na prvi pogled  :Smile: 
Zanima me vase misljenje koje da kupim i koliko komada bi mi bilo dovoljno za pocetak s obzirom da nosim blizance  :Smile:

----------


## Mellyca

> Molim za malu pomoć.
> Dosad sam koristila samo pelene s drukerima. Dolazi nova beba i moramo obnoviti dio kolekcije jer sam ih prala na 90 pa je dio u poluraspadnutom stanju. Razmišljala sam o pelenama na čičak (konkretno Popolini one size ultrafit organic - http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1120007 ili onesize ultrafit tencel http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1120011).
> Kako se ponaša čičak nakon nekog vremena pranja na 90, hoće li popustiti iako ga budem zalijepila prije stavljanja u mašinu? Nemojte mi samo savjetovati pranje na 60. 
> Ima li tko iskustva s ovim gore pelenama?
> Kakav je materijal tencel za bebinu guzu (prvi put čujem za njega)?


Ja sam imala petnaestak popolini ultra fit, (tj. jos uvijek ih imam ali ih vec neko vrijeme ne koristimo  :Very Happy: ), i mogu ti reci da su sto se tice kvalitete cicka jos najbolje od svih koje sam imala - i nakon skoro dvije godine koristenja i dalje su skoro kao novi! Doduse, ja sam ih uglavnom prala na 60, mozda sam par puta ih okrenula na 90, ali pretpostavljam da bi sigurno izdrazale puno bolje od ostalih i tako visoku temeraturu.
Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla  :Smile: ...

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Tomislava, mi nismo uopće koristili jednokratne, osim u rodilištu..  :Wink:

----------


## Mimah

> Koje naše bi mi preporučila da su one size na drukere


Ja sam s drukerima imala od Nature, imala sam i Flafi, na čičak doduše, ali vidim da imaju i na drukere, Roda ima pelenice na drukere, Luci također. Pročešljaj malo po njihovim stranicama, možda bi ti bilo isplativije nego naručivati i odlaziti po njih vani.

----------


## ivana b

Evo malo sam pogledala (prije 4 god nije bila tolika ponuda hr platnenih pelena pa nisam ni znala šta nude naši) i zaključila da mi se više isplati ići u Graz po moj ljubljeni Pop.koji me nije iznevjerio. Njihove su organic a naše uglavnom od flanela (kojeg ne želim), Pop. je 13 eur a naše od 85-115 kn. I želim da su bijele a ne šarene jer boja brzo odlazi na 90 C. Muž će za 100 kn onim šop.busom rado do Graza

----------


## Mimah

:Smile:

----------


## klara

Zašto pranje na 90 stupnjeva, zar nije dovoljno 60?

----------


## vještičica

pelene je sasvim dovoljno prati na 60°C, ali ona vjerovatno želi biti sigurna  :Smile:

----------


## ivana b

ma znam da je dovoljno 60 al jednostavno ne mogu bijeli veš prati na 60 nego 90, imam tu blokadu i gotovo  :Embarassed:    i nikad crvenila ili osipa na guzi, niti su pelene smrdile, na što su se znali tužit neki. Kako sam pelene prala svaki drugi dan fino bi se usmrdile pa je to bio još jedan razlog za 90

*Tomislava* ja sam imala  Motherease ,Popolini, Bella bottoms, i to one size fitted, dakle idu sa zašt. gaćicama. Imala sam 25 kom a kako je beba rasla rasle su i zašt.gaćice (S, M L). Nije mi ih nikad manjkalo iako sam mijenjala često (nekad čak 13 dnevno) jer su bile suhe nakon par sati sušenja na radijatoru

----------


## leptiric_zg

Imam jedno pitanje, gdje ću naći bolji odgovor nego tu.  :Smile: 

U mogućnosti sam kupiti pelene Little lamb, gospođa tvrdi da se moraju prati na 30-40c (savjet proizvođača)

 što se meni čini stvarno malo? Da li mi se čini ili? Hvala.

----------


## aishwarya

Treba ih prati na 60, ali ako su od pamuka, ne vidim zašto se i ne bi mogle prati na 60

----------


## leptiric_zg

Znam da s einače peru na 60, ali mi je ovo ipak bilo prenisko. Ima netko iskustva s Little lamb?

----------


## Lutonjica

možda je mislila na zaštitne, njih se preporučuje prati na nižoj temperaturi.
koliko vidim na sajtu od little lamba, to su tipične platnene pelene i ne vidim ni jedan razlog da se ne peru na 60 C

----------


## leptiric_zg

Da i meni je jako sumnjivo bilo, stvarno je niska temp. Normalne bambus platnene pelene. Odustala sam od kupnje.

Htjela bi jako koristiti bambus, imate prijedlog za neke provjerene?


edit: ne, radi se o platnenima, ne o zaštitnima...

----------


## klara

> Imam jedno pitanje, gdje ću naći bolji odgovor nego tu. 
> 
> U mogućnosti sam kupiti pelene Little lamb, gospođa tvrdi da se moraju prati na 30-40c (savjet proizvođača)
> 
>  što se meni čini stvarno malo? Da li mi se čini ili? Hvala.


Ponekad ne pamučnim majicama piše da se mora prati na npr 30 - zato da se ne oštete boje aplikacije ili ne skinu šljokice... Pa onda biraš želiš li sačuvati boje i šljokice ili skinutu prljavštinu iz pješčanika. Tako je valjda i s pelenema  :Wink: 

Ja imam jednu nn pelenu s eBay-aja na kojoj piše "prati u hladnoj vodi". Ići će u mašinu na 60.

Usput, danas perem i slažem naše pelene (većinom sam ih sama sašila) i uživam u slatkom poslu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni se nekako čini da se oni žele ograditi od reklamacija zbog propadanja pelena.
jer osim pranja na 30C, preporučuju i čuvanje prljavih pelena na suho, sušenje na zraku, i slične stvari koje u konačnici produljuju vijek trajanja pelene.

----------


## ivana b

Cure jel netko kupovao preko ove stranice 

http://www.thewashablenappy.co.uk/shop/index.htm

prejeftine su mi poštarine,ne mogu vjerovati jer preko kittykinsa je sad 8,95 funti  :Shock:  a ovi daju po 3.5 GBP za par pelena...aaaali ne primaju paypal  :Unsure:

----------


## aishwarya

nisam tu kupovala, ali ni ovdje poštarina nije skupa
http://www.babykind.co.uk/postageanddelivery.htm
često kupujem od njih, primaju paypal, pa pogledaj ako imaju što tražiš i ako ti cijene inače odgovoraju

----------


## ivana b

baš sam ih gledala, nije mi neki izbor jer tražim pamučne fittedice a ovi nude uglavnom pocketice, AIO i dosta flanelastih fitted a flanel neću. U obzir mi dolaze samo ove - 
Huggles, kakve su http://www.babykind.co.uk/huggles.htm  ?

----------


## visibaba

> a imaš i treće, meni također odlične i čini mi se najpovoljnije pelene ove vrste: *ONELIFE* ali na UK ebay stranicama: 
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?LH_Ite...=p3286.c0.m301


jel jos netko koristio ove OneLife? Danas su mi stigle, lijepe su :Grin: . Kako ste zadovoljni? Kakve su kvalitetom u usporedbi s ME?
Sad jos cekam da mi stignu i Motherease, a onda da stigne i beba pa cemo usporedjivati :Smile: . I kupovati dalje, nadam se!

----------


## zasad skulirana

Evo ja konacno upravo stavila moje platnene pelene u upotrebu!!!!  :Smile: 

Sad mi je jako drago sto sam kupila dio newborn pelena a ne sve OS jer su mi i Rodine njezne puse preeeogromne na maloj!
Rodjena je prije 4dn sa 3400 i 52 cm,pelena joj ide preko pupka i nemogu ju smanjit (podvrnut nekako) jer su cicak trake na vrhu.... :Sad: 
Kako novorodjence jako malo mokri,em je cura pa nece zapisavat prema pupku nadam se da ce ostat suh!
Zasada kombiniramo platnene po danu a jednokratne po noci,nadam se kroz mjesec-dva skroz izbacit jednokratne...u medjuvremenu cu vidjet koji mi model platnenih najvise pase i njih nadokupit.....

Pitanje,jeli iko probao ne stavljat cover na newborn pelenu? Mislim se tesko da ce to promocit sa one 2 zlicice koliko bebe ispiske,pogotovo sto za sad nece bit na njoj po noci nego samo po danu kad ju azurno mijenjam...
Kolika joj je guza sa pelenom zao mi jos na to i cover dodavat....
Ja stavila samo platnenu bez covera ima 2h pa cu vidjet prije iduceg podoja sto se dogodilo....

----------


## visibaba

eh i jos jedno pitanje: gdje naruciti Thirsties cover? 
preko e-baya ili nekog web-shopa? ubijem se s tim shopovima dok nadjem kolika je postarina :Sad: . ako imate neku preporuku, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Pitanje,jeli iko probao ne stavljat cover na newborn pelenu? Mislim se tesko da ce to promocit sa one 2 zlicice koliko bebe ispiske,pogotovo sto za sad nece bit na njoj po noci nego samo po danu kad ju azurno mijenjam...
> Kolika joj je guza sa pelenom zao mi jos na to i cover dodavat....
> Ja stavila samo platnenu bez covera ima 2h pa cu vidjet prije iduceg podoja sto se dogodilo....


Evo da samu sebe citiram i dam odgovor: do not try this @ home!  :Smile: )))
Jednom je proslo (malo je piskila) ali evo maloprije se posteno popiskila i proslo je pelenu,body,tetru i doslo do kauca....
Dakle nista bez covera...

----------


## vještičica

> eh i jos jedno pitanje: gdje naruciti Thirsties cover? 
> preko e-baya ili nekog web-shopa? ubijem se s tim shopovima dok nadjem kolika je postarina. ako imate neku preporuku, bila bih zahvalna.


www.cottontailbaby.com
teta ljubazna, poštarina pristojna, stižu u roku 7-10 dana
imala je prije koji dan i sniženje baš za thirsties kavere

----------


## visibaba

> www.cottontailbaby.com
> teta ljubazna, poštarina pristojna, stižu u roku 7-10 dana
> imala je prije koji dan i sniženje baš za thirsties kavere


ej vjesticica bas ti hvala na odgovoru; nasla sam naknadno da si i na temi o coverima pisala za cottontailbaby, ti si mi jedina s preporukom. idem odmah kontaktirati tetu :Smile:

----------


## BOZZ

Curke prerasli smo M covere i hitno trebam veče molim vas za savijet koji su dobri ,jer mi se teta šivalica ne javlja kod koje kupujemo,uredno se sa ovim budimo popišani što nam se do sada nije događalo.Kaj velite na ove mother-ease i gdije da ih naručim,mislim koja stranica.

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni su ME super,odi slove kao najbolji,imas cijeli thread o njima...
ja sam kupila polovne na burzi i jako sam zadovoljna!

----------


## tua

> www.cottontailbaby.com
> teta ljubazna, poštarina pristojna, stižu u roku 7-10 dana
> imala je prije koji dan i sniženje baš za thirsties kavere


Znam da ste ih koristili, pa daj savjet, koju velicinu za 10kg, 10 mj? A da joj bude taman?

----------


## vještičica

> Znam da ste ih koristili, pa daj savjet, koju velicinu za 10kg, 10 mj? A da joj bude taman?


Large 
čupavac ima 10 kila i 8 mj i već smo na L veličini
još uvijek je sniženje na stare boje kavera, ima ih još malo 
http://www.cottontailbaby.com/item_6...Old-Colors.htm
ne, nemam ama baš nikakve koristi od ovoga, samo odlično iskustvo sa kaverima i prodavačem

----------


## BOZZ

Daj mi reci kako ti se ponaša taj kover na čičak vještićica,meni je inače odličan za podesit ali nakon dva mjeseca jako slabo čičak hvata i zna se odljepljivati

----------


## S2000

Trebala bi savjet u vezi vunenih covera  :Smile:  
Htjela bi kupiti neki koji se oblaci kao gace, znaci bez kopcanja, pa me zanima da li su oni rastezljivi u podrucju nogica. Malo me strah kupiti na slijepo da mu ne bi bile siroke oko nogica. Ima li tko iskustva s mrsavijim bebama u takvom coveru (14mj, 8.5kg)

----------


## tua

Mi smo vecinom na vunenima. Istina, mi smo teska kategorija  :Smile:  Ja te bez drukera volim samo po ljeti umjesto hlacica, inace su mi gnjavaza. Pa da ti ja preporucim svoju tetu za covere: http://www.clothforyourangel.com/
S drukerima, super su i sami i ispod hlaca, a nama ti s 10kg ide s na tetru,m na fitted i l nam je za noc (malo joj je velik). Pisem ti za drukere jer onda nemas previse fulanja u velicini. Ako ipak odlucis za neki pull-on, ne bi trebala imati problema ni ako nisu skroz uz nogicu, imamo mi longies sa sirokim nogavicama i ok su nam.

----------


## vještičica

> Daj mi reci kako ti se ponaša taj kover na čičak vještićica,meni je inače odličan za podesit ali nakon dva mjeseca jako slabo čičak hvata i zna se odljepljivati


pa baš zato što je čičak jako otporan, a PUL jako mekan i ne šuška ja volem Thirsties kavere
jel' ti dovoljno govori to da sam skinula čičke sa starih šmizlinih kavera i stavila na NB pelene za čupavca? 
i nakon tri mjeseca bjesomučnog pranja pelena čičak i dalje odlično  hvata
jedino ne znam kakvi su im kaveri sa podešavanjem na drikere (Duo Wrap), jer sam uzimala samo po veličinama

----------


## S2000

Gledam ta dva vasa linka... Oni koji mi se svidjaju su out of stock. 
A dostavljaju u Hr bez problema?

----------


## vještičica

dostavljaju u BiH, a ako je stiglo do nas, sasvim sigurno stiže i u HR  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

moja je bila tolika  :Smile: 

mislim da su ti najbolje popolinice jer imaju to oko nožica kao dolčevitice, vrlo rastezljivo, a opet su uz nožicu, broj L

----------


## mitovski

Cure, pretražnik mi nije izbacio ništa o držanju prljavih pelena pa ako ima nešto uputite me. Mi smo nedavno prešli na pp i odlučila sam se za suho održavanje...držim ih u kanti, ako su pokakane isperem i špricam ih s vodom s malo čajevca, perem ih svaka 2-3 dana međutim to se toliko usmrdi da mi se diže želudac kad ih stavljam u mašinu a i kad dignem poklopac od kante. Kakva je situacija kod vas?

----------


## vještičica

ja držim u bubnju od mašine, kad se napuni, vrijeme je za pranje, a mirisa nema  :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

u 4 godine sruženja s platnenima zaključila sam da mi ih je najlakše držati u nepropusnim vrećama koje perem zajedno s pelenama, otvorim cif, iskrenem pelene u bubanj i gotovo. imam ukupno 3 velike

----------


## mitovski

Moram priznati da sam očekivala da će puno manje smrditi. Ugodno me iznenadilo kako kakica ne smrdi ni približno kao u jednokratnima ali nakon 2-3 dana stanja miris mokraće mi je stvarno grozan i jak, a inače nisam nešto pretjerano osjetljiva na mirise.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

to je tako po ljeti, vruće je i sve se brže usmrdi
ja sam ih bacala ravno u mašinu, pa svaki drugi dan pranje ili u mrežastoj vreći koju bih samo zatvorila i strpala u mašinu, bez pretresanja i njuškanja

----------


## S2000

I meni su ima par dana pocele smrditi, vjerujem da se nakupilo praska u njima pa sad stavljam na duplo ispiranje da vidim je li to pomaze. 
Bas to sto kazes, nakon 2 dana mi bas zaudaraju na mokracu, nije mi do sad tako nikako bilo. Ako duplo ispiranje ne pomogne onda cu ih jednom oprat sa sodom bikarbonom umjesto praska.

----------


## mitovski

Ma moje su nove, možda 15 dana u upotrebi a stavljam jako malo praška tako da to nebi trebalo biti, ja sam evo maloprije isprala popišanu pelenu i nema mirisa, tako da mislim da ću ispirati i popišane.

----------


## S2000

Meni ne smrde kad su popisane, vec tek nakon sto odstoje dan..

----------


## a72

moje od pocetka perem sa predpranjem i uvijek duplo ispiranje, nikad  ali bas nikad ni malo ne smrde...suho drzanje, pranje svaki treci dan,sa malo praska.

----------


## S2000

Jel zatvaras poklopac od kante?

----------


## aishwarya

> Jel zatvaras poklopac od kante?


to sam htjela dodati, za početak probaj otklopiti kantu. u poklopljenoj kanti se uvijek strahovito usmrde, da grize oči

----------


## mitovski

Zatvaram poklopac od kante. Probati ću s otvorenim. Ali cure meni i tek popišana pp užasno smrdi, baš onako na mokraću smrdi.

----------


## a72

S2000, moja kanta nije bas ista kao OVA  ali slicna je , uglavnom poklopac je na tu foru, znaci ima ga ali nije sad nesto da hermeticki zatvara, struji zrak...kad izvadim pelene, stvarno smrdi kanta (treci dan) , ali odmah je sperem vrelom vodom, ali same pelene ne smrde (pomalo da, naravno, ali jednokratna smrdi vise cim je skines).

----------


## S2000

A probat cu i ja bez poklopca, do nedavno su bile uglavnom zatvorene i nije nista bilo. 

Mitovski, bas mi cudno da odmah smrde. Mozda se ipak nesto praska zadrzi, pa mozda da i ti probas duplo ispiranje?

Sto bi se dogodilo s pelenama da se stavi omeksivac? Ok, znam da smanjuje moc upijanja, ali bi li skodilo da kapnem malo, jer mi pelene znaju bit dosta krute, pogotovo konoplja. Stavim ja ocat i etericno lavande, i trljam nakon susenja, al opet su malo krute.

----------


## mitovski

Ne znam evo sad sam joj skinula pelenu i stvarno smrdi pišalina poprilično. Kakica ne. Možda se zadrži praška. Stavim cca 1 ravnu jušnu žlicu praška na cca 15 pelena. Jel to puno?

----------


## S2000

A nije puno... Mozda malena samo ima jacu mokracu.. Ne znam...

----------


## aishwarya

> Ne znam evo sad sam joj skinula pelenu i stvarno smrdi pišalina poprilično. Kakica ne. Možda se zadrži praška. Stavim cca 1 ravnu jušnu žlicu praška na cca 15 pelena. Jel to puno?


ja bih rekla da je to premalo. koliko je 15 pelena? puna mašina od 5 kg?

----------


## visibaba

> u 4 godine sruženja s platnenima zaključila sam da mi ih je najlakše držati u nepropusnim vrećama koje perem zajedno s pelenama, otvorim cif, iskrenem pelene u bubanj i gotovo. imam ukupno 3 velike


kakve to nepropusne vrece imas? imas neki link? i onda tu vrecu ubacis u masinu skupa s pelenama?




> dostavljaju u BiH, a ako je stiglo do nas, sasvim sigurno stiže i u HR


vec mi nekoliko dana nis ne odgovaraju na pitanje o šipingu sa cottontailbaby  :Sad:

----------


## vještičica

mitovski, ako je urin jakog mirisa/smrdi idi napravi djetetu nalaz urina, a pelene svakako stavi na bar jedan prazan ciklus pranja na 60°C

visibaba, meni su odgovarali u roku dan-dva, možda su na odmoru?
ja bi poručila i platila sve bez šipinga, a onda ti pošalje na mejl invoice za poštarinu

----------


## aishwarya

moje su ovakve:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/49370253
stanu pelene od 2-3 dana i sve skupa perem u mašini.
ali mislim da se mogu i kod nas nabaviti bez problema. ima ih i u rodinom webshopu, samo ne znam kolike su dimenzije

----------


## renci

omekšivač ne stavljajte zbog reakcije na koži do koje dođe već nakon prvog pišanja u pelenu, on je čista kemija i što dalje od bebine guze i platnenih pelena

----------


## S2000

Ahaaa, znaci nije dobar u kombinaciji s mokracom. Jer ako ga stavim u drugu robicu nije mu nikad smetalo (nema osjetljivu kozu)... Iako ga skoro vise ne stavljam ni u ostalu robu. 
Nekakav drugi trik za omeksavanje pelena? 

I moramo se pohvaliti da od svog 10.mj ne piski po noci (iako doji 10 puta). Budi se suh i tek onda kad se razbudi piski  :Smile:  vjerujem da su za to zasluzne platnene  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> I moramo se pohvaliti da od svog 10.mj ne piski po noci (iako doji 10 puta). Budi se suh i tek onda kad se razbudi piski  vjerujem da su za to zasluzne platnene


milijun posto

----------


## ivana b

> Cure, pretražnik mi nije izbacio ništa o držanju prljavih pelena pa ako ima nešto uputite me. Mi smo nedavno prešli na pp i odlučila sam se za suho održavanje...držim ih u kanti, ako su pokakane isperem i špricam ih s vodom s malo čajevca, perem ih svaka 2-3 dana međutim to se toliko usmrdi da mi se diže želudac kad ih stavljam u mašinu a i kad dignem poklopac od kante. Kakva je situacija kod vas?


ja vjerujem da se na ovim vrućinama usaftaju u takvoj zatvorenoj kanti
ja sam uvijek držala u otvorenoj i prala svaki ili svaki drugi dan na 90C i nikad nisu smrdile
probaj svaku popišanu malo saprati vodom kad je skineš sa guze, prije nego je staviš u kantu


cure, ima li papirnatih linera u Hr  (koji se bacaju u wc školjku), navodno u Intersparu ima Bambino mio?

----------


## MarikaPika

> hvala puno cure
> 
> meni se te one size-ice koji si navela nikako ne sviđaju jer nam nisu bile baš praktične, imala sam Motherease i stalno su klizile dolje kad je prohodala a dok je bila mala preširoke među nogama. Tako da ni sada neću uzeti u obzir ni Pop. onesize, ni ME ni te One life.
> Mislim da ću uzeti http://www.popolini.com/B2C/product....roduct=1160007 ove two sizeice jer su nam bile odlične, imala sam nekoliko S a sad ću uzeti i L .
> Šteta šta ih nema bliže,morat ću slati muža u Graz..i vidila sam na Njuškalu al sve su bile onesize.
> 
> Što se tiče "tencela" - zna li itko kakav je taj materijal za dječje pelene? Po opisu šta sam našla umjetno je rađen pa sam malo suspišes da nije baš za baby guzu..


Jesi li uzela ove od tencela? Trebalo bi da je to isto što i lyocel, bar sam ja imala takve popolini. To jeste umjetno/veštači napravljen materijal, ali je poreklom celuloza.  http://www.sympaticoclothing.com/tencel.html
Prednosti :Shock: dlično upijaju i brzo se suše. Mane:bez sušilice se mnogo ukrute.

----------


## S2000

Ima i u ljekarnama tih bambino mio linersa, al su meni osobno grozni. Pretanki, i nakon jednog pranja se raspadnu. Meni su puno bolji Popolini, al ne znam kako ih nabaviti ( ove sto imam sam dobila). Znam da ih ima u Sloveniji u Baby Centru

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Haha, mi smo kupili Bambino mio kantu za pelene i zasad nam je ok.. Perem svaku drugu večer i spontano ne udišem na nos kad praznim pelene u mašinu. :D

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Pa kad već pričamo o platnenima... nakon 8 mjeseci, mi smo sada na ljetovanju prvi put koristili jednokratne.

Muž i ja smo u stilu glup&gluplji prvo gledali te tankice, a mišićevo dupence je nestalo.  :Smile:  Uglavnom, jedva čekam da se vratimo našim platnenima jer mi ove jednokratne imaju neki odvratan miris po kemiji, mislim, to je miris, ali baš umjetan i ne znaš je li se dijete popiškilo ili nije.. Osim toga, nisu ni baš nešto pouzdane pa malenom stavljam i zaštitne... Bez veze su te jednokratne!

----------


## ivana b

* Marika Pika*, uzela sam preko ebaya izuzetno povoljno nove nekorištene ultrafit popolini 2 vrste, ukupno 15 kom, i to pola od flanela a za drugu vrstu nisam sigurna jesu li organic ili taj tanzel, jer gledajući na Popolini stranicama meni to izgleda slično  :Embarassed:   a kakve su vidit ćemo uskoro kad se beba rodi. Zasad sam jako zadovoljna dizajnom, imaju i one drukere za skraćivanje sprijeda za jako malu guzu

----------


## MarikaPika

Nama je prvih 6 kupljenih platnenih bilo upravo ultrafit flanel. Odlične! Super se suše, velcro odličan, ni jedne se nisu mrdnule po kvalitetu, a već ih treća guza nosi(nažalost, ne naša).
Te od tencela, sećam se, kad smo ih u nekoj sledećoj kupovini uzimali, bile su meke kao duša, ali kako nemamo sušilicu nisu, posle godinu dana pranja, bile baš tako nežne, trebalo ih je doobro protrljati da daju ugodan osećaj na koži.

----------


## ardnas

Kako motate bebe u platnene, našla sam na netu par načina al ni jedan mi baš nije sjeo. Mame koje imaju iskustva molim recite koja vrsta motanja vam se najviše pokazala kao najbolja?

----------


## vještičica

origami fold, i za male i za velike guze, samo moraš imati snappi kopču za njega

----------


## ardnas

probat ću taj origami... imam snappi kopče tako da to nije problem.

----------


## mitovski

Cure kako pokupite kakicu? Kod J. se ta kakica svaki put raskelji tako da je ja jedva pokupim s wc papirom a ostatak onda ispirem u kadi pa po kadi plivaju komadići kakice i onako se svaki put skoro pa do lakta umrljam.
*Vještičice* bila si u pravu kad si rekla da joj napravi urin, ima jaki urinoinfekt e. coli tako da su izgleda zbog toga tako jako smrdille pelene.

----------


## ardnas

Što se tiče kupljenja kakice sa pelene, i meni se isto dešava mitovski, i ja ispirem u kadi pa onda to kupim, pa tako sve u krug, čini mi se dosta posla, evo i sad u kadi imam pelene od sinoć i jutros i stoje i čekaju ...
Koliko po danu tetri iskoristite?

----------


## vještičica

mitovski, nadam se da je djevojčica sada dobro; sad kod svakog sumnjivog mirisa urina, a obavezno kod svake povišene temperature radi nalaz urina

pelene sapirem nad WC šoljom, tušem, jakim uskim mlazom, tako da ne prljam kadu, ali kod nas je kada i WC blizu, pa tuš može dosegnuti

vidjela sam da BumGenius ima mali tuš, baš za sapiranje pelena, koji se montira na dovod vode za vodokotlić; da mi je kada dalje nego što je, to bi svakako nabavila, jer je mnogo praktičnije nego svaki čas ribati kadu

----------


## klara

> Kako motate bebe u platnene, našla sam na netu par načina al ni jedan mi baš nije sjeo. Mame koje imaju iskustva molim recite koja vrsta motanja vam se najviše pokazala kao najbolja?


Ja sam smislila neki moj način na bazi angel folda (tako nekako se zove), tako da je puno pelene između nogica a malo na bokovima. Isprobavaj, možda pronađeš nešto svoje što ti funkcionira najbolje.

Kad je starija curica nosila pelene ispirala sam kao što kaže vještičica. Sad sa malom bebom dovoljno je malo isprati u umivaoniku, kakica je tekuća i ne smrdi.
ardnas tvoja beba je stara kao i moja, ne kužim kako ti već imaš problema s ispiranjem?




> Koliko po danu tetri iskoristite?


Puno, ni ne brojim - desetak najmanje. Osim kad smo dulje u šetnji, onda se manje presvlačimo.

Pokušala sam izračunati koliko posla imam s platnienim pelenama (ne brojim presvlačenja, samo pranje i slaganje) - oko pola sata svaka 2-3 dana. Uopće nije puno.

Što su vam rekle patronažne/pedijatri - je li jedna tetra (ili platnena pelena) dovoljna za široko povijanje? Ja sam dobila različite informacije.

----------


## ardnas

da vidim klara da su nam bebe razlika jedan dan, ali moj stvarno kad kaka to je tako obilno ljepljivi i žuto da ja to moram obliti sažuljam domaćim sapunom i tek onda stavim u kantu gdje čekaju za pranje. Tetre perem na 90 stupnjeva.
Za široko ne znam nisu nam rekli da treba.

----------


## klara

> da vidim klara da su nam bebe razlika jedan dan, ali moj stvarno kad kaka to je tako obilno ljepljivi i žuto da ja to moram obliti sažuljam domaćim sapunom i tek onda stavim u kantu gdje čekaju za pranje. Tetre perem na 90 stupnjeva...


Ili nam bebe imaju drugačiju kakicu, ili ti i ja imamo drugačije ideje o tome koliko temeljito isprana treba biti pelena prije nego završi u mašini  :Smile:

----------


## ardnas

Pa ja sam nova u ovome, pa možda cjepidlačim. Probat ću manje ispirat pa ću vidit kod sljedećeg pranja da li će sve izaći bez pranja na ruke.

----------


## klara

> Pa ja sam nova u ovome, pa možda cjepidlačim. Probat ću manje ispirat pa ću vidit kod sljedećeg pranja da li će sve izaći bez pranja na ruke.


 Hajde javi kako je proslo pranje.

Usput, sjetila sam se price o jednoj zeni sa sela (ne sjecam se kad ni gdje niti tko mi je pricao) koja je za bebu imala tocno 6 tetra pelena. I ispirala ih je u moru.
Vjerujem da to funkcionira, ako kod svakog presvlacenja pelenu operes i stavis susiti. Mozda je i manje posla nego ovi nasi danasnji sistemi 
 :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

ardnas i klara, stavljate im po jednu tetru?

----------


## ardnas

da po jednu....

----------


## BOZZ

Curke jel koja koristi ove mother-ease pelene,nekako mi se jako dopadaju,cjena im je ufff,ali su mi upale u oči.https://usshop.motherease.com/shopdi...t=Duo+Packages

----------


## ardnas

BOZZ nisma čula za te pelene, tako da ne znam.
Samo da javim curama više ne ispirem na ruke jako, samo saperem kakicu i iskuham tetre na 90 i sve ode.

----------


## klara

> ardnas i klara, stavljate im po jednu tetru?


Da. (tek sad vidim pitanje)
Danas idemo na utz za kukove, zanima me što će nam reći.

BOZZ pelene izgledaju jako fora, nova ideja.
Ali ja ostajem na kombinaciji tetra+rodin cover. Nakon svih isprobavanja to mi se pokazalo najboljim, jednostavno, mekano i ne procuri.

----------


## nevena

Treba mi savjet iskusnih. Koji coveri su vam se pokazali prakticniji (na cicak ili drukere) za bebu od 9 mjeseci i stariju?

trebala bi kupiti nove pa razmisljam sta da uzmem. do sad sam imala na cicak jer su se bolje mogle regulirati oko strukica a za drukere sam se bojala da budu ili prevelike ili premale i da na kraju sve procuri van. sad je vec poprilicnlo aktivan nisam sigurna sta je bolje. koje su se vama pokazale prakticnije, drukeri ili cicak? uzela bi rodine puse

----------


## klara

Ja vise volim drukere. Ne procuri nista.

----------


## nevena

Thanks klara. nije ti se dogodilo da oko nogica budu ili labave ili premale? jedino toga me frka.

----------


## BOZZ

da meni se dogodilo dok smo prlazili na veču veličinu,ali kada su nam bili taman super su bili.Meni su na čičak odlični podesiš si kako treba a ionako covere ne pereš na velikoj temp.pa čičak je čvrst.Sada trnutno imam dvoje na čičak i dvoje  na drrukere.

----------


## nevena

Kod malo vecih beba koje vec sve jedu, jel vam smrde ü platnenima? Taj miris mokrace se bas osjeti ako smo malo duze vani pa ne mijenjam tako cesto kao doma.  Onda smrdi kao da  ima hrpa kake u peleni. Kako je kod vas

----------


## Lutonjica

pelene tako smrde kad se u njima nakupi previše deterdženta
opeti ih jedan ciklus samo s vodom, a ubuduće peri s manje deterdženta

----------


## nevena

Hvala Lutonjica, budem tako napravila. Nadam se da ce pomoci jer stvarno jako smrde.

Inace svaki put uključim dodatno ispiranje ali ocito nije bilo dovoljno da se deterdžent sav ispere.

----------


## nevenera

ja se spremam za ponovno korištenje platnenih. tin je s dvije godine prestao nositi platene, tj ovo ljeto,  i sad imamo mali odmor ali u 5 mj dolazi beba i ima da ih opet upogonim.

----------


## S2000

Meni su drazi na drukere jer moj vragolan obozava otvarati cicak..

----------


## a72

samo stranicu prije sam napisala kako moje nikad ne smrde, i kao pod zakon pocele su smrditi, ali strasno. na pocetku trudnoce sam, pa sam mislila da to samo meni nesto smrdi, ali i mm kaze da je nesto drugacije...i sinoc ih stavim prati bez praska, sa sodom i sircetom- ljudi moji koliko je pjene bilo , nisam mogla vjerovati. a ja ih perem sa malo praska, predpranje i duplo ispiranje, i opet se toga nakupilo...sad cemo vidjeti je li do toga bilo...
i recite mi da li taj smrad odmah nestane ili je potrebno nekoliko puta tako ih oprati?  (nisu smrdile dok su suhe, vec kad se popiski odmah zasmrdi kao da se ukakio, a nije )

----------


## lady.x

Ako smrde odmah kad ih skines ja bih odnela urin bebe na analizu, za svaki sl.

----------


## Mellyca

> samo stranicu prije sam napisala kako moje nikad ne smrde, i kao pod zakon pocele su smrditi, ali strasno. na pocetku trudnoce sam, pa sam mislila da to samo meni nesto smrdi, ali i mm kaze da je nesto drugacije...i sinoc ih stavim prati bez praska, sa sodom i sircetom- ljudi moji koliko je pjene bilo , nisam mogla vjerovati. a ja ih perem sa malo praska, predpranje i duplo ispiranje, i opet se toga nakupilo...sad cemo vidjeti je li do toga bilo...
> i recite mi da li taj smrad odmah nestane ili je potrebno nekoliko puta tako ih oprati?  (nisu smrdile dok su suhe, vec kad se popiski odmah zasmrdi kao da se ukakio, a nije )


i nase su jedno vrijeme bile pocele tako smrditi  - par puta smo i ja i MM bili sigurni da se ukakila, a kad ono lazna uzbuna. Nisam sigurna koliko puta sam ih tako ispirala, mislim da sam cak i jednom ih sve oprala sve na 95, za svaki slucaj, uglavnom prestalo je. 
pokusaj koji put tako, a ako i dalje bude jako zaudaralo onda napravi kako ti je ladx.x napisala..

----------


## a72

*lady.x*,koji su jos simptomi urinoinfekta?  bas o tome ne znam nista, nismo imali tih problema...
*Mellyca*  , ok probacu i na 95 jednom , nisam ih nikad prala na toliko. imamo ih skoro godinu dana i ovo nam se prvi put desava..

----------


## Mellyca

ma i nama se to desilo nakon vise od godinu dana koristenja, i isto ih nisam nikada iskuhavala, uvijek na 60, ali taj put sam za svaki slucaj okrenula na visu temperaturu i ponovila bih ispiranje..

----------


## Bonavia

Imam jedno pitanje;čitam ovdje da sušenje u sušilici omekšava pelene.Naše su nakon pranja na 95 i renoviranja čička za novu bebu malo tvrde.Mene zanima dali se mogu posušitio jednom ili dvaput u sušilici pa su onda mekše nekoliko sljedečih pranja i sušenja na žici ili je učinak omekšavanja jednokratan.Nažalost nisam ponosna vlasnica sušilice :Smile:

----------


## Mellyca

> Imam jedno pitanje;čitam ovdje da sušenje u sušilici omekšava pelene.Naše su nakon pranja na 95 i renoviranja čička za novu bebu malo tvrde.Mene zanima dali se mogu posušitio jednom ili dvaput u sušilici pa su onda mekše nekoliko sljedečih pranja i sušenja na žici ili je učinak omekšavanja jednokratan.Nažalost nisam ponosna vlasnica sušilice


nisam ni ja (ali namjeravam to postat  :Grin: ), ali mislim da je ucinak jednokratan. probaj ih malo protrljati medju rukama, tako sam ih ja omeksavala..

----------


## klara

> Imam jedno pitanje;čitam ovdje da sušenje u sušilici omekšava pelene.Naše su nakon pranja na 95 i renoviranja čička za novu bebu malo tvrde.Mene zanima dali se mogu posušitio jednom ili dvaput u sušilici pa su onda mekše nekoliko sljedečih pranja i sušenja na žici ili je učinak omekšavanja jednokratan.Nažalost nisam ponosna vlasnica sušilice


To i mene zanima

----------


## June

Kod mene je učinak sušenja u sušilici jednokratan, čim ih operem, nema više one mekoće.

----------


## klara

Šteta - onda nema smisla davat prijateljici na jednokratno sušenje.

----------


## vještičica

učinak je jednokratan, na žalost
probaj umjesto omekšivača staviti sirće/ocat, možda će tako biti mekše
ako ne, uvijek preostaje trljanje prije upotrebe, to ih definitivno omekša, na žalost i to je jednokratno  :Wink:

----------


## June

Možda možeš probati, jer sad razmišljam da li tvrdoča vode može na to utjecati da ipak izdrži ta mekoća par pranja. Kod nas je voda jako tvrda. Iako opet mislim da to nema neke veze, jer one su mekane jer se "dlaćice" na tkanini u sušilici na vrućem zraku podignu, a to se neminovno gubi čim se ponovno smoče/operu. Barem je tako kod nas.

----------


## Bonavia

Kod nas je voda isto tvrda;ocat sam povremeno stavljala,probat ću sad kod svakog pranja,a muž nek ih dobro protrlja ili nek kupi sušilicu. :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

učinak je definitivno jednokratan
a razlika između pelena posušenih u sušilici i na zraku je OGROMNA

----------


## koalica

već sam koristila platnene ali ne mogu se sjetiti kad smo počeli, a sada bih voljela kad dođe bebica od početka upogoniti platnene.....ali ne sjećam se kako to funkcionira s onom još neformiranom kakicom, tekućom......pa imam osjećaj ko prvo da će curiti na sve strane, a onda  i da će mi biti problem oprati te pelene......imam neke korištene koje su dobro oprane, ali od kakice je ostala tamna fleka...ne bih baš htjela da mi sve izgledaju tako :D

----------


## a72

koalice, pa jedino ti je rjesenje onda koristiti papirice za pp.

----------


## Mellyca

da, ali zavisi i od papirica. Ja sam sa L. cijelo vrijeme koristila te papirice, ali bi svejedno ostala fleka. Sada sam uzela neke deblje, koji su kao bas za stolicu kod dojene djece, pa cemo vidjeti jesu li sta bolji. 
No te fleke ti odu ako susis pelene na suncu..

----------


## Lutonjica

nama su, otkad nema sunca, sve pelene i zaštitne u žutim i narančastim flekama, ali mene to ne smeta. čekam proljeće da ih opet pobijelimo LOL

----------


## koalica

pa ako se dobro sjećam bebe prvih par mjeseci imaju onako nekako tekuću stolicu pa mi se čini da tu papirići ne pomažu puno......ali ako sam dobro shvatila većina vas koristi platnene od rođenja i nema nekih većih problema........onda ću morati i ja pokušati što prije, samo se nadam da će veličina odgovarati, za N sam uzimala uglavnom medium......ali one neke (npr. mib-ove) se mogu drukerima smanjiti pa će valjda nešto funkcionirati :D

----------


## klara

Moja starija curica je nosila jednokratne pelene prvih 6 mjeseci, sad smo od početka u platnenim. I mogu reći da ima puno manje curenja kakice. U stvari, kad imamo Rodine zaštitne preko pelene ništa ne procuri, u peleni bude poplava a bodić i tutica čisti.

----------


## klara

> nama su, otkad nema sunca, sve pelene i zaštitne u žutim i narančastim flekama, ali mene to ne smeta. čekam proljeće da ih opet pobijelimo LOL


Ni mene ne smeta. Shvaćam da neke mame smeta, imam prijateljice koje ne mogu podnjeti nikakve vrste mrlja, ali svi smo različiti.

Tetre su super za mrlje, puno se lakše operu jer kakica ne bude uvijek na istom mjestu.

----------


## Suncokretica

Drage mame, molila bih vas za pomoć. Unatoč tome što sam progutala mnoštvo vaših postova, još sam uvijek u dilemi. Naime, kroz dva mjeseca treba doći i naša srećica i ozbiljno razmišljam o tome čim ranije početi s platnenima (pa i pokušati popratiti onaj prvotni period "grličarstva"  :Smile:  ) Međutim, stvar je u sljedećem - očito je da će naš bebač (koji skriva identitet) biti mali mali, vjerojatno i ispod 3 kg. Nekako mi se učinilo, prema ovim napisima, da bi za prvih nekoliko mjeseci dobro poslužile pelene Bambino mio, budući da su nešto sitnije, a kasnije neke poput Rodinih i sl. E sad; nekakav početni paket s 12 Bambina dođe preko 500 kn, zguramo s njima do 7 kg i onda moramo u nabavku novih 20-ak komada tog nekog drugog proizvođača - sve u svemu čini mi se ukupno kao velik trošak, a s obzirom na gore navedeno, ne znam kako drukčije, a da mrvicu ne izgubim u velikoj peleni  :Smile:   Imate li možda kakav savjet? Hvala puno!

----------


## koalica

Uvijek možeš na rodinoj burzi probati s rabljenima, curke stalno prodaju po povoljnim cijenama.......a ja sam s prvom bebom kombinirala platnene i jednokratne dok nisam skupila dovoljno da mogu samo platnene koristiti - isto mi je bilo skupo odjednom kupiti 20 kom, pa sam kupovala po 2-3 svaki mjesec....ovisno kako bih bila sa financijama....i na kraju ih skupila dvadesetak :D

----------


## gica

a zasto za pocetak ne bi koristila (2 ili 1) tetra+svedsku, old school  :Smile:  mozes bez problema da ih iskuvavas, pa nema fleka, suse se ekspresno, jeftine su, dobro upijaju i kaku pogotovo tu prvu tecnu, a tetra pelene uvek i kasnije trebaju, mesto peskira, za briskanje, kao podloga... mi smo tako, pa postepeno kupovali platnene...

----------


## Lutonjica

za mini bebače najbolje su tetre plus švedske

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni je nakraju krvo sto sam kupila samo 8 NB Rodinih,moja malecka ima 3,5mj i jos su nam dobre!
doduse,ona sa mjesec dana nije jos bila dosla ni na porodjajnu kilazu (3400gr),da je sve islo u redu vjerujem da bi ih do sada bili prerasli...

ali te NB sam koristila cim joj je otpao pupak,nisam bas htjela da ga prekriva platnena...

mozes kupit polovne NB,one su u principu uvijek u jako dobrom stanju bas zato jer ih bebe brzo prerastu!
moje su evo pored povremenog susenja u susilici (ja ih dosusim na kratkom 20min programu da budu meke) u savrsenom stanju!

----------


## tua

molim pomoc  :Smile: 
ljuta sam skroz...kad se mala rodila, izvadila pelene od brata iz ormara i skuzila sam da su otisle gumice. ok, mislila sam od starosti. ali sad se i na njenima, novima, isto dogada, koristimo ih nekih godinu dana. imam ih fakat puno, nisu stalno sve u opticaju, razliciti proizvodaci, drzim ih na suho, stavljam ocat u prvo ispiranje... pa sta im je?!

----------


## S2000

Nekvalitetne gumice? Susenje na prevrucem? 
Hmm, ne znam, ali ne bi bilo lose da ti neka sivalica zamjeni gumice.

----------


## Lutonjica

nemam pojma, meni se još nikad nije desilo da mi otiđe gumica, a imam pelena koje je koristilo i troje djece

ja nikad ne koristim ocat, možda je u tome stvar?

----------


## Lutonjica

pardon, neke je koristilo i 4 djece

----------


## mala-vila

ja bi rekla da je stvar u lošoj kvaliteti gumica, nakon godinu dana koristenja da odu je pre, pre... bez obzira kaj koristi

----------


## Lutonjica

> imam ih fakat puno, nisu stalno sve u opticaju, razliciti proizvodaci


teško da je kod svih tih pelena stvar u lošoj gumici
prije će biti da je u nečem kod nje stvar, jel ocat ili nešto drugo, nemam pojma

----------


## mala-vila

ja koristim ocat pa nista, trenutno se suše na vručem radijatoru, mozda je kombinacija vise stvari, ko zna, ali stvarno moras zamjeniti gumice. mozda mozes pitati neku šivalicu običnu (popravci i to) da ti to napravi

----------


## S2000

Meni je jedna sivalica kod koje sam kupila nekoliko pelena obavjestila da je tada koristila nekvalitetne gumice, da joj posaljem nazad i sve mi je besplatno zamjenila s novim  :Smile:  nove su super i nisu popustile nista. 
E sad ja bi rekla da ju u tebe do kvalitete gumice, ali ako kazes da su pelene razlicitih proizvodjaca, onda stvarno ne znam sto bi moglo biti.

----------


## klara

Da nije stvar u previsokoj temp. kod pranja?

----------


## vještičica

a da nije stvar u guzamazi? masnoća iz kreme "rastvori" gumice, čak i silikonske

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke dali netko koristi ili je koristio Gdipers pelene od rođenja?

----------


## Suncokretica

S malim zakašnjenjem, ali zahvaljujem svim mamama na prijedlozima  :Heart:

----------


## tua

> a da nije stvar u guzamazi? masnoća iz kreme "rastvori" gumice, čak i silikonske


s nicim ne mazem.
hvala vam na idejama, zasad sam izbacila ocat, pa cu vidjet. netko je gore spomenuo radijator, jel moguce da bi on djelovao na gumu?

----------


## klara

Meni je lastika otisla na lanjskim stramplicama, koje nit se peru svaki drugi dan, niti se peru na visokoj temperaturi. Steti im kad stoje, zasto i kako ne kuzim.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da??  mi imamo štramplica starih 8 godina i niš im nije  :Undecided:

----------


## klara

> ma da??  mi imamo štramplica starih 8 godina i niš im nije


Imam i ja stare koje su super, ali neke nisu. 
Moj tata ima neki veš star 20 godina na kome su lastike super. A neki dan sam izvukla  nenošene neoprane gaće kojima je gumica popustila. 
Imamo mali misterij - što se događa s gumicama u gaćama i pelenama  :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

da, guma starenjem postane krta i popuca, kod osobito starih stvari/stvari jako izloženih elementima, strusi se u prah
takođe, određene vrste elastike starenjem postanu "gnjecave" (nemam  bolji opis) i nekako, kao da se rastope i često se ne mogu ni odstraniti  sa odjeće 
i jedno i drugo sam primjetila na kupaćim kostimima starijeg datuma i po nekom komadu donjeg veša

u zavisnosti od vrste i kvalitete gumenih vlakana u lastišu, neki traju vječno, neki krepaju za kratko vrijeme 

generalno, tokom podužeg šivećeg staža primjetila sam da "tvrde", teško rastegljive gume duže traju od onih mekanih (sa tankim i nježnim, jako rastegljivim gumenim nitima) kakve se npr. stavljaju na donje rublje i bebi stvarčice, no, nije pravilo, samo neko uopšteno lično zapažanje
iz tog razloga kupujem samo kvalitetan lastiš koji na deklaraciji ima navedeno da trpi deterdžent i pranje na višim temperaturama

----------


## Kadauna

pitanje sigurno već 100x postavljeno, kakve cover gaće koristite za noć? Vunene? Ako da, koje su naj... i nepropusne

PUL - meni ok, ali je to onda satima hermetički zatvoreno, ne propuštaju ali mi se taj dio ne sviđa .-((

----------


## S2000

PUL propopusta zrak a vlagu ne, tako da ti bebina guza sigurno nije vakumirana  :Smile:  
Vuneni su super, 
http://hyenacart.com/stores/WildChildWoolies/
Za ove sam cula da su super, al malo skuplje. Ima i jeftinijih... Probaj.

----------


## jedna2

*a72* Jesi li se rijesila smrada pelena? Ako jesi ajde molim te napisi kako.
I moje su pocele smrditi, a smrde i nakon dodatnog ispiranja (pri kojemu nije bas bilo pjene jer deterdjenta koristim zaista minimalno) zapravo jedno nosenje su ok i onda ponovo smrde. 
Jel djeluje pranje na 95?
Jel moguce da smrde zbog previse sode bikarbone (stavljam je pri svakom pranju)?

I jel moguce da dijete od godinu dana ima urinoinfekciju ciji je jedini znak smrad pelena?

----------


## cokolina

trebam pomoc; jel netko zna tko proizvodi ovakve zastitne?
kupila sam takve prije na nekakvom sajmu, ali ne znam tko je bio proizvodjac, nema etikete, nista...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/p10402001.jpg/

----------


## mala-vila

> trebam pomoc; jel netko zna tko proizvodi ovakve zastitne?
> kupila sam takve prije na nekakvom sajmu, ali ne znam tko je bio proizvodjac, nema etikete, nista...
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/p10402001.jpg/


ja sam imala takve, mislim da se radi o dolisi, ona ne radi "na bijelo" pa ako treba brisati post, brisite! u zadnje vrijeme sam takve primjetila i kod sunčice VŽ. mozda jedna od njih dvije. jako dobri coveri, odličan model!

----------


## cokolina

hm, ne znam. ovo je bila bas neka firma na sajmu. sumnjam da je netko na crno mogao prodavati.

----------


## mala-vila

moze se, pripicuknu se ti prodavatelji nekom ko ima firmu

----------


## cokolina

sad sam pogledala dolisin album, i cini mi se da je ipak ona! poslacu joj poruku!
hvala ti na pomoci!

----------


## mala-vila

nista  :Smile:

----------


## ivana b

> * Marika Pika*, uzela sam preko ebaya izuzetno povoljno nove nekorištene ultrafit popolini 2 vrste, ukupno 15 kom, i to pola od flanela a za drugu vrstu nisam sigurna jesu li organic ili taj tanzel, jer gledajući na Popolini stranicama meni to izgleda slično  a kakve su vidit ćemo uskoro kad se beba rodi. Zasad sam jako zadovoljna dizajnom, imaju i one drukere za skraćivanje sprijeda za jako malu guzu


evo da javim svoja iskustva sa Popolini ultrafit - ja prezadovoljna, dizajn super za mog debelog guzatog mališu koji sa 4 mj nosi cover veličine L  :Smile:  
Dobre su mi i frotirne i one koje su od običnog platna (još nisam skužila koje su zapravo od tanzela) samo na nekima mi se nekako brže troši čičak..al tome sam vjerojatno ja krivac jer perem na 90 a onda pržim na radijatoru, odnosno par puta sam ih stavila na onu stranu gdje je čičak i nekako kao da se spržio, ušao u se..al još to funkcionira ako dobro stisnem prstima. Za svaki slučaj da pitam - gdje ste mijenjale čičke, može li se kod šnajderice ili u Rodi uz nadoplatu naravno?

----------


## cokolina

opet ja,ne znam zasto mi se Dolisa ne javlja?! zna li netko jel ona jos aktivna na forumu? slala sam i mail...i nista :Sad:

----------


## mala-vila

cokolina bas sam te htjela pitati jesi li sto narucila, naime jucer sam saznala da vise ne radi

----------


## cokolina

pa kako sad ne radi? zauvijek ili privremeno? sta se desilo?

----------


## mala-vila

a ne znam, udala se, kaze da ne radi ni trecinu kak je prije. steta, meni je ona zakon, tj. njene rukotvorine.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Kada ste pocele stavljati dodatne uloske u pelene?
Mi smo donedavno bili na Rodinim NB i sad smo presli na Flafice OS. Ove prve su bile prilicno deblje...
Jucer mi se prvi put dogodilo da je malo cover propustio,bas je pelena bila iznimno natopljena...
Da koristim platnene i za noc sigurno bi vec stavljala ulozak bar u nocnu,ovako preko dana jos uvijek guram bez...

----------


## Lutonjica

klinjo sad ima 9 mjeseci, još uvijek ne koristim dodatne uloške ni po danu ni po noći. 
odnosno, koristim ih samo s 3 bella bottoms pelene koje su tanašne, a njih ionako rijetko koristim, tek ako su sve ostale prljave

----------


## mala-vila

sa cca 6mj. mi imamo pocketice

----------


## a72

> *a72* Jesi li se rijesila smrada pelena? Ako jesi ajde molim te napisi kako.
> I moje su pocele smrditi, a smrde i nakon dodatnog ispiranja (pri kojemu nije bas bilo pjene jer deterdjenta koristim zaista minimalno) zapravo jedno nosenje su ok i onda ponovo smrde. 
> Jel djeluje pranje na 95?
> Jel moguce da smrde zbog previse sode bikarbone (stavljam je pri svakom pranju)?
> I jel moguce da dijete od godinu dana ima urinoinfekciju ciji je jedini znak smrad pelena?


*jedna2*, rijesili smo smrad...prvo sam ih prala bez praska, na 60`  samo soda +ocat, da ih dezinfikujem dodatno sam ih oprala jednom na 90` isto bez praska, dva-tri dana sam bila bez pelena , koristili jednokratne dok se to sve ispralo i osusilo, ali sad ne smrde. ne znam da li je zbog sode, ja u pretpranje ponekad stavim sodu, a nekad ne. ako opet pocne sad znam sta i kako...probaj pa javi.
za urinoinfekt ne znam, nemam iskustva.
*cokolina*, ja sam takve narucivala kod Naide.

----------


## bucka

koristimo platnene od rođenja, često ih po danu mijenjamo, peremo na 60 sa pola čepa sensitive tekućeg detergenta bez boja, mirisa..., ispiremo ih 2x, a svejedno malac ima često jako crvenu guzu
trenutno mu je tako crvena da neda ni dotaknut i plače kad mu idemo namazat sa kremom
ima tko možda neki savjet ?

----------


## Lutonjica

gljivice?

----------


## cokolina

> *cokolina*, ja sam takve narucivala kod Naide.


Naide iz BIH? jel to sta onda skuplja postarina?

----------


## bucka

> gljivice?


zadnji put su bile i dpobili plymicol za mazat
možda su i sad

----------


## ivarica

ako su gljivice, operi pelene ipak na 90 u sljedecih par pranja

----------


## bucka

thanx
čitam da nije pametno da dojilja konzumira šečer i pivo, a ja ga u zadnje vrijeme znala konzumirat :Embarassed:

----------


## cokolina

samo secer ili secer i pivo zajedno?!

----------


## a72

*cokolina*, zaista ne znam, ja sam u Cg pa mi je to bila najbliza opcija, a ti imas veci izbor, mislim a da su i rodine takve.
http://www.roda.hr/v2/index.php?page...emart&Itemid=6

----------


## Beti3

*cokolina*, poslala sam ti poruku sa stranicom moje šivalice, ako te zanima, iz ZG je.

----------


## cokolina

rodine vise necu, nisam zadovoljna, a ove mi se cine kao od Dolise kod koje sam kupila.

----------


## cokolina

> *cokolina*, poslala sam ti poruku sa stranicom moje šivalice, ako te zanima, iz ZG je.


znam, ali njene su na čičak, to mi ne odgovara. I ima 4 velicine, ne znam koja bi bolje odgovarala, x ili xl. jednom sam se tako zeznula.

----------


## Beti3

Ove koje sam ja kupila su bez čička, samo drukeri, valjda je sad drugačije.

----------


## bucka

> samo secer ili secer i pivo zajedno?!


znala popit malo pive od limuna poslije ručka i za desert par čokpladnih školjkica iz neke bombonjere

----------


## mali laf

Ja uvijek s flaficama stavljam sve uloške.Nemam neki pametan razlog.

Pelene nam nisu nikada smrdile.Perem sa žlicom sode i žlicom praška na 60,u pretpranje stavim žlicu sode,u ispiranje malo octa.Tak perem i našu robu.Niko ne smrdi,ni mi ni pelene.

Što se gljiva i dojenja tiče,mislim da tu baš nema neke veze.Gljive imaju veze s većim ili manjim imunitetom.O tome hoćeš li pojesti jednu ili dvije čokoladice ne ovisi cijeli svijet,pa ni gljive.Samo se ti zasladi! :Cool: 
Znam da ima sredstava za dezinfekciju rublja baš u takve svrje,jedino nisam sigurna koliko su agresivni za male guze...

----------


## orlica

> opet ja,ne znam zasto mi se Dolisa ne javlja?! zna li netko jel ona jos aktivna na forumu? slala sam i mail...i nista


javi joj se preko facea, moja prijateljica je prije desetak dana primila njen paket! Zove se Dolisa MadewithLove!

----------


## cokolina

> javi joj se preko facea, moja prijateljica je prije desetak dana primila njen paket! Zove se Dolisa MadewithLove!


hvala, pokusat cu!

----------


## bubimira

> za mini bebače najbolje su tetre plus švedske


jel na to idu i zaštitne? nisam nikad koristila te švedske pelene

malo bi obnovila kolekciju pelenica za bebača, imam prastare kamarise koji su nas doduše dobro poslužili i vjerujem da će još ali znam da su preogromne za tek rođenu bebu.
imate li cure možda preporuku za još neke pelenice u maloj veličini. ja sam skroz izašla iz ove priče o platnenima

----------


## Lutonjica

da, gore još idu zaštitne. ma to je fakat super kombinacija za novorođenčad.

roda ti ima male pelene za novorođenčad, pogledaj u webshopu

a kamarisovke "kaubojke"su stvarno zakon, koliko god kroj bio nezgrapan, super upijaju a skoro pa su neuništive

----------


## bubimira

> da, gore još idu zaštitne. ma to je fakat super kombinacija za novorođenčad.
> 
> roda ti ima male pelene za novorođenčad, pogledaj u webshopu
> 
> a kamarisovke "kaubojke"su stvarno zakon, koliko god kroj bio nezgrapan, super upijaju a skoro pa su neuništive


thx!
da,  meni je kamaris preživio sve bure i oluje i izgledaju skoro pa ko nove  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Mi nismo koristili svedske, samo tetra i zastitne. Najjednostavnije moguce cesto ispadne najbolje

----------


## bzara

mi smo isto platneni pelenaši od rođenja. oduševljena sam sa svim i Nia ih isto obožava, guza predivna, brinemo o okolišu, ma nikada nisam pomislila da bih drugačije.  :Smile: 
međutim Nia sada ima 16,5 mjeseci i vrlo često mi znaju procuriti. ne znam jel problem u zaštitnima (imamo Rodine na čičak) ili nešto drugo. najgore mi je što obavezno kad idemo van se jako popiški, valjda joj se počne piškiti kad izađe na hladno. planiramo izbaciti pelene na proljeće skroz, jer već sad piškimo i kakamo na nonicu, i pelene praktički koristimo samo kad smo vani. ali me brine jer bude sva mokra - štramplice, hlačice... a vani je hladno! 
vidim da joj se zaštitne pomaknu kad ju presvlačim. jel ima netko prijedlog da probam neke druge ili nešto drugo?

----------


## bucka

> jel na to idu i zaštitne? nisam nikad koristila te švedske pelene
> 
> malo bi obnovila kolekciju pelenica za bebača, imam prastare kamarise koji su nas doduše dobro poslužili i vjerujem da će još ali znam da su preogromne za tek rođenu bebu.


ja imam 1 ili možda čak i 2 newborn,pa ti poklonim
natko ih je vrlo malo nosio

----------


## S2000

> mi smo isto platneni pelenaši od rođenja. oduševljena sam sa svim i Nia ih isto obožava, guza predivna, brinemo o okolišu, ma nikada nisam pomislila da bih drugačije. 
> međutim Nia sada ima 16,5 mjeseci i vrlo često mi znaju procuriti. ne znam jel problem u zaštitnima (imamo Rodine na čičak) ili nešto drugo. najgore mi je što obavezno kad idemo van se jako popiški, valjda joj se počne piškiti kad izađe na hladno. planiramo izbaciti pelene na proljeće skroz, jer već sad piškimo i kakamo na nonicu, i pelene praktički koristimo samo kad smo vani. ali me brine jer bude sva mokra - štramplice, hlačice... a vani je hladno! 
> vidim da joj se zaštitne pomaknu kad ju presvlačim. jel ima netko prijedlog da probam neke druge ili nešto drugo?


Meni se te na cicak isto pomicu, maleni ima mrsave nogice pa oko nogica ucijek ima lufta. Sa coverom na drukere nemamo taj problem jer oko nogica stegnemo po volji.

----------


## puntica

> ja imam 1 ili možda čak i 2 newborn,pa ti poklonim
> natko ih je vrlo malo nosio


imam i ja nešto newbornica. posudit ću ih jednoj curi, a ona ih može proslijediti tebi, ako hoćeš. imam ih dosta...

tebi= bubimira ne bucka  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> Meni se te na cicak isto pomicu, maleni ima mrsave nogice pa oko nogica ucijek ima lufta. Sa coverom na drukere nemamo taj problem jer oko nogica stegnemo po volji.


meni su sad s drugim djetetom coveri na drukere super, jer je mala pravi bumbar
ali s keksićkom - drukeri nikako pa nikako. Ona je bila prava mršavica, i nema toga covera na drukere koji se mogao toliko smanjiti da joj nema lufta oko nogu. zatvorila bih na zadnji druker i dalje bi bilo preširoko  :Rolling Eyes: 
jedino je čičak dolazio u obzir  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ali ja cicak zategnem skroz skroz, a oko nogica rupa. 
S drukerima zakopcam na zadnju i taman. 
Oba su Rodini iste velicine. 
Dijete mi ima 19 mj i 9 kg.

----------


## alkemicar

ma zar nam se prijatelj još nije udebljao ?  :Smile: 
btw, mali oft, jedva čekam da se vidimo na kavici, točnije negdje u parkiću da se oni poigraju, a mi napričamo, al stalno mi je boležljiv nešto

on topic, M je isto platnenopelenaš od svog 3 tjedna starosti i sve pet do prije 2-3 tjedna
počeo je jako puno piškiti i procuri mu ponekad, zapravo sve češće
s tim što kod njega nema lufta oko bucki nogica već bih, čini mi se, trebala ga presvlačiti svako sat vremena jer od količine to procuri kroz cover nekako
od covera koristimo najčešće ME air flow, rodine, ponekad Dolisine

----------


## bzara

hvala svima na odgovorima  :Love: 
mi isto imamo na čičak. prvi cover nam je bio na drukere, pa mi se nije svidjalo što svaki puta kad bi je skinula bi se ti drukeri urezali u nogice. Nia nije buhtlica, nogice su joj normalne, ni pretanke ni predebele, ali mislim da je kod nas isto ovo što i kod *alkemičar,* jako puno piški i zbog toga procuri. moram baš jako paziti ako idemo u dulje šetnje, da ju obavezno prije šetnje stavim na nonu da se ispiški, i da joj ne dam puno piti barem pola sata prije izlaska. probati ću još nabaviti jedan cover neki drugi pa ću vidjeti hoće li biti kakvih promjena!

----------


## S2000

Alkemicar, pa kako nije, vidis da nema vise 8 kg  :Smile:  
Javi se pa se vidimo, da izbrisemo bolnicu iz sjecanja  :Smile: 

Jel koristite dodatne uloske ako vam puno piske? Ja sam isto pocela dodavati dodatne uloske, posebno u fittedice koje su sprijeda dosta prazne, a pisonja piski samo sprijeda.

----------


## ardnas

Meni isto procuri, imamo 9 kila, puno piškimo i kod svakog preslvačenja moram i bodić mijenjati. Iskreno ne sviđa mi se to jer ispada da je stalno u mokrom bodiću i to oko bubrega. Koristimo rodine puse sa zaštitnim gaćama isto od rode, onda obične tetre sa zaštitnim, bambino mio, ma kod svih ista stvar. Nama se smoči onaj opšiv na zaštitnima i preko njega pređe na bodi.
Presvlačimo se svaka 1,5 h ili 2. 
Isto mu se urezuju u nožice zaštitne gaciće, i to baš ne volim. Sad nosimo L od Rode.
Origami nam se malo čini ne praktičan sada kada je veći, kako ih vi motate u tetre?

----------


## S2000

A jeste probali s vunenim coverima?

----------


## ardnas

ma nismo, imamo dermatitis pa vuna otpada, nažalost...

----------


## Lutonjica

jeste probali? mi smo baš zbog atopijskog dermatitisa koristili isključivo vunene zaštitne

----------


## marta

Meni je origami i dalje OK. Motam bez problema, osim kad gospojica tu i tamo odluci pobjeci.

----------


## ardnas

Za vunu nam je rekla pedijatrica da nikako ne stavljam vunene čarape, pa sam pretpostavila da ni cover vuneni nije dobar, jer baš po nogicama ima dermatitis.
Origami mi je malo na knap, kao da mi fali materijala.

----------


## klara

> Meni je origami i dalje OK. Motam bez problema, osim kad gospojica tu i tamo odluci pobjeci.


i nama je ok za sad. mislim da se veličina može podesiti presavijanjem ne-baš-na-pola. ali kad bebolina počne puzati vidjet ćemo.
starija curka je nosila fiteed kakve sad nemam strpljenja šivati, tetre sam tek sad "otkrila".
marta koliko je tvoja gospojica stara?

----------


## marta

9 i pol mjeseci. KOristim tetre s vunenim coverom na cicak i sasvrseno funkcioniraju. Doduse mi i bezpelenasimo, al sto se tice zamotavanja meni je tu origami zakon.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Za vunu nam je rekla pedijatrica da nikako ne stavljam vunene čarape, pa sam pretpostavila da ni cover vuneni nije dobar, jer baš po nogicama ima dermatitis.
> Origami mi je malo na knap, kao da mi fali materijala.


općenito jeste preporuka da djeca s AD ne nose vunu, ali kod nas se to nije pokazalo točnim. margita je loše reagirala na PUL, flis i bilo koji drugi neprirodni materijal, ali vunu je nosila bez problema. mislim, srećom da je bilo tako, inače ne bismo uopće mogli nositi platnene

----------


## jedna2

Koliko je to "malo praska" za pranje pelena? Tj. kad kazete jedna zlica jel to cajna ili jusna i jel vrhom ili razom puna?
Pelene su mi se usmrdile i prvo sam ih samo ispirala pa su i dalje smrdile, a onda sma ih oprala s malo vise praska i dva puta isprala i prestale su smrditi (prala sam sve na 60 stupnjeva). 
Zaista stavljam jako malo praska, oko dvije razom pune cajne zlicice, jel to ipak premalo?

----------


## PikiViki

Jeli moguće da ti ostane viriti komadic pelene tamo gdje je lastika na zaštitnim gaćicama? Meni ako procuri,znam da je u tome stvar. A kod ovih šivenih npr Rodinih treba "izvrnuti" onaj rub od pp koji je oko nozica prema vanka.

----------


## Mellyca

Zanima me da li vi kada perete pelene, stavite s njima i drugu robu koja ide na 60 stupnjeva, ili ih perete same?

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja ih perem same...ali 25 komada mi prilicno napuni masinu...+ barem 3-4 mala rucnika koja mi popisa dok ju brisem....+male tetre za brisanje guze...skupi se toga..

----------


## mala-vila

ja sam ih uvijek prala same, isto cca 25kom po masini, mozda koja vise ili manje.

----------


## Lutonjica

perem ih same kad ih se nakupi dovoljno

----------


## klara

> Zanima me da li vi kada perete pelene, stavite s njima i drugu robu koja ide na 60 stupnjeva, ili ih perete same?


Vecinom same, ali znam staviti i pokoji rucnik ili bijeli ves ako ima mjesta.

----------


## orlica

> Zanima me da li vi kada perete pelene, stavite s njima i drugu robu koja ide na 60 stupnjeva, ili ih perete same?


Perem ih same! Isto kad se skupi 20 do 25 kom!!! Imam manju mašinu pa mi je to ok! Prije sam prala i manje dok nisam nabavila dovoljan broj pelenica!

----------


## cikla

Ja stavim i drugu robu, mada većina su pelene. Perem svaki drugi-treći dan, pa je to 15-20 pelena, gaze kojima je brišem, peškiri (njeni i naši), njeni bodići, čarapice, majice i hlačice koje se peru na 60, tetre na kojima leži, naš veš... Ako perem posteljinu onda je u mašini manje pelena, a više svega ostalog.

----------


## orlica

> Koliko je to "malo praska" za pranje pelena? Tj. kad kazete jedna zlica jel to cajna ili jusna i jel vrhom ili razom puna?
> Pelene su mi se usmrdile i prvo sam ih samo ispirala pa su i dalje smrdile, a onda sma ih oprala s malo vise praska i dva puta isprala i prestale su smrditi (prala sam sve na 60 stupnjeva). 
> Zaista stavljam jako malo praska, oko dvije razom pune cajne zlicice, jel to ipak premalo?


Jedna puna jušna žlica praška! Moja mašina ispire sa hladnom vodom (hladnijom od 60 stupnjeva) pa ti ja znam staviti na 60 sa sodom bikarbonom bez centrifuge pa onda još jedno pranje na 60 sa žlicom praška!

----------


## mali laf

Jel ti pelene smrde kad ih izvadiš iz mašine ili kad se beba popiški??Meni se jednom usmrdila pelena kada sam ju zaboravila u kadi nakon ispiranja.Bilo bi idealno kada bi imala balkon ili neko hladnije mjesto poput špajze.Kupaona je topla prostorija i ako pelene čuvaš mokre vrlo lako se usmrde.Usmrdila bi se i obična mokra majica da ju ostaviš duže.

Ja svoje držim na balkonu.Popišane ne ispirem, samo kakane i prije pranja.Sad mi se zalede,al zato govance skinem bez problema. :Very Happy:

----------


## S2000

Ne perem ih same jer perem uglavnom svako 2 dana i ne napuni se masina... Da imam susilicu prala bi sve odjednom pa osusila... Ovako ipak trebam ukalkulirat susenje po hladnom i kisnom vremenu.

----------


## jelena.O

ja perem svako 10 dana ( cca) jel on ima pelene samo kad spava, čak ponekad ni to ne upiša, ali isto tak i u noći mu znam promjenit do 4komada.  najmanje jedan dan provedu u kupaoni ( ak ih odmah ne otpeljam na balkon) i  ništ ne smrde,

----------


## Mellyca

Ma i meni bi napunile masinu 20-25 kom, ali ja bih radje da ih perem cesce, tako da mi ne stoje dugo mokre, pa se sada razmisljam dal da i drugu odjecu stavljam s njima. Mislim, kad pogledas, ionako je rezultat cista roba, prao posebno ili odvojeno..

----------


## mali laf

Nema razloga da ne pereš zajedno ako ti je tako praktičnije.Ja perem posebno jer imam punu mašinu.Dok se peru i suše koristim tetre tak da nikad ne zafali.

Jel vi zaštitne perete u mašini?Meni je to brže na ruke s običnim sapunom.Malo obrišem ručnikom i suho za čas.Bezveze da mi se vrti u mašini 2 sata.

----------


## klara

> Jel vi zaštitne perete u mašini?Meni je to brže na ruke s običnim sapunom.Malo obrišem ručnikom i suho za čas.Bezveze da mi se vrti u mašini 2 sata.


Perem kad su pokakane. Ljena sam ih prati na ruke. Osim kad su pokakane sve tri, onda moram bar jedne oprat na ruke  :Razz:

----------


## bubilly07

Pozdrav svim platnenopelenašicama! Nova sam ovdje, pa ne zamjerite na greškama, čak šta više pomozite!!! :Smile: Zanima me da li na području Slavonskog Broda postoji neko da šije takozvane All in One pelene? Jako sam zainteresovana za kupnju. Naime, imam sina od 4.god i koristili smo pampersice, i taj smrad i sve ostalo nezdravo što ih opisuje, rado bih zamijenila modernim platnenim pelenama sa bebom koja se treba roditi u 5tom mjesecu. Nadam se da će biti odgovora...

----------


## orlica

> Nema razloga da ne pereš zajedno ako ti je tako praktičnije.Ja perem posebno jer imam punu mašinu.Dok se peru i suše koristim tetre tak da nikad ne zafali.
> 
> Jel vi zaštitne perete u mašini?Meni je to brže na ruke s običnim sapunom.Malo obrišem ručnikom i suho za čas.Bezveze da mi se vrti u mašini 2 sata.


nekad da a nekad ne! Ovisi o situaciji, ako sam tek oprala pelene onda ih operem na ruke, a ako znam da imam pelena za mašinu onda ih ubacim na prenje zajedno!

----------


## orlica

> Pozdrav svim platnenopelenašicama! Nova sam ovdje, pa ne zamjerite na greškama, čak šta više pomozite!!!Zanima me da li na području Slavonskog Broda postoji neko da šije takozvane All in One pelene? Jako sam zainteresovana za kupnju. Naime, imam sina od 4.god i koristili smo pampersice, i taj smrad i sve ostalo nezdravo što ih opisuje, rado bih zamijenila modernim platnenim pelenama sa bebom koja se treba roditi u 5tom mjesecu. Nadam se da će biti odgovora...


imaš jako puno Web shopova i naravno dostavu po cijeloj Hrvatskoj........pitaj mr. googla :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

danas sam u vrtiću naišla na ovaj letak pa dijelim info. ovako nešto odavno vani funkcionira, drago mi je da je krenulo i kod nas
http://krampus-najam-pelena.hr/

----------


## bucka

> danas sam u vrtiću naišla na ovaj letak pa dijelim info. ovako nešto odavno vani funkcionira, drago mi je da je krenulo i kod nas
> http://krampus-najam-pelena.hr/


wooooooow

----------


## orlica

prvi put čujem za ovako nešto!!!

----------


## annmary

> Pozdrav svim platnenopelenašicama! Nova sam ovdje, pa ne zamjerite na greškama, čak šta više pomozite!!!Zanima me da li na području Slavonskog Broda postoji neko da šije takozvane All in One pelene? Jako sam zainteresovana za kupnju. Naime, imam sina od 4.god i koristili smo pampersice, i taj smrad i sve ostalo nezdravo što ih opisuje, rado bih zamijenila modernim platnenim pelenama sa bebom koja se treba roditi u 5tom mjesecu. Nadam se da će biti odgovora...


Bok, bubilly07! Ako želiš javi mi se na mail ***********, rado ću s tobom podijeliti svoja iskustva, a imam i neke  platnene pelenice 
pa se možemo dogovoriti ako si zainteresirana.  :Smile:

----------


## bzara

> mi smo isto platneni pelenaši od rođenja. oduševljena sam sa svim i Nia ih isto obožava, guza predivna, brinemo o okolišu, ma nikada nisam pomislila da bih drugačije. 
> međutim Nia sada ima 16,5 mjeseci i vrlo često mi znaju procuriti. ne znam jel problem u zaštitnima (imamo Rodine na čičak) ili nešto drugo. najgore mi je što obavezno kad idemo van se jako popiški, valjda joj se počne piškiti kad izađe na hladno. planiramo izbaciti pelene na proljeće skroz, jer već sad piškimo i kakamo na nonicu, i pelene praktički koristimo samo kad smo vani. ali me brine jer bude sva mokra - štramplice, hlačice... a vani je hladno! 
> vidim da joj se zaštitne pomaknu kad ju presvlačim. jel ima netko prijedlog da probam neke druge ili nešto drugo?


evo da podijelim svoje iskustvo! nakon razbijanja glave što da radimo s pelenicama i našim problemom, skužila sam da u ponudi ima i cover XL  :Rolling Eyes:  (mi smo bili na L). Nia nema puno kila (ne znam točno koliko, mislim da oko 10,5 - 11), ali nabavila sam cover XL i sad mi je lijepo cijela pelenica unutar covera. bilo mi je glupo sad ići u neke prevelike investicije, jer mi smo na putu da skroz skinemo pelene, čekamo samo malo ljepše vrijeme. baš sam zadovoljna, a i čičak na starim coverima je već bio slab, a ovaj zato lijepi predobro! 
pusa svim malim platnenim pelenašima!   :Heart:

----------


## riba26

To sto Krampus nudi je odavno popularno u Americi ali bome je skuuuuupo! 120 kn tjedno? Pa to je oko 500 kn mjesecno.. wow wow wow... too expensive  :Sad:

----------


## riba26

Jeli itko zna jedan od nasih prodavaca koji prodaju strane pelene (kao BumGenius, Tots Bots, Kissaluvs, itd.)?

----------


## S2000

http://minigreeny.com/pelene.html?limit=all

provjeri tu

----------


## klara

> To sto Krampus nudi je odavno popularno u Americi ali bome je skuuuuupo! 120 kn tjedno? Pa to je oko 500 kn mjesecno.. wow wow wow... too expensive


Koliko u prosijeku koštaju jednokratne pelene tjedno (ili mjesečno)?

----------


## zasad skulirana

npr. paket Libero od 64kom je 93kn...dakle cca 300kn mjesecno minimum

----------


## klara

> npr. paket Libero od 64kom je 93kn...dakle cca 300kn mjesecno minimum


Pa onda 500 kn za servis pranja pelena nije toliko skuplje. Ako baš želiš platnene a ne želiš prati. 

Samo da mi financije nisu bitne radije bih uložila novac u skupe pelene po mom izboru i prala ih sama.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je to super ideja za one koji nisu sigurni jel bi il ne bi platnene, pa unajme na mjesec dana.

mislim da nitko ne bi cijeli pelenaški staž unajmljivao pelene?

----------


## klara

> mislim da nitko ne bi cijeli pelenaški staž unajmljivao pelene?


 meni je asocijacija bila bogata zaposela mama iz američkog filma  :Smile: 

dobra je ideja i za ljetovanje, npr odeš u hotel ili kod rođake na tjedan-dva, pa da se ne gnjaviš s pranjem

----------


## a72

> meni je to super ideja za one koji nisu sigurni jel bi il ne bi platnene, pa unajme na mjesec dana.
> 
> mislim da nitko ne bi cijeli pelenaški staž unajmljivao pelene?


i ja prvi put za ovo cujem, a bas mi ima smisla ovo sto Lutonjica kaze, za neodlucne da se proba ...samo ne kontam, za svako dijete nove pelene, i to su samo njegove dok ih koristi, a sta kad prestane, sta bude sa njima. Npr ja uzmeme i kristim mjesec i necu vise, sta bude sa tim pelenama?  i kakvi su modeli , materijali itd?

----------


## orlica

ja mislim da tu svako dijete koristi sve peleneA Ne da svako dijete ima svoje pelene!

----------


## a72

evo sad sam malo detaljnije pogledala stranicu, ipak svako dijete svoje pelene...kako li su to zamislili kad npr neko ubrzo odustane...ne pise nista ni o modelima, ni materijalima.

----------


## Njetočka

Ja sam otkrila najbolju pelenicu ikad. Platnene smo počeli koristiti 2008. za prvo dijete sada koristimo i za maloga. Imamo sve moguće vrste. Sada zadnje sam uzela Flafi pelenu od bambusa sa strane kože sa uloškom od 70%bambusa i 30% nebijeljenog organskog pamuka jer nam se vratila bakterija u urinu. Iako je pelenica razmjerno tanka izdržala je cijelu noć zapišavanja bez da sam ga morala presvlačiti tokom noći. Prezadovoljna sam. Da je barem takvih pelena bilo prije.

----------


## PikiViki

Ma super je ideja za nekog kome se neda  prati pelene. Ali ja osobno nemam problema s tim,  ne uzima puno vremena ni truda kad se navikneš. Ali neka, možda će pomoći popularizaciji platnenih pelena.

----------


## blue bear

Pozdrav svima :Smile:  Novi smo u korištenju platnenih pelena, pa bi nam dobro došli mali savjeti. Zanima me da li vi svaki puta stavljate zaštitu na pelenu? Mene je nakako strah da onda ne skužim da je popišanko pa da bude mokar i prehladi se. Možda je glupavo, ali ja tako. On ne plaće kad je popišan i kad ga odem presvlačiti vidim da je totalno mokar. Preko npći ima fited pelenicu koja ne propušta i presvućem ga jednom u toku noći. Da li vi ćešće presvačite svoje bebe?

----------


## Lutonjica

nema veze što ne kužiš kad je mokar, sigurno i 100% se neće prehladiti. još nisam čula da se netko prehladio jer je nosio mokre platnene pelene.
mokra platnena pelena je na djetetu topla i ohladi se tek kad je skineš s njega.

uskoro će ti toliko piškiti da ćeš morati stavljati zaštitnu ili ćeš kod svakog pišanja morati presvlačiti kompletnu robicu.

----------


## S2000

Bolje stavljaj zastitne. Nece mu biti hladno ne brini... da pokusas s vunenim coverima? 
Prava vuna zimi grije a ljeti hladi. Drugim rijecima uvijek je taman.

----------


## blue bear

Cure hvala na brzim odgovorima :Smile:  A gdje ste nabavile vunene covere?

----------


## S2000

Mislim da u HR ima jedino na minigreeny.com

----------


## S2000

Koliko ti je staro dijete? Ja ne pamtim kad sam prestala po noci mijenjat pelene,,, vec s dva tri mjeseca..

----------


## leptiric_zg

Imam i ja par pitanja. Ne znam jel sam si umislila, ali kad izvadim oprane pelene iz  mašine, osjeti mi se još na mokraću, stavim ih u sušilicu i kad ih od tamo izvadim isto mi se osjeti. Čuvam ih na suho, u kanti s poklopcem (ona za smeće s vratašcima)... stavim 2 žlice praška, ocat i duplo ispiranje. I imam novi Rodin cover (bijeli), K se pokakala i procurilo je na zaštitnu, oprala sam sapunom i stavila da se osuši do pranja u perilici. Nakon sapuna je ostala smeđa velika fleka, ali sam mislila da će otići u pranju, ali nije. Užas, a novi cver. Kako da ju skinem? I imam jedan cover (koristimo ga 6mj) isto Rodin, i drukeri više ne idu jedan u drugi, trebali bi se zamijeniti, šta da ardim, hoće mi to htjet zamijeniti? Samo jedan par na jednoj strani. Hvala.

----------


## klara

stavi na sunce. otići će i miris i fleke.
ako jedan druker ne radi, možeš zašiti pa zaštitne navlačiti kao gačice, tako smo mi radili s jednim. za zamjenu ne znam

----------


## S2000

Mislim da Roda ne popravlja druckere, vec salje nove ispravne zastitne gacice, ukoliko te s greskom nisu kupljene prije vise od 6 mj. 

Za fleke pomaze sunce i par pranja.

----------


## tua

a sto s pelenama kad ih dijete prestane koristiti?
trece je na odgodi, mislim da ih nema smisla toliko cuvati. 
a ima i nekih koje nisu za nista  :Smile:

----------


## rutvica

1, prodaš prek oglasa - jej! novčeki!  :Very Happy: 
2. pokloniš nekome (ha, moš meni  :Smile: 
3. ipak ih čuvaš? nemre im niš biti od stajanja...
4. od uništenih možeš napraviti mekani patchwork ili tako neš...

----------


## mala-vila

> Pozdrav svima Novi smo u korištenju platnenih pelena, pa bi nam dobro došli mali savjeti. Zanima me da li vi svaki puta stavljate zaštitu na pelenu? Mene je nakako strah da onda ne skužim da je popišanko pa da bude mokar i prehladi se. Možda je glupavo, ali ja tako. On ne plaće kad je popišan i kad ga odem presvlačiti vidim da je totalno mokar. Preko npći ima fited pelenicu koja ne propušta i presvućem ga jednom u toku noći. Da li vi ćešće presvačite svoje bebe?


ja nisam presvlacila tokom noci, a sto se tice mokrih pp i prehlade to se sigurno nece dogoditi jer je pelena topla u doticaju s kožom, tek kad ju maknes ohladi se

----------


## leonisa

kako ste uspjeli izdrzati noc?
mi preko noci koristimo jos uvijek jednokratne jer se ona i po danu budi ako su joj mokre. a ja ne zelim kvariti ritam spavanja kojeg ima :D
cak sam i u kriznim danima dnevnog nespavanja, za spavanje obukla jednokratne, samo da se naspava.

inace, preko ljeta sam ju drzala bez covera. istina, malo bi se navlazila plahta, rucnik u kolicima, ali toliko malo da se vise smoci od njenog bljuckanja.

----------


## manal

ništa se ne priča o pelenama ovdje... A nama se evo opet usmrdile. Zanimalo me ima li nekih novijih suvremenijih metoda "odsmrđivanja"?

----------


## Lutonjica

meni za odsmrđivanje uvijek pali pranje jednom ili dvaput bez imalo detergenta.

----------


## mishekica

Govorite li o pelenama koje se usmrde zbog stajanja između nošenja i pranja ili se usmrde općenito, od nošenja?

----------


## riba26

Smrad moze doci iz vise razloga. Ja ti savjetujem da kupis prasak koji je bas namjenjen za platnene pelene. To je napokon rijesilo moje muke sa uzasnim mirisom. Rockin' Green je ODLICAN jer mozes kupiti "Hard Rock" koji je bas namjenjen za nasu "tvrdu" vodu ovdje u HR.

Mozes ga naruciti u Engleskoj od www.funkymonkeypants.com

Ako hoces znat vise o taj Rockin' Green prasak, pisala sam nedavno o njemu ovdje: http://tacklingmommyhood.com/2012/12...ergent-review/

Jednostavno, famozan!

----------


## mishekica

Budući da nikad ništa nisam kupovala iz inozemstva, možeš li pojasniti kako se to radi? Osim ako si i ti u tom inozemstvu.  :Smile: 
Koliko košta, za koliko je to pranja, koliko dođe dostava, carina... Niš' ne znam o tome.

----------


## manal

hvala objema! probat ću prvo bez praška, a u međuvremenu ću pokušati nabaviti taj prašak, baš me zanima. 
mishekica, pelene smrde kad se beba malo jače popiša, trenutno nam noćna zadaje probleme. i one koje u kanti čekaju pranje smrde za krepati. kad otovrim kantu da ubacim prljavu pelenu... OMG!

----------


## mishekica

Ali neke mame s kojima sam razgovarala o platnenima kažu da ne smrde. Stave ocat ili ulje čajevca u kantu s vodom. Tebi unatoč tome smrde?

P.S. riba26, odličan blog.  :Smile:

----------


## riba26

mishekica, tenks  :Smile:  ja to pisem kao hobi  :Smile: 

manal, ja sam u HR. inace kupujem dosta stvari (pelene i stvari za pelene) iz Engleske i uvijek dodje za 7-10 dana. nikad me nisu naplatili carinu. prasak je dobar za 45 do 90 pranja (tako pise na vreci). ja vam preporucujem da uzmete Bare Naked Babies sto nema mirisa jer moja beba je imala reakciju na mirise. mislim da je problem u tome sto nase masine u evropi ne koriste puno vode kao one u americi pa zato se lakse usmrde. plus, imamo jako tvrdu vodu a taj prasak Hard Rock (imas Soft Rock za "mekanu" vodu, Classic Rock za normalnu vodu, i Hard Rock za "tvrdu" vodu) je bas napravljen za takvu vodu. mislim da vreca kosta oko 14 funti ako se ne varam (dakle, oko 140 kn). postarina je 5 funti posta je teska vreca. sve skupa ce izac oko 200 kn... ali meni se to isplati. jel vi znate da se uopce ne preporucuje koristit "normalni" prasak za pelene? moze smetat bebinoj guzi i unistit onaj PUL na vodotoporni dio... mislim da hrvatski Mini Greeny ducan pokusava nabavit Rockin Green da se prodaje u HR ali nisu jos uspjeli.

----------


## mishekica

Kako to plaćaš? Nemam ni kreditnu karticu, ni paypal...  :škartoc:

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni nista ne smrdi otkad ispirem pelene koje onda izbacim vani na konja...
kad se osuse idu u kantu suhe na cekanje za pranje i nista mi ne smrdi...
.nekad ih cak opet koristim ako su samo malo bile popisane,nakon ispiranja vrucom vodom ko nove su....

----------


## manal

> vani na *konja*...


 :Confused:   :škartoc: 

ja pokakane ispirem, popišane samo ubacim u kantu. onda je to sve znači vlažno u kanti. mm već škica ovaj deterdžent, a svejedno, u sljedećem pranju isprobavam sve: perem bez deterdženta, svaku sljedeću mokru ću isprati vrućom vodom i izbaciti van na sušenje (al kad će se to na toj hladnoći osušiti?), pa suhu ubacujem u kantu. a naručit ću i deterdžent.  :Grin:  hvala svima! javim se sa rezultatima!

----------


## manal

> Ali neke mame s kojima sam razgovarala o platnenima kažu da ne smrde. Stave ocat ili ulje čajevca u kantu s vodom. *Tebi unatoč tome smrde?*


držim ih kao u suhoj kanti, ali u principu je ipak vlažna (možda je to problem?). ne stoje mi u vodi dok čekaju pranje (nego u svom "saftu" :Laughing: ) , tako da ne stavljam ni ocat ni ulje nikamo.

----------


## mishekica

> 


 :Laughing: 
Mislim da se "konj" odnosi na stalak za veš - gatre, gradele, kako već tko hoće.  :Razz: 




> držim ih kao u suhoj kanti, ali u principu je ipak vlažna (možda je to problem?). ne stoje mi u vodi dok čekaju pranje (nego u svom "saftu") , tako da ne stavljam ni ocat ni ulje nikamo.


E, mislim da je u tome problem. Postoji suha i vlažna metoda skladištenja, a ti si odabrala neku između u kojoj ti ne gine razmnožavanje koječega, pa i mirisa.  :Smile:

----------


## manal

hvala na objašnjenju za konja!  :Wink: 

pa nisu do sada smrdile. tako sam i sa starijim sinom radila, mislila sam da je to ok. nakon tako 6 mj. su se usmrdile, pa smo ih odsmrdili nekako i opet isto tako postupali. ali ćemo onda pokušati ovako. a praška u onom shopu nažalost trenutno nema na skladištu, kaže mm.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> svaku sljedeću mokru ću isprati vrućom vodom i izbaciti van na sušenje (al kad će se to na toj hladnoći osušiti?), pa suhu ubacujem u kantu. a naručit ću i deterdžent.  hvala svima! javim se sa rezultatima!


nemora ti se osusit,neki cisto da izbjegnu kantu drze pelene vani na striku dok ih se ne skupi dovoljno za pranje....meni se i po hladnoci na buri osuse...zivim na dosta vjetrovitom mjestu,veca mi je briga hocu li ih svih pronac ujutro..... :Smile: 
i da,ja mislila da je konj univerzalna rijec za ono samostojece cudo od susila....
ja ih imam 2,jedan je samo za pelene... :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Meni su se samo jednom usmrdile. Pomoglo je dodatno pranje bez praska s duplim ispiranjem. 
Drzala sam ih standardno, u kanti s poklopcem, suho cuvanje. Tj ukakane su isprane i bacene u kutiju a popisane bi samo bacila u kutiju. I da, uvijek bi pelenu pocpricala sa strcaljkom u kojoj je voda s etericnim uljem cajevca. 

Usmrdile su se jer sam koji put prije stavila puno praska u masinu, koji se zadrzao u peleni, a to u doticajem s mokracom uzasno smrdi. Dobra je varijanta pelene drzati u kanti bez poklopca na balkonu, ako je moguce.

----------


## S2000

E da, meni je konj ono za peglanje  :Smile: 
A ovo mi je montazno susilo ili montazni spag  :Smile:

----------


## Nika*

Zanima me koje zaštitne su vam najbolje (PUL)?

----------


## manal

pa meni je to suho čuvanje, kako smo dosad radili, ali je u stvari vlažno, ak ćemo tako. jučer sam pokušala jednu izbaciti van, smrzla se (doslovno, bila je kruta, kao malo zaleđena, i ne suha), a drugu sam isprala vrućom vodom i stavila na radijator, ali je kupatilo smrdilo. tak da sam na kraju opet stavila u kantu kao i do sad.  :Undecided: 
super za konja, ja to nikad čula!  :Smile: 
a držati na terasi u otvorenoj kanti je moguće, ali problematično, jer prolaze mačori i zapišavaju sve, pa bi mi i to zapišali.  :Undecided: 
ne znam kako ćemo... oprat par puta bez praška prvo, samo sa sodom.

----------


## mishekica

> a držati na terasi u otvorenoj kanti je moguće, ali problematično, jer prolaze mačori i zapišavaju sve, pa bi mi i to zapišali.


Možda da onda kupiš jednu plastičnu košaru za prljavo rublje, onu s rupama sa strane i poklopcem (ovako nešto). Valjda to mačori ne bi zapišali.  :Grin:

----------


## mali laf

Meni su se jednom zaledile sve pelene na balkonu.Malo sam se napatila da ih odvojim od kante i takve sam ih ubacila u mašinu.Ispočetka su malo lupale,al su izašle čiste.

----------


## mishekica

Prije su zaleđene pelene bile normalna stvar.  :Wink:

----------


## manal

> Meni su se jednom zaledile sve pelene na balkonu.Malo sam se napatila da ih odvojim od kante i takve sam ih ubacila u mašinu.Ispočetka su malo lupale,al su izašle čiste.


 :Laughing:

----------


## aliana79

> Smrad moze doci iz vise razloga. Ja ti savjetujem da kupis prasak koji je bas namjenjen za platnene pelene. To je napokon rijesilo moje muke sa uzasnim mirisom. Rockin' Green je ODLICAN jer mozes kupiti "Hard Rock" koji je bas namjenjen za nasu "tvrdu" vodu ovdje u HR.
> 
> Mozes ga naruciti u Engleskoj od www.funkymonkeypants.com
> 
> Ako hoces znat vise o taj Rockin' Green prasak, pisala sam nedavno o njemu ovdje: http://tacklingmommyhood.com/2012/12...ergent-review/
> 
> Jednostavno, famozan!


vise ga izgleda nema na ovoj stranici..malo sam veceras surfala al ne mogu nac nigdje da ima dostava u rh. ajd ako netko zna gdje da narucim, pliz nek javi da se ne mucim  :Yes: 

imala sam problem s usmrdenim pelenama. neuka ja tretirala ih s previse praska. rijesila se vecine smrada, no ne ponovilo se  :Shock:

----------


## manal

aliana, ja ga isto nisam uspjela nabaviti, gledali smo po ebayu, preskupo, s dostavom 200kn, još bi mi i carinili prašak za pelene. tako da nažalost nismo uspjeli, ali i dalje smrde. malo manje, ali osjete se. kako si ti riješila problem?
ja sam sad uzela bambino mio prašak na eko-butiku, da probam. jučer mi stigao, nisam još prala. javim rezultat.

----------


## aliana79

manal, kombinirala sam pranje na sve moguce nacine sa sodom bikarbonom i malo, ako uopce praska. uglavnom sam ovako prala:ispiranje, kratki program50 stupnjeva malo praska plus punooo sode bikarbone. 60 stupnjeva program s predpranjem soda bikarbona i dva puta ispiranje. umjesto omeksivaca, cajevac.

 sada sam izbacila ovaj kratki program a prasak stavljam u ovaj drugi program s predpranjem. smrad vecinom otisao. e da, i stavljam tabletice protiv kamenca iz muellera njihov marka, jer navodno i od kamenca znaju smrdit. znaci treba stavljat calgon il neku njegovu inacicu.

ma jos nisam sigurna kak ih zapravo tretitati. negdje sam pronasla da i ocat moze biti uzrok smrada, a vidim vecina ga koristi. na stranicama ME pise da se ne bi smjele pelene prat sa sodom jer ih unistavaju?! vise ne znam kaj da mislim. nekak mi se cini ovaj prasak rjesenje..samo treba doc do njega. pisala minigreeny-u hoce li ga oni uvrstit u svoju ponudu, javim odgovor. riba26 je gore pisala da ce ih oni mozda nabavit..

----------


## manal

e super da si pitala minigreeny! i ja sam već o tome razmišljala! isto tako imam nade u taj prašak. hvala ti na detaljnom opisu! ja često perem samo sa sodom, sad otkad smrde. evo, sinoć oprala s bambino mio, ne znam sad još, trenutno spava u jednoj, vidjet ćemo hoće li ujutro smrditi. ta noćna je najgora uvijek... ocat nisam nikad koristila.

----------


## aliana79

minigreeny mi se javio, kazu da rade na tome al da im je skupo jer moraju nabaviti neke vodopravne dozvole..navodno ce se time pozabaviti tek krajem godine.. meni je brat u bruxellesu pa cu vidit je li to tamo dostupno pa da mi kad ce bit prilika donese. dosao je vec sad za Uskrs al za drugi put, il ak ce ic netko gore k njemu, da mi donesu. javim ti, pa se mozes prikljucit  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

> Meni su se jednom zaledile sve pelene na balkonu.Malo sam se napatila da ih odvojim od kante i takve sam ih ubacila u mašinu.*Ispočetka su malo lupale,al su izašle čiste.*


*

*

moram na ovo  :Laughing: 
meni isto zalede malo sad kad je zima
jer volim robu staviti vani ako ništa ne pada
onda predvečer unesem, brzo se osuše do kraja i to je to

to ja dezinficiram dodatno  :Grin:

----------


## manal

> minigreeny mi se javio, kazu da rade na tome al da im je skupo jer moraju nabaviti neke vodopravne dozvole..navodno ce se time pozabaviti tek krajem godine.. meni je brat u bruxellesu pa cu vidit je li to tamo dostupno pa da mi kad ce bit prilika donese. dosao je vec sad za Uskrs al za drugi put, il ak ce ic netko gore k njemu, da mi donesu. javim ti, pa se mozes prikljucit


E hvala ti puno! Svakako bi se priključila! 

Inače, oprala s bambino mio i to na 80 stupnjeva, rezultat jako loš. Smrde gore nego prije (prije toga sam par puta prala samo sa sodom. 
Sad sam kupila Calgon, pa ću sljedeće pranje, možda večeras, sodu, calgon, predpranje, ispiranje ekstra... pa da vidimo. A s prvim smo ih sinom nekako uspjeli odsmrditi nakon nekog vremena i nisu uopće više smrdile, do njegove 2. godine, do kad ih je nosio... A kako sad opet ovo...? Tužna sam  :Sad:

----------


## Jesen u meni

mi koristimo platnene tek par dana pa još nemamo problema.
no htjela sam pitati za čuvanje -treba li tu kantu u kojoj se čuvaju povremeno oprati? ako da, koliko često?
koliko često se treba špricati čajevcem -8jednom dnevno?nakon svakog ubacivanja pelene?)
postavit ću pitanje i na temi o čuvanju pp.
je li netko probao prati onim indijskim sapunastim oraščićima? ja sam ih imala negdje kod kuće, ali ne znam gdje su :kaotični smajlić:
ja za sad stavljam uloške od tetri ili gazi pa isperem samo pod vodom taj pokakani sloj, nakon što stolicu wc papirom bacim u wc. popiškene pelene ne ispirem prije bacanja u kantu. je li to ok?
je li dovoljno prati sve na 65 s dodatnim ispiranjem? ne izađe mi baš jako bijelo, a ne usudim se prati na više jer ima i šarenih pelena.
koliko treba često prati covere? mi imamo 3 od PUL-a u uporabi. čime ih prebrisati između uporabe, a prije pranja?
smijem li s pelenama prati i gazice za brisanje guze i za bljuckanje? mislim, ako se sve ubije na 65 da ne bi trebalo biti problema. nezgodno mi je pratiti koje su gaze za što.

----------


## Lutonjica

kantu povremeno isperem toplom vodom
nikad nisam koristila čajevac
nisam probala prati oraščićima, ali jesam onim eko kuglama... vratila sam se na detergent nakon nekog vremena
nisam nikad prala na više od 60C. za izbjeljivanje se koristi sunce  :Smile: 
covere perem kad se jako usmrde ili kad budu pokakani. između pranja ih samo sušim, ničim ih ne brišem
s pelenama perem sve i svašta, gaze, ručnike, posteljinu, svoje menstrualne uloške, donji veš.... uvijek na 60

----------


## manal

> no htjela sam pitati za čuvanje -treba li tu kantu u kojoj se čuvaju povremeno oprati? ako da, koliko često?


Ja je operem svaki put kad su pelene u mašini, znači ca. svaka 4 dana, to mi nekako logično, prazna je, pa je i operem. 




> ja za sad stavljam uloške od tetri ili gazi pa isperem samo pod vodom taj pokakani sloj, nakon što stolicu wc papirom bacim u wc. popiškene pelene ne ispirem prije bacanja u kantu. je li to ok? je li dovoljno prati sve na 65 s dodatnim ispiranjem? ne izađe mi baš  jako bijelo, a ne usudim se prati na više jer ima i šarenih pelena. smijem li s pelenama prati i gazice za brisanje guze i za bljuckanje?  mislim, ako se sve ubije na 65 da ne bi trebalo biti problema. nezgodno  mi je pratiti koje su gaze za što.


Ja sam isto tako, samo uglavnom ne sa tetrama. Nego pazi, meni su se tetre u kanti upljesnivile! ja sam ih doduše ubacivala onako vlažne, popišane ili isprane pokakane, i ako su stajale u kanti do pranja ca. 3 dana, eto, uhvatila se plijesan. tako da sad imam poseban lavorčić za tetre, pa ih osušim, ako su vlažne i tek onda držim u tom otvorenom lavoru dok ne slijedi pranje svih pelena zajedno, sa svim gazama za sve, bljuckanje, što god. nekad ih operem na 80, ali to su moji pokušaji odsmrđivanja. inače moja mašina ne zna kako je na toj temperaturi  :Wink:  ali neće šarenima ništa biti, kad bi češće prala na višoj temperaturi, izblijedile bi brže nego na 60.




> koliko treba često prati covere? mi imamo 3 od PUL-a u uporabi. čime ih prebrisati između uporabe, a prije pranja?


ja ih samo osušim, ako smrde, a nije još na redu pranje pelena, operem ručno s baby šamponom ili sl.

----------


## aliana79

crvena nam je guza. obavi veliku nuzdu u as, pa dok dodemo do doma guza se zacrveni. cak joj se danas zacrvenio malo i vanjski dio usana od pikice. za noc sam joj stavila sada jednokratnu jer me frka da joj se u vlaznom ne pogorsa. sto da radim sutra ak je i dalje crvena? mislim stavljat platnene pa mijenjat svako malo. i inace mijenjamo cesto, svakih dva, tri sata, i perem je poslije presvlacenja ali eto.. da li da mazem sudocremom ak je u platnenoj? uf, help!

----------


## zasad skulirana

sto vise luftaj....ugrijalo je pa ju mos pustit malo gologuzu po stanu...
hm,ja moju pod normalno mijenjanam svako 1,5h,max 2!
(odnosno stavljam na tutu)

----------


## mary lu

Aliana79, i mi imamo problema sa crvenom guzom, i dalje koristim platnene, puno luftam i mažem sudocremom.
Puno kaka 3-4 puta na dan, i zaključila sam da joj pocrveni guza kad jede neku kašicu u kojoj ima kruške... Sad budem to izbjegavala pa budem vidla...

----------


## klara

> crvena nam je guza. obavi veliku nuzdu u as, pa dok dodemo do doma guza se zacrveni. cak joj se danas zacrvenio malo i vanjski dio usana od pikice. za noc sam joj stavila sada jednokratnu jer me frka da joj se u vlaznom ne pogorsa. sto da radim sutra ak je i dalje crvena? mislim stavljat platnene pa mijenjat svako malo. i inace mijenjamo cesto, svakih dva, tri sata, i perem je poslije presvlacenja ali eto.. da li da mazem sudocremom ak je u platnenoj? uf, help!


Mi mažemo sudocremom (ili sličnom kremom) ako je umjereno crvenilo. Za jako crvenilo pomaže plimicol. Neće ništa biti pelenama ako povremeno mažeš guzu

----------


## aliana79

cure hvala na odgovorima! kod nas se nakon par noci u jednokratnoj situacija popravila pa sam joj vratila pp za noc. jutro koma, sve crveno. pokusat cu dok se to ne smiri jos jedno vrijeme nocu jednokratne iako mi je grozno stavljati joj ih po noci, al ne znam kaj bi. kad se pokaka, brzo mijenjam pelenu i malo se guza zacrveni, pa mazem. i luftamo naravno  :Smile:

----------


## manal

dakle ja stvarno jako volim naše pelene, svaki put kada ih perem/vješam/slažem divim im se iznova i ne bi koristila jednokratne i stvarno sam hepi s njima. zato me tako rastuži što se ne mogu riješiti smrada  :Sad:  malkice je bolje, ali ipak, smrde... noćna na amonijak strašno, a dnevne popišane malo. perem ih samo sa sodom na 60. nekad ubacim limunsku kiselinu (našla na njemačkim forumima), calgon, malkice dm fleckenentfernera (kažu njemački forumi da ubije bakterije)... a kad ubacujem u kantu OMG!!! udavim se, koliko smrdi iz te kante...  :Sad:

----------


## aliana79

manal, meni nedavno isto pocele smrduckat pa sam cak presla danju na tetre. e sad, bila za vikend s malenom kod svog tate i uzela prljave pelene da se ne usmrde doma i oprala ih kod njega. sok i nevjerica kad sam skuzila da puuuno puuuno manje smrde. moja masina stara niti dvije godine, njegova valjda 10 i nis mi nije jasno. doduse nikad nisam bila zadovoljna s masinom al morali smo ju kupit jer je jedino ona po mjeri stala u kupaonu. onda sam proguglala samociscneje ves masine i naisla na ovo 


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/21426-Č...l=1#post719852 


washing sodu sam kupila prek interneta u eko butiku pa skuzila da je imaju i u muelleru.

probaj. e da, i u tom eko butiku sam kupila bambino mio prasak. sad stavljam vrlo malo tog praska i tu sodu za pranje. puno je bolje!

sretno!

----------


## manal

*aliana79*, pa to je mrak! ovaj link što si mi dala! super, baš ti hvala!!! sad ću si to isprintati, pa dati mužu da napravi  :Razz:  
ja sam isto uzela bila bambino mio prašak, jednom oprala njime, pa su još gore smrdile, pa sam odustala, al stoji mi još tu...
hvala! javim jesmo uspjeli!

----------


## aliana79

svakako javi jeste li uspjeli! drzim fige!
ja od sada ostali ves perem 1/3 praska ostatak soda za pranje. cini mi se da bolje mirisi..

----------


## gizolito

Imali tko iskustva s Chibolo platnenim pelenama - našla sam ih na ponudi dana (http://www.ponudadana.hr/Pelene-Chib...-149kn-5327_1#) pa me zanimaju iskustva?

----------


## aliana79

> Imali tko iskustva s Chibolo platnenim pelenama - našla sam ih na ponudi dana (http://www.ponudadana.hr/Pelene-Chib...-149kn-5327_1#) pa me zanimaju iskustva?


nemam iskustva, al nisam za kupovanje pelena za koje ne znam kakve su. stavljam link, izgleda da su cure pricale o njma:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71144-kineske-pelene

----------


## gizolito

hvala aliana  :Grin: 

druge koje sam gledala su naturine. one su pak samo od pamuka... http://www.naturapelene.com/
zapravo se nadam nekoj rodinoj rasprodaji il radionici pa da temeljito ispitam neku iskusnu mamu.

----------


## AnarhoVila

Drage mamice,
Prikupila sam dosta rabljenih pelena pa me zanima da li bi mi preporučile kakav dodatan postupak pranja prije prvog korištenja (osim naravno onog na 60 stupnjeva)?! Hvala unaprijed

----------


## zasad skulirana

U pranje stavi koju kap etericnog ulja cajevca i ulij malo alkoholnog octa u odjeljak za omeksivac! 
I ja bi mozda jednom oprala na 90....

----------


## aliana79

prije pranja bi ih odvrtila u masini na ispiranje s uljem cajevca, pa onda oprala na 90 kako kaze zasad skulirana. ako ti nije frka da ih moras odmah koristiti, cekala bih suncan dan i osusila ih na suncu. ak imas kakve flekice, sunce ce ih skinut, a nekak mi se cini da ce sunce jos dopunit pranje pelena.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

može li mi netko objasniti kako se točno stavlja snappi?

nakon dvoje djece u platnenima - ja to još uvijek ne znam namjestiti

stoji mlitavo, ne mogu zakačiti, pa na kraju samo zaguram vrh origamija onako unutra

možda ga sada napokon iskoristim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

zakačićš lijevi kraj, nategneš desni kraj i zakačiš, nategneš donji i zakačiš

----------


## Školjkica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLddIUs_kX0
moraš ga nategnuti, možda ti nije elastičan, popustio od stajanja

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

da, stari je onda

ali ni kada nije bio nov ja ga nisam mogla zakačiti na tetru  :Unsure:

----------


## Školjkica

nisu tetre baš idealne za to, još onako šupljikaste, ali može se, 
kad staviš gore zaštitne sve to stoji, ali meni je to samo kratko sluzilo, dok su mali, mali bili

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

treba mi za sam početak, imamo poslije milijardu fittedica 

odustajem, naguravat ću kao i do sada

----------


## reny123

Da li su vam bolje rodine zaštitne na čičak ili drukere? Imam na drukere, planiram još naručivati pa me zanima kako se ponaša čičak. Može li se kraj nogice lijepo namjestiti ili procuri obzirom da nema tako dobru regulaciju kao s drukerima?

----------


## ato_ato

Ja imam na čičak i skroz su mi ok, al moja je cura bucka ako to nešto znači. Nemam nijedne zaštitne na drukere pa ne znam kako se ponašaju, ali mislim da se ne moraš brinuti da će ti ove na čičak propuštati jer je više nego dobar.

----------


## S2000

Mene su fino i ugodno iznenadile rodine na cicak. Oko nogica je bilo ok stegnuto iako su mu bile tanke nogice.

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni su svi coveri na cicak (svih marki),ja bas mislim da bi mi sa drukerima sve curilo jer nemogu nagodit dobro kao sa cickom... :Smile:

----------


## puntica

s mršavicom smo koristile covere na čičak
a s buckom na drukere

----------


## reny123

Hvala, naručujem čičak da probam.

----------


## manal

ja imam i jednih i drugih, i jedne i druge dobre. nekako preferiram drukere, ali samo zato jer su mi to rodine i one su mi jako dobre.

----------


## manal

da vas pitam za snappy kopču - vidim tu da je netko rekao da to ide dok su mali, mali bebači. A Buba će sad godinu dana, ono, giba se 100na sat, a ja imam 3 popolini pande kojima čičak (to je neki njihov čudan čičak, kači se samo za pelenu, ne znam kako da pojasnim) više ne hvata. a veličina mu je dobra i inače su pelene mrak. Pa se pitam za snappy... može i na jednogodišnjaka? je li to praktično?

----------


## S2000

Valjda moze, ne znam... Ja sam kupila u Rodi pa me bas zanima hoce li koristit za pelene kojima je cicak slab. Ajd ne kosta puno pa i ako sam fulala nije velik problem  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

problem je ako je gornji sloj od makoa ili flanela, snappi ne ide na to, on baš treba one, kako se to zove.... petljice

----------


## zasad skulirana

evo kopiram s dekalaracije: Snappi kopča ima najbolju primjenu za tetra pelene,prefold pelene te bilo koje druge platnene pelene koje imaju široko tkanje u koje se kopča može zakačiti. Kopča ne odgovara gusto tkanim te osjetljivim materijalima. Preporuča se za korištenje samo na dovoljno debelim pelenama kako zupci hvatača ne bi dodirivali dječju kožu....
Manal,jedini potencijalni problem je da mu bude zanimljivo otkopcavat ju pa da se ne bi slucajno ubo na zupce...

----------


## manal

Hvala cure! Ove panda su od kombinacije bambusa i mislim 10% neke sintetike. pa sad ne znam bi li hvatala, gusto tkanje... ove su onako malo... "čupave"  :Smile:  to mi zvuči kao da bi odgovaralo. 
ali palo mi je na pamet i da preko njih stavim švedsku i onda zaštitne. ne da mi se plaćati 15kn poštarine za 16 kn snappy kopče, to mi se čini neisplativo...  :Sad:  da sam u ZG lijepo bih došla u udrugu i uzela jednu kopču.

----------


## zekana

Konačno je "kapnuo" hladniji dan i htjela sam našu bebanu konačno vratiti u pp. Strašno mi se osipala na vrućini od njh. Prelaskom na jednokratne smo shvatili da se ospia od pp. I tako sam teška srca ostavila ih na strani čekajući zahlađenje. 

No danas sam ju obukla u pp i noge su joj tako neprirodno stršale na stranu, kao da jaši bure! Uz to joj nogice padaju nadolje jer je pelena debela, ne može se ravno ispružiti kao u jednokratnoj. I sad sam se grdno razočarala. Imam ih, predivne su mi, jedva sam čekala da joj ih navučem, a sad nemam volje da ih obučem... to je najiskrenije od mene. Stvarno nemam volje...

One su mi i dalje divne (pp) i mrzim smrad jednokratnih (to je također istina druge strane). Nema se tu što raditi pogrešno. Na drukere su, OS su, pocket fitted, uložak se umeće lako, divne su i mekane, ali tako nezgrapno izgledaju na njoj da mi je muka.

Žene drage, ŠTA DA RADIM???

----------


## Jesen u meni

žao mi je što se beba osipala.
što se tiče izgleda i stajanja nožica, stvar je u tome što ste se sad navikli na jednokratne i na to kako beba izgleda u njima. možda se i ona navikla na osjećaj da joj je tanje među nogama.
moj se recimo počeo strašno buniti kad ga oblačim, jer je ljeto proveo dosta goluždrav, pogotovo na moru. ali, evo nakon 2 tjedna se već opet lagano naviknuo.
nemoj se forsirati. spremi ih i probaj opet za koji dan, ako želiš. sjeti se zašto si ih u prvom redu i uzela i koliko si ih brižno prikupljala. možda ti to vrati volju.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Konačno je "kapnuo" hladniji dan i htjela sam našu bebanu konačno vratiti u pp. Strašno mi se osipala na vrućini od njh. Prelaskom na jednokratne smo shvatili da se ospia od pp. I tako sam teška srca ostavila ih na strani čekajući zahlađenje. 
> 
> No danas sam ju obukla u pp i noge su joj tako neprirodno stršale na stranu, kao da jaši bure! Uz to joj nogice padaju nadolje jer je pelena debela, ne može se ravno ispružiti kao u jednokratnoj. I sad sam se grdno razočarala. Imam ih, predivne su mi, jedva sam čekala da joj ih navučem, a sad nemam volje da ih obučem... to je najiskrenije od mene. Stvarno nemam volje...
> 
> One su mi i dalje divne (pp) i mrzim smrad jednokratnih (to je također istina druge strane). Nema se tu što raditi pogrešno. Na drukere su, OS su, pocket fitted, uložak se umeće lako, divne su i mekane, ali tako nezgrapno izgledaju na njoj da mi je muka.
> 
> Žene drage, ŠTA DA RADIM???


Zekana, mislim da ti samo treba par dana da se ponovno naviknes.
Ja sam rano pocela sa platnenim (rodio se velik), a onda se na 15-tak dana prebacila na jednokratne jer smo imali problema sa spavanjem i nisam uspijevala tako cesto mijenjati pelenu i kad sam ponovno uvela platnene isto su mi bile nezgrapne, guza mu je bila ogromna, bas su me zivcirale! 
Onda sam, kao sto je Jesen navela, napravila rekapitulaciju razloga zasto sam se odlucila za pp i u dva dana vratila film na obozavanje platnenih  :Zaljubljen: 
Sad se vec grozim puta kad cu ga morati staviti u plasticnjace, al definitivno kupujem Bambo! Da bar malo umanjim tu odbojnost i pruzim mu zdravo okruzenje za guzu.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure jel mi moze netko objasniti zasto se kupuju zastitne gacice posebno kad postoje vec gotove pelene sa usivenim zastitnim? 
Jel postoji neki poseban razlog ili....,?
Tek istrazujem pa mi nije jasno, zar nije jednostavnije odmah uzeti ove gotove usivene?!
Sorry ako vec negdje pise, ali citam na preskokce....

----------


## S2000

Te pelene su u startu skuplje. Jer je zastitnih dovoljno imati 2-3. I cesto procure ako se pelena malo rasiri oko nogice. Ksd je cover odvojen, on puno bolje drzi oko nogica. A i pranje je upitno, tj ako imas samo all in one pelene s usivenim zastitnim, zbog cestog pranja moze taj zastitni dio malo popustiti od pustog pranja na 60. Inace kad je cover odvojen, dovoljno ga je prozraciti, tu i tamo oprati.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala S2000, upravo sam zavrsila iscitavanje jedne druge teme na kojoj sam nasla odgovor na svoje pitanje. Ovakav kao sto si mi i ti napisala  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ja u kolekciji od 27 pelena imam 4-5 AIO, sasvim dovoljno. Uglavnom bi ih koristila kao rezervnu u torbi, kad idemo van i ako treba promjena- najjednostavnije je... Kad bi se vracali s plaze itd. Jako je prakticna, no definitivno ne preporucam da su sve AIO  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Vidim da imas decka, jel mi bolje uzeti one sa dzepicem (nisam jos usvojila termine) pa po potrebi u njega umetnuti dodatni ulozak? Ili to bas ovisi o bebici bez obzira na spol?!
A i koliko sam skuzila, te se brze i suse....

----------


## S2000

Za deckica mi je super bilo s odvojivim uloskom (ili pocjerice koje se pune, ili one na koje se ulozak kaci druckerom i odvaja). Em se brze suse, em taj ulozak uvijek mogu pomalnuti vise sprijeda gdje mu je blize pisonji i di je pelena vise mokra. Kod fitted pelena, dakle onih s usivenim uloskom, cesto je taj ulozak bio usiven daleko na guzi, a sprijeda praznjukavo... Naravno, ovisno o marki, modelu... Moja preporuka je kupiti par razlicitih pa vidjeti sto vise odgovara i kasnije nadokupiti favorite. Nece se ni oni koji nisu favoriti baciti, odradit ce oni svoje  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Pocjerice! Haha, htjedoh napisat - pocketice.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala S2000, vjerovatno cu i uzeti 2-3 razlicite pa isprobati  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene malo do vas. Več duže vrijeme se razmišljam kako bi bilo da probam s platnenim pelenama. E sad gledam ja na rodinom web shopu ima ih svarno lipih u svim bojama..za novorođenče....E sad gledala sam i druge pelene tipa Flafi. Ali radije bi kupila tu na Rodi. E sad što je meni dobro kod Flafi pp. Oni su napravili kao neki mali startni paket od 5 pp i ja mislim jednih zaštitnih gačica. Ja bi probala sa pp ali ne bih odma u startu  kupila 20tak komada koliko se preporučuje več bi za probu kupila par komada (5-6) sa svime što ide s njima. Dali mi može netko od vas iskusnih preporučiti koje da kupim i što da kupim s njima. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## jarčica

Nemam iskustva konkretno s platnenima za novorođenče, jer sam tad još uvijek bila poprilično neinformirana i zbog x razloga nisam ni provjeravala ništa o platnenima. Mi smo na platnene prešli sa cca 3 mjeseca i mogu reći da sam se oduševila (iako sam ih kasnije morala pomalo ukinuti jer imamo malo motoričkih problema, pa one znaju malo smetati, ali evo ima par dana sam ih opet vratila, jer joj se guza zacrvenila). Mislim da ti je za ovorođenče zgodno uzeti tetra pelene i vidjeti na youtube-u imaš zgodnih filmića kako se one motaju. Uz njih ti treba snappy kopča, a ako ti je komplicirano motati sama, onda imaš tetra prefolds koje su ti tetra pelene koje su u bitnim djelovima već podebljane u nekoliko slojeva. Nemoj naručivati puno pelena za novorođenče, jer ti oni to jako brzo prerastu, ali se svakako opskrbi s  3 zastitne gaće. Meni su od naših webshopova najkvalitetnije rodine i od naturapelena.
Za kasnije si naruči po par od svakog proizvođača, pa si fino možeš kombinirati. Rodine su meni must have za noć, malo su deblje, pa super upijaju, ali im treba i više vremena za sušenje (ako je vlažno cca 2,5 dana).
Naturapelene su manje i tanje, baš su zgodne za dan.
Flafi su mi dobre, veće su kao i rodine pelene, ali im imam samo jedne i to od plišane.
Imam i od tabite, kupila sam njen paket 5 pelena pocketica, one imaju džep u koji ide uložak kojeg sam dobila s pelenama, ali si možeš stavljati tetra pelene ili druge uloške-što više uložaka, više može upiti. One su veće ali i elastičnije pa se daju namjestiti i na manjoj bebi.

Ali da se sad pripremam za drugo dijete, na početku bih koristila tetra pelene u kombinaciji s boljim zaštitnim gaćicama, onda nita ne bi trebalo curiti van.
A sad za noć u platnenu samo stavim tetra pelenu i drži 12 sati- jednokratne nam sve propuste.

----------


## jarčica

Isto tako možeš zoviti rodin webshop u njihovo radno vrijeme, pa se i s njima prokonzultiraj

----------


## corinaII

Jarčica draga hvala ti na odgovoru pronjuškati ću ka jos malo po pp. Ma imam još jedno pitanjce u vezi pp: ma one jesu i deblje od običnih, pa me zanima kako to izgleda kad djete počne učiti hodati. Jel smeta ?

----------


## jarčica

Ako je dijete motoricki ok onda ne smeta. 

Mi smo neurorizicni- malo smo kasnili pa sam neko vrijeme platnene samo po noci stavljala. Dobila je upalu nakon 3 tjedna tog rezima. Cim sam joj vratila platnene sve se povuklo.

----------


## jarčica

Ja njoj sad kombiniram platnene i jednokratne kad uci novu vjestinu. Kad je savlada, onda joj u potpunosti vratim platnene. Ali naglasavam, mi smo posebna prica jer smo kasnili  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Vrijeme mi je da počnem razmišljati i o ovome, pa trebam par informacija ( lijena sam tražiti  :Razz:  )
Za prvih mjesec dana dok se ne ufuram malo u roditeljstvo, zbog komforta ću koristiti jednokratne pelene.. Nakon mjesec dana bi željela preći na platnene.. Zanima me koja veličina mi je potrebna za koliko dugo vremena, pa koja veličina nakon te, koliko komada pelenica mi je potrebno , gdje da kupim pelene?

----------


## zasad skulirana

eh,sad bi ti da ti na sve u jednom postu odgovorimo,vidi koliko ima tema na ovom podforumu.... :Grin: 
16.09 je bila radionica o platnenim pelenama u Canicevoj,mislim da ih imas na mjesecnoj bazi pa gledaj na portalu kad ce objavit datum iduce!

a do tada skicaj odi na forumu,svak ce ti shodno iskustvima drugacije rec sto i kako....(sto se tice vrsta i brandova) ali definitivno s obzirom da neces ici od starta sa pp preporucam ti da kupis samo OS (one size), mozda da za pocetak uzmes samo par komada pa da vidis kako ti ide i onda dokupljujes....
a trebalo bi ti ih min 20ak ili vise,sve ovisi koliko ih cesto mislis prati,imas li susilicu itd....

gdje kupiti? na web-shopovima,u Rodinom gnijezdu u Canicevoj,od teta sivalica,ovdje na burzi...ili trazit od prijatelja i rodbine kao poklon za babine!  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ma čim sam postavila pitanje odmah sam išla sama sve vidjet i pročitat haha  :Laughing:  
Već sam našla i koje ću kupiti i sve.. sad me samo brine volja oko pranja i sušenja.. al dobit ću ja i nju  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

> Zekana, mislim da ti samo treba par dana da se ponovno naviknes.
> Ja sam rano pocela sa platnenim (rodio se velik), a onda se na 15-tak dana prebacila na jednokratne jer smo imali problema sa spavanjem i nisam uspijevala tako cesto mijenjati pelenu i kad sam ponovno uvela platnene isto su mi bile nezgrapne, guza mu je bila ogromna, bas su me zivcirale! 
> Onda sam, kao sto je Jesen navela, napravila rekapitulaciju razloga zasto sam se odlucila za pp i u dva dana vratila film na obozavanje platnenih 
> Sad se vec grozim puta kad cu ga morati staviti u plasticnjace, al definitivno kupujem Bambo! Da bar malo umanjim tu odbojnost i pruzim mu zdravo okruzenje za guzu.


kako to biva kod mene, za sve se stvori prilika i razlog... stalno sam pomalo uvodila platnene nazad, dvije-tri na dan, a sad na zadnjem pregledu kukova je preporučila još mjesec dana široko povijanje radi jednog od kukova (dok ne napuni 6mj.-sad ima 5mj). Pa mi eto konačno pusha da ih u potpunosti ubacim  :Smile:  I jesam i super je! Samo me nervira što mi je skoro skroz prerasla covere i sad bih trebala kupovati nove, a paaaaara nigdje!  :Undecided:  Morat ću nešto smisliti...  :Undecided:

----------


## Jesen u meni

zekana, drago mi je da se vraćaš na platnene. I kod nas se nije razvila do kraja jedna jezgrica pa je pedijatrica rekla da još malo široko povijamo, što ne moramo jer smo u platnenima.
a da prodaš ove manje covere i kupiš veće bar dijelom od tog novca?
mi smo par dana bili u jednokratnima zbog gljivica i groznog osipa. sad je već puno bolje pa smo se vratili u platnene. jedva sam dočekala. ima više posla oko njih, ali su mi prirasle srcu.
meni u zadnje vrijeme cure coveri i to najčešće gore na trbuhu (dečko je pa valjda tu najviše piški).
čula sam da se možda pohvatalo previše kamenca pa da bi trebalo natapati u octu.
imate li vi takvo iskustvo?
da ih probam lanolizirati iako su od PUL-a?

----------


## uporna

I mi smo počeli sa pp čekali smo da se udebljamo jer sa 2400 smo bili premajušni.
Koristim i preflodice (sašila sama većinu i kupila 3) sa snapy kopčom i zaštitnim, sašila i dvije male od flanela sa ušivenim uloškom i dvje pocketice od makoa i platna. Naravno kupila i par korištenih i par novih rodinih. Rodina konoplja za noć je nešto fenomenalno izdržala je 12 sati bez presvlačenja - bila je ono puna ali se nije cijedilo niti procurilo moram još kupiti za noć takvih.
Ujedno po potrebi koristim i jednokratne (ako idem od doma stavim da baki i tati ne kompliciram prematanje) i za noć ako mi se suše ove koje mogu dobro podebljati.
Nisam previše toga nagomilala čisto iz želje da prvo probam da li ću se ja saživiti sa cijelom procedurom oko platnenih te da li će madam biti zadovoljna. Uglavnom furamo i dalje sa pp i krećemo u nabavku novih.

Moj prijedlog budućim mamama da (ako nemaju averziju prema rabljenim pelenama) kupe par komada čisto za probu a lako onda kupe ili naruče za babinje nove kad vide da li uopće žele koristiti i kad vide koje im najbolje pašu.

----------


## kitty

Jesen u meni, ovo promakanje se i nama počelo događati otkad smo postali pokretni. Skužila sam da mu se rub od covera uvrne prema unutra i onda to promoči. Čak ne mora pelena biti ni jako mokra da bi se to dogodilo. Ne znam kako to spriječiti... A ne vjerujem da je od kamenca je imamo poprilično nove L covere, koristimo ih možda 2 mjeseca, ako i toliko.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure otkad ste počele koristi platnene pelene univerzalne veličine? 
Naime, planirala sam prvih par tjedana koristiti jednokratne jer sam shvatila da su univerzalne pp malo nezgrapne za novorođenče....
Naša beba će sad 4 tjedna i ima oko 4 kg... A jedva čekam preći na pp..  :Smile: 

p.s. tek danas naručujem pp pa ih ne mogu sama isprobati na njemu, a baš sam nestrpljiva  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi smo s mjesec i pol krenuli s platnenima kad je imao 4,5 kg. ali imamo problem za noć naime sve mu procuri kako vi po noći?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala MM... Isto imaš univerzalnu veličinu?
Netko je gore napisao da su od konoplje super za noć... Baš me zanima kako će nam biti s pp...

----------


## phiphy

> Cure otkad ste počele koristi platnene pelene univerzalne veličine?


Mi smo krenuli s 3,5 kg. Ovisi dosta i koje pelene imaš, neke su glomaznije, a druge i tim malim guzama sasvim dobro stoje. Zapravo, iz osobnog iskustva, veći je problem bio s coverom za manje bebe jer su i najmanji coveri preveliki. S 4 kg bez problema možeš koristiti one size moderne pp.

*MM*, kako ti promoči? Kod nogica ili na leđima? Koje pelene imaš? Paziš li da ti je cijela pelena u coveru, da ti nigdje ne viri? Presvlačite li se noću? Ako ne i ako si sigurna da si pelenu dobro namjestila pa je samo stvar u tome da bude previše tekućine, dodaj još koji uložak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Probala sam par puta baš s onom AIO i procurilo je prema gore nakon 5 sati recimo a ona baš ima od konoplje uložak, preko dana presvlačim na svaka 3 sata otprilike jer mi je isto znalo procuriti ako pustim više. Mada procuri i ona jednokratna tako da moram bar jednom presvući po noći ali samo da ga ne moram svaka 3 sata jer onda nemam niš od spavanja

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubimitka da sve koje sam kupila su te univerzalne veličine, dobila sam i neke manje koje su nam skoro sve već male

----------


## phiphy

> Mada procuri i ona jednokratna tako da moram bar jednom presvući po noći ali samo da ga ne moram svaka 3 sata jer onda nemam niš od spavanja


Utrpaj još koji uložak ili tetru pa vidi kako će ti to biti s time da posebno podebljaš pelenu na pišonji, tj. tamo gdje ima najviše tekućine.

----------


## Lutonjica

nije čudno da curi, jer je AIO pelena najmanje pouzdana pelena, i to nipošto nije pelena za noć.
Za noć su dobre klasične platnene pelene sa zaštitnim gaćicama, po potrebi s dodatkom uloška.
da, konoplja je super pelena za noć, ali misli se na pelenu koja je cijela od konoplje, a ne na AIO s ulošcima od konoplje.

dakle, za noć koristite neku od debljih pelena plus zaštitne gaćice i eventualno dodatni uložak.
a AIO se koristi kad se pelena neće nositi duže od sat-dva i kad nam je potrebna brzina i jednostavnost prematanja, npr. kad idemo pedijatru ili smo u šetnji...

----------


## gizolito

mi ćemo sutra imati 2 tjedna i od povratka iz bolnice smo u pp. malo mi jesu djelovale nezgrapno za obući malenoga u početku, ali brzo smo se uhodali.
doduše kad smo došli kući mali L je imao 3,5kg tak da nije skroz maleni. ovaj sam tjedan počela neke modele pp čak povečavati.
inače u početku sam prvenstveno radi pupka preko noći stavljala jednokratne - i one su nam propuštale! pp ništa  :Cool: 

jedino mu je koža malo popucala na pregibu noge prema piši - to pudramo i uskoro će valjda otići.

----------


## anddu

jesen u meni, lanoliziraju se samo vuneni coveri, ne i ovi od PUL-a. Mislim da si dobro čula to za potapanje u octu jer on otapa kamenac, znat će ako ti se zapjeni kad ga uliješ

----------


## lulu-mama

Jel' mogu oprati rodine pp na 95°. Inače, to im je 1. pranje. Ili je bolje samo na 60°?

----------


## lulu-mama

A da, i da li puštaju farbu kod 1. pranja?

Potrpala bi i tetre i neke bodije u istu mašinu.

----------


## phiphy

Ja ih ne perem na 90 zbog lastika...

----------


## Apsu

Evo i mene među vama  :Smile:  Imam dosta kamaris pelena, nekoliko rodinih, nekoliko flafi i još nekoliko nekih, na putu su mi i bambino mio pelene.. Sve su različite, sve se drugačije stavljaju, pojma nemam koji cover na koje pelene, ulošci vjerojatno idu unutra na sredinu pelene.. Pojma nemam kako se održavaju, tj gdje da ih držim do pranja, al srećom sam ih nabavila unaprijed pa još imam vremena da skužim..

----------


## lulu-mama

> Ja ih ne perem na 90 zbog lastika...


A jel pustaju boju prvi put kad se peru?

----------


## jarčica

Platnene je dobro prije prvog pranja namočiti u hladnoj vodi jedan dan, pa onda guruti u mašinu. 60 stupnjeva je dovoljno + 2x ispiranje. Ja perem pelene + njenu robicu svu na 60 bez incidenata dosad

bitno je katkad stavit alkoholni ocat umjesto omekšivača i koristiti malo deterdženta, jer se priljubi uz kamenac, pa se pelene znaju usmrditi, ali čim se operu s octom, on razbije taj kamenac i opet bude sve ok.

----------


## phiphy

> A jel pustaju boju prvi put kad se peru?


Ne znam, sve moje pelene su više, manje bijele...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> A jel pustaju boju prvi put kad se peru?


Meni nisu puštale boju samo 2 koje sam kupila od šilice ali pustile su samo po toj peleni ne po drugima

----------


## lulu-mama

Jučer oprane na 60°, 2x isprane (po savjetu). Sve sam potrpala, i vreću za pp, i tetre i rodine pp.  ništa nije pustilo boju, čak ni najšarenije pp  :Smile:

----------


## gizolito

meni je čičak na rodinim počeo "zijevati" - nekak se skrutio i ne legne lijepo uz trbuh što me smeta jer nam još pupak nije otpao + na najmanjoj smo veličini 
tak da mi onda cover ne sjedne lijepo ispod pupka neg se zna rupa napraviti  :Cekam: 
stavljam redovito octa.. ima tko kakvu ideju??

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

tetre dok ne otpadne pupak

čičak nikada nije savršen

----------


## gizolito

> tetre dok ne otpadne pupak


to mi je bio originalni plan al se nisam uspjela saživit s tetrama

i jučer nam je otpao pupak  :Joggler:  - nakon 3 tjedna

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

uh, a ja se ne mogu odlijepiti od njih, a treće dijete u platnenima mi je ovo

trenutno su mi fittedice buuu

mislila sam dok ne otpadne pupak, ali je otpao s 4 dana, a ja sam produžila origami motanje do skoro 4 mjeseca

----------


## Apsu

ako koristim platnene, onda ne stavljam kremu na guzu? to sam negdje pročitala  :neznam:

----------


## jarčica

:Yes:

----------


## gizolito

eto da se "pohvalimo" - dobili smo lagani pelenski osip u platnenima  :neznam: 

odmah ga presvlačimo kad kaka + redovito svaka 2 sata po danu. po noći ne kaka i tada je presvlačenje svaka 4 sata.
a kaka uglavnom kad je guza slobodna...

koristimo minimalno deterđenta, 2xispiremo + alkoholni ocat

valjda je od soora...
mali moj puž  :Love:

----------


## Apsu

Koje ste pelene koristili nakon izlaska iz rodilišta dok ne otpadne pipak? Platnene su dosta visoke a jednokratne dođu ispod pupka pa su bolje kao? Inače, imam bambino mio , kalamaris, rodine puse i jos nesto, a kako jos nemam guzu na kojoj bi isprobala pelenice, ne znam jesu koje od njih ok za pupak?

----------


## phiphy

Mi smo koristili tetre, preko pupka. Doduše, možda mi i nismo neki primjer jer nam se pupak zagnojio  :Grin:  , ali kad sam pitala patronažnu da li je to možda zato jer smo prekrivali pupak pelenom, rekla je da to nema veze i da ne treba pelena ići ispod pupka.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi smo na početku bili na jednokratnim nisam htjela riskirati zbog pupka a i jednostavnije je bar na početku

----------


## phiphy

Meni je sad jako žao što se nisam zagledavala u pupak, znam da ih to ne boli, ali nisam mogla previše čačkati po tome. Voljela bih znati da li nam se pupak uneredio još u bolnici jer pelenski osip smo dobili u rodilištu i došli s njim doma  :Sad:  .

MM, krasan ti je avatar!

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala phiphy :Wink:

----------


## zabut

Jel bambino mio coveri idu i na os pelene ili samo na prefold?!

----------


## phiphy

Nema razloga da bambino mio coveri ne idu na bilo kakvu platnenu pelenu.

----------


## Apsu

Može ukratko objašnjenje kako i sa čime perete pelene? Planiram danas oprati jednu turu, imam: Prašak, omekšivać, sodu bikarbonu i alkoholni ocat ( na njemu je nacrtana salata,kupljen u dućanu među ostalim octima,  ne znam jel to pravi ili treba biti neki poseban :/ )

E sad, omekšivać se ne koristi jel tako? Zašto? Umjesto njega stavim jabučni ocat? Ne smrde pelene po njemu? Dal da stavim manje praška pa mu dodam sodu bikarbonu?

----------


## lulu-mama

Operi sa deterdjentom. I 2x isperi samo vodom!
Omeksivac ne dodavati NIKAD. Ne samo da (navodno) slabi moc upijanja pelene, nego i beba moze dobiti reakciju na omeksivac (i na deterdjent).
Ocat stavis onda kad su pelene vec malo vise puta upotrebljavane da skine kamenac (ako se nakupi).

Cure kazu da susis (ili do-susis) u susilici pa ce biti lijepe mekane bez ikakvih kemija.

----------


## Apsu

S kojim deterđentom perete pelene? Razmišljam da kupim tekući sensitiv, jel ok tekući ili da ga izbjegavam kao i omekšivać?

----------


## lulu-mama

Kaj ima razlike tekući-kruti deterđent???

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Može ukratko objašnjenje kako i sa čime perete pelene? Planiram danas oprati jednu turu, imam: Prašak, omekšivać, sodu bikarbonu i alkoholni ocat ( na njemu je nacrtana salata,kupljen u dućanu među ostalim octima,  ne znam jel to pravi ili treba biti neki poseban :/ )
> 
> E sad, omekšivać se ne koristi jel tako? Zašto? Umjesto njega stavim jabučni ocat? Ne smrde pelene po njemu? Dal da stavim manje praška pa mu dodam sodu bikarbonu?


Od kud to da se stavi jabučni ocat šta ne ide alkoholni ili je svejedno koji? Ja alkoholni koristim za čišćenje po kući pa mi onda automatski nekako spada u sredstva za čišćenje a jabučni mi je više za u hranu...
Razmišljam da nabavim još pelena za po noći koje su se vama pokazale kao najbolje za noć?

----------


## phiphy

Meni zvoni da sam negdje pročitala da se praškasti bolje ispire, ali ne držite me za riječ, nisam 100% sigurna. Mi smo svoje povjerenje  :Smile:  dali Froschu.
I ja koristim samo alkoholni ocat.
Za noć imamo Rodinu *s*Nježnu pusu, izdrži bar 10 sati, duže nismo testirali jer ujutro obavezno bude kakanje pa skidamo...(naglašavam s jer postoji i Nježna pusa koja u sebi ima nešto poliestera, sNježna je samo pamuk).

----------


## lulu-mama

> *s*Nježnu pusu, .


Vidis, vidis, ovo uopce nisam skuzila da ima! Hm, hm...ja kupila samo  Njezne puse, a da nisam ni primjetila da ima poliestera  :cupakosu: . Ah, dobro. Te ce biti za po danu, a bambus-pusa po noci.

----------


## Apsu

> Kaj ima razlike tekući-kruti deterđent???


ne znam, pitam  :Grin:  možda zbog nečeg smanjuje moć upijanja.. 




> Od kud to da se stavi jabučni ocat šta ne ide alkoholni ili je svejedno koji? Ja alkoholni koristim za čišćenje po kući pa mi onda automatski nekako spada u sredstva za čišćenje a jabučni mi je više za u hranu...
> Razmišljam da nabavim još pelena za po noći koje su se vama pokazale kao najbolje za noć?


alkoholni, alkoholni, krivo sam napisala u drugom djelu rečenice  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

phiphy, Frosch koristiš tekući ili praškasti?

Koliko često dodajete ocat u pranje?

----------


## phiphy

> Vidis, vidis, ovo uopce nisam skuzila da ima! Hm, hm...ja kupila samo  Njezne puse, a da nisam ni primjetila da ima poliestera . Ah, dobro. Te ce biti za po danu, a bambus-pusa po noci.


Kad se ufuraš u pp i uloviš vremena  :Grin: , ajde javi kako ti se pokazala ta kombinacija jer se ja izorganizirala obrnuto - sNježna po noći jer je debela, a bambusica po danu jer je tanja i lakše stane u hlačice. 




> phiphy, Frosch koristiš tekući ili praškasti?
> 
> Koliko često dodajete ocat u pranje?


Frosch praškasti, onaj zeleni za bijelu robu, pelene su mi sve pretežno svijetle/bijele. Ima i Frosch za šarenu...
Ocat, kad se sjetim. Iako, na ovoj našoj lokaciji br. 2 voda ima puno više kamenca od riječke pa se pokušavam sjetiti što češće.

----------


## lulu-mama

> Kad se ufuraš u pp i uloviš vremena , ajde javi kako ti se pokazala ta kombinacija jer se ja izorganizirala obrnuto - sNježna po noći jer je debela, a bambusica po danu jer je tanja i lakše stane u hlačice.


Javim kad steknem neko iskustvo i rutinu  :Grin: 
Bambusice (navodno) imaju jako veliku moc upijanja, pa sam zato mislila njih po noci. Osim toga bas su jako mekane i ugodne na dodir, a bebac je duze u jednoj peleni po noci, nego po danu.

A koje planiras za vrtic koristiti? AIO bi bile najprakticnije, ali ja nekako imam odbojnost prema njima  :Cekam:

----------


## phiphy

Ma di je još vrtić  :Laughing:  , ne uspjevam razmišljati na tako duge staze, sad nas najprije čekaju dohrana i zubi  :Grin: . Doduše, našu curku će vjerojatno čuvati neka nona par godina pa je vrtić dosta daleka budućnost. AIO nemam nijedne jer sam na više mjesta pročitala da se cure žale da dosta često procure.

----------


## lulu-mama

Eh, ja već moram rezervirati mjesto u vrticu, pa me ”muče” i te brige. Budem malo pogledala druge teme, možda se o tome pričalo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

moja frendica je te AIO za vrtič kupila i kaže da je OK s njima

----------


## ina01

stavila sam namakati pelene prije prve uporabe u hladnoj vodi izmedu ostalog i Rodine svedske sa plavim rubom..desilo se to da su pustile boju, bas sam tuzna. pokusala sam istrljati al ne ide,ima ko ideju bit cu zahvalna?

----------


## phiphy

Cure, gdje svojim platnenim guzama kupujete hlačice? Malo gledam po dućanima, sve hlačice, ako nisu od trenerke, su jako uske i čini mi se da nema šansi navući ih preko platnenih. Da li se shopping hlačica svodi na pustu sreću da naiđete na neki širi kroj ili se u nekom dućanu mogu naći pp friendly hlače?

----------


## zasad skulirana

tesko se nadje,zato je moja skoro uvijek bila u kotulicama i haljinama!
nekad bi ju i ugurala u uske rebe ali bi mi onda procurile pp.... :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

moji su nosili trenirke i tajice
traperice im ne bih oblačila i da su u jednokratnim pelenama, jer mislim da su tvrde i neudobne

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moze li mi netko objasniti sta radim krivo? Procure nam pelene vrlo cesto.. Bude mokar bodi ili oko nogica ili oko struka.. Pazim da je sva pelena u zastitnoj, presvlacim ga svaka 3 sata..
Mozda ih previse ili prelabavo stegnem?! Zastitnu uvijek dobro zategnem, cak mozda i previse... 
Koristimo rodine pp.. Primjetila sam da mi ove zastitne na cicak skoro uvijek oko nogica procure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubimitka a koje Rodine koristiš? I nama se zna desiti da procure ali više po noći, sad sam nabavila bamus i snježnu pusu pa ćemo isprobati za noć. Recite mi jel vi stavljate bambus i konoplju u sušilicu ili se to ne smije?

----------


## Argente

ina01, pošalji mail na webshop pa pitaj, vjerojatno će oni imati savjet.

Bubimitka, mislim da ti je on jednostavno veliki popišanac i da ćeš ga morati češće presvući, smanji za početak na 2,5h. A možda i da probaš s nekim drugim coverom.

MM, ja mu za noćnu stavljam samo neke ogromne, Flafijeve ili ME oplemenjene dodatnim ulošcima, nekad i tetrom. I mijenjam mu obavezno jednom jer ne vjerujem da bi potegle do jutra. Možda i bi, ali on mi ne da mira - je li moguće da djetetu od 3 mjeseca smeta mokra pelena? Jer čim ga presvučem smiri se i zaspi.
Za pokakanu sam sigurna da da, ako propustim moment događaja po noći, guza je ujutro crvena i to mi je jasno da mu smeta jer ga mora peći.

Imam i ja pitanje: da li vama noćne (dakle, dobro napišane) ujutro smrde na vlagu? Ne na urin, nego baš onako na robu koja se danima pokušava osušiti po kiši?

----------


## phiphy

Ja prijavljujem da nam Rodine bambusice ne izdrže cijelu noć. 

Što se tiče Rodinog covera na čičak, nama je puno bolji onaj na drukere, iako je glomazniji, puno ga se bolje namjesti oko pelene. *Bubimitka*, možda da pređeš na cover veći broj? Primjetila sam da nam se po noći smoči rub sad kad nam je M taman (bambusica), dok je cover bio (pre)velik, nije se događalo jer rubovi od zaštitnih uglavnom ni ne dodiruju pelenu.

*Argente*, meni samo konoplja nekako bazdi, nije baš 100% na vlagu, ali blizu tome. Ostale ne. Iako, skužila sam da ako se duže suše, onda kao da su na tragu da odu kvragu i zabazde na vlagušu.

A niš', bit će mala u taicama  :Smile:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

phiphy a jel sušiš sve u sušilici?

----------


## phiphy

A da, čim je vrijeme li-la, trpam u sušilicu. Ako je sunčano, stavim na zrak. Kako trenutno živimo na dvije lokacije, na ovoj drugoj, gdje nemam sušilicu, ali imam radijatore, bio mi je problem sa sušenjem dok nije zahladilo jer se grijanje gasilo pa sam morala dizati termostat na 25, 26 da bi se pelene posušile do kraja jer su se znale cmoljiti po dva dana da se ne osuše skroz i tad bi osjetila da malo počinju loviti vlagu.

edit: skužila sam da me možda pitaš zbog AIO...nemam ih...imam bambusice, pamučne i konoplju, sve trpam u sušilicu.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Imamo rodinu pusu i njeznu pusu..
Cover nije premali, imamo M velicinu, a on ima oko 5,5 kg
Imam jednu od konoplje ali mi je tak nekako gruba da sam mu je stavila jednom ili mozda dva puta...
Cover mu maximalno stegnem, tj kopcam ga na zadnji druker (na najmanju velicinu) jer je on od 5-9 kg cini mi se.. I tad mu je cover do ruba pelene tj uz nogicu, ako stavim na srednji druker onda mu "plese" oko nogu...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Bubi, možda mu je onda cover prevelik? Moj ima oko 6kg i još stane u S (doduše, ne Rodin, taj ni nemam). Baš sam pred par dana gledala bih li ga prebacila u M (Rodin) ali sam odustala jer mi se činio prevelik.
Ili jednostavno model ne odgovara građi djeteta...

Za pelenu od konoplje i ja imam dojam kao da ga guram u jutenu vreću ali definitivno najbolje upija od svih pusa. Bude ipak malo mekša kad je pogužvaš među rukama. Vjerojatno i kad je osušiš u sušilici ali za to ne mogu garantirati jer ne posjedujem taj aparat.

----------


## Bubimitka81

A ne znam ni sama, pratit cu malo vise u cemu je fora, jer nije svaki put... Evo sinoc sam mu stavila obicnu pusu sa dzepom oko 8 i nocas u pola 4 je bio suh ali sam ga presvukla jer je pelena bila ajme natopljena..
Mislim da mu je oko nogica ok ovaj M cover, da je manji stezalo bi ga previse cini mi se.. 
Problematicniji je ovaj na cicak, taj ne  obuhvati nogice dobro.. I mokar bude ako je na boku ili na stomaku najcesce..

Koliko cesto stavljate ocat u pranje? Svakih 3-4 pranja ili cesce/rjedje?
Jel bi bas bilo zlo staviti malo omeksivaca? 
Bas sam jucer pricala s mamom, kaze da je pelene drzala u kanti s vodom i malo praska do pranja, a u pranje je stavljala i omeksivac.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, mozda i vise piski jer je na dohrani pa mu dajem i caja kojeg nekad bas dosta popije (po noci mu dajem samo mlijeko)..
Susilicu ni ja nemam i ne zelim jer kontam da bih skupila pola vesa  :Very Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

*Bubimitka*, kao da si mi pročitala misli. Jutros ležim u krevetu, napokon malo bolje naspavana i skužim da sam baš nepravedno prozvala bambusicu za neizdržavanje noći. M. se u zadnje vrijeme često budi, a bambusica je pala na testu pred dvije noći kad su hranjenja bila svaki sat  :Shock:  . 100% je više piškila. Vrlo moguće da je to i kod tebe problem - više tekućine uđe, više izađe  :Grin:  . 

Što se tiče omekšivača, umjesto odgovora, protupitanje: zašto bi ga stavljala?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubimitka ja bih rekla da je krivi izbor pšelene za noć, ove nježne puse ne izdrže ni meni, ja stavim još dodatni uložak, probaj s tom konopljom ( i da definitivno je mekša u sušilici) il sa bambusicom ali ja bih stavila dupli uložak...i cover nemoj da bude ni prevelik, mog malog sam trpala u S sa 6,5 kg cca (on je više dug nego bucmast pa nam M nije odgovarao)

----------


## Mali Mimi

phiphy pitala sam te zato jer sam čula da se konoplji i bambusu smanjuje rok trajanja u sušilici a ja isto sve trpala do sad

----------


## jarčica

znate koji vam je dobar omekšivač:  kad se pelena onako dobro zakori od radijatora na kojem ste ju sušili, onda je dobro dobro istrljajte - mekana kao najmekše perce

 :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

> phiphy pitala sam te zato jer sam čula da se konoplji i bambusu smanjuje rok trajanja u sušilici a ja isto sve trpala do sad


A što je, tu je. Nemamo baš izbora. Možda se smanji rok toliko da bi inače i 5. dijete moglo u njima biti, ovako, zbog sušilice, neće  :Laughing:  .





> znate koji vam je dobar omekšivač:  kad se pelena onako dobro zakori od radijatora na kojem ste ju sušili, onda je dobro dobro istrljajte - mekana kao najmekše perce


Istina, ja ih zarolam, kao da ću ožmikati ručnik, razlika nevjerojatna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=phiphy;2539499]A što je, tu je. Nemamo baš izbora. Možda se smanji rok toliko da bi inače i 5. dijete moglo u njima biti, ovako, zbog sušilice, neće  :Laughing:  .

bit će dobro ako izdrži i za ovo

----------


## Argente

amateri  :Cool: 
Moj je noćas (od 21,30 do 9,30) potaracao 3 pelene, i to ove najjače kategorije (Flafi bambus s 2 uloška, Mother Ease organic cotton s 1 uloškom, Rodina konoplja). Sve tri su bile onako optimalno pune. S tim da je ova srednja bila najmanje, znači da je najveća protočnost neposredno prije nego zaspi i odmah nakon što se probudi.
Eto, mogu se prošvercati s jednim mijenjanjem, ali ispod toga nema šanse, kakva god pelena bila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i moj tako otprilike popiša 3 pelene u tom periodu al ja za noć računam od 12, 1  do ujutro, ni mi dosad nismo baš prošli bez zapišavanja eto ni do 8 ujutro već oko 6 propusti

----------


## Bubimitka81

Phiphy dobro protupitanje, ne znam zasto omeksivac.. Jednostavno ga volim  :Wink:  Ma u biti htjela bih da mu je sve mekano i udobno... 

Eto i da prijavim da je propustila i konoplja nocas od 11-7 ujutro, a zadnji caj je pio sinoc oko 6-7...  
Nije puno, ali je promocilo  :Sad: 
Papao je nocas oko 3 i bio je suh.. 
Morat cu mu izgleda stavljati tetru unutra ili ga presvlaciti svako budjenje..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubi pa šta tvoj mali ne jede od 6,7 do 3 ujutro? Ajme ovaj moj je svaki čas na cici pogotovo navečer prije spavanja...npr. sinoć je jeo je oko 9 pa oko 12 pa onda je izdražao čak do 4,5 i ponovo u 7 i naravno nije izdržala pelena od ponoći do 7 ujutro ali nismo još probali nove bambusice. Jel imaju te konopljine još iznutra dodatni uložak ili samo izvana konoplju jer nama bi to sigurno propustilo

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubi ne znam jesi li upoznata sa preporukama za održavanje pp evo cit.

"Nemojte koristiti omekšivač ni izbjeljivače. Omekšivač jako smanjuje moć upijanja pelene i može štetiti koži djeteta. Umjesto omekšivača, ako su pelene tvrde, stavlja se alkoholni ocat u pretinac za omekšivač. Pelene neće mirisati po octu! Dodavanjem nekoliko kapi lavandina ulja u pretinac za omekšivač, pelene poprimaju ugodan prirodni miris."

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy dobro protupitanje, ne znam zasto omeksivac.. Jednostavno ga volim  Ma u biti htjela bih da mu je sve mekano i udobno...


Ma onda ti ne treba  :Smile:  . Bolje da mu je malo grubo, nego da mu stavljaš kemiju na kožu, a pelene, kako je citirala MM, još i gube moć upijanja. Evo jedan popularan (nije znanstveni  :Grin: ) članak .

----------


## phiphy

> amateri 
> 
> Eto, mogu se prošvercati s jednim mijenjanjem, ali ispod toga nema šanse, kakva god pelena bila.


 :Shock:  Mi stvarno jesmo amateri  :Laughing:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

Neću vas više čitati jer odmah i nama počnu pelene promočivati  :Razz: 

Mislim da je razlog mali cover  :Unsure: . Odnosno, ok je on po težini bebe, ali kad utrpam unutra dva debela uloška, ipak je to onda puno veća guza. Jutros mu se cover na leđima povukao malo prema dolje i odmah su i bodi i piđamica povukli, a sama pelena nije bila kriminalno natopljena (kao što zna biti kad se nacicava po cijelu noć  :Grin: ).

Ima li tko iskustva sa ME Rikki SLIM coverima?
Rikki su mi se zamjerile još u strartu kad sam mu jednu noć loše namjestila čičak, pa ga je nažuljao. Air Flow su nam super ali možda ima i boljih!?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mimi znam za odrzavanje pp, sve sam procitala ali bas me zanimalo jel netko probao  :Wink: 
Roda konoplja je cijela od konoplje i nema dodatni ulozak tj dzep za ulozak...
Jede moj mali u prosjeku svaka 3 sata (nekad 4-5 h, nekad 1-2 h)..  :Smile:  Pisala sam za presvlacenje oko 3 ujutro...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Posto mi je konoplja gruba, meni je najbolje staviti uloske od konoplje u mekanu pocketicu. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja imam Flafi bambus-konoplja i super je jer je i na peleni i na uloscima unutarnja strana od mekog bambusa, a vanjska od konoplje. Jedino ja bas nisam odusevljena sa tim mutt-like krojem, uvijek vidim tragove pelene kad ga skinem, dok kod ME nema nikakvih nabora na kozi.

----------


## jarčica

mi se uskoro nećemo moći zakopčati u pelenu s dodatnom tetrom, a samo s njom možemo preživjeti noć. Je da propusti svako jutro (nekad manje, nekad više), ali kad vidim kako joj izgledaju jednokratne nakon par sati po danu...ona je ko protočni bojler

----------


## Mali Mimi

jarčice imaš za kupiti samo uloške koji su puno tanji od tetre recimo ja uzela od bambusa tu s Rode da probaš tako nešto ubaciti unutra

----------


## jarčica

isprobano.

tetra najbolje drži

----------


## jarčica

morat ću nabavit neke xxxxl pelene. samo koje?

----------


## jarčica

imam pusu, nježnu pusu,rodinu konoplju, flafi (te 4 mogu zakopčat), tabitu (ona nam je pretanka) i naturine (one nam promoče po danu za pol sata, tako da za noć nemaju nikakvu šansu. osim toga su i neki slim fit (bebela škemba i bebele nogice)

----------


## Argente

Možda Mother Ease, te su dosta velike

----------


## jarčica

e baš ću naručit 2 komada.
tnx

----------


## penny

> morat ću nabavit neke xxxxl pelene. samo koje?


jest, ME su dosta velike,
 ja sam imala isti problem sa starijim, pa sam mu uzela XL minki (frotir, unutra flis)
a od vecih su mi thristies, kissaluvs, ellas house,ME i swaddlebees L

----------


## lulu-mama

Da li se cover stavlja skroz preko pelene? Da je guma covera na djetetovoj kozi?
Ili ide ta guma na pelenu?
Ja mu za sad stavljam gumu preko pelene u predjelu trbuscica. Nekako mi je grub taj rub od covera da dodje ravno na kozu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa mora ići preko pelene inače će odmah promočiti, a kakve covere imaš nove ili neke polovne jer kod starih zna ta guma baš stisnut, ja sam takve bacila

----------


## lulu-mama

Imam 1 novi i 2 polovna. Ne vidim razliku u gumi. 
Bas mi se cinilo neudobno nositi na kozi tu gumu, posebno u usporedbi s mekom pp. 
Ono, preko guze ti fina pp, a onda te nesto neugodno stiska oko trbuha :Grin:

----------


## paučica

Da, ako nije cover preko pelene sigurno će promočiti. Dobro, na trbušćiću možda I ne, pogotovo kod djevojčica. Ali na leđima I oko nogica bi robica sigurno bila mokra ako cover dobro ne prekriva pelenu.

----------


## luci07

Procurit ce i na trbuhu i kod curica, provjereno.  :Grin:

----------


## anddu

Zato je vuna zakon

----------


## lulu-mama

> Zato je vuna zakon


Aaa, tome služi vuneni cover? Da nema  žuljanja gume?
Danas ga je baš ružno nažuljalo po trbuhiću u nogici  :Undecided:

----------


## luci07

Moju stvarno rijetko nažulja. Da probaš malo labavije zakopčati?

----------


## maca papucarica

Lulu, pa koje to covere imaš?

Ja imam ME i oni nemaju nikakvu gumu već neki prozirnasti materijal tipa til (to je jedini prozirni koji znam  :Grin: ) koji tvori rub i uopće ne nažulja  :Confused: 

Btw, nije potrebno cover jako stegnuti, jer će pelena procuriti jedino ako je prepunjena ili ako se cover negdje pomakao pa robica povuće tekućinu iz pelene. To pišem jer sam u početku mislila da cover mora biti knap jer će inače curiti, pa možda još nekome dobro dođe.

----------


## lulu-mama

Imam od rode i još neke. Ma nije guma baš, ali neki rub koji se ne čini jako ugodan. 

No, labavije ću zakopčati, pa valjda neće biti ”otisaka” na koži

----------


## penny

da, da, laganije kopcati, nije potrebno bas jaaako pritegnuti  :Smile: 
najvise volim koristiti ME, jer su drukeri..
imam par zastitnih  na cicak, i toliko hvaljeni tots botsov, al imam fobiju od grebanja tog cicka, stariji je imao ogrebotina i ogrebotina od cicaka, sto sa pelena, sto sa zastitinih, al moram priznati, da jedino taj tb ne ostavlja trag

zapravo, taj tots bots ima neki meksi materijal okolo...puno finiji nego ME , bas ugodniji rub

----------


## phiphy

X na to da cover ne treba jako stiskati, tek toliko da pelena ne uspije proviriti. Doduše, to ne stoji ako koristite tetre bez snappy kopče jer u tom slučaju cover služi da bi držao tetru, onda ipak treba malo čvršće stisnuti  :Grin:  . Što se tiče Rodinih covera, puno su mi draži oni na drukere, usprkos početnoj averziji. Kod covera na čičak često se dogodi da se rub od tila (*maca*  :Laughing: ) prevrne na unutra pa onda čičak dođe u doticaj s trbuščićem i može zacrveniti kožu.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco pa sto ranije nisi to za cover napisala kad sam se ja pitala zasto mi promoce pelene!?  :Wink: 
Istina, nama vise ne procure otkad sam malo slabije stegnula covere...
A rodina konoplja mi je zbilja zakon za noc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Bome i ja bih mogla olabaviti stisak  :Grin:  lijepo da si to napisala maco.
Meni se na Rodinom rub od _tila_  :Laughing:  redovito smoči (na ME interesantno nikad ne). Možda je i to od despotskog stiska, provjerim pa javim.

----------


## S2000

Koliko vi to stiskate muko moja? Nemojte da ostavljate trag utisnut u nogice... ja svojima nikad nisam ni mogla pritegnuti, njima bi bilo taman lijepo kad bi na najjuzi druker zakopcala. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

Bome, tiranice sve odreda!
I onda mene muž zove Osama mama  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Osama mama... Hahahahahaha...
Izgleda da nisi jedina  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Ova Osama vas izvješćuje da je olabavila - pelene nisu promočile, tragova oko tjelešca nema, ali til je i dalje mokar nakon svake uporabe (na ME i dalje nije).

----------


## BOZZ

cure dali je itko koristioove ME pelenice opasno sam zagrizla ali ne vidim nikoga da ih komentira,inače imam jednog PP-ša iza sebe a sada nam dolazi drugi pa moram malo nadopuniti kolekciju http://www.mother-ease.com/cloth-dia...eSizeDuoSystem

----------


## S2000

http://www.eko-butik.com/monkey_owl_turtle

Joj meni su ove sada top. 
Close pop in .
Unutra stavim nekad tetru, nekad ulozak s druge pelene, nekad taj koji sam dobila s ovom pelenom... rastu s bebom i za razliku od istalih one size, nisu nagrospane kad su skroz smanjene :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bubimitka81

S2000 jel ja dobro vidim da je jedna pelena 150 kn?
Malo mi je too much...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Ja sam kupila kad su imali akciju na fejsu i prosla sam skoro duplo jeftinije.. Al poanta je da je to ujedno i cover. Ne bi prosla puno jeftinije da kupujes kvalitetan cover i pelenu odvojeno. I ovih je dosta imati dvije, jer cover ne peres nakon svakog upisavanja, iako na njenu osim Pull-a ima i jos jedan sloj tanke mekane tkanine.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

A k tome su one size i mogu od novorodenceta pa do kraja pelenastva.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## BOZZ

s2000 to su slićne kaj ne sa ovim ME, inaće sa ME imam super iskustva coveri su im super još nam nikad nisu propustili i ne urezuju, i svi hvale njihove stvarćice.Ova konbinacija mi se čini super praktična pogotovo kad idemo negdije i kada muž presvlači pelenu.Ništa ja ću si ih naručiti pa kako bude.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja imala prilike probati te close pop in, posudila mi frendica njene stare i nisu me uopće oduševile, za toliko novaca stvarno mi nisu niš posebno

----------


## S2000

Ja i penny smo usporedjivali stariji i noviji model i razliciti su. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> cure dali je itko koristioove ME pelenice opasno sam zagrizla ali ne vidim nikoga da ih komentira,inače imam jednog PP-ša iza sebe a sada nam dolazi drugi pa moram malo nadopuniti kolekciju http://www.mother-ease.com/cloth-dia...eSizeDuoSystem


Imam ih ja, ali ovaj standardni model: http://www.mother-ease.com/cloth-diapers/OneSizeDiapers
Odlične su, nisu baš neka ljepota ali funkcionalnost za 10. Izgledaju ogromno ali ja sam ih bez beda stavljala na malog od jedno 4,5 kg nadalje (prije nisam ni koristila pp). Koristim ih uglavnom kad očekujem duže nošenje, noć i sl. I ovaj cover sa slike (air flow) je vrh.

edit: Aaa, sad vidim da pitaš baš za ovaj specifični model, a ja ti otkrivam toplu vodu  :lool:

----------


## BOZZ

da ove wizard duo,vidim da se dosta hvale na sajmovima i faceu sa njima, a čine mi se jako praktične,skupe jesu i bio bi mi najpovoljniji paket od šest pelena i dva covera + nekakvi umetci, ali  sam i sigurna da če mi naši zapapriti carinu na 120$.Ima li netko iskustva sa većim pošiljkama .

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa šta ne naručiš iz EU onda ne plaćaš carinu više?

----------


## BOZZ

Neznam,ali mi se čini da me dođe skuplje nego da još platim i carinu kod nas, funta je na 9.5 mi se čini.Moram još malo proučiti i vidjeti što je isplativije.

----------


## penny

> Ja imala prilike probati te close pop in, posudila mi frendica njene stare i nisu me uopće oduševile, za toliko novaca stvarno mi nisu niš posebno


 prema ne samo mojim iskustvima, close parentove su jedne od naj AIO pelena koje mozes naci
osim sto ne procure brzo, ne urezuju se, do koze je prirodan materijal, moze koristiti kao cover, ljepo se prilagođavaju...
a jednako su skupe kao i vecina stranih kvalitetnih AIO

s-sad me muci sto nemam i taj najnoviji model  :Laughing: 
djeluje mi puno mekse
i da...probala sam smanjiti kako si pokazala -bolje stoje, ja uopce ne kuzim kako sam smanjivala da je ostajao ruzan stčak kod nogica, sad su mi još draže

----------


## penny

bas su fora ove wizard duo,bozz obavezno napisi dojmove kad stignu 
super mi se cini sto mozes birati materijal za unutarnji dio

----------


## phiphy

Mi došli do faze kad nam ne uspjeva proći bez mazanja dupeta na dnevnoj bazi. Vi koje ste morale mazati, kako vam se to odrazilo na pelene? Da li se smanjila moć upijanja, kako su vam pelene podnosile masne tretmane  :Grin: ?

----------


## penny

mojoj se opet pojavio osip tako da stalno mazemo, al sa onim manje masnim kremama
no kad smo i sa masnim mazali, nisam primjetila razliku, nista nije propustilo

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja namažem mrvu ulja ili maslaca (shea) između guzića, ali mi se to čini nula u usporedbi sa onim isključivo dojenačkim turbomasnim kakicama!
Ako to nije smanjilo upojnu moć pelene, brijem da neće ni ta mrvica kremice.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nama je isto guza crvena, bas sam bila tuzna kad sam vidjela, stvarno sam bila uvjerena da necemo imati takvih problema sa PP.,..
Ja ga namazem mrvicu sa Pavlovickom, vidim da vi koristite kojesta drugo...
Maco skuzila sam da ti narucujes neku speci kremu?!
Ni ja ne vidim da kremica smanjuje moc upijanja...

Smijem malo off?? Stigla mi danas susilica pa me zanima na kojem programu susite pelene vi koje ju imate? Moja je Gorenje...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## penny

> Neznam,ali mi se čini da me dođe skuplje nego da još platim i carinu kod nas, funta je na 9.5 mi se čini.Moram još malo proučiti i vidjeti što je isplativije.


jesi narucila?
vidjela sam na kittykisu staru verziju na snizenju(ostala je samo bijela) za 13 funti
bome skupo sbzirom da je stara verzija a jos i na snizenju

----------


## penny

> Nama je isto guza crvena, bas sam bila tuzna kad sam vidjela, stvarno sam bila uvjerena da necemo imati takvih problema sa PP.,..
> Ja ga namazem mrvicu sa Pavlovickom, vidim da vi koristite kojesta drugo...
> Maco skuzila sam da ti narucujes neku speci kremu?!
> Ni ja ne vidim da kremica smanjuje moc upijanja...
> 
> Smijem malo off?? Stigla mi danas susilica pa me zanima na kojem programu susite pelene vi koje ju imate? Moja je Gorenje...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ako je crveno probaj sa tim suhim kremama, ima i jgl cini mi se protuupalnu,pa sudocrem...
mi smo spasavali sa mustelinom vitaminskom, i stelatopiom, sad vise ni stelatopia ne pomaze, pa sam uzela od organic babies -green people protuupalni balzam sa kamilicom, ni on ne pomaze....pocinjem se brinuti jer se osip stalno i stalno vraca, svaki put sve gore...a nije do pp jer je isto i kad sam probala sa jednokratnim

za susilicu neznam...kad sam je imala bila je 2u1 sa perilicom,nije imala programe nego samo vrijeme susenja. sjecam se da je i nakon najduzeg susenja znalo ostati vlaznjikavo,pogotovo ako bi ostale u masini nakon susenja, al sam nakon nekog vremena skuzila da se najbrze osuse ako ih okrenem na 30min u susilici i odmah van na susenje dok su jos tople

----------


## S2000

Ja stavim na cotton ultra. Ako one najdeblje fittedice ostanu vlazne malo ih dosisim na zraku ili produzim jos 15ak min na onaj program di biras vrijeme.

Susilica je zakon. Da sam znala ne bi ko mala stedila za biciklu vec mami za susilicu  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

Ja uglavnom sušim na cotton storage.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Morat cu se malo poigrati s njom, prijateljica mi kaze da je na programu za pamuk zeznula neke stvari pa me strah da ne zeznem pelene... 
Ma ne moraju biti skroz suhe, samo da se mekane i da ih ne vrtim cijeli dan po radijatoru... 
Jel se nekome desilo da su se skupile na susenju?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja ih stalno stavljam u sušilicu, zasad nisam primjetila razlike
 i kod svakog presvlačenja mažem guzu i okolo kremom jer mu je crvenkasto pa mislim da moram, nisam primjetila da slabo upijaju zbog tog, ovaj moj valjda jako puno piša pa se valjda zato i crveni to područje?

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja ih isto stavljam na cotton najjači i sve je ok. Ništa se ne skuplja. Iako uvijek ih moram još malo disušiti na radijatoru.

----------


## S2000

Ma debele pelene uvik treba duze. Srecom imam vecinu s odvojivim uloskom pa se re osuse i na cotton standard.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## *mare*

Joj imam ja pitanjce, sorry vjerojatno sam glupa i griješim negdje u nekom banalnom koraku pa se unaprijed ispričavam na glupom pitanju ali u čemu griješim? Moji ne mogu imati pp ni pola ure, a da ne bude mokro kompletno sve i bodić i hlačice i plahta. Jel stvar u tome da su guze možda još premale pa iscuri nekak sastrane (tako mi se čini da procuri uz nogice prije nego pelena uspije upiti), baš pazim da cover skroz prekroje i fno sjedne i opet smo mokri skroz. Puuno piške, imaju tek 2,5 mj. 
Imamo os pelenice tete šivalice i puse i sa jednima i drugima je ista stvar, a ako ih prekopčam na drukeriće da budu manje imam osjećaj da im se jaaako urezuju i u prepone i u trbuščiće.

----------


## S2000

Mislim da im moras smanjiti. Malecki su jos. Kako im se urezuju smanjene? Moja ima 4mj i os mi se jos cine prevelike za nju; cak i kada ih smanjim guza je prevelika i taj polozaj joj ne odgovara jer bi trebala zbog bljuckanja bit uzdignuta glavom, a ne guzom. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Jesi sigurna da dobro stegnes cover? Koju velicinu covera koristis, s obzirom da ne smanjujes pelene?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## penny

¸a probaj i podebljati pelenu sa kojim uloskom

----------


## BOZZ

Mojem dok je bio tako mali najbolji je bio cover na cicak, nikad nam nije procurilo a još sam prva dva mj koristila tetre, jer mi nije u njima guza bila buflasta, inace ja narucila svoje motherease pelenice na svojoj str. Imaju akciju30 % i besplatnu poštarinu.

----------


## BOZZ

Penny da nisu gljivice mi smo ih dobili jenput dok je imao dva mj (inace nikad nismo imali crvenu guzu sa pp a nismo bas ni mazali)rjesili smo ih sa luftanjem, tetrom i švedskom bez covera (sto znači presvlačenje svako pisanje), i sudocrem , ispiranje fiziološkom.

----------


## cikla

I ja sam pomislila na gljivice. Moja je muku mučila sa njima dok nije skinula pelene i svaki put nam je pedijatrica rekla da je kandida u pitanju. Mi smo crvenilo rešavali kantarionovim uljem.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mojem dok je bio tako mali najbolji je bio cover na cicak, nikad nam nije procurilo a još sam prva dva mj koristila tetre, jer mi nije u njima guza bila buflasta, inace ja narucila svoje motherease pelenice na svojoj str. Imaju akciju30 % i besplatnu poštarinu.


Na kojoj je to stranici stavi link, pliz
E i kako izgleda guza kad napadnu gljivice jel crveno ili

----------


## Konfuzija

Koliko su i jesu li prefoldsi bolji od tetri? 
Dok je beba skroz mala imale bi tu kombinaciju, a onda kasnije bi prešli na pocketice ili slično. Čini mi se da bebe dosta brzo prerastu tu najmanju veličinu.(?)

----------


## BOZZ

http://www.mother-ease.com/cloth-dia...20Uno%20System na ovoj stranici Mali Mimi,nama je bilo sve crveno i onako hrapavo ko lišj nekakav i samo se širilo prema jajčekima i po cijeloj guzi ,ali luftanjem i onom konbinacijom kaj sam napisala gore za 5 dana prošlo.Jedino nisam sigurna da li nam je pedica dala još koju kremicu,ali znam da smo boli kod nje jer je to grozno izgledalo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm jer i njemu je onako na par mjesta točkasto crvenilo, ja namazala Bepanthenom i sad je već bolje ali se još vidi

----------


## anddu

BOZZ koliko te izađe poštarina? Ja sam mislila da je to samo za naručivanje iz SAD-a i Kanade.

----------


## Mali Mimi

sad sam gledala a ne kužim jel to na sve 30% ili samo na neke proizvode

----------


## BOZZ

Ne i za internacional imaš proizvode izdvojene bez poštarine i 30% ,stisni internacional i one zastavice(puno različitih) i otvorit če ti se ikonice  na prvoj ti su pelene sa 30 %. meni nisu uzeli poštarinu inače kad sam htijela druge onda ti odma odbiju poštarinu (80$ su mi htijeli uzet)odustala ko iz topa.

----------


## anddu

Pa i nije mala cijena, doduše oni daju s boosterom, dok ga kod nas nema

----------


## BOZZ

Je uopće nisu male cijene,ali ja sam uzela  https://intshop.motherease.com/shopd...ack+-+One+Size 280 kn me je došlo dva umetka i cover samo nisam sigurna dali tak cover ide na ove umetke gore,nešto mi nije tu jasno ali vidjet ću kad dobijem kako to funkcionira,pa bi naručila još ovih umetka posebno.Kupila sam inače zato jar mi je ME odličan i zadovoljna sam sa njima ,ali sve druge pelenice imam od tete šivalice sa kojima sam isto prezadovoljna.

----------


## anddu

Ja sam mislila na wizzard duo easy stuff - aio neklasična poketica jer džep nije skroz ušiven. Ajde kad ih dobiješ javi iskustva

----------


## S2000

Bozz, a carina?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iz koje države si na kraju naručila, ja sam gledala iz VB ali nije mi to isto ne odobravaju taj popust isto tako je i naveden Pelenko iz Hr, ili postoji još neki link na interancionalno naručivanje

----------


## BOZZ

Iz Kanade ,sa stranece u VB je skuplje mi se čini,obična poketica ME dođe  11-12 funti a on je oko(9.5),neznam još za carinu čekam do sada su mi ju samo jednom drapili a naručivala sam ohohoo toga ,vidjet čemo,ali ovi sa stranice su mi skinuli sa računa onoliko koliko piše znači bez poštarine.

----------


## BOZZ

Mali Mimi stisni gore products shop , internacional,i onda ti izbaci posrednike,ali ti stisni onaj crtež sa puno zastavica i onda ti daje ponudu,i kad kupuješ i daješ svoje podatke izabereš zemlju i ima croatia.Znači naručuješ iz Kanade.

----------


## anddu

Po novome, od kad smo u EU, koliko sam se uspjela informirati, na narudžbe do 150 eura mogu lupiti jedino PDV, a tek preko 150 eura ide i carina

----------


## phiphy

Tako je, *anndu*, evo, ovdje sve piše.

----------


## Mali Mimi

je al ja mislim da to važi samo za robu kupljenu u EU a ne iz Kanade, Kine i sl

----------


## phiphy

MM, iz EU bi trebali moći uvoziti, tj. naručivati bez ikakvih dodatnih davanja. Ovo se odnosi na ne-EU narudžbe.

Piše u prvom odlomku teksta kojeg sam linkala:

_Roba koja ima status robe Zajednice je roba u cijelosti dobivena na carinskom području Zajednice, roba uvezena iz država ili teritorija koji nisu dio carinskog područja Zajednice i puštena u slobodni promet na carinskom području Zajednice, te roba dobivena ili proizvedena u carinskom području Zajednice od prethodno navedenih roba. Takva roba kreće se unutar carinskog područja Europske unije slobodno bez mjera carinskog nadzora, te se prilikom kupnje takve robe putem interneta na istu ne primjenjuju carinski postupci niti se naplaćuju uvozna davanja (carine i porezi)._

----------


## S2000

Ja sam zavrsila fakultet vanjske trgovine, radim godinama kao koordinator nabave za americku korporaciju, i uskprkos tome ne znam sto taj pjesnik zeli reci  :Laughing: 

Ili mi je mozak na porodiljnom otisao na ispasu, ili se za onlajn narudzbe iz Jamerike koje su vrijednosti iznad 160kn placa i carina i pdv.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

Ispaša :D . Do 150 jura plaća se samo pdv, osnovica je vrijednost pošiljke minus 22 eura. Ona tablica na linku je najbolja, tj. najlakše se skuži.

----------


## S2000

> Bozz, a carina?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Onda, 

Bozz, a PDV?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## BOZZ

ma evo došo poštar i ništa naknadno nisam platila,sada proučavam ko malo dijete pelenice.

----------


## anddu

Već su stigle?!

----------


## BOZZ

Je anddu 16 su poslane ,a stigle 28 piše avion shiping,ja sam za sada kvalitetom zadovoljna ioš kad malac dođe da ih isprobamo,sada dolazim u napast da naručim dodatne pelenice uloške(unutra se pelena prikopča drukerima).

----------


## anddu

A ja mislila da je pelena već na guzi  :Grin:

----------


## BOZZ

Hahaha jos mjesec dana iako bumo prvo tetrice koristili, polako skupljamo  i nadopunjujemo stare bracine pelenice.

----------


## penny

> Penny da nisu gljivice mi smo ih dobili jenput dok je imao dva mj (inace nikad nismo imali crvenu guzu sa pp a nismo bas ni mazali)rjesili smo ih sa luftanjem, tetrom i švedskom bez covera (sto znači presvlačenje svako pisanje), i sudocrem , ispiranje fiziološkom.


osip joj je bas tockast... sitni crveni prštići 
bili smo opet kod pedice, kaze da nije nista "iznutra" jer unutranji dio nije zahvacen (al ako nam se ponovi temperatura bez simptoma(nije bila prehladjena,ni povracanje, proljev...nista), koju je imala u 2 navrata,cak jednom do 39.5, ici cemo na pretrage
za sad opet ciscenje alkoholom(trebaju popucati sve te tockice) i rivanol, a za dva dana plmicol+beloderm
kaze da negdje grijesim u njezi koze,
uplasila sam se da nije mozda do pp (iako smo probali i sa jednokratnima,pa je bilo isto),sad sam uzela one natur od babylove, dok sve pp ne prodju dezinfekciju i dok potpuno ne nestane osip...tetre iskuhavam na 95, a ostale cu sa malo vise octa i narucit cu opet ono od bambinomio za dezinfekciju,pa duplo ispiranje i proc s peglom, neznam sto bi drugo

----------


## S2000

Nemoj peglom po modernim platnenim; da ne unistis gumicu.

Ako je osjetljiva, uvijek stavljaj na duplo ispriranje.

Nadam se da ce brzo proci.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## BOZZ

Luftaj guzu što više i nisam sigurna za alkohol,ja sam svom sa fiziološkom ispirala i držala guzu na zraku što više jednokratne izbaci skroz.I nikakve vlažne maramice moj je odma od njih dobio toćkice i crvenilo,čista voda pri mjenjanju svake pelene.

----------


## anddu

penny pokušaj odvrtiti sve pelene jedno pranje bez praška, ili ih najprije potopiti u ocat da vidiš pjene li se - ako se pjene znači da su pokupile puno praška i kamenca, što izaziva osip, i onda na pranje. A u DM-a ti ima dezinfekcijsko sredtvo za nekih 10-ak kuna (malo više ne znam točno) i odlično je, ja ga koristim stalno

----------


## phiphy

*Penny*, *BOZZ*, je li vaše to svrbilo? Po opisu mi se čini da su i nas zadesile gljivice, ali ne nalazim nigdje da li to svrbi ili ne.

----------


## penny

evo bolje je, neznam jel svrbi... moja se nista ne cese, ima tek 9mj pa mozda jos ne kuzi
pedica nije spominjala gljivice
a vlazne maramice ni ne koristim
nakon kakanja perem pod tusem, a nakon piskenja brisem sa navlazenom krpicom
sad cu bas probat nalit octa da vidim jel se pjene, ponestalo mi alkoholnog (a na otoku sam bez trgovine..) jel mogu sa obicnim jabucnim?

----------


## phiphy

Moja ima 6,5 i itekako se češe  :Sad:  , tako da vjerojatno tvoju ne svrbi.

----------


## anddu

> jel mogu sa obicnim jabucnim?


Nemam pojma, ali valjda možeš

----------


## Mali Mimi

i mojem su bile tako crvene sitne točkice ja ne znam jesu to gljivice ili što, sad mu se smanjuje ali nije skroz nestalo i to mi se čini da je došlo nakon što je malo duže bio u mokrom

----------


## anddu

I nama su bile sitne crvene točkice, a na mjestima kao nekakvi pečati. Sve je prošlo bez pedijatrice, kortića i čega sve ne nakon tri tjedna muke (spasio nas kantarion i nevenova mast). I sad treći zub izbio i opet se malo zacrvenila, za sad ništa strašno (nadam se i da neće opet buknuti)

----------


## phiphy

> I nama su bile sitne crvene točkice, a na mjestima kao nekakvi pečati.


Tako i nama! Na pikici i ispod pupka sitne crvene, a po guzi pečati. Kako si koristila kantarion i nevenovu mast?

----------


## anddu

Kod svakog presvlačenja mazala, što jednim, što drugim - ne skupa naravno. Stvarno nas je spasilo, i sad je opet mažem - možda dva puta dnevno kantarionom, ostalo nevenovom masti. Kako mi se što nađ pod rukom  :Razz:

----------


## penny

moguce da nije isti osip...ili je do koze, mojoj je od kantariona i nevenove bilo jos gore, bas se razbuktalo poslije toga, tako da nisam pokusavala opet, al jednom je sveki stavila kantaarion pa nije bilo ni bolje ni gore....

e da... nasla sam alkoholni ocat, zagubio se u spajzi :Smile: 
nije se pjenilo...

----------


## lulu-mama

> cure dali je itko koristioove ME pelenice opasno sam zagrizla ali ne vidim nikoga da ih komentira,inače imam jednog PP-ša iza sebe a sada nam dolazi drugi pa moram malo nadopuniti kolekciju http://www.mother-ease.com/cloth-dia...eSizeDuoSystem


Ja bas gledala te pelene koje si preporucila. I danas dobijemo na poklon slicne Grovia sa coverom+ulozak. Bas izgledaju jednostavne za upotebu. Javim dojmove.
E mm sad nece zaboraviti staviti cover. Neki dan nije stavio cover na pp, mali se ispisao total i po sebi i po njemu  :Laughing: Fino su se oboje polagano namakali u pisalini dok mm nije skuzio da je mokro  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anddu

javi dojmove, za Groviu sam čula negativne komentare. Lako za tm, ja već dvaput zaboravila cover ali sam odmah čim sam je obukla shvatila jer sam ga vidila pored

----------


## lulu-mama

> javi dojmove, za Groviu sam čula negativne komentare.


Da? Moram malo pretraziti forum da vidim.
Ja prvi put cujem za tu marku. Ali ovako fino izgledaju i ugodan je materijal na opip. Cover puno finiji materijal od ovog plasticnjaka MIB i roda koji imam.

----------


## BOZZ

Groviu sam i ja gledala,ali sve mi to nekako skupo i još poštarina,tako da sam odlučila ostati na ovim koje imam od šivalice (još sam novih naručila) i ME i obečala da si budem motherice nadopunjavala kako bude financija, svaki mj po maloJedino netko je gore spomenio ove http://pelenko.com/Platnene-pelene/A...-in-red-monkey
 još bi samo njih joj kako su slatke,ove imaju isto dobre komentare.

----------


## penny

close parent hvalim di stignem :Very Happy: 
savrsena AIO a mozes ju koristiti i samo kao cover na manje pelene ili samo na prefold ili na tetru slozenu kao prefold

----------


## anddu

potpisujem penny

----------


## S2000

I ja  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## BOZZ

To mislite na ovu gore koju sam stavila ilnk, i uložak nije skup 60 i nekaj kuna, jedino kaji mi se ne sviđa sto je zemlja podrijetla kina.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Tako i nama! Na pikici i ispod pupka sitne crvene, a po guzi pečati. Kako si koristila kantarion i nevenovu mast?


Sad tek kužim da bi i ovo moglo biti od atopijskog dermatitisa, nekako mi nije isto izgledalo kao na licu pa nisam uopće povezala ali sad kad razmislim to će biti od toga najvjerojatnije. Ja mazala samo JGL-om ali nije prošlo sad ću i sa ovim s čim po licu mažem

----------


## phiphy

Da, *MM*, ni nama ne izgleda isto kao na licu, ali i ja sumnjam da u peleni imamo nešto od AD-a. S čime mažeš lice?

----------


## lulu-mama

Evo da javim dojmove o GroVia peleni. Dobila sam na poklon 6 kom hybrid pelena. Ide vanjski cover, i drukerom se unutra skopca ulozak koji se sastoji od 2 dijela. Onaj koji ide na guzu je jako fini pamuk.

Plusevi:
-super lako za koristenje (stavljanjeunutarnjeg dijela na cover)
-lijepe
-cover se nimalo ne urezuje
-cover se moze lako koristiti i sa tetrom kao prefold (ne treba zamatati tetru, nego samo staviti kao ulozak)
-super cicak koji se lijepi na bilo koji prednji dio, pa onogucava jako dobru podesivost oko struka

Minusevi:
-pazljivo se mora nastimati unutarnji sloj u slucaju da se smanjuje cover (za velicinu newbon), jer inace pamuk viri iz covera i naravno promoci
-zbog ovog gore navedenog ja uopce ne koristim newborn velicinu, nego bebu zamatam u najvecu velicinu 
-dugo se susi unutarnji dio (cak i nakon susilice jos treba na radijatoru dosusiti)

Sve u svemu, ja sam jako zadovoljna njima.

----------


## anddu

A koliko drže?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Da, *MM*, ni nama ne izgleda isto kao na licu, ali i ja sumnjam da u peleni imamo nešto od AD-a. S čime mažeš lice?


ma ima neki tester od la roche lipkar baume ap i prepone mu s tim mazem i prošlo skoro sve

----------


## lulu-mama

E to nisam testirala. Mijenjala sam ga na 4 sata. Dakle, 4h izdrže. Budem stavila i jednu noć, pa ću vidjeti za duže razdoblje

----------


## anddu

Pa 4 sata je super za AIO pelenu, meni su toliko izdržale i pop-in mada je ja često mijenjam na dva, dva i pol sata

----------


## phiphy

> ma ima neki tester od la roche lipkar baume ap i prepone mu s tim mazem i prošlo skoro sve


Zezaš? Ja danas poslala mm po testere za A-dermu i Stelatopiu, pa mu dali i taj la roche lipkar...

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma daj i s čim ćeš prije mazat? Meni ova teta iz apoteke sugerirala neku dermapip da su super povratne info od ljudi koji su koristili

----------


## lulu-mama

> Pa 4 sata je super za AIO pelenu, meni su toliko izdržale i pop-in mada je ja često mijenjam na dva, dva i pol sata


Ja sam mislila da su AIO one koje su sasivene, da se ne mogu odvojiti dijelovi. Zasto one krace drze?

----------


## anddu

Točnije te tvoje su AI2 kao i popice ali meni to sve isto. Možda kod spojenih tkanina lakše dodirne PUL pa povuće vlagu

----------


## phiphy

> ma daj i s čim ćeš prije mazat? Meni ova teta iz apoteke sugerirala neku dermapip da su super povratne info od ljudi koji su koristili


Nemam pojma  :Laughing:  . Nisam dobila Stelatopiu, a A-dermu sam dobila losion, a htjela balzam...pa još razmišljam. Sad možda krenem i s ovom 'tvojom'  :Grin:  . Nego, kako si ti to aplicirala? Muči me kako to aplicirati na kožu, tj. kako si se rješavala sloja zaštitne kreme za guzu (JGL ili koja već druga turbo masna krema)?

----------


## phiphy

I Avene Trixera sam dobila...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa ja bi samo tu kremu namazala kad bi oprala guzu ujutro i navečer a preko dana i po noći JGL

----------


## phiphy

Koristi li netko BambioMio antibakterijski dodatak deterdžentu? Što je to ustvari po sastavu?

----------


## phiphy

> Pa ja bi samo tu kremu namazala kad bi oprala guzu ujutro i navečer a preko dana i po noći JGL


Krenula i ja s ovom tvojom  :Grin: . Koliko vam je trebalo da vidiš poboljšanje?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma crvenilo je dosta brzo prošlo za par dana nego vidi se kao ona suha kožica još uvijek mada manje, nije još koža kao prije

----------


## Apsu

Skupila sam puno platnenih pelena i ne trebam ih prati svaka dva dana nego recimo svakih 5-6 dana.. E sad, držim ih u kanti na suho, pošpricam sa čajevcem i nisam sigurna da li je štetno tako dugo držati bez pranja ili da ih ipak perem svaka 2-3 dana?

----------


## phiphy

> ma crvenilo je dosta brzo prošlo za par dana nego vidi se kao ona suha kožica još uvijek mada manje, nije još koža kao prije


Ok, onda moram biti strpljiva, jučer sam krenula mazat pa još ne vidim razliku (mažem samo jednu stranu).




> Skupila sam puno platnenih pelena i ne trebam ih prati svaka dva dana nego recimo svakih 5-6 dana.. E sad, držim ih u kanti na suho, pošpricam sa čajevcem i nisam sigurna da li je štetno tako dugo držati bez pranja ili da ih ipak perem svaka 2-3 dana?


Uh, šta ti se nisu usmrdile? Ja ih ne čuvam na suho, ali već nakon 2 dana u vodi to poprilično vonja kad praznim vodu da bi ih mogla ubaciti u pranje  :drek:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja primjetila na jednoj AIO crnu točkicu vjerojatno gljivica od držanja u zatvorenoj kanti a bila je vlažna tako da ja ti ne bi preporučila 5,6 dana držati pelene ja ih perem svaka 2,3 dana, a možda sam ovaj pustila 3 dana pa već sranje

----------


## Apsu

Nisu se usmrdile uopće, jučer sam prvi puta pustila tako dugo da vidim šta će bit.. ne držim ih skroz poklopljene pa možda zato.. čak ih ni ne ispirem prije bacanja u kantu, samo pošpricam čajevcem..  :neznam:

----------


## anddu

I ja tako Apsu i evo 4 mjeseca i ništa im nije. Svako toliko odvrtim na 70 i 95 i sve ok. 
pokakane isperem, ove druge ksko kad

----------


## S2000

trebam kupiti cover ali da ima nekakv uzorak na njemu. Natura je out of stock. Imate li kakvu preporuku za neku drugu web trgovinu?

----------


## luci07

Meni su dobri mother ease coveri, uzimala sam u pelenku.

----------


## S2000

http://pelenko.com/za%C5%A1titne-ga%...ir-flow-afrika ovu bi ali nema nase velicine  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

Za snimanje priloga o rodinom socijalnom poduzetništvu, pozivamo jednu  mamu i bebu korisnicu rodinih pelena da nam se pridruze sutra u Rodinom  gnijezdu u 10.30.
Ima li zainteresiranih filmskih zvijezda?
Bit će kratko i slatko  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Kako kod iskljucivo dojene djece isperete govance? Ove moje se toliko pokake da to izlazi svugdje i kod jednokratnih. Onaj papiric (btw jos ga nisam nabavila) mi nekako nema svrhu kod ovakve litavice ili se varam?
Neki dan smo imali test voznju sa platnenim i odmah druga pelena je bilo sranje do grla. Dobro ne do grla ali do pola ledja. Nesto sam ja tu krivo...

Mozda je bolje da pricekam uvodjenje dohrane i konkretiziranje govanca.

----------


## S2000

Meni platnena nikad ne procuri govancem litavcem. Dodi na edukaciju!
Papirici ti jos nemaju smisla.

Isperes pod vodom, ja cijelu pelenu "ražentajem"

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

> Kako kod iskljucivo dojene djece isperete govance? Ove moje se toliko pokake da to izlazi svugdje i kod jednokratnih. Onaj papiric (btw jos ga nisam nabavila) mi nekako nema svrhu kod ovakve litavice ili se varam?
> Neki dan smo imali test voznju sa platnenim i odmah druga pelena je bilo sranje do grla. Dobro ne do grla ali do pola ledja. Nesto sam ja tu krivo...
> 
> Mozda je bolje da pricekam uvodjenje dohrane i konkretiziranje govanca.





> Meni platnena nikad ne procuri govancem litavcem. Dodi na edukaciju!
> Papirici ti jos nemaju smisla.
> 
> Isperes pod vodom, ja cijelu pelenu "ražentajem"


Meni su papirići oduvijek imali svrhu. Probajte ispirati pokakanu pelenu na kojoj je bio papirić i onu na kojoj nije pa se čujemo  :Grin:  .

----------


## phiphy

A što bi bila test vožnja? Probno nošenje platnenih? Kakica završi do pola leđa ako npr.  nosiš dijete dok kaka pa pritisak tvoje ruke ne da kakici da ostane na guzi već ode svugdje gdje može, a to je trbu i leđa. Isto vrijedi i ako je npr. bilo u viperu ili u as. Ako leže ne leđima uglavnom kakica ostane centrirana na dupetu osim ako količine nisu stvarno velike  :Smile:  .

----------


## Argente

> Meni su papirići oduvijek imali svrhu. Probajte ispirati pokakanu pelenu na kojoj je bio papirić i onu na kojoj nije pa se čujemo  .


*X*
ja idem na nagađanje kad će, nažalost često falim u procjeni  :gaah:

----------


## Argente

Meni dosad iz platnenih nije iscurila kakica dalje od covera nijedan jedini put. Možda ih nedovoljno stegneš?

----------


## legal alien

Ma ja to nesto krivo radim. Ali ne odustajem. Evo dogovorila sam dodatnu edukaciju kod S2000.

A da, ove moje su toliko po rukama da im zato govance i dodje do pola ledja.

----------


## phiphy

> A da, ove moje su toliko po rukama da im zato govance i dodje do pola ledja.


 :Grin:  Još jedan kiks se događa kad se pokakaju u ležećem položaju i onda ih treba donijeti do komode za presvlačenje...ako je kakica friška, pelena vjerojatno još nije stigla sve upiti i ako se stavi ruka na guzu kod podizanja bebe ili ju se tako nosi do mjesta za presvlačenje, govanca će biti svugdje (naučeno na vlastitoj grešci  :Laughing:  ) .

----------


## tua

ja ih iscetkam pod mlazom vode, protrljam sapuna i zafitiljim u kos, cas posla  :Smile:  al cetkica je glavna.

----------


## Apsu

A jel vam uvijek ostanu zute nakon pranja? Ne znam jel nesto krivo radim, stalno su mi flekave i sad cekam sunce da vidim oce ih izblijedit..

----------


## Argente

Da :\ srećom, sunce ih stvarno sprži...čak i ono kroz oblake. Ako nema sunca pa ostane ili je količina žutila poslije pranja prevelika, samo ih vratim u koš. Ne mogu se prisiliti to staviti na njega, pa nek i je 'samo pigment', gadi mi se...

----------


## S2000

> Ma ja to nesto krivo radim. Ali ne odustajem. Evo dogovorila sam dodatnu edukaciju kod S2000.
> 
> A da, ove moje su toliko po rukama da im zato govance i dodje do pola ledja.


Mistery solved.

Em je bila AIO pelena u pitanju, em je bila ona najmanja velicina 1 (rodina aio) koju su bebice prerasle. Bilo bi cudno da je kakica uopce i ostala unutra  :Smile: 

AIO su inace najnepouzdanije pelene i nikad dobro ne stegnu kao obicni sveti cover.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## uporna

Nama kakica nikad nije procurila osim jednom-dva puta malo iz pelene u cover.
Da lakše je isprati pelenu ako ima papirić bez obzira kaj procuri rijetko i na pelenu i ja ih isto cijele ispirem u hladnoj vodi. 
Sad sa dohranom je stolica uglavnom kruća pa je i sa pelenama lakše  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Pomoć, pliz...ovo toćanje platnenih u octu, kako se točno izvodi? Da li se ocat miješa sa vodom ili se pelene potope u čisti ocat? I što ako se pjene? Znam da to znači da ima kamenca, no da li ih onda puštam u octu neko vrijeme?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Pomoć, pliz...ovo toćanje platnenih u octu, kako se točno izvodi? Da li se ocat miješa sa vodom ili se pelene potope u čisti ocat? I što ako se pjene? Znam da to znači da ima kamenca, no da li ih onda puštam u octu neko vrijeme?


Zar nije da se ocat samo doda u pranju u masini?  :Unsure:

----------


## phiphy

To je, mislim, redovno održavanje. Mi smo pobrali osip i gljivice i sad bi napravila pp generalku.

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni nikad ne ostanu pelene prljave od kakice jer ih isperem pod tušem i onda protljam sa sapunom za mrlje malo pričekam i opet isperem, već su i prije mašine čiste, nije potrebno četkati.
Nisam do sad kupovala te papiriće za stolicu jer je bila onako mekana ali sad kako krećemo s dohranom mislim da bi trebali i kako onda to stavljate u svaku pelenu ili onda kad očekujete da će kakati?
Phiphy a di su ti gljivice došle jel na pelenu ili na guzu

----------


## maca papucarica

Phiphy  :neznam:  , onda ne znam. 

Ja papirice stavljam uvijek jer nema striktno vrijeme kakanja.
Koristim Popli u kutiji, prerezem ih na pola jer su ogromni, pokakane bacim, a popiskane operem sa pelenama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

gdje kupiš te popli i koliko koštaju maco?

----------


## maca papucarica

To su u biti Popolini papirići, kupila ih u Pelenko webshopu, 100 kom 49 kn.

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy a di su ti gljivice došle jel na pelenu ili na guzu


Na guzu. 
Meni se, recimo, ti Popli papirići ne sviđaju jer imaju viskoze u sebi.

Svečano objavljujem da sam danas prvi put u 7,5 mj. stavila na dupence jednokratnu pelenu  :Sad:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja nisam ni probala nijedne druge papiriće :nezna:
Ove sam kupila na preporuku još prije poroda, a počela sam ih koristiti tek sa dohranom.

Phiphy što fali viskozi (u odjeći ju obožavam  :Grin: )? Imaš li preporuku za druge papiriće kad potrošim ove?

Žao mi je zbog gljivica al sad bar znate uzrok crvene guze

----------


## Apsu

> To je, mislim, redovno održavanje. Mi smo pobrali osip i gljivice i sad bi napravila pp generalku.


Znaci nije bas sigurno da pranje na 60 unisti sve? A kad bi na 90 oprala? Kak se to desilo, jesu ti dugo stajale prije pranja? Pitam zbog sebe, da to probam izbjec..

----------


## bijelko

meni sad s malom nekako ne leže pp. ne znam, s malim sam kombinirala i super je to funkcioniralo. ne vidim na koži da ju je nažuljala ili nešto a ona ju uporno vuče, kao da ju nešto smeta. valjda nije toliko okretna, ipak je malo deblja nego jednokratne.
baš sam ljuta.
ostaje mi još pokušati s nekim drugim coverima, ni ne znam kako se ovi zovu ali mislim da ju oni zapravo smetaju, pelene su stvarno mekane

----------


## S2000

Meni s malom ne pasu pelene koje su mi s malcem bile odlicne. Mozda je jos mala pa ce biti bolje kasnije. Moraju, njim imam najvise.
Inace jos uvijek smo vecinom u new born pelenama s 5 mj, jedino nam se rodine puse NB cine da su sad na knap. Jos koji dan i prerast cemo ih  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Da, na popilini papiricima pise da su dobri i za kakice novorodenceta, za te rijetke. Bumo probali.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> Ja nisam ni probala nijedne druge papiriće :nezna:
> Ove sam kupila na preporuku još prije poroda, a počela sam ih koristiti tek sa dohranom.
> 
> Phiphy što fali viskozi (u odjeći ju obožavam )? Imaš li preporuku za druge papiriće kad potrošim ove?
> 
> Žao mi je zbog gljivica al sad bar znate uzrok crvene guze


pusti je maco, njoj to nije dovoljno prirodan materijal  :Razz: 
Meni su Popolini iz kutije najbolji dosad - probala Rodine, Popolinijeve u roli, Disanine u roli i Tosamine To-to - e ti su mi skoro isti kao Popolini kutija

phiphy, ja mislim da se pelena potoća u čisti ocat, ne znam baš kako ćeš to izvesti s 20-ak komada...možda se ocat može rijuzati?
Moje saučešće za gubitak pelenske nevinosti.

----------


## Bubimitka81

I mene zanima kak ste pobrali gljivice?
Otkad imam susilicu perem ih svaka 3 dana, prije sam ih prala svaka 2 dana, a ne pospricam ih uvijek cajevcem jer u zurbi zaboravim  :Undecided: 

Nego, maleni ima neke sitne crvene tockice iznad piskana, a izmedju nogica crvenu flekicu onako kao da ga je komarac piknuo.. Jel to pelenski osip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*  pometi inbox

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy što fali viskozi (u odjeći ju obožavam )? Imaš li preporuku za druge papiriće kad potrošim ove?


Viskozu sam optužila za grubost papirića  :Grin:  . Vjerojatno ne bih ni skužila sastav da mi se papirići nisu činili puno grublji od svih dotad korištenih. Do sad sam koristila Rodine, neke iz Mullera, Popolini u roli i Popli. Favorit su mi definitivno Rodini, mekani, podatni, iako ih na početku nisam voljela jer bi mi se zgužvali u peleni pa ne bi puno toga pokupili.




> Znaci nije bas sigurno da pranje na 60 unisti sve? A kad bi na 90 oprala? Kak se to desilo, jesu ti dugo stajale prije pranja? Pitam zbog sebe, da to probam izbjec..


Nisu gljivice na peleni, nego na guzi. Gljivice se razviju na dupetu bez većih problema, u pp ili u jednokratnima. Vlaga, toplina...i evo ih. Kako izbjeći...vjerojatno što češće mijenjati pelenu, što više zračiti dupe i svi ostali savjeti vezani uz pelensko područje.




> Meni su Popolini iz kutije najbolji dosad - probala Rodine, Popolinijeve u roli, Disanine u roli i Tosamine To-to - e ti su mi skoro isti kao Popolini kutija


Pa šta ne veliš...donesem ti prvom prilikom svih 99  :Laughing: 




> phiphy, ja mislim da se pelena potoća u čisti ocat, ne znam baš kako ćeš to izvesti s 20-ak komada...možda se ocat može rijuzati?
> Moje saučešće za gubitak pelenske nevinosti.


Da, nemam pojma ni ja. Utoćala sam jučer jednu pelenu, nije se pjenila pa sam pribjegla pranju na 90 s novim deterdžentom, onim sredstvom za dezinfekciju iz DM i onda oprala sve još jednom, opet na 90, samo u vodi.




> I mene zanima kak ste pobrali gljivice?
> Otkad imam susilicu perem ih svaka 3 dana, prije sam ih prala svaka 2 dana, a ne pospricam ih uvijek cajevcem jer u zurbi zaboravim


Napisah.




> Nego, maleni ima neke sitne crvene tockice iznad piskana, a izmedju nogica crvenu flekicu onako kao da ga je komarac piknuo.. Jel to pelenski osip?


Vjerojatno da.





> *Phiphy*  pometi inbox


Done!

----------


## phiphy

Još da dodam...radim generalku pelena jer se osipi, gljive i ostale reakcije na dupetu mogu javiti zbog toga jer se na pelenama nakupi deterdženta, kamenca i sl. pa u kontaktu s urinom izazivaju reakciju guze. Osim toga, mi smo imali sreću da do dohrane guzu nismo morali mazati kremama. Vjerojatno se s početkom dohrane promijenio sastav pišaline i kakice, koža je odreagirala, ja baš i nisam  :Rolling Eyes: , i evo nas tu gdje jesmo.

----------


## Argente

> Viskozu sam optužila za grubost papirića  . Vjerojatno ne bih ni skužila sastav da mi se papirići nisu činili puno grublji od svih dotad korištenih. Do sad sam koristila Rodine, neke iz Mullera, Popolini u roli i Popli. Favorit su mi definitivno Rodini, mekani, podatni, iako ih na početku nisam voljela jer bi mi se zgužvali u peleni pa ne bi puno toga pokupili.


Meni su Rodini bili najgori iz istog razloga, što se kod tebe promijenilo, konzistencija kakice? Mislim, ne kod tebe, nego kod male?




> Pa šta ne veliš...donesem ti prvom prilikom svih 99


Samo daj...Popli (tek sam sad skužila da na kutiji piše Popli a ne Popolini, djizs) ili To-to? Mislim, ne igra ulogu, oboje ću primiti sa zahvalnošću  :Grin: 




> Nego, maleni ima neke sitne crvene tockice iznad piskana, a izmedju nogica crvenu flekicu onako kao da ga je komarac piknuo.. Jel to pelenski osip?


E, ovo ima i moj, u zadnjih tjedan-dva otkad može potegnuti noć u jednoj peleni...noćas od 00 do 9 - piknjice, dan prije mijenjanje na 4 sata - piknjica nema...Što da radim, je li moguće da ću morati zauvijek mijenjati pelene i po noći? Buditi ga? Ignorirati piknjice? Ne mogu ih ignorirati jer ih onda drugi dan moram (ili možda ne moram?) namazati s JGL/Sudocremom/Biobazom baby/danas sam probala sa fancy kariteom? Staviti ga od ponoći do jutra u jednokratne  :Shock: ?
Idem sada razvrstati pitanja po specijaliziranim temama  :lool:

----------


## phiphy

> Meni su Rodini bili najgori iz istog razloga, što se kod tebe promijenilo, konzistencija kakice? Mislim, ne kod tebe, nego kod male?


Kod mene konzistencija dobra, hvala na pitanju  :Raspa: . Znaš da skoro da i nemam pojma šta se promijenilo...valjda joj je veće dupe i međunožje šire pa taj papirić u startu nekako bolje legne, Rodini su mi se omilili i prije dohrane pa nije do konzistencije.




> Samo daj...Popli (tek sam sad skužila da na kutiji piše Popli a ne Popolini, djizs) ili To-to? Mislim, ne igra ulogu, oboje ću primiti sa zahvalnošću


Popli, ove koje sam popljuvala  :Laughing:  .




> E, ovo ima i moj, u zadnjih tjedan-dva otkad može potegnuti noć u jednoj peleni...noćas od 00 do 9 - piknjice, dan prije mijenjanje na 4 sata - piknjica nema...Što da radim, je li moguće da ću morati zauvijek mijenjati pelene i po noći? Buditi ga? Ignorirati piknjice? Ne mogu ih ignorirati jer ih onda drugi dan moram (ili možda ne moram?) namazati s JGL/Sudocremom/Biobazom baby/danas sam probala sa fancy kariteom? Staviti ga od ponoći do jutra u jednokratne?
> Idem sada razvrstati pitanja po specijaliziranim temama


Mene  :Embarassed:  priznati, ali dupe je danas ujutro bilo odlično, nakon cijele noći provedene u Pampersici, a cjelonoćni boravak u peleni si nismo priuštili tjednima! Pelena teška, a guza i pipica suhe k'o barut. I, iako nisam 100% sigurna  :Grin: , mislim da se nije budila za hranjenje, tj. odspavala je 8 sati u komadu, to pak nismo doživjeli mjesecima, hranjenje je bilo svaka 4 sata. 

Da li ignorirati piknjice? Pa ja ne bi ignorirala, al' za početak možda da ga natrackaš nekom kremom tipa JGL malo bogatije navečer?

----------


## Mali Mimi

phiphy i mi smo pokleknuli i počeli s pampersom prije 2 tjedna, najviše isto zbog crvenila i tog konstantnog buđenja po noći ali ne na 4 sata kao što je kod vas slučaj nego svakih sat vremena...no nismo se spasili što se buđenja tiče

----------


## phiphy

*MM*, u Pampersici ste stalno? Mi sad, otkad mažemo s fungicidom  :Grin:  , imamo bolju situaciju, tj. lakše je uočiti promjene na koži jer nije sve crveno. I što se događa...skinem pelenu, počistimo i luftamo guzu dok joj ne dosadi i pospremim poprilično ok guzu u pp. Brine me što već kod sljedeće promjene pelene ima novih crvenih točkica, a promjena pelene nastupi dosta brzo, dakle, ospe se u roku keks.

Na Pampersice sam prešla da pokušam držati guzu na suhom, da se koža bolje regenerira i da imam vremena srediti pp jer sad ih sve perem. U kratkoročnom planu mi je po danu vratiti se na pp, noć ostati u Pampersicama pa ću vidjeti kako će ići...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *MM*, u Pampersici ste stalno? Mi sad, otkad mažemo s fungicidom  , imamo bolju situaciju, tj. lakše je uočiti promjene na koži jer nije sve crveno. I što se događa...skinem pelenu, počistimo i luftamo guzu dok joj ne dosadi i pospremim poprilično ok guzu u pp. Brine me što već kod sljedeće promjene pelene ima novih crvenih točkica, a promjena pelene nastupi dosta brzo, dakle, ospe se u roku keks.
> 
> Na Pampersice sam prešla da pokušam držati guzu na suhom, da se koža bolje regenerira i da imam vremena srediti pp jer sad ih sve perem. U kratkoročnom planu mi je po danu vratiti se na pp, noć ostati u Pampersicama pa ću vidjeti kako će ići...


Ne samo smo po noći cca 7,8 sati u pampersu

----------


## redprincess

Imam pitanje za mame platnenopelenašice: što radite s dotrajalim platnenim pelenama? Koristila sam platnene s prvim djetetom, uskoro nam stiže druga cura, i nekoliko sam pelena odlučila "diskvalificirati" jer im je vanjski materijal istrošen - oko gumica su se pojavile rupice. Znam da postoji mogućnost popravka kod roda, ali ipak sam naručila tih nekoliko novih i sad neznam što bi sa starima, a žao mi je da ih bacim. Pelene su one size, na drukere, Natura, 5 komada - ako ih netko želi rado bi ih poklonila, po želji mogu poslati i slike.

----------


## S2000

Ajoj pa kako su se uspjele podrapati nakon jednog djeteta? Moje naturine nakon kednog djeteta su ko nove. Tim vise sto oni ni ne rade cicak vec samo drukere.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## redprincess

Dva razloga mi padaju na pamet: Naturine su mi najbolje odgovarale pa su se najviše i koristile (imala sam ih 13, 5 ih je oštećeno, 8 je još u dobrom stanju), a drugi razlog je što su se prale zajedno sa drugim pelenama na čičak i oštećenja vjerojatno imaju veze s tim čičkom. Održavane su regularno: na 60 s malo praška, bez omekšivača - samo bijeli ocat, sušene na zraku/suncu ili pored peći (sušilicu nemam).

----------


## phiphy

Suborke, ja se moram malo požaliti...imali smo pauzu od pp nešto više od 2 tjedna, bili smo u jp dok ne zaliječimo guzu. Guza nam je već neko vrijeme bila ok u jp i odlučila sam vratiti se u pp po danu. U njima smo od jučer ujutro s redovitim presvlačenjima svaka 2 sata (osim ako spava pa navučemo na 3 sata), govance ulovim odmah i presvlačim i perem, noć je bila u Pampersu i guza uopće nije dobro  :Sad:  . Masa crvenih točkica kojih u jp nije bilo  :Shock:   :Shock:  . Gledam u tu guzu puna nevjerice...

----------


## S2000

Ajoj  :Sad:  mozda joj nesto ipak smeta... pokusaj kasnije opet... vazno da je guza zdrava, pa u cemu joj bude bolje.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Ali vi ste pola godine bili isključivo u pp bez problema, onda valjda nije do vlage same? Koliko si raskuživala pelene? Možda su ti se gljivice naselile u sušilici  :Shock: ?

Kod nas crvene točkice i fleke, kaže pedica "aa malo dermatitisa, držati u suhom" ali one su tu i u jp i u pp. U pp se pojačaju ako probijemo 2h, tako da je sad dan=pp, noć=jp. Tješim se da je to radi izbijanja zubića..

----------


## phiphy

Ne znam što bi moglo biti, ja mislim da je od toga što joj tkanina grebe po koži i pp 'popije' svu kremu pa nema zaštite...ne znam....predzadnje presvlačenje sam je opet stavila u jp jer je točkica bilo sve više i više, i sad joj je opet dupe bolje, nakon samo sat vremena u jp  :Shock:  .

Pelene sam prala dva puta, jednom s octom i dezinf. sredstvom, a drugi put samo vodom. To je bilo to, nisam imala baš više ideje što bih s njima osim da ih perem bez praška i s octom u nedogled. Ovo su nam pelene na lokaciji gdje nemamo sušilice  :Sad:  . Da bar nama sad neki zubići krenu pa da to bude razlog katastrofe u pp.

----------


## S2000

Jesi probala nemazanjem guze u pp?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Na 90? A da ih probaš skuhat u loncu, onako kao naši stari, valjda se drukeri i gumice ne bi otopili?

----------


## Mali Mimi

phiphy baš mi je žao, nama su neke pelene navukle gljivice na sebe ali nisu njemu došle na guzu, on je imao baš osip i odkad smo po noći u pampersu gotovo da ga više i nema, izgleda da mu ne radi dobro kad je to mokro dugo vremena na guzi, sad smo naručili stay dry uloške pa ćemo njih probat po noći i vidjeti hoće li biti bolje. Gljivice dođu na mokro još kod cura je veća vjerojatnost da će ih zaraditi nego dečki, vama bi bilo najbolje bespelenaštvo izgleda :Unsure:

----------


## phiphy

> Jesi probala nemazanjem guze u pp?


Prvih 6 mj. nisam skoro uopće mazala, ali to nam više nije opcija jer mislim da smo gadan osip i gljivice i navukli zbog nemazanja. Mislim da je koža bila nezaštićena (bez kreme) i onda su mokraća i kakica promijenile sastav s početkom dohrane i to nas je sredilo.




> Na 90? A da ih probaš skuhat u loncu, onako kao naši stari, valjda se drukeri i gumice ne bi otopili?


Da, na 90 sam zavrtila dva puta. Tko će mi dat takav lonac? Ili da uzmem jedan dan off pa da perem po dve, tri pelene u loncu dok ih sve ne operem?  :Laughing:  Možda i to dođe na red, za sad mi ostaj ejoš malo ekperimentiranja s pelenama koje nisu hrapave (bambus i frotir jesu) pa vidjeti da li joj i ovi glatkiji materijali iziritiraju dupe.




> phiphy baš mi je žao, nama su neke pelene navukle gljivice na sebe ali nisu njemu došle na guzu,


Možda sam u krivu, no mislim da to nisu iste gljive.




> on je imao baš osip i odkad smo po noći u pampersu gotovo da ga više i nema, izgleda da mu ne radi dobro kad je to mokro dugo vremena na guzi, sad smo naručili stay dry uloške pa ćemo njih probat po noći i vidjeti hoće li biti bolje. Gljivice dođu na mokro još kod cura je veća vjerojatnost da će ih zaraditi nego dečki, vama bi bilo najbolje bespelenaštvo izgleda


Javi kako su vam se pokazali stay dry. Za bespelenaštvo treba imati živaca i strpljenja, ja se baš ne vidim u tome  :Grin:  .

----------


## S2000

A papirici da bude gladje?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

Da, vidiš, to bih mogla probati, stavljala sam samo kad sam mislila da bi moglo biti kakanje.

----------


## Argente

A privremeni povratak u tetre (sori ako mi je promaklo da si s time već probala, znam da si temeljita  :Smile: )?

----------


## phiphy

Čitaš mi misli, Arđo, sad čekam da se dupence opet primiri pa ću probati tetre s papirićima i bez.

----------


## Mali Mimi

phiphy nisam ni mislila da je isto gljivice na peleni ili na guzi nego sam htjela reći kako sumnjam da je dobila to zbog tvog tretiranja pelena, dobila je vjerojatno zbog mokre pelene na guzi

----------


## phiphy

:Smile:  Krivo sam razumijela onda, sorry.

----------


## zekana

Konačno da pitam: Da li se platnene pelene koriste i kao zamjena za široko povijanje tetrama? Kao da sam to čula od tete Naide (Baby Saurus) kod koje sam kupila pp, ali nisam sigurna. Sad ćemo dobiti zimsku bebu pa ćemo ih moći koristiti. Moja cura je ljetna beba koja se osipala od ogromne pp (naspram nje malene) i morala sam ju staviti na jednokratne koje su tanke i koje su odnijele taj osip vrućine.

----------


## phiphy

Platnene nisu zamjena za široko povijanje. U pp kukići stoje šire nego u jp, ali ne toliko široko i čvrsto kao kod klasičnog širokog povijanja.

----------


## Ginger

Ali siroko se povija samo ako lijecnik tako odredi
Iako, koliko cujem u zadnje vrijeme, to se sve rjedje preporucuje

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger kod nas se još uvijek tako svima savjetuje - riječko područje

----------


## BOZZ

I kod nas se mora široko povijati , do prvog uz kukova , a meni naše PP bolje poviju široko , od  jednokratne  i jedne  tetre, ili one pelene za široko povijanje.

----------


## Ginger

Sad sam bas zacudjena jer kod nas kazu da se to vise ne radi
A i moja pedjatrica tako veli i da se to radi samo ako postoje problemi
Mislim da i u zg nema sirokog povijanja
Ja nisam siroko povijala niti jednu
Ah da, kod nas po novom nema niti uzv-a kukova bez indikacija

A koliko vidim i jednima i drugima bude ok pa ono, nema ni veze...samo mi je glupo da svatko vodi svoju politiku

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma vjerojatno će to doć i do nas za koju godinu, znaš da je ostatak Hrvatske usporen naspram Zagreba i okolice...a kako se vidi dali netko ima indikaciju za UZV kukova? Tko to određuje i na koju foru?

----------


## S2000

Ja prvi put cujem da ce ukinuti i uzv kukova! Pa se pitam kao mala mimi, kako ce se onda znati kome kukovi dobro ne okostavaju i sl...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja sam iznenadena  :Confused: 

Po nasoj pedijatrici i dr koji je radio uzv kukova, jedino se uzv-om vidi jesu li kukici ok.
Pedica mi je rekla da je uzv kukova vani uobicajeni dio screeninga novorodenceta jos u rodilistu.

----------


## Ginger

E sad me puno pitate
Ne mora znaciti da ce tako biti u cijeloj rh, velim da to postaje trend u varazdinu
Prva curka je isla na uzv jer se tad islo uvijek, a i ona je bila na zadak i u tom slicaju se uvijek ide na uzv
Kod druge curke je bilo ono ici ili ne, rekla je da ne treba, al nek odemo i napisala da je bila na zadak (trebala je kao indikacija)
Kod ove je rekla da su kukovi ok i da ne trebaa ici na uzv
E sad, meni su ped u rodilistu i ona rekli isto - da se primjeti ako nesto ne stima, tj ako su precvrsti ili labavi
Dalje vam ne znam, al ova moja je dosta ziheras pa si mislim da valjda zna sta radi

Inace, taj uzv kukova je meni bio jedan od bedastijih pregleda, jer je islo ko na traci i trajao doslovno dvije sekunde po kuku
Meni bezveze... Al mozda bi trajalo duze da nesto nije stimalo

Al stvarno mislim da je glupo sto to nije svugdje ujednaceno, jer ovako nas samo zbunjuju - svatko tupi svoje i sad ti budi pametan

----------


## S2000

Ne mora znaciti da ako pregled traje kratko da je bedast  :Smile: 
Specijalistu je dovoljno vrlo malo vremena da provjeri kukice i nema potrebe duze muciti dijete.

Prije par godina, i kod nas je bilo u eksperimentalnoj fazi da se prvi uzv kukova radi jos u rodilistu .

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Ma joj, taj lik koji je to radio mi uopce nije ulijevao povjerenje
Bas sam imala dojam da sve to ofrlje radi...

To u rodilistu bi bilo super
Ja bih uzv kukova, ali i prije toga uzv srca i uzv mozga uvela kao rutinu u rodilistu - no, nema sanse
Meni to djeluju kao puno vazniji pregledi, al malo sam i subjektivna zbog meni bliskog slucaja u obitelji
Mislim, pregled sluha je rutina, sto ne bi bilo i ovo
Al sad sam zastranila sa teme...

----------


## BOZZ

Kod nas u Zaboku se u rodilištu  radi uzv kukova i mozga po novom, no malo o off, i još uvijek mi neide u glavu kako je bolje jednokratna i tetra za široko povojanje od mojih pp

----------


## phiphy

*MM*, jesi nabavila stay dry uloške? Kako su ti se pokazali?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure imam pitanjce!
Idemo na more za 3 tjedna, na 5 dana... E sad, mene muci njegova guza naviknuta na pp, ne mogu ih nositi tamo jer ih necu moci prati pa cu nositi jp, ali bojim se da se ne ojede (jucer je pola dana bio u jp i sav se zacrvenio)..
Hoce mi pomoci da ga trackam kremom svako presvlacenje?!? Jucer nisam, mozda je zato sav pocrvenio!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Mazi ga svakako kad je u jp, prvo dobro posusi pa namazi
Po mogucnosti sto prirodnijom kremicom

----------


## Bubimitka81

S kojom kremicom?! Joooj vec sad me boli glava od pomisli na crvenu guzu, a na ljeto cemo biti 2 tjedna na moru, nadam se da ce to dobro proci...
Eh kako se guza brzo navikne na fino, kad se sjetim prvih 1,5 mjesec u jp, guza super, a sad uzas, da ne spominjem smrad jp kojeg u pocetku nisam primjecivala...  :Undecided: 
Imam kod kuce pavlovicku i sudocrem, hoce to posluziti ili da nabavim nesto bolje?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

Nama je super shea maslac. Sudocream ti je za crvenilo, nije za redovno mazanje.

----------


## Ginger

Weledina krema je isto dobra
Sudocrem nije za svaki dan, to je bas za osip i crvenilo
A pavlovicka, ja je bas ne volim, "prekemijska" mi je 
Ovaj shea mi zvuci super

----------


## Argente

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80054-Mazanje-guze
tu ima malo više o maščobama za specifične situacije
i posebno o ljubljenom shea maslacu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure, morat cu i ja nabaviti shea maslac, vidim da se Argente naveliko hvali s tim okolo  :Razz: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mina30

Bok cure trebam pomoc ili savjet
Trenutno sam u besparici pa sam odlucila prodati platnene pelene i covere koje ionako ne koristim. Medjutim kako dugo nisam u toj priči ne znam ni sama koje bi cijene stavila i koliko pelene vrijede, znam da sam poketice placala vise od 100kn po komadu pa ako imate vremena pogledajte moj album i recite mi sto mislite.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84580-p...ica-robu-0-116

----------


## zekana

Ja sam trenutno popunjena što se tiče kupovine pelena, taman sam nabila brojku 40 i stala. Eh sad, plaćala sam ih otprilike između 35-40 kn za polovne (očuvane, ispravne i bez fleka), a nove/skoro nekorištene sam plaćala 50-60kn. Sve su na drukere. I imam samo jedan coer na čičak i to camaris, ali mi je katastrofa, nikako namjestiti da ne procuri pa imam averziju prema čičku, hehe! Eto, ovo je moje iskustvo i zadovoljna sam cijenama jer sam i ja kupovala novih i srce me boli što nisam ranije počela kupovati polovne...

----------


## mishekica

Zekana, zašto toliko pelena? Ja sam ih kupila 30-ak i bilo mi je previše. Morala sam ih prati svaka 2-3 dana... nije bitno zašto, ne da mi se u detalje. Uglavnom, cca 20 sam ih stalno vrtila u prometu i bilo je taman. Onih 10 sam poklonila dalje.

----------


## Argente

Meni se 30 pokazalo kao optimum za ležerno korištenje, 25 tijesno, a 20 bi mi definitivno bilo premalo po zimi i kiši kad se suše po 2-3 dana. Osim toga, neke su za spavanje, neke su za van, neke su za samo sat vremena do spavanja, neke za kišno vrijeme, neke su već premale...Jest da ih imam 40, ali to je drugi par rukava  :Grin:

----------


## anđeo26012013

mishekica to ti je bolest pp,ove su mi lijepe,pa nemam od tog proizvođača,pa da brobam njihove  :Grin:   za sad ih imam 29,dijete staro 2mj i trenutno mi je to puno pp jer ne maže toliko i suše mi se brzo,a po zimi mi bude trebalo toliko dok se dulje suše...a do skidanja iz p vjerujem da bum dogurala do broja 40,pa bum se morala požuriti na drugo dijete da pp ne stoje  :Laughing:

----------


## zekana

> Zekana, zašto toliko pelena? Ja sam ih kupila 30-ak i bilo mi je previše. Morala sam ih prati svaka 2-3 dana... nije bitno zašto, ne da mi se u detalje. Uglavnom, cca 20 sam ih stalno vrtila u prometu i bilo je taman. Onih 10 sam poklonila dalje.


JA skupljam az drugu guzu, bit će ih dvoje ili dvije  :Smile:  Tako da ne želim zimu prepustiti slučaju i doći u napast kupovati opet jednokratne. A lako ja njih spremim kasnije ili ih poklonim ili ih prodam. "Lako je za razmještaj ako imaš namještaj"- bila je slatka reklama daaaavno daaaavno!

----------


## mishekica

OK, ako će biti dvije bebe skupa u pelenama, jasno mi je.  :Smile: 

Istina, imala sam i 5 maaaalih koje je brzo prerasla.  :Smile: 

Uglavnom sam koristila pocketice pa se to brzo sušilo (u pravilu isti dan), a one fitted su se ipak duže sušile pa sam i tu razvila taktiku - koristila sam ih zadnji dan (onaj dan kad perem veš) da mi ne stoje dugo mokre.  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

Nilkad dočekati to sutra da mi stigne mojih 18 pelena! Poplave su zaustavile poštu u Bosni, tek danas proradile sa slanjem paketa. Sutra, kad će sutra?!

----------


## mina30

evo zene stavila sam cijene na pelene, najskuplja je 30kn, ima svega bambusa, pulla fleecea, pa ako znate da nekome treba, prodajem ih do 30.5. onda idemo na more i nema nas tri mjeseca.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84580-p...ica-robu-0-116

----------


## zasad skulirana

zene,mala pomoc molim...imam trudnu priju koja trenutno zivi u USA,htjela bi kupiti pp i pita me koje brandove da gleda...
kako nisam nikad narucivala ili kupila USA brand nisam upucena pa molim dajte sugestije koje su vam se pokazale najbolje!

----------


## BOZZ

Definitivno motherease najbolje pelenice,a coveri još bolji,ja zadnje kupila wizard duo preezadovoljna,ali mi skupi za naručiti još a ja bi tako htijela još

----------


## zekana

Imam tri vrste pelena: *Baby Saurus, Natura i Rodina Pusa*. Evo mojih dojmova:

Preferiram drukere, pogotovo na zaštitnim pelenama. Sve se izvrnulo od pranja na zaštitnima kod čička.

Najbrže mi se suše Baby Saurus, pocket fitted.

Najljepše prijanjaju tijelu Natura pelene. 

Najveće i najdublje su Baby Saurus. 

Najmekše su Baby Saurus (pričajući o plišu). Značajna je razlika između pliša Rodine puse i Baby Saurus. 

Najveću moć upijanja imaju Baby Saurus s pripadajućim uloškom.

Najbolje zaštitne krojem su Rodina Pusa. No imam 3 njihove zaštitne i na dvije po jedan ključni druker ne valja. Jedna je time neiskoristiva jer je muški druker, a jednu prilagođavam jer mi prvi druker koji je ženski ne sjeda dobro pa moram u drugi. Šteta... Tako da od 3 imam samo jednu ispravnu. Baby Surus nije toliko dobar krojem, ali svi drukeri štimaju. 

Najljepši dezeni su svi dezeni  :Smile:  samo da ih gledam sam sretna!  :Smile: 

Ima li još netko problema s drukerima? I ZAŠTO su zaštitne pelene toliko skupe????

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisu skupe kad kupujes 2-3  :Grin: 

Meni su ME pelene i coveri bez premca!

----------


## Ginger

ME coveri su zakon, a pelene ok

Nego, moja mala guza je 3 dana bila u jednokratnim i zacrvenila se prvi put u 4,5 mjesca
Jedan dan platnenih i crvenila vise nema  :Smile: 
Sve se bojim sto se biti na godisnjem....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nama se povuklo crvenilo kad smo počeli koristiti jp po noći i naručila i one stay dry ali nisam ih baš puno probala jer sam lijena se dizat i presvlačit ga po noći ionako mi niš ne spava i onda mi se stvarno neda još ga time dodatno razbuditi, tako da do daljnjeg smo u jp po noći, žao mi je ali moram si olakšat život bar malo...a nama bi svaka isprobana pp ipak promočila do 8 ujutro tako da sam ga morala presvući prije zore

----------


## phiphy

I mi liječili crvenilo jp  :Laughing:  . MM, čije si stay dry uzela?

----------


## Ginger

Mojoj maloj drze po noci bez problema (i starijima su)
Po noci je imala jp samo dok je kakala ponoci i to samo zato jer nisam vidjela stiskati drukere na pp (jedva sam vidla di je prematalica  :lool:  )

----------


## mishekica

Joj, moja se grozno zapišavala. Toliko grozno da su joj i sve jednokratne propuštale. Pa smo jedno vrijeme stavljali uložak od platnene u jednokratnu. Onda joj je to počelo smetati pa se budila milijun puta po noći pa smo opet završili na jednokratnima (po noći). Ali ne volim ih nikako.  :Sad:

----------


## uporna

ME coveri najbolji (na drukere). 
Meni za noć definitvno izdrže i rodine konoplja (može stvarno puno upiti) i od tete šivalice iz st ali konoplja je definitivno najbolja. E sad moja spava po noći (ne vadim nikome mast) samo čisto za usporedbu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

uporna a šta u tu konoplju isto staviš uložak od konoplje il bez?

----------


## Bluebella

pridružujemo se platneno pelenašima  :Smile: 
naručila sam si ove pelenice http://www.gnappies.com/shop/little-gpants dali je itko te probao?
malo jesu skuplje, postoji opcija i sa jednokratnim biorazgradivim uloškom, ali taj jedan uložak je skuplji nego jedna jednokratna pelena pa sam uzela samo za probu, a ostalo vrijeme će ići perivi ulošci.

jedva čekam da mi paket stigne  :Very Happy: 

idem malo pročitati o čemu ste pisale, puno toga me zanima, od kako prati i čime pa do sušenja, mazanja, gdje držati mokre uloške do pranja i sl. vjerujem da ste sve te teme već nadugo i naširoko ispisale po forumu.

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, zašto si se odlučila baš za te pelenice?
Mislim, zanima me čisto onako  :Smile: 

Nikad nisam čula za njih, lijepe su, ali mi se ne sviđa što su po veličinama, ja sam za one size pelenice. 
Nešto slično ima i Motherease http://cart.mother-ease.com/shopdisp...ne+Size+Diaper

I, ofkors, javi dojmove kad ih ubacite u upotrebu.

----------


## Ginger

Bluebellice welcome i javi dojmove

maco, meni se vise svidjaju po brojevima nego OS
ja imam dvobroj - nb/s i m/l i to mi je supe

----------


## Bluebella

za te pelene sam čula od jedne poznanice i nekako su mi ostale "u uhu" i sad sam dosta dobrih preporuka od mama po blogovima o njima pročitala pa sam se odlučila i probati ih. a nekako su mi i  najljepše.
svakako javim dojmove. 
uzela sam L veličinu (od 10 do 16kg) jer M. ima 9kg i mislim da su nam te ok do kraja korištenja pelena (nadam se).
e sad jedna stvar mi nije jasna... koliko sam skužila neke mame mažu guzu u pp druge ne. pa me zanima ove koje mažu dali se krema opere ih uložaka na 60c?

----------


## BOZZ

Ja imam ove motherease u pree zadovoljna sa njima najbolja peklenica koju imam,jednostavna za koristiti,cover se može koristiti za druge pelene,ali ovaj njihov ulozak je super jedina mana je da su preskupe,tj poštarina je ogromna.

----------


## Ginger

Bbella ja mazem maloj guzu, al to je u jaaako tankom sloju, na pregibima i na guzi
Jednako tako mazem i kad je u jednokratnim (kad smo na putu), mozda mrvicu vise
Meni jedna krema traje sto godina (imam dvije i niti jedna nije jos niti na pola potrosena u skoro 5 mjeseci)  i stvarno ne vidim potrebu nanositi to u nekim vecim kolicinama
Nema nikakvih tragova kreme na pelenama, a ja korisitm i one papirice pa to i ne dodje direkt na pelenu

Vidjela sam neke mame da te kreme stavljaju u takvim kolicinama da se meni zeludac okrene
Ono, jedna krema potraje mozda tjedan dana...ako....
Nema potrebe toliko trackati tu mladu kozu koja to upija ko luda

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja isto kao Ginger s tim da ne mazem svaki dan, samo ako vidim da se malcice crveni, prodje nam i po tjedan-dva bez kremice.. Takodjer imam jednu kremu od pocetka, sad je pri kraju, a on ima 7.5 mjeseci, a prvi mjesec i pol smo mazali uvijek jer je bio u jp...
Uh, a to trackanje u neogranicenim kolicinama necu ni komentirati...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Ginger koje papiriće koristiš i gdje ih kupiš?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja koristim Rodine, ali ima ih na vise strana, navodno i u ljekarnama...
Ovo zapravo i mene zanima, gdje ih mogu kupiti u slobodnoj prodaji?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zekana

Ja joj guzu mazckam i trackam, a sad kako sam u potpunosti prešla na pp, tek sad prestajem s tom opsesijom. Stvarno joj se JESTE guza jako znala upaliti čim je ne bismo dobro namazali. Eh sad, da li je to bilo samo jer je bila manja i osjetljivija ili je to možda bilo do jednokratnih pelena... tko će znati. Sad ćemo vidjeti kako će reagirati bez toliko kremice ili bez kremice uopće. Jel joj dovoljno mlakom vodom isprati guzu, tj. mokrom vodom namočiti krpu pa joj obrisati guzu ako je samo piškila?

----------


## mishekica

Netko je gore pitao za papiriće... Mi smo koristili one obične To.To krpice od Tosame (http://www.tosama.si/iimg/386/to_to_...ft_100_kos.jpg).
To su zapravo jednokratne krpice za pranje, ali nama su se super ponašale kao zaštitni papirići za pelene. Jeftinije su od drugih, koliko sam upućena. Izdržale su nam po 5-6 pranja. Možda i više. Znam da smo koristili jedne koje nam nikako nisu valjale jer su se u pranju gužvale k'o lude. Mislim da su bile Bambinomio.

Kremicu smo koristili jako jako rijetko. Samo kad bi se jače zacrvenila. Pelenski osip je dobivala samo kad bismo se na par dana vratili u jednokratne zbog nekakvog putovanja ili sl.

----------


## S2000

Al imaju manu. Nisu biorazgradive i nisu za bacanje u wc skoljku.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mishekica

A ne znam. Ni Bambino mio nisu biorazgradive pa ih svejedno svi bacaju u WC. A da ne spominjem vlažne maramice i sl.
No, imaš pravo, to im je mana, ali ja to uopće nisam uočila.

----------


## legal alien

Ja ne bacam vlazne u wc. Ma zapravo ih koristim samo kad smo vanka za obrisati lice, ruke i ponekad guzu. Bljak su mi i one najskuplje.
Oni popolino papirici su stvarno dobri. I njih frknem sa govancem u wc. Ali su mi malo skupi...ako nadjete sta povoljnije javite

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam iz nuzde naisla na kompromisno rjesenje za papirice koje mi se pokazalo kao vrlo dobro!
Ponestalo pravih, zaboravila naruciti, sto cu? 
Struganje govanca sa pelena nije opcija  :Grin: 
Imala kuci Balea pamucne jednokratne suhe krpice za pranje, prerezala po pola (ja sam i Popolinijeve rezala jer su mi preveliki) i voila!
Mogu ih baciti u wc, meki su, jedino ne izdrze pranje ali briga me. 60 komada me kosta 9,90 kn.

----------


## Argente

Oo, hvala maco! Ja ih sve režem popola i ne perem nijedne.
Tosama je 50 kom. (odnosno mojih 100) za 15 kn...ovi tvoji su optimalno rješenje za ljude kao što sam ja, istovremeno škrte i lijene  :lool:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ta sam!
Al ja to volim reci racionalni hedonist  :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

> ovi tvoji su optimalno rješenje za ljude kao što sam ja, istovremeno škrte i lijene


 :Laughing: 

Meni su super rodini, jer su najmeksi
Inace, ja nikad te papirice ne bacam u wc skoljku
A bome ih niti ne perem

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja uopće ne koristim te papiriće samo izvrnem pelenu nad školjku i govance samo padne sad kad je tvrđe a ako je mekano istuširam nad školjkom i gotovo, onda pelenu malo isperem i istrljam sapunom za to i gotovo. Inače kaka 1-2 put na dan nije to baš toliko puno da bih mu stalno te papiriće stavljala

----------


## Argente

Tema o papirićima

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja logistički ne mogu to izvesti kao ti Mali Mimi, jer ne znam gdje bi s djetetom dok to obavljam  :Unsure: 
Na prematalici ga ostaviti ne mogu, a spustim li ga na pod, bit će mi pomoćnik u ispiranju pa ću na kraju i njega cijeloga morati "isprati".
A i ne da mi se. 
Ovako malo vježbam gađanje govanca u wc školjku i pretežno i pogodim  :Laughing:

----------


## maca papucarica

E, da, Arđo, neću na tu temu o papirićima jer je tamo pitanje perivosti, a mi tu razglabamo o tome koristiti ih ili ne, bacati u školjku ili ne...

----------


## Argente

Kod mene je to logistički neizvedivo jer imam odvojenu kupaonu od zahoda...a ručno ispiranje je prljav posao kojeg moje aristokratske ručice pokušavaju izbjeći...i ne smetnimo s uma da ja još uvijek hendlam dojenačku kakicu jer dohrana praktički nije uvedena...dakle, papirići su must have.
Srećom, incidencija no2 se prorijedila na jednom dnevno, tako da svome princu uglavnom priušćujem nesputano zadovoljstvo neposrednog kontakta s plemenitim materijalima - papirić ide na procjenu, pogodim u cca 50% slučajeva  :lool:

----------


## Argente

Štaaaa šta je ovo maco u tvom potpisu
pa ti si trudna?!
kad si nam mislila reć?!

----------


## maca papucarica

Pa evo vidis da sam rekla  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

:lool:  pa čestitam ti draga
ajd sad detalji
i da ne bude offt, hoće li biti platnenopelenaš

----------


## Argente

odnosno, koje su se pelene pokazale dostojnima da ih dokupiš i za drugo čedo
a koje ne
i koje su se previše olinjale da bi podnijele dvoje

----------


## maca papucarica

Naravno! Već razmišljam o ozbiljnom proširenju svoje mršave kolekcije od svega 23 komada  :Laughing: 

Imaš pp

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam tvrdoglavo kupila samo Flafi bambus/konoplja i ME bambus. 
Dobila jednu Flafi pocketicu gratis-meni to jadno. U razdobljima kad je puno piškio, bila bi puna u pola sata. Pa to guranje umetaka prilikom slaganja  :gaah: 

Planiram nadokupiti more ME bambusica i one njihove wizard one size kao varijantu AIO!

Nisam dovoljno bogata da kupujem jeftine stvari

----------


## phiphy

Baaaaaaaa, vidjela sam već na jednoj temi, ali tamo bi bila dibidus off topic pa evo ovdje: ideeeeeeš, *maco*, blago ti se, ti se sad bacaš u nabavku novih pelenica i to s jako dobrim razlogom!!! (mi ostale se ili suzdržavamo teškom mukom ili kupujemo kad nam, realno, novih pelenica više ne treba). (čitaj: čeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeestitam!!!! jako uzbudljivo!!!  :Klap: )

----------


## Argente

> Ja sam tvrdoglavo kupila samo Flafi bambus/konoplja i ME bambus. 
> Dobila jednu Flafi pocketicu gratis-meni to jadno. U razdobljima kad je puno piškio, bila bi puna u pola sata. Pa to guranje umetaka prilikom slaganja 
> 
> Planiram nadokupiti more ME bambusica i one njihove wizard one size kao varijantu AIO!
> 
> Nisam dovoljno bogata da kupujem jeftine stvari


A da, pored navedenih su skoro sve jadne  :Smile:  Ja imam tu Flafi pocketicu i  nije loša, ako unutra staviš tetru. Iako je skoro nikad ne koristim jer  se ni meni ne da naguravat te umetke, pa ako je tetra uneređena odvajat  je za pranje s bijelom na 95...

I stvarno ćeš se zadržati samo na te dvije vrste? Koja si spartanka  :Grin: 
Ako  slučajno poželiš proširiti kolekciju a opet sa sličnima, došle bi u  obzir Rodina konoplja i novo otkriće - Little lamb (bambusovina s nekih  10% sitentike) - vrh!

----------


## Argente

> Baaaaaaaa, vidjela sam već na jednoj temi, ali tamo bi bila dibidus off topic pa evo ovdje: ideeeeeeš, *maco*, blago ti se, ti se sad bacaš u nabavku novih pelenica i to s jako dobrim razlogom!!! (mi ostale se ili suzdržavamo teškom mukom ili kupujemo kad nam, realno, novih pelenica više ne treba). (čitaj: čeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeestitam!!!! jako uzbudljivo!!! )


Baš tako...da ih bar ja imam samo 23 pa da moram kupovati još  :Grin: 
A tek da nam je pojačanje pa još suprotnog spola pa da imamo izliku, ihaj haj!

----------


## phiphy

> I stvarno ćeš se zadržati samo na te dvije vrste? Koja si spartanka


Reko' ja da je maca za moju kuću  :Laughing: . Da nisam cicija, riješila bih se svih pelena osim Rodinih bambusica. 




> A tek da nam je pojačanje pa još suprotnog spola pa da imamo izliku, ihaj haj!


Meni ni to ne bi pomoglo...je l' mi pelene mogu biti neutralnije, nego što jesu  :Rolling Eyes:  . Ja si zapisujem ME bambus na popis želja pa ako bude bebice br. 2 da se malo počastim  :Smile:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

Rodine nisam probala jer sam na nekoliko mjesta naišla na kritiku da su malo pliće pa nisu baš za velike guze?
A meni su očito suđena velika djeca...

Gdje ima tih Jagnješaca? Možda ih i probam, ova voljena ME je tog sastava.

----------


## Argente

Pa ne znam, meni Rodine nisu ništa pliće od većine pelena koje imam. Naravno, opet jesu od ovih koje imaš ti  :lool: 
Jagnješce sam uzela preko jedne grupe na FB.

----------


## Argente

phiphy, poludi! Kad vidiš kako pije ME...šta tebi Rodina bambusica potegne cijelu noć?

----------


## Ginger

Arđo beeeelj 
Vidla sam prije tebe da nam stize jos jedan/jedna platnenopelenas/ica  :Grin: 
I pobogu, kakave detalje hoces, pa u pitanju je HM (home made, jelte)

Al evo citam vas i mislim si kak ste fine
Ja nis ne ispirem
I kakv crni sapun?
Govance bacim, pelenu u kantu nakon sto ju pospricam cajevcrm
Kad se skupi-ubacim u masinu i prvo ispiranje pa pranje i to obicno na 60 (svako tolko okrenem na 90)
I onda ispiranje jos jednom
Nema tu puno rucnog rada

----------


## Bubimitka81

Aaaaa Maco, blago ti se za nabavu novih pelenica  :Wink: 
Cestitam!!!
Btw, moje su sve Rodine, bila sam lijena za kemijanje s ostalima..
Sad kao kobac cekam najavljeni popust da si popunim kolekciju sa barem 2-3 bambusice  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

LOL Đinđo, mislila sam ono, jel kućno, jel se iznenadila, kad je termin (ne da mi se računat) ovo-ono...
I ja postupam isto kao i ti, osim kad je šteta prevelika a kup pelena upravo opran pa da se baš opako ne safta 2 dana.

----------


## phiphy

> šta tebi Rodina bambusica potegne cijelu noć?


Možda bi, sa jedno 3, 4 uloška  :Grin:  . Noć smo u jp.

----------


## Ginger

Arđo  :Grin: 

Pa sta rade ta vasa djeca po noci?
Ja vec trecu curu drzim u platnenima i jedino kad mi je promocilo je bilo kad nisam dobro nastimala zastitne

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala na čestitkama. Želim vam svima (dobro, možda ne baš svima  :Grin: , Gigi je zavijorila bijelom zastavicom) proširenje kolekcija pelenica s najboljim razlogom!
Ja nemam veliki broj pelena, ali s obzirom da su sve superupijajuće, ova mi se količina pokazala taman za ovo dijete i ritam pranja svaki drugi dan.

Nego, ja Klempićeve ne špricam čajevcem, držim ih u otvorenoj košari za rublje u vešeraju. Do nedavno nije puno smrduckalo, ali prošli tjedan kad je naglo zavrućilo i smrad je naglo eskalirao!
Planiram ih prebaciti u zatvorenu košaru s poklopcem.
Kako ih vi "čuvate"?

----------


## Ginger

Pelene cuvam u kanti s poklopcem, ali je poklopac uvijek malo otklopljen
Smrdi ako mi netko poklopi do kraja
Probaj s cajevcem, sigurna sam da pomaze i za smrad, jer ipak usporava razmnozavanje baja

maco, bijela zastavica je za postupke
a hm suprise ne odbacujem :trebamipsihic:

----------


## phiphy

> Pelene cuvam u kanti s poklopcem, ali je poklopac uvijek malo otklopljen
> Smrdi ako mi netko poklopi do kraja


Isto!

----------


## Bubimitka81

I moje su u zatvorenoj kanti, poluzaklopljenoj..

Jesu vam bambusice bas za noc ili su vise "dnevna" pelena..
Rodina konoplja mi je super, ali za noc, nekako mi nije bas za dnevne aktivnosti pa da se ne zeznem sa par novih bambusica jer mi fali vise ovih dnevnih pelenica, meksih...?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Ne kuzim kaj pitas za rodine bambusice
Meni su super i za dan i za noc
Konoplja super upija, al za moj ukus je ipak prekruta pa imam samo uloske od nje (pelene sam prodala)

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja konoplju susim u susilici ali mi je isto pregruba za direktan dodir s bebinom kozom.
Zato su Flafi konoplja/bambus mrak jer je i na peleni i na uloscima izvana konoplja, a iznutra premekani bambus velur.

Bambus je super mek, upijajuci i navodno se na njemu ne mnoze gljivice.

Ginger, onda i tebe ukljucujem u zelje za prosirenje kolekcije pelenica (djece) !

----------


## Ginger

maco  :Kiss:  nije nuzno, zadovoljna sam ja svojom kolekcijom platnenih
al ako se zalomi, nema veze  :Smile: 

Joj, ti pamucni i bambus veluri su predivno mekani!

----------


## Argente

Bubi, kod nas su Rodine bambusice definitivno samo dnevna pelena. One su dosta tanke, do jutra i konoplja bude puna do ruba izdrživosti.

Nego, budući da pelene ne ispirem, kad ne stavim papirić (ili u svojoj škrtosti stavim pola, pa ne dostaje) vnićago moram uklanjati toalet papirom. E sad, ni toalet papir nije džabe  :Grin:  a znam potrošiti po trećinu role po akciji; čitala sam da se neke žene služe posebnim priborom za mehaničko otklanjanje  :drek: . Da li je neka od vas jedna od tih žena? Ili imate li jednostavno dobru ideju, špatula, još nešto...?

----------


## Argente

Samo nemojte zaboga predložiti žlicu, nož ili četkicu za zube, pliz

----------


## zekana

> Ja konoplju susim u susilici ali mi je isto pregruba za direktan dodir s bebinom kozom.
> Zato su Flafi konoplja/bambus mrak jer je i na peleni i na uloscima izvana konoplja, a iznutra premekani bambus velur.


Ja sam se u grubost unutrašnjosti Rodine Pusa pelene jako iznenadila. Unutra je pliš i užasno je grub. Što li nisu uzeli i stavili neki sitniji/mekši pliš? Imam i pelene Baby Saurus, ma to se ne može usporediti s ovima! A ja sam mislila da su Rodine Puse VRH! Probala sam i ispeglati ne bi li smekšalo, ma kakvi! Evo pogledajte!

https://plus.google.com/photos/10151...Nbvi-nvlMb5pQE

Evo zelena je baby saurus, a bijela je rodina pusa.
Uz to, jedva kopčam na curi Puse,  a ima 12,5 kila. Sve natežem, zatežem, a i plitke su. Ma baš sam razočarana.

----------


## zekana

https://plus.google.com/photos/10151...86461093802321
evo link, nešto ne otvara...

----------


## zekana

I ja ne sušim u sušilici nego vani na štriku.

----------


## zekana

I od tri covera Rodine puse, dva su mi polufunkcionalna jer ključni druker ne valja. Ma... novac u vjetar...

----------


## phiphy

> Ja sam se u grubost unutrašnjosti Rodine Pusa pelene jako iznenadila. Unutra je pliš i užasno je grub. Što li nisu uzeli i stavili neki sitniji/mekši pliš? Imam i pelene Baby Saurus, ma to se ne može usporediti s ovima! A ja sam mislila da su Rodine Puse VRH! Probala sam i ispeglati ne bi li smekšalo, ma kakvi! Evo pogledajte!


O kojoj peleni govoriš? Imam Rodinu pusu i unutra nije pliš.

----------


## zekana

Evo stavila sam, to su Rodine puse s ušivenim ulošcima. Sve odreda su pliš iznutra.

Evo link:
https://plus.google.com/photos/10151...04996165699818

ili isto album

https://plus.google.com/photos/10151...86461093802321

----------


## zekana

https://plus.google.com/photos/10151...04996165699818

a evo i veličina. koliko se napatim stavljajući joj pelene... ma nisam sanjala... ja sam mislila da je OS svugdje OS. Međutim, po komforu za veće guze mi definitivno id e Baby Saurus pa Natura pa Rodina Pusa. Druge marke ni nemam. Samo posjedujem jednu Rodinu pusu koja je iole dovoljno velika za nju, a ona je upravo na guzi. Drukeri su ukrasni, zapravo je na čičak. Veći je model valjda. Shvatila sam da izbjegavam Rodine pelene kad zavirim u košaru. Sve se nekako tješim kad dođe mala guza, bit će za nju... Ali to opet ne rješava problem grubosti materijala!  :Sad:  Od 33 pelene, ovih Rodinih imam 11.  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi, kod nas su Rodine bambusice definitivno samo dnevna pelena. One su dosta tanke, do jutra i konoplja bude puna do ruba izdrživosti.
> 
> ...?



E to me zanimalo, da nisu sta ja znam debele i neudobne za dan...
Njezne puse su mi super za dan, ali obicne puse sa odvojivim uloskom kodistim za noc jer su mi nekako glomazne i krute!

Zdkana ni ja ne kuzim kakve su ti to pelene sa plisem iznutra?! U mojima je frotir, tj. obicni pamuk...
Da ju ne stavljas naopacke  :Razz: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zekana

> E to me zanimalo, da nisu sta ja znam debele i neudobne za dan...
> Njezne puse su mi super za dan, ali obicne puse sa odvojivim uloskom kodistim za noc jer su mi nekako glomazne i krute!
> 
> Zdkana ni ja ne kuzim kakve su ti to pelene sa plisem iznutra?! U mojima je frotir, tj. obicni pamuk...
> Da ju ne stavljas naopacke 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah mene blesave, sad tek vidim da pišem pliš... FROTIR, DA, FROTIR! PARDON! Grub i pregrub!

----------


## Argente

Ja mislim da ti je to zato jer od Babysaurusa imaju sintetike u sebi. Ili nije frotir nego pliš  :Grin: 
Zekana, jesu li rabljene? One se s vremenom skrute, vidim po tome što imam starije i novije (kupovala sam u dvije ture s razlikom od pola godine). Nakupe se kamenca valjda, pogotovo ako ih sušiš na špagu (kao i ja). Ako su rabljene i stare par godina, još pitanje kako su održavane, pa to zaista unutra može biti kost. Ne znam je li to samo do Rodinog frotira ili tsu takve sve frotirnjače, imam samo Rodine s tim materijalom unutra. Trebalo bi ih malo "osvježiti", već mjesecima razmišljam o tome ali nikako krenuti. Je li ih netko u tu svrhu toćao u ocat? Kakav je bio rezultat? Koliko octa na jednu pelenu...ako se nekome da napisati ili staviti link, fala.

----------


## Argente

edit: ne mislim da se nakupe kamenca jer se suše na špagu, nego iz sušilice ispadnu mekše nego sa zraka

----------


## zekana

I ja bih bila zahvalna na informaciji kako ih smekšati. 

Jesu korištene, ali su i Saurice pa kao da sam ih danas kupila. Mekane kao duša.

----------


## phiphy

Jesi sigurna da ti je BS pelena čisti pamuk? Po slikama bih rekla da nije jer ja imam njezine 100% pamučne, unutarnji sloj frotir i to nije ista pelena. E, pa, ako ćemo pričati o tvrdoći i grubosti, bogme BabySaurus frotiru nema ravna. Imam frotirnu sNježnu pusu i BS je puuuuuno, puno grublja. Ja baš zbog nekvalitetnog frotira (jer sam htjela pelene bez poliestera pa sam tražila frotir, a ispao grub i rijedak, skoro proziran) nisam više naručivala od nje.

----------


## zekana

Platnena pelena se sastoji od tri sloja :

vanjski uzorak 100% pamuk,

srednji upijajući sloj (pamučni flis) 100% pamuk,

unutrašnji pamučni velur do guze (80%pamuk, 20% poly).Moguce je naruciti istu pelenu sa bambus velurom uz doplatu.

Drikeri su visoko kvalitetni.

Dakle nije 100% pamuk. Ali šta mi vrijedi da je ova 100% pamuk kad mi ne valja.

----------


## Bubimitka81

I moje su bile grube dok nismo uzeli susilicu, sad su fine mekane  :Smile: 

Argente, stavi u pretinac za omeksivac ocat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zekana

Heh, prvo smo kupili perilicu za suđe, a valjda će idući logičan korak biti da kupimo i sušilicu za veš!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Bubi, stavljam to redovito (osim za bambuse), pa onu sodu...tu u mom selu voda je dosta tvrda pa sam mislila na radikalnije mjere tipa potapljanje i toćanje u octu kroz...24 sata mislim?

Zekana, to nije isti materijal, baš htjedoh reći. Nema frotira koji je mek k'o duša, znam ja po svojim ručnicima  :lool:  I sjetila sam se da imam još frotirnatih pelena: one koje su 100% pamuk su grublje, one koje imaju 10-20% sintetike unutra su mekše.
Ne kužim se turbo u materijale, ali ajmo reći ovako po seljački da je u Rode frotir, a u Naide pliš. Dakle, kad budeš kupovala druge, izbjegavaj 100% pamuk, konoplju, kupuj pamučni velur (sa sintetičkom mješavinom unutra) i ti će ti dugo biti mekši. A i novo je uvijek novo, nema tu priče...osim kod bambusice, prva i druga tura - nikakve razlike (testirano na Rodinima samo, zasad)...

----------


## phiphy

> Dakle nije 100% pamuk.


A da, kao što reče Argente, ne možeš od frotira očekivati neku pretjeranu mekost ako se suši na zraku, iako, frotir sNježne puse je bolji od mojih ručnika, tj. manje grub. 




> Imam i pelene Baby Saurus, ma to se ne može usporediti s ovima!


Evo, i da se ne bi zaboravilo: stvarno se ne može usporediti jer se ne radi o istom materijalu!

----------


## maca papucarica

Iskreno, ja ne bi ni kupovala pelene sa pamucnim frotirom na unutarnjoj strani. Svaka cast frotiru, ali svi znamo kakvi postanu rucnici nakon odredenog vremena koristenja. A pelenice se peru i koriste puno cesce!

----------


## zekana

Pelenama tete Naide sam prezadovoljna, eto stvarno kao da sam ih danas kupila, a ako ih ne iskuhavam, onda ih perem na 80, hehe! I uvijek se suše na štriku. Super upijaju, divno su komotne, po meni imaju sve. Sad mi je žao da ih sve nisam kod nje kupila. Eh da, i ne korustim ama baš nikakvu kremu za guzu, savršeno je očuvana, hehe! No, neka smo u platnenima, koje god da jesu, to mora biti _bottom line_ svake diskusije o platnenim pelenama, zar ne?

 :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

Meni su DajDaj bambusice super. Tako su meeekane. Mislim ih kupiti jos kad se oporavim od "ovomjesecne" kupovine. I rodine su mi super. Kupila sam 8 polovnih bambusica, noviji model, ne one plitke. I super su. Cak se brze suse od DajDaj jer su mjesavina bamusa i pamuka a DajDaj su sami bambus. 

Jeli netko od vas koristi CP Pop-in v2? Isplati li se kupiti par komada?
Jos su mi na wish listi ME, Popolini, Little Lamb...sve bambus. Ako imate koju preporuku za dobre bambusice...shoot!

----------


## phiphy

> Jeli netko od vas koristi CP Pop-in v2? Isplati li se kupiti par komada?


Ja imam jedne, živciraju me  :Laughing:  . Toliko sam se načitala o tome kako su prefenomenalne da sam uzela jedne za probu. Nama dosta ostanu urezani lastici u nožice, a uopće nam nisu debele, no ono što je meni najveći problem je to da PUL s unutarnje strane ima flis kojem uopće ne kužim ulogu, a koji se namoči urinom i nakon 2 promjene pelene taj flis smrdi po mokraći i treba ga se oprati. Hebeš cover kojeg treba prati skoro kao i pelene, a i ne suši se brzo.

----------


## Argente

eto možeš ga koristiti kao kupaće, cp kupaće koje sam ja naručila također imaju PUL izvana i flis iznutra  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma di vi nabavljate te Dajdaj zar nije to iz Srbije?
I gledala sam te little lamb, jel to preko Amazona kupujete ili?
Sad bih i ja sve te probala, ovo je stvarno zaraza...
potpisujem za Rodine snježne puse phiphy, stvarno su mekane i nakon dosta pranja ali ja ih sušim u sušilici pa su mi se izgleda stisle i što me nervira tamo gdje dođe piša su dosta tanašne...mislim da se najviše ukrute one od konoplje i organski pamuk nakon xy pranja i sušenja

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eh da i ove ME jel se više isplati negdje izvana kupiti?

----------


## Argente

Mimi, je, to se dobavlja iz Srbije, preko te FB grupe. Sad gledam - pa i ti si u njoj  :Smile:  Te DajDaj nemam (još  :Grin: ) a lambuše sam isto tim kanalom dobavila, neka ženska nove prodaje. Ajde pošaljem ti pp pa nastavimo akciju onuda.
ME ti se ne isplati uzimati izvana, mislim da su cijene tu negdje.
Za puse se slažem da su pretanke naprijed, mislim da to nije problem mamama ženske djece, ali nama s muškićima ne paše taj početak uloška koji je prenisko.

----------


## legal alien

ja imam tri v1. ne izgledaju nesto previse udobne. i phiphy u pravu si sto se tice prakticnosti. i meni se cesto smoci onaj flis iznutra pa ih moram prati. 
mislila sam da je V2 mozda malo pametnije rijesen.

----------


## phiphy

Meni su iz eko butika rekli da su V1 i v2 isti, samo se razlikuje vanjski uzorak.

----------


## legal alien

Argente, tko prodaje lambuse? I ja sam u toj grupi ali ne mogu vise pratiti koliko toga ima. 

Mimi, dajdaj imaju svoju fb stranicu. Odgovaraju super brzo.

----------


## legal alien

phiphy ima jos nekih razlika jer npr ulosci od v1 ne pasu na v2. to je bas sxxxx.

----------


## Ginger

Ja imam samo jednu ME pelenicu i mene ona nista posebno ne odusevljava
Zapravo koristim ju jako rijetko, jer mi se uopce ne svidja kako izgleda kad ju stavim
Al zato su im coveri vrh vrhova

Janjce i ove zicarose nemam

----------


## cikla

L. je samo u DajDaj bambusicama bila. Meni se nije gnjavilo da nabavljam neke druge iz inostranstva, a i svideo mi se bambus pa nisam ni htela ništa drugo osim njih. Uzela sam prvo 10 većih, a kasnije dokupila još 15. Prva tura je bila kombinacija bambusa i pamuka, a druga čisti bambus i tačno se vidi kako im je bežao materijal dok su šili ove bez pamuka (dete krojača  :Smile: ). Krivi i nezavršeni šavovi, različite dužine krajevi koji se kopčaju, čak i različite dimenzije pelena. Nitne su mi na bar 5 pukle nakon nekoliko nedelja, dok su one prve kupljene i sada kao nove. Stvarno su korektni i da sam odnela na popravak sigurno bi mi to sredili, ali nisam sačuvala račun, pa mi se nije natezalo oko toga. Izgleda sam naišla na lošu seriju. Probala bih Rodine sa sledećim detetom, ali verovatno ću opet bambus ili konoplju.

----------


## legal alien

vidila sam i ja da su ove ME  pelene nekako previse cetvrtaste. ali svejedno bi htjela probati jednu. 
ma kako MM kaze. platnene pelene su navlakusa za mame.

nego da vas pitam gdje drzite pelene i kakav vam je proces susenja i slaganja. slozite li ih odmah sa papiricima i dodatnim uloscima ili to radite bas kad presvlacite bebe?

ja pelene drzim u jednoj velikoj plasticnoj kutiji u dnevnom. jer tamo ih vecinom presvlacim. doduse nekad i u sobi a onda moram uzeti bebu u ruke i otici u dnevni po pelenu. mislila sam nabaviti jedan onaj platneni drzac pelena koji se ako sam dobro shvatila, objesi na kreveti.

----------


## maca papucarica

A meni se taj kroj kod ME bas svida!
Je da su siroke izmedu nogica ali se uvijek same nekako preklope da budu taman, a ono sto mi je zakon sto kad ih skinem na kozi nema niti jedne crtice od ruba pelene.
Zato ih uvijek koristim za noc u kombinaciji sa uloskom od Flafice bambus/konoplja.

----------


## legal alien

ma treba stvarno probati sve da znas sto tebi i bebi najvise pase. moje cure su razlicite gradje. smjesno zvuci ali jednoj bolje sjednu plice a drugoj dublje pelene. valjda ima veze sa izrezom oko nogu. nemam pojma. uglavnom nastavljam istrazivati na opce zgrazanje mog muza. kad je vise dosta tih pelenaaa??? hihihi

----------


## Argente

> Argente, tko prodaje lambuse? I ja sam u toj grupi ali ne mogu vise pratiti koliko toga ima.


https://www.facebook.com/ekomamakutak.platnenepelene

----------


## Liki

razmišljam već neko vrijeme o kupovini pamučnih pelena koje se peru u mašini, može li mi netko reći ima li neko iskustvo s njima?

----------


## mikka

ovdje pola foruma ima iskustva s platnenim pelenama  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

> razmišljam već neko vrijeme o kupovini pamučnih pelena koje se peru u mašini, može li mi netko reći ima li neko iskustvo s njima?


Naravno, sto te sve zanima, pitaj slobodno. Dobrodosla.

----------


## Lutonjica

> razmišljam već neko vrijeme o kupovini pamučnih pelena koje se peru u mašini, može li mi netko reći ima li neko iskustvo s njima?


ovdje nas stvarno ima jako puno  :Wink:

----------


## dillb

ja svoje dijete već 14 mjeseci motam u chibolo pelene i jako sam zadovoljna njima. imam 24 komada i perem ih svakih 2-3 dana. mislim da se na 4 bijele pelene odvojio PUL, ali ne propuštaju. mijenjamo ih svakih 3-4 sata. dogodi se da ih propiški, ali to ipak zavisi od toga koliko puno i često piški. nismo imali problema sa crvenom guzom.
na poklon sam dobila nekoliko flafi i mother ease pelena, ali priznajem da se baš i nisam pronašla u njima.

----------


## lulu-mama

U zadnje vrijeme mi PP pustaju kad se popisa. Sve koje imam. A imam rodine puse (razno-razne), i grovia. Obavezno zastitne gace ne uspiju zadrzati sve unutra.
Bude neke dane i da ga 2-3 puta moram presvlaciti.
Sad sam krenula i sa tetra pelenama da vidim da li ce i s njima biti jednako.

Zasto se to dogadja? 
Sto da radim???

----------


## maca papucarica

Lulu, kakve covere imaš? Da nisu mali/veliki? 
Beba piški koliko piški (možda tvoj u ovom razdoblju više), pp upija kolika joj je moć upijanja, a cover može zadržati višak određeno kratko vrijeme.
Hoću reći, ako kažeš da "zaštitne gaćice ne uspiju zadržati sve unutra", možda trenutno puno piški i moraš ga češće presvlačiti ili su coveri preveliki/premali.
Tako bar ja to vidim  :Undecided:

----------


## lulu-mama

Coveri su dobri. Imam x i xl. Ovi veci su i preveliki jos uvijek. Do sad su svi coveri dobro "radili". A sad odjednom sve procuri.

Dobro, probati cu cesce presvlaciti.Mozda malo vise piski, istina. Ne puno, ali mozda dovoljno da procuri.

----------


## Apsu

Ostala mi jedna bijela platnena zaljepljena za bubanj i u drugom pranju mi se pofarbala u crveno-rozo  :Rolling Eyes: 
Šta sad da radim, ako bi ju namočila u varikinu pa ponovno oprala, jel bi moglo malome nešto bit?

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma nemoj u varikinu. Nek bude crvena i bok. Ionak to ide na guzu  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Kakve su vam dobre preko noći?
Je li probao tko one charcoal bamboo inserts?
Mi smo sve do sada bile na tetrama i disaninim švedskima s umetnutom tetrom, ali sad je krenulo... Jedan piš i gotovo. A navlačenje je tek nemoguća misija.. moja beba je vreća buha. Gledam Kawaii na Amazonu... Imao tko?
Coveri me isto izluđuju. Mother Ease nažulja nogice, čičak je ubitačan i za kožu (prevrne se) i za trakice na gaćama, a kako tek buči.. Drukeri ajde-de, ali ta verzija nema ušitak na turu... Blueberry mi lijepo izgledaju. Ili pak Stretchy Wrap od Tots Botsa... ili ću popizditi i početi uzimati jednokratne.  :cupakosu:

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni su najbolja nocna kombinacija ME Air Flow zastitne i ME bambusica sa uloskom od Flafi bambus/konoplja.
I sama Flafica bambus/konoplja je odlicne upojne moci ali mi je drazi kroj ME pelene za cjelonocno boravljenje u istoj peleni.
Kad je cicao cijelu noc i abnormalno puno piskio stavljala sam i po dva mala Flafi uloska uz veliki.
Guza je bila velika ali nije procurilo!

----------


## tangerina

:Bye:  hello
došla sam da mi budete grupa podrške  :Grin: 
sa starijim sam nadobudno kupila platnene pelene, ali smo iz raznih razloga nakon nekoliko mjeseci odustali i pomalo se vratili na jednokratne
sad bih stvarno htjela da nam uspije s malenom
nedavno smo se prebacili na platnene pelene kući, za noć i kad idemo van se još držimo jp

vidim da moram dokupiti covera, dosad sam imala samo Rodine i Gaia by Dolisa, pa me zanima vaše iskustvo, koje biste još preporučile?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam se prije kupovine pp streberski informirala po raznim forumima koje pp i covere najvise hvale  :Grin:  i tvrdoglavo kupila upravo te, a da su mi bili dostupni.
Sa ME coverima sam jako zadovoljna i nisam imala potrebe traziti dalje.

Jedino cu sad za drugo gledati nadokupiti nesto tanjih pelena za dan, da guza bude malo manja, ali bi svejedno da drze 2-3 sata.
Any suggestions?
Mislila sam probati ove ME Wizard duo.

----------


## Apsu

Ja za dan koristim ili kamaris pelene - tanke su i nikad mi nisu procurile, ili bambino mio sa njihovim coverima- one su savršenstvo, moj favorit definitivno, jedini coveri koji ga ne nažuljaju, pelene se lako posuše, a guza mala  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

tangerina ME coveri svakako. meni se airflow pokazao boljim od rikiki modela. inace vise volim drukere nego cicak traku.

za preko dana mi se totsbots pelene cine tanje od ostalih. samo one u velicinama.

----------


## phiphy

Meni su Rodini coveri na drukere sasvim OK, više ih volim od ME Rikki.

----------


## Argente

tanđo - ME airflow cover je bez premca (on dolazi samo s drukerima)
maco - dajdajke su pun pogodak, jedino ako mu/joj/im ne budu preuske među nogama

----------


## Konfuzija

Trakice na ME coverima joj nažuljaju kožu, a Riki osim toga ima i ubitačan čičak (mislila sam da su svi njihovi coveri od istog airflow materijala, hm). Procurili nisu, ali se kakica iz čička (ne pitajte!) i ušitaka teško ispire. Meni je do sada najbolji bio Tots Bots cover, onaj obični, koristimo ga od rođenja pa sve do sada, iako je deklariran do 5 ili 6 kg, a ona je već oko 7.
Nego, plaćamo li mi pedeve na narudžbe s UK amazona? Jerbo je njihov na bejbi stvari okruglih nula. Anybody?

----------


## maca papucarica

Iz UK ne plaćamo ni PDV ni carinu.

Konfuzija pokušaj promijeniti pp (ako još koristiš tetre i kakica leti posvuda) ili fold i probaj ME Air Flow (kad prerastete ove). Ako ti se urezuje u nogice znači da prejako stežeš cover (provjereno), pretpostavljam zbog toga što ti pelena ne drži sadržaj.

Arđo, tnx za hint, probat ćemo i te čudesne dajdajke čim mi ju proslijediš  :Grin: .

A ja i dalje tvrdoglavo vjerna, naručila i te ME Wizard duo. Voljela bih svoje trčeće djetence koji put obuć u traperice ovu zimu  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

E, da, meni Rikki nikako nisu sjele  upravo zato što sam pre zatezala čiča a i jednom mi se okrenuo i izgrebao ga.
Ali su mi i Rikki i Air Flo bile od istog materijala, istih rubova, jedino je kod A F fora u tom preklopu na bokovima koji omogućava da pelena diše bez curenja sadržaja.

----------


## Konfuzija

Imam i te s drukerima, one su puno suradljivije.  :Smile: 
Jej za ziro pedeveja, naručit ću si te uloške od ugljenog bambusa i nekoliko bambus AIO/AI2 pelena za probu.  :Very Happy: 
Ima li tko Close Parenta i čime su podstavljene iznutra? Uložak je bambus, ali za podstavu ne vele ništa.
Kod ME su drukeri linera u direktnom kontaktu s bebinom kožom?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja imam dvije CP pop in v2 od nedavno, mislim da su ulosci od bambusa ili flisa a imaju i minkey (kak se vec pise i nemam pojma sta je to)  :Smile: 
Meni su super, ako se cover ne smoci previse; mozes unutra ubaciti tetru, ali to jos nisam stigla isprobati...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco jesi gledala Milovia pelene i covere (eko butik)?
One su tanke, unutra ubacis ulozak koji zelis i koliko zelis.. Fine su i mekane i dosta izdrze sa npr 2 bambus uloska (ja imam Rodine).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

*Bubimitka*, pojasni malo to da su Milovia tanke...ja, recimo, imam Popicu i ako kažemo da je taj cover deblji, onda je Milovia tanji? Ulošci se ionako dodaju i izbacuju po želji i potrebi. Ili ti misliš skroz na nešto drugo?

Maco, ja sam prošlu godinu ubacila M. u traperice. Bitan je kroj, nije bila baš najelegantnija, ali traperice je nosila  :Grin:  . Rodine bambusice su dosta tanke. Nama izdrže 2 sata bez uloška.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Phiphy totalno su drugacije, mozda su cak po debljini tu negdje kad bi npr mjerili u mm, ali je Milovia puno meksa i na drukere je dok na popicama imas "glomazni" cicak pa zadebljanja oko nogica gdje su gumice itd... Od Milovie nema sanse da ostanu tragovi, jaaako je mekana...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

ajme meni, a mislila sam "imam već platnene, trebam samo uzet par covera i ne moram ulazit u velike investicije"
nakon dva dana surfanja vidim da je to vrlo slisko i opasno tlo  :lool: 

da, svugdje nekako dođemo do ME. kolika je poštarina za to?

----------


## maca papucarica

U Pelenko webshopu je dostava od 11,40-21 kn, ovisno o težini.

Te Milovia gledam prvenstveno jer su mi baš lijepe plus na drukere su, ali mislim da su onesize sve više manje jednako debele  :Undecided: 

Konfuzija, drukeri linera kod ME jesu u kontaktu sa kožom, ali su nekekvi drugačiji, plići i zaobljeniji. Ja sam ih koristila i bez linera i nikad nije bilo niti točkice na koži od njih.

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy totalno su drugacije, mozda su cak po debljini tu negdje kad bi npr mjerili u mm, ali je Milovia puno meksa i na drukere je dok na popicama imas "glomazni" cicak pa zadebljanja oko nogica gdje su gumice itd... Od Milovie nema sanse da ostanu tragovi, jaaako je mekana...


Uf, pa šta ću sad i Miloviu morat kupit?  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pa nego  :Smile: 
Ma ja sam se sokirala kad mi je stigla, na slici izgleda robusno, a uzivo je skroz tanka, nemas ju sta vidjeti  :Wink:  Cak sam se pitala na cega sam ja to bacila preko 160 kn  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

majku mu, imam sve sto treba, al me tjerate na shopping  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

Ginger, šta je najgore, di god sam čitala o pp pisalo je upozorenje tipa "pazite, moguće je postati ovisan o kupovanju platnenih pelena"  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Je, i ja sam si mislila: pih, koja glupost  :lool:

----------


## Argente

Potpisujem macu za ME.
I samo da se pohvalim da i ja imam Miloviu  :Aparatic:  pa je phiphy uskoro možeš isprepipat i uživo. Ostali smrtnici, javim vam dojmove kad testiram.

----------


## phiphy

Toooooo, *Arđo*!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Potpisujem macu za ME.
> I samo da se pohvalim da i ja imam Miloviu  pa je phiphy uskoro možeš isprepipat i uživo. Ostali smrtnici, javim vam dojmove kad testiram.


Ajme Arđo ja mislim da si i ti postala peleno shopingholičarka :Laughing: koliko pelena brojiš u svojoj kolekciji?

----------


## Argente

Šuti, počela sam ih dijelit i prodavat  :lool:  One koje je prerasao se ne broje, jel'da?
Onda sam još ispod 50.

----------


## penny

pih...ja nemam miloviu :iskušenje: 

o broju pelena se ne govori ko ni o godinama :Laughing:

----------


## lulu-mama

Je li rodinih pp ima više veličina?

U zadnje vrijeme stalno nam propuštaju :grrrrr:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ali milovije su unutra od mikroflisa, a mi bi nešto barem približno prirodno... 
Nije valjda da nitko ne zna od čega je unutrašnjost CP-a? Znači, ne insert nego ono oko nogu i džepić u koji insert ide.

----------


## penny

lulu-rodina ima za novorođenče i os. prije je bilo ako se dobro sjecam bambusica u dvije velicine
a mozda je problem u coveru?

konfuzija-o vanjskom djelu CP


> Replacement Pop In Nappy outer shell from Close Parent. Made from gorgeously soft brushed bamboo fabric.
> Outer shell inner 100% brushed polyester TPU coated, Outer shell outer 100% peached polyester with water repellent TPU coating; Stretchy tabs water repellent polyester uncoated with spandex


bilo je rijeci o onom djelu flisa u CP-to je za dodatnu zastitu od procurivanja
zastitne treba svaki put nakon koristenja proluftati pa ce se ipak kasnije usmrditi

----------


## phiphy

> Nije valjda da nitko ne zna od čega je unutrašnjost CP-a? Znači, ne insert nego ono oko nogu i džepić u koji insert ide.


na CP coveru piše ovako: inner and outer 100% polyester.

----------


## phiphy

Gledam Milovie...je l' mi se samo čini ili su baš jako skupe? Pocketica bez uloška 160 kn?! Ima li netko samo cover njihov?

----------


## zekana

Veliki minus za Natura pelene. Ja sam umalo kupila još 7 komada Natura pelena i srećom nisam. Jako sam nezadovoljna s njima, moć upijanja je užasno slaba. I modeli maleni. Govorim o OS pelenama s kojima dođe uložak koji se polaže unutar njih. Nisu pocketice. Možda budu za malu bebu, ali za curu već od 15 mj su učinkovite ako ćeš ih promijeniti čim se upiški jednom! Sve ostalo je vjerovatno da će promočiti (bez obzira na dobar cover) i da ću ju morati cijelu presvlačiti. One su mi sada samo za _nedajbože_ ako se druge pelene ne stignu osušiti.  :Nope:

----------


## lulu-mama

A nedavno sam kupila veći cover (L). :/ E. kreće u vrtić i mislila sam inzistirati na pp, ali ako će svaki put promočiti baš ne vjerujem da je to pametno 


> lulu-rodina ima za novorođenče i os. prije je bilo ako se dobro sjecam bambusica u dvije velicine
> a mozda je problem u coveru?
> 
> konfuzija-o vanjskom djelu CP
> 
> bilo je rijeci o onom djelu flisa u CP-to je za dodatnu zastitu od procurivanja
> zastitne treba svaki put nakon koristenja proluftati pa ce se ipak kasnije usmrditi

----------


## maca papucarica

Lulu-mama, koliko sam shvatila, vecina mama za vrtic prakticira AIO pelene jer na njih tete u jaslicama bolje reagiraju, jednostavnije su im i brze.
Provjeri sa tetama i nosi samo pelene koje ne promacu.

Koje sve pelene i covere imas?

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala na odgovorima. Što se tiče Amazona, od toga ništa. Distributeri cheapies-a (u prijevodu: jeftinijih pelena) ne žele dostavljati u Hrvatsku, ove srednje cijene mogu kupiti i ovdje, a za pelenu od 400 kn nešto nemam volje.  :Undecided: 

Flaficama su svi uglavnom zadovoljni, zar ne?

----------


## maca papucarica

Flafi konoplja/bambus upijaju mrak. Uz njih dobiješ i manji (bez drukera) i veći uložak (sa drukerima), dakle vrijednost za uloženi novac je tu.
Jedino je meni nekako ipak draži taj realno čudan kroj od ME, ali od njega nikad nije imao niti crticu nakon skidanja pa njih uvijek biram za noć.

----------


## Argente

Konfu, koje su to od 400 kn, s tima se (srećom) još nisam srela - jel vidiš phiphy kako je Milojka jevtina  :Grin: 

Dosta ljudi je nezadovoljno s Naturama, meni su to super male pelene i vrtim ih svaki dan. Ono, za sat-dva, mada su mi znale poslužiti i na duže, maksimum koji sam držala je bio možda 3. Sviđa mi se materijal koji imaju iznutra (mislim da je to mako :stručnjak :Smile: , uzak i relativno dubok kroj i to što dijete u njima može stati i u traperice svog broja. Minus im je cijena, mislim da je premala da bi koštala 89 kn  :lool:  

S dobrim, dobro namještenim coverom ispravne veličine meni ne propušta nijedna pelena. OK, vjerojatno bi propustile da ih držim nerazumno dugo, nećeš Naturu staviti za noć...
ali jesu nekad, prvih par mjeseci sam morala po noći presvlačiti mada sam koristila iste pelene i iste covere...valjda se većina pišanja prebacila na dan...

Flafi su mi tak-tak, osim konoplja/bambus, ona je vrh.
Kod njih ne volem što su glomazne, a ni uzorci im baš nisu bogzna šta. Kupila sam iz zezancije neke preružne planinske životinje, neke orlušine i divokoze k'o kemijskom nacrtane...ma tko li osmisli taj dizajn  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

I još da poiksam macu, iako sam to već napisala preko nekoliko puta: za noć Flafi k/b i ME. Kad god eksperimentiram s nekim drugima, samo se iznerviram.

----------


## Argente

Recimo, Flafi Ema bambus i ta na divojarce isto potegnu cijelu noć ali bude toliko natopljene da mi bude muka kad ih skidam, baš mi se čini da se jadničak usaftao. Fk/b i ME nekako bolje upijaju, pa i kad ih skineš i imaju kilo, svejedno nisu na opip toliko mokre...

----------


## Konfuzija

Divojarci i orlušine - zakon! ... A zašto nemaju neke alternativne uzorke, recimo pankerske ili bajkerske, to bi mi bilo mrak.  :Wink: 
Stavit ću link na tu posh pelenu.. čim ufatim vremena.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Prošle su godine otkad sam imala posla s platnenim pelenama, a uskoro će mi ta tema opet postati aktualna. Zato molim svježi info: gdje se sada nabavljate papiriće i po kojoj cijeni? Još ako znate koji su najbolji po omjeru cijene i kvalitete, bit ću zahvalna. Pitanje se odnosi na Zagreb i web shopove.

----------


## S2000

Moji favoriti su rodini papirici iz rodinog webshopa i popolinijevi iz pelenko webshopa.

----------


## Argente

Slažem se sa S2000, s tim da su Popolinijevi bolji za dojenačke kakice, Rodini se svi pogužvaju od previše vode. Ali kad se kakica počne formirati (o yeah, kad pojede koji keks i popije dec soka doguramo i do paštete) onda su Rodini vrh. I kad se operu su kao neka mekana tkanina  :Smile: 

Dužna sam vam dojmove o Miloviji - preoduševljena sam!! Mekana, mala, kontam da bi se moglo u njoj u normalne traperice.
U taj se "cover" ne može staviti druga moderna platnena pelena, samo ulošci ili tetra. Ja stavim tetru. I potegne dugo - mislim, nisam probala preko 3 sata, toliko je izdržala - bila je potpuno mokra ali nije propustila. Onaj njihov defaultni sintetički uložak je onako, so what - funkcionalan ali neću plastiku stavljati na dječje dupence kad već koristim pp. Može poslužiti za duže nošenje kao osiguranje ispod tetre.
Reklama kaže da se tetra/insert može promijeniti do 3x bez da se cover smoči, ali ja sam jedan dan cijeli dan vrtila Milojku i samo mijenjala tetre u njoj (to je bilo 6 ili 7 presvlačenja) i flis na njenim rubovima (oko trbuha i leđa) nije ništa popio. Tako da je to po meni idealna pelena za tetroljupce koji drže do estetskog doživljaja.
Opet, možda je bio samo dobar dan...kakica nije bila tekuća...javim vam ako se dojam promijeni. Zasad 5+, mislim da se neću moći suzdržati od nabavke još jedne  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

*Arđo*, a da odgodiš feštu da vidim tu hvaljenu Milojku uživo?  :Laughing: 
Koju ti zapravo imaš? Milojku cover ili Milojku pocket?

----------


## Argente

Dakle, da pojasnim - to nit je obična pocketica, nit je cover - ne postoji sam cover. Taj mikroflis je samo koji cent oko trbuha i leđa, uostalom zguglajte si sliku milojka insajd. Zato i jesu tako tanke i mekane.

----------


## Argente

Razlika između cover i pocket je u tome da za 160 kn dobiješ praznu krnju pocketicu, a za 200 i ta dva uloška koja idu unutra  :lool:

----------


## Argente

A ako sam u zabludi, onda bih rekla da imam cover. Ali cover u koji se ne može strpati mpp  :Laughing:

----------


## phiphy

:Grin:  bit će onda cover. To je valjda kao popica, cover za njihove uloške ili tetre, a mpp ne stane.
A gdje si je kupila, u eko boutiqueu?

----------


## Cyber Girl

> bit će onda cover. To je valjda kao popica, cover za njihove uloške ili tetre, a mpp ne stane.
> A gdje si je kupila, u eko boutiqueu?


Ja imam 2 Milovia covera i uz to sam uzela coolmax uloške na koje stavim još i bambus. Naručila preko eko butika. Sad ću si uzeti još ali ovaj put preko babipura. Nas par preko FB grupe naručuje ekipno da manje platimo poštarinu.
Drugo što me oduševilo je Tots Bots Stretchy wrap cover, nešto fenomenalno, isto babipur.
Daj daj bambusice su najbolje, no suše se tri gladne godine.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Argente kak ti izdrzi Milojka?!?
Meni promoci za pola sata sa tetrom unutra... :Sad: 
Imam pocketicu, ne cover..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Kupila preko babipura.

bubi, promoči za pol sata?  :Shock:  Jel ti to flis povuče van kraj nogica? Tako meni Wonderoosulja...doduše, ne za pol sata...onda dobro da sam uzela cover verziju...

Tots bots stretchy wrap mene baš nije bacio na koljena. Prvo sam imala jednobojni koji je ful puštao, al ful, po cijeloj površini, sad imam s printom koji je OK ali pusti (klasika, uz nogu) nakon 3 sata - dakle, nije za noćno korištenje. Ostale karakteristike su kao što opisuje Cyber Girl, čak sam pomislila da bi mogao oteti krunu ME airflowu...ali ne, ne, i da nije pustio ima taj minus da je na čičak, a moj je mališa otkrio kako se otvara čičak...

maco, kako ti se čine dajdajke?

----------


## Argente

ah sad vidim da CG nije napisala kakve su to karakteristike TBSW  :lool:  zabrijala sam
dakle, mekan je, savitljiv, krasnih uzoraka i to sve skoro isto ko Milojka (zeru tvrđi ipak)
samo još unutra ima nekakvu tkaninu (to mi se isto ne sviđa, jer se smoči)

----------


## phiphy

*Arđo*  :Shock:  :Shock:  , pa je l' ima nešto u tvojoj kolekciji što nemaš? Planiraš još Milojki uzeti s babipura ili iz butika? (čitaj: javi kad budeš uzimala da se ukrcam na taj vlak).

Iako me nitko nije ništa pitao  :Grin: , evo i moj obol: dajdajke - debljina odlična, koristimo ih za noć s još pokojim uloškom za svaki slučaj. Pelena je moćna, a nije jako debela pa i u robici solidno izgleda, a može dugo izdržati. E sad, ja sam navikla na Rodine bambusice koje su dosta pliće pa mi se dajke čini preduboke, možda je bitno za dečkiće, ali za curice je sasvim ok plića pelena. Drugo, ne sviđa mi se što pelena izgleda dosta neuredno, rubovi su pocufani kao da je pelena prošla sito i rešeto. Ne utječe na funkcionalnost, ali nije oku ugodna. I dajka je dosta uža među nožicama od Rodine, što je s jedne strane super, ali se pitam kako to funcionira s tekućom kakicom, no trenutno nemam mogućnosti isprobati  :Grin:  .

----------


## Bubimitka81

Meni su dajdajke savrsene!!!!
Imam dvije odnedavno i planiram jos uzeti, uskoro im cijena ide malo gore, bit ce jos jedna isporuka po starim cijenama za HR  :Wink: 
Da, dosta su duboke, ja ih kopcam na najmanju velicinu, a malisa ce sad 11 mjeseci  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

:facepalm:  Koji sam ja tutlek, nije mi palo napamet smanjiti ih, a nije mi baš bilo drago da dođu do pupka i da joj je cijeli trbušić u pišalini.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hahaha phiphy..   :Very Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja, kad vas citam, vidim da sam stvaaarno streberko-konzerva sto se pelena tice.

Imam tj. imala sam, dok Ardo nije uplela svoje prste, samo dvije vrste pelena.
I to one koje su na najvise mjesta po forumima koje sam posjetila dobile najbolje ocjene.

Sto se covera tice, prvi put sam kupila ME Rikki i AF i otad sam vjerna AirFlowkama i nemam ama bas nikakvu zelju isprobati ista drugo.
Iznevjerile su me samo sad kad mi je Klempo pobrao crijevnu virozu, al te rafale bi, vjerujem,  rijetko koja (platnena) pelena uspjela zadržati tj. upiti.

Tek sad kad čekam drugo, razvila se potreba za nadopunom zbirke pelena. 
Pa, kad već moram, tražim tanje, manje glomazne, a opet dobro upijajuće pelene za veću guzu koja je puuuno u pokretu.
Još istražujem, ali mi se sve više čini da ću tražiti neke dobre pocketice i puniti ih konoplja ulošcima  :Unsure: 

Što se DajDajke tiče, primijetila sam ovu ocufanost koju Phiphy spominje. Nisu baš manekenke.
Super su duboke (Klempo je veliki dječak, a po svemu sudeći, i brat će mu biti), mekane, uske između nogica.
Bilo bi mi draže da se uložak prikači drukerima, al to je iz navike.

E, sad, meni je pravi test kakve će biti nakon 10-15-100 pranja i sušenja u sušilici. 
To ćemo vidjeti.

Litlle lamb su pale na tom testu. Čičkovi su se počeli rastvarati tijekom pranja/sušenja i lijepiti za sve.
Toliko su se stisle da je uložak 4 cm duži od pelene.
Daju se one nategnuti pri oblačenju, nisu se baš stvarno smanjile, ali čim nešto moram natezati, pa skraćivati... nije to to.

Pišem ovaj post dva dana, zato malo ima, malo nema interpunkcije.
Da mi je netko rekao da dijete može biti tako dosadno i toliko puta izgovoriti "mama"...  :Razz:

----------


## phiphy

Isproban Milojka cover, jednom do sad, ali ne mogu, a da ne podijelim svoje oduševljenje!!! Prezadovoljna!

----------


## zekana

Dijelim i ovdje...  :Sad: 


Zlo mi je opet eto od jednokratnih, potvrdujem po stoti puta prelazak na platnene. Mom novorodencetu se sve osulo oko nogica, guze i dodatne opreme od babylove pelena. Donijeli smo paketic iz rodilista i stavili na njega kao samo par dana dok ne izadje crna stolica  dok ja ne stanem jace na noge i eto ti zla. Ma gadi mi se, tetre i platnenice, ljubim ih.<br/>

----------


## phiphy

Pitanje: da li su vam rubovi na coveru, međunožni dio, promijenili boju? Nama su nekako požutili/smeđili i to ne ode u pranju. Možda je od kreme za dupe? I kad je cover čist, ne izgleda čist zbog tih rubova, kao da su dobrano popišani. Neki savjet?

----------


## maca papucarica

Kupi nove ili se pomiri da i coveri stare  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

Jesu i tvoji žuti/smeđi?  :Grin:  Ma nije meni bed zbog mene, znam koliko su coveri čisti (ili nisu) jer znam kad ih perem, ali imamo tetu čuvalicu i kad smo negdje u gostima mi je bed, ispada da djetetu stavljam šporke gaće, a naravno da svi bulje jer stavljam platnene pelene pa je interesantno. Novi? Možda, ako ostanem opet u 2. stanju, kao ti  :Very Happy:  . Ima li kakav provjereni receptić za skidanje fleka od bademovog ili nekog drugog ulja (tvrdim da je to krivac za žuti, okolonožni rub).

----------


## Argente

Kupi nove, cicijo  :Grin: 
Neće ti to otić ni sa čim kad cover ne možeš oprat na više od 60 stupnjeva.
Meni nisu požutili, ali neki jesu malo posivili...mislim taj til, kako bi maca rekla...

----------


## Apsu

> Kupi nove, cicijo 
> Neće ti to otić ni sa čim kad cover ne možeš oprat na više od 60 stupnjeva.
> Meni nisu požutili, ali neki jesu malo posivili...mislim taj til, kako bi maca rekla...


Ja sam ih znala par puta stavit na 95, niš im nije bilo  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ha, ha, moj til je još uvijek aktualan termin.
E, pa imam i ja muke po coverima.
Jedan je taman prerastao, na drugom se na jednom dijelu oko nogice odšio taj til, a treći mi je tri puta u dva dana promočio s prednje strane na sred sridce covera, kao da je probušen!
Znam, znam, kupi nove cicijo...

----------


## maca papucarica

Phiphy, moguće da je do ulja, meni je jedan bijeli cover posivio u području pulla, malkoc se obojao u pranju, ali tilovi su svi lijepi svijetli (čak i ovaj odšiveni  :Grin: ).
Ja svoje ne bih stavljala na 95  :Undecided:

----------


## phiphy

:Grin:  a ne, ne, dok se ne raspadnu, niš' od novih  :Smile:  .

----------


## Lidača

Malo "upadam" u temu, ali za iskusne mame s platnenim pelenama imam jedno pitanje.
Između ostalih koristimo i CloseParent pelene i dobro su funkcionirale do bebinog 6.-og mjeseca, 
a sad mi skoro redovito promoče po rubu na trbuhu.
Jel moguće da već toliko mokri da ne mogu izdržati više od dva sata?
Stavit ću još jedan uložak, ali onda su tako velike. :Unsure: 
Kakva su vaša iskustva s tim pelenama?

----------


## S2000

Jesu smanjene na drukere?

----------


## Lidača

> Jesu smanjene na drukere?


Pa u biti drukere sam otvorila jer mi se nekako čine male.
Misliš da je prelabavo? 
Bile su mi super u početku, sad su mi najlošije.

----------


## S2000

Koje tocno imas, aio ili?

----------


## phiphy

Ja imam jedne AIO i njihovi bambus ulošci koji dođu s pelenom izdrže jako kratko. S vremenom sve više piške, to tako ide  :Smile:  .

----------


## Bubimitka81

Meni pop in isto ne izdrzi dugo, ali cini mi se da bi ih trebala smanjiti, moj ima godinu dana i kopcam na prvi druker.
A i beba vise piski sada, moj je jedno vrijeme sve propisavao...
Ili ubaci jos jedan ulozak unutra ili tetru.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lidača

Da, AIO ove Pop in V2. 
Imam njih i ME, a sad mi se čini da sam se zeznula, tj. bolje da sam kupila sve ME.
One su tako mekane i super za namjestiti. 
Tako znači i vama kratko izdrže. Danas sam joj stavila dodatni uložak pa ćemo vidjeti. 

Bubimitka91, šta ti kopčaš na prvi druker, ajme a ja imam od neki dan skroz otkopčane a beba 6 mj., hm..
Nekako su mi kratke kad su zakopčane. Ma po meni loša investicija, definitivno. Neuobne, malo upijaju i jako skupe.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Popice su meni onako za ponijeti negdje jer su prakticne inace za kod kuce NE.
Kopcam na prvi druker do stomaka, znaci na skoro najvecu velicinu, ne znam koja bi to bila M/L?!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lidača

> Popice su meni onako za ponijeti negdje jer su prakticne inace za kod kuce NE.
> Kopcam na prvi druker do stomaka, znaci na skoro najvecu velicinu, ne znam koja bi to bila M/L?!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Da, imaš pravo, nisu baš za svakodnevno kućno korištenje.
Kad sam ih kupila, bila sam teški početnik. :Smile: 
A ništa, što je tu je, možda ih prodam pa kupim nove. :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Imas na fejsu grupu MODERNE PLATNENE PELENE i fajl za prodaju pelena, V2 su trazene.. :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Počeli su nam coveri puštati. Jel moguće da smo ih prerasli? Ili je jednostavno počeo više pišati... Uglavnom, koristim covere M, pa šta bi mi već trebali L? 
Koristim i dupli uložak i sve al jednostavno nekako ode van  :gaah:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Apsu dobro nam dosla u klub propisanaca  :Smile: 
Koliko je star? Moj se propisavao jedno vrijeme, to im je faza valjda  :Undecided: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Tekuci deterdent i platnene? Da, ne?

----------


## zekana

Ja ga koristim. Ne vidim zašto ne.  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Razmisljam mozda zbog moci upijanja..

----------


## phiphy

Sjećam se da sam čitala da se tekući det. teže ispire. E sad, da li je to točno, ne znam, koristim praškasti za svu robu, stara škola.

----------


## Violinchek

Cao cure!
Nova sam na forumu ali vas dugo citam i imam par pitanja.
Dobila sam 11 kom "Hugga Buns" platnenih pelena ovakvih kao na slici _(Storma obrisala sliku)_ i sad ne znam jesu li one AIO ili trebam kupovati i zastitne gacice? I ako ove jesu AIO a imacu jos 15tak rucno radjenih pelena koje nisu AIO koliko zastitnih gacica trebam kupiti za pocetak? Znaci imacu 11 AIO (ako su AIO  :neznam: ) i jos 15 platnenih bambus pelena od tete sivalice i ne znam koliko mi zastitnih gacica treba? Jedna prijateljica stavlja obicnu pampersicu kao zastitne gace i onda navece pred spavanje iskoristi i tu pelenu do kraja pa je baci, sta mislite o tome? 
I jos jedno pitanjce  :Smile:  U ove hugga buns idu ulosci koje nisam dobila pa sad ne znam koje uloske da kupim i gde to da kupim i koliko komada? (da li tacno 11 koliko imam i pelena ili vise/manje?) Ako imate neke preporuke za uloske bicu zahvalna!
Inace imam jos vremena do kraja aprila, ali volim da sto pre znam sta mi sve treba pa da to obezbedimo na vreme. 
Inace pokusacemo sa bezpelenashtvom svakako, a ovo sve sam ionako dobila - samo cu uloske i zastitne gace kupovati.
Eto... pozdrav i hvala svima unapred!  :Bouncing:

----------


## Storma

> Cao cure!
> Nova sam na forumu ali vas dugo citam i imam par pitanja.
> Dobila sam 11 kom "Hugga Buns" platnenih pelena ovakvih kao na slici _(Storma obrisala sliku)_ i sad ne znam jesu li one AIO ili trebam kupovati i zastitne gacice? I ako ove jesu AIO a imacu jos 15tak rucno radjenih pelena koje nisu AIO koliko zastitnih gacica trebam kupiti za pocetak? Znaci imacu 11 AIO (ako su AIO ) i jos 15 platnenih bambus pelena od tete sivalice i ne znam koliko mi zastitnih gacica treba? Jedna prijateljica stavlja obicnu pampersicu kao zastitne gace i onda navece pred spavanje iskoristi i tu pelenu do kraja pa je baci, sta mislite o tome? 
> I jos jedno pitanjce  U ove hugga buns idu ulosci koje nisam dobila pa sad ne znam koje uloske da kupim i gde to da kupim i koliko komada? (da li tacno 11 koliko imam i pelena ili vise/manje?) Ako imate neke preporuke za uloske bicu zahvalna!
> Inace imam jos vremena do kraja aprila, ali volim da sto pre znam sta mi sve treba pa da to obezbedimo na vreme. 
> Inace pokusacemo sa bezpelenashtvom svakako, a ovo sve sam ionako dobila - samo cu uloske i zastitne gace kupovati.
> Eto... pozdrav i hvala svima unapred!


Violinchek,
nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u post. Ukoliko želiš podigni ju negdje i daj link pa ću staviti u tvoj post  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zastitnih gacica ti je dovoljno 3-4 kom, najbolje po velicinama ali mozes i OS.
Ako imas AIO budi spremna da krace "drze" od klasicne pelene + cover.
Dovoljno ti je ukupno oko 25 kom., cak i manje ako ces prati svaki drugi dan.
Kako beba raste, tako ces i manje presvlaciti jer ne kake stalno...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

Violinchek, uloske ti moze sasiti ta sivalica koja ce ti radit bambus pelene.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Drage cure, molim pomoć.

Za svoje starije dijete nabaljala sam pp, to je bilo 2011 godine. Od tada nisam nabavljala pelene niti se puno informirala.
Naime nabavila sam od neke naše šivalice covere od pula, univerzalne veličine.
imaju brdo drukera bili su mi odlični. 
Imaju uzorak pčelice maje i pava i druge su sa uzorkom zelenih cvjetića.
Ne mogu se sjetiti koja je to šivalica bila.
Coveri su mi mrak i ja nisam nikada imala potrebu kupovati nove ili pp ili covere.

Ali prijateljica mi je trudna i nabavila je već 40 ppa a covere sam joj preporučila kakve imam ja.

Dakle može li mi itko pomoći, naša šivalica sa foruma, 2011 je imala materijal sa pavom i pčelicom majom. coveri su joj univerzalne veličine i sa puno šarenih drukera. ako treba postaaviti ću fotku da po kroju skužite o kome se radi.

Moderatorice ako može moj post možete i prenjeti na drugeteme ili prikladnije mjesto. 
Molim vas help!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

još nešto materijal koji je šivalica koristila nije bio "plastičan" nego onako pamučan više a imao je sva svojstva nepromočivog pulla

----------


## Lutonjica

misliš na flis?

----------


## Violinchek

> Violinchek,
> nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u post. Ukoliko želiš podigni ju negdje i daj link pa ću staviti u tvoj post


ne znam kako da ti posaljem link na fotku, PP ne mogu da saljem jos uvek  :Sad:  

koji materijal za uloske biste preporucile da narucim od tete sivalice? i koliko ulozaka? da li 11 (koliko je i pelena) ili vishe/manje?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja volim bambus. 
Zavisi koliko su debele pelene? Ako su tanke i bez uloska onda svskako za svaku pelene po jedan. Inace ti je dovoljno da imas par komada cisto da podebljas pelenu npr . za noc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Violinchek

Hvala Bubimitka! 
Onda cu za svaku po jedan uzeti jer jesu bez uloska. Vidim i ja da ovde cesto hvale bambus i konoplju pa sam se oko ta dva najvise dvoumila. Znaci bambus...
Hvala jos jednom!

----------


## sara10

Gdje se platnene pelene mogu još kupiti osim preko rodinog web shopa, ima li ih u baby dućanima?
A što se veličina tiče, vidim u rodinoj brošuri da su veličine univerzalne i imaju neke za novorođenče, pa me zanima da li su te pelene stvarno univerzalne veličine za svaku dob, znači dijete od 3mj, 6mj, 8mj može iste pelene univerzalne veličine nositi?

----------


## phiphy

U baby dućanima nema MPP (modernih pp), samo tetri. Pelene se naručuju preko web shopova ili direktno od šivalica. Na FB imaš grupu Moderne platnene pelene, cure naručuju zajedno sa stranih web stranica pa dijele troškove slanja ili dobiju popust na veliku narudžbu. 

Veličine su stvarno za svaku dob, smanjuju se drukerima pa pelena tako bude plića za manju bebu. 

Koristim priliku izreklamirati svoju naaaaaajdražu pelenicu - Rodina bambus pusa. Preporučam da je svakako uključiš u probni set  :Grin:  .

----------


## sara10

Hvala phiphy, pogledat ću malo i tu fb grupu, a baš sam naručila preko forumske burze ovdje na rodi pelene, jedna forumašica je prodavala pa sam baš zadovoljna jer je puno povoljnije!

----------


## sara10

Mogu li se platnene pelene koristiti odmah po izlasku iz rodilišta? Pitam jer sam negdje čitala da ih je netko počeo koristiti tek nakon što je pupak otpao.

----------


## phiphy

mogu, samo ih namjesti da budu ispod pupka.

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam ih pocela koristit kad je pupak otpao, nisam se usudila ranije jer su se stalno povlacile preko pupka pa da ga ne navlaze..

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam ih s drugim koristila od izlaska iz rodilišta. Namještala sam pelenu i cover ispod pupka. Otpao je 6 dan.
S prvim sam koristila jp prvih skoro mjesec dana, a pupak otpao tek 14 dan.
Razlika je bila zbog debljine pupčane, a ne eventualne suhoće/vlažnosti.

Uglavnom, mogu se koristiti odmah, a ti vidi kako ćeš ti.

----------


## sara10

Hvala cure.

Apsu, znači ti si dok pupak nije otpao koristila pampersice i sl., a šta one ne idu preko pupka?

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni se Njuškalo pokazalo odlično za uštedu novca.
Iako, računala sam. Kada bih uzela nove novcate pelene i prodala ih u pola cijene došlo bi me koliko sada kupujem preko Njuškala. Ove koje su sada rabljene ne mogu preprodavati ionako jer to bi bio drugi krug da idu.

----------


## tangerina

zutaminuta, ako budu u dobrom stanju nakon upotrebe, možeš, zašto ne
nekad neki model ne odgovara baš djetetu pa ga puno ne koristiš, ili imaš neke draže pa se neke ne potroše puno

----------


## Ginger

zutaminuta sve mozes prodati, pitanje je po kojoj cijeni
i te nove tko zna hoces li moci prodati u pola cijene
kako ti pase

----------


## jelena.O

zakaj, pa ja sam neke koristila i za troje svoje dece, a dobila rabljene od blizanki

ja sam s trećim koristila od izlaska iz bolnice, tam su ga premotale sestre uz dozu negodovanja, otpo pupak neki 20 dan ( stvarno se ne sjećam ali bilo je dugo, za razliku od prvog deteta kojem je opao s tjedan dana), koristila sam u početku tetre slagane na origami, pa može se lijepo pregibati tkanina u razini pupka, tj. da bude ispod nje.

----------


## jelena.O

ima novih od tete koja ima svoj dučan http://www.njuskalo.hr/trgovina/miadizajn  radi i nosilice i svašta

----------


## zutaminuta

Onda je to druga stvar. Budem vidjela kako će se trošiti.

----------


## annie84

Pozdrav svima, izgleda da cu i ja u platnene. Nabavila sam danas nekoliko komada, pa me zanima sto vam se pokazalo boljim-pelene na cicak ili na gumbice, drukere?
Cicak vjerojatno brze izgubi na funkcionalnosti ili?

----------


## phiphy

Sve je stvar osobnih preferenci. Nemam nijednu pelenu na čičak, ali imam cover. U početku su mi coveri na čičak bili bolji jer se bolje namjeste oko pelene, a kasnije, kad se kakica stisne, puno su mi draži ovi na drukere, ne okreće se rub i ne grebu bebu, a i bebice kad narastu, svladaju otvaranje čička pa skidaju pelene.

----------


## Ginger

Meni je bolje sjelo sve na drukere, iako sam imala dosta na cical

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Mi tetramo i s rodinim coverima na cicak sam prezadovoljna

----------


## annie84

Koje pp biste preporucili?  Jucer sam kupila Popolini, s cickom i dvoje zastitnih gacica. Znaci moram jos puuuuno toga kupit, nadam se dobrim rabljenim pp s Burze  :Smile: 

Koje su tanje za preko dana, da guza ne izgleda ogromno i da stane u vecinu robice?

----------


## ribice

Najtanje je tetranje.

----------


## S2000

> Koje pp biste preporucili?  Jucer sam kupila Popolini, s cickom i dvoje zastitnih gacica. Znaci moram jos puuuuno toga kupit, nadam se dobrim rabljenim pp s Burze 
> 
> Koje su tanje za preko dana, da guza ne izgleda ogromno i da stane u vecinu robice?


Ja sam svoje bas birala da mi ne budu pupaste jer imam sitnu djecu koja malo piske  :Smile: 

Steta da si vec kupila popolini prije nego sam ti poslala slike koje ja imam (imam i popolinica)

----------


## annie84

> Ja sam svoje bas birala da mi ne budu pupaste jer imam sitnu djecu koja malo piske 
> 
> Steta da si vec kupila popolini prije nego sam ti poslala slike koje ja imam (imam i popolinica)


Ne brini, treba meni jos puuuuno, imam samo cetiri  :Smile: ). A kupila sam ih jer Graz subvencionira s 80 eur,  pa sam samo malo preko tog iznosa kupila znajuci da cu ostale kupit rabljene  :Wink:

----------


## annie84

P.s. A moj sad s tri tjedna ima vec 4.7 kg i puno piski :D

----------


## S2000

To se rijesi dodatnim uloscima  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

Pitanjce. Kako ste vi rijesile pp kad ste isle na godisnji ili na put?  Mislim tipa hotel, gdje nema ves masine u sobi ? Jel itko dao u hotel na pranje s uputama tipa ne omeksivac i jako malo detergenta?  
Jesu vam htjeli oprati ili je bilo problema?
Ili ste nosile jednokratne za to vrijeme?

----------


## zutaminuta

Koliko brzo primijetite da su pelene mokre?
Želim da preko noći ne ostane u vlažnom duže od pola sata.

----------


## legal alien

> Pitanjce. Kako ste vi rijesile pp kad ste isle na godisnji ili na put?  Mislim tipa hotel, gdje nema ves masine u sobi ? Jel itko dao u hotel na pranje s uputama tipa ne omeksivac i jako malo detergenta?  
> Jesu vam htjeli oprati ili je bilo problema?
> Ili ste nosile jednokratne za to vrijeme?


Ja na put uvijek s jednokranim pelama. Sve ostalo bi nam bila prevelika gnjavaza.
Pranje robe u hotelu je inace preskupo. Barem meni.

----------


## legal alien

> Koliko brzo primijetite da su pelene mokre?
> Želim da preko noći ne ostane u vlažnom duže od pola sata.


Preko noci ne primjetim. U istim su pelenama do jutra. Ali od kada ne doje preko noci pelene su ujutro suhe. 
Sad ih preko dana doma drzim bez covera. I skuzim odmah pa odmah i mijenjam. Pripremamo se na skidanje pelena.

----------


## zutaminuta

Moja doji preko noći i piški 3-4 puta pa teško da bi pelena ostala suha do ujutro.

----------


## Ginger

Na put idemo u jednokratnim

zutaminuta, mislim da ti je nepotrebno premotavati bebu cim se upiski
pa cijelu noc ces premotavati, a bebi treba san za rast
a i ti se trebas naspavati
ja sam po noci presvlacila samo kad su se ukakale

----------


## tangerina

I ja isto ko ginger
To mi je i patronazna bila rekla, nevezano za platnene, da se nocu presvlaci samo kad se ukaka, i inace nocu izbjegavat aktivnosti tipa palit svjetla i to, da nauci razlikovat noc i dan.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam. Čini mi se to predugo za biti u mokrom. Znam da bi meni bilo neudobno samo pola sata, a kako li neće tek njoj s nježnom kožom par sati u komadu.

----------


## Ginger

A da pogledas malo tamo na bezpelenastvo?
Mislim, ne znam, meni se ne cini ok dirati bebu po noci tako cesto samo zbog pelena
I meni su to, kao i tangerini, rekli patronazna i pedica
I iskreno, ja bih prije popi*dila da me netko svaki cas dize iz kreveta nego da sam mokra  :Grin: 

A kak je cesto prematas po danu?
Kod nas je to uobicajeno svaka 2-3 sata, osim ako se pokaka
Tako prematam i jednokratne dok smo na putu

----------


## zutaminuta

Prematam je u pravilu čim primijetim da je mokra/ukakana. Znači, oko 12-ak puta tokom 24 sata, čini mi se. Nisam brojala.

Upravo čitam neku brošuru, doduše od Johnson'sa, a kaže: 

_"Pelene stvaraju vlažno i toplo okruženje koje je u stalnom kontaktu s bebinom kožom, a takvo okruženje potiče razvoj bakterija. Također, u takvim uvjetima dolazi do trenja koje izaziva iritaciju kože i može dovesti do stvaranja neugodnog osipa. Kako bi koža na bebinoj guzi bila zdrava i glatka, možete primijeniti nekoliko postupaka kojima ćete spriječiti probleme s kožom upravo na tom osjetljivom dijelu tijela.

Češće mijenjajte pelene, izbjegavajte dugotrajni kontakt bebine kože s vlažnom pelenom kako bi spriječili ovlaživanje kože. "Zračne kupke" također mogu biti od prednosti, budući da se koža uspije osušiti te dobiva mogućnost disati."_

Zračne kupke su valjda bespelenaštvo?

----------


## Ginger

Ne znam sta su zracne kupke
Al iz svog trustrukog platnenopelenaskog iskustva ti mogu reci da se previse brines 
Moje cure nikad nisu imale ni osip, ni kakvu bakteriju i mislim da se to prije moze dogoditi u jednokratnim pelenama gdje se urin mijesa sa raznim kemikalijama i jos k tome koza ne dise
Jedini put kad mi je maloj pocrvenila guza je bilo na putu - u jednokratnim
Moje sve tri su cijelu noc bile u jednoj platnenoj peleni i nikad nikakvih problema
Nemoj si komplicirati tamo di ne trebas

----------


## phiphy

> Prematam je u pravilu čim primijetim da je mokra/ukakana. Znači, oko 12-ak puta tokom 24 sata, čini mi se. Nisam brojala.
> 
> Upravo čitam neku brošuru, doduše od Johnson'sa, a kaže: 
> 
> _"Pelene stvaraju vlažno i toplo okruženje koje je u stalnom kontaktu s bebinom kožom, a takvo okruženje potiče razvoj bakterija. Također, u takvim uvjetima dolazi do trenja koje izaziva iritaciju kože i može dovesti do stvaranja neugodnog osipa. Kako bi koža na bebinoj guzi bila zdrava i glatka, možete primijeniti nekoliko postupaka kojima ćete spriječiti probleme s kožom upravo na tom osjetljivom dijelu tijela.
> 
> Češće mijenjajte pelene, izbjegavajte dugotrajni kontakt bebine kože s vlažnom pelenom kako bi spriječili ovlaživanje kože. "Zračne kupke" također mogu biti od prednosti, budući da se koža uspije osušiti te dobiva mogućnost disati."_
> 
> Zračne kupke su valjda bespelenaštvo?


Rekla bih da su zračne kupke fensi naziv za zračenje dupenca. Ono, presvlačiš pelenu pa ne staviš odmah drugu, nego pustiš guzu na zraku. Ili sad po ljeti pustiš da hoda okolo bez pelene.

Postoje stay dry ulošci koji služe da guza bude suha. To su tanki ulošci koji idu direktno na guzu, znači između pelene i guze. Od sintetičkih su materijala, ali za po noći dušu dali. Mm je jednom popipao stay dry uložak i rekao: Pa nije piškila. A ispod pelena mokra ful  :Grin:  . Meni su najbolji Milovijini stay dray jer su široki i pokriju cijelo pelensko područje. Inače, slažem se za nepresvlačenje po noći osim kod kakanja.

----------


## annie84

> Ja na put uvijek s jednokranim pelama. Sve ostalo bi nam bila prevelika gnjavaza.
> Pranje robe u hotelu je inace preskupo. Barem meni.


Hvala na odgovoru. Rijesilo se na kraju samo od sebe. Za hotel bi uzela jednokratne, no na kraju idemo u apartman koji ima ves masinu  :Wink:

----------


## annie84

Sto se presvlacenja po noci tice, tako sam i ja prvi tjedan u platnenim razmisljala-pa jadan, mokar je. Sad nakon mjesec dana u pp, mogu rec da su mi od babysaurus mutt like odlicne za noc. Ne mijenjam ih do ujutro, osim ako se pokakao. 
Po danu isto mijenjam svaka 2-3h, osim naravno ako se pokakao.

----------


## zutaminuta

@annie, što te navelo da promijeniš mišljenje? Meni je drugi tjedan (upravo završio) i još mi nije prihvatljivo da bude u mokrom.

----------


## annie84

> @annie, što te navelo da promijeniš mišljenje? Meni je drugi tjedan (upravo završio) i još mi nije prihvatljivo da bude u mokrom.


Jedna forumasica od koje sam kupila pp mi je poslala brosuru i objasnila da su mokri u svojoj temperaturi, znaci ne rashladuju se (sto i primjetis prilikom presvlacenja). Znaci ne moze se prehladit, to mi je bilo najbitnije. A ako je kojim slucajem kratko budan po noci i ako ja u tom bunilu ne zaspim-onda mu promjenim pelenu oko 3-4 otprilike, ali najcesce mu promjenim tek oko 6h. Ako je pokakan skuzim dok dojim, pa mu odmah promjenim.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala annie.

Sada nakon tjedan dana, bila noć ili dan, malecka negoduje čim se popiški. Njoj nije udobno u mokrome, i mijenjamo odmah. Preko noći je daleko teže natjerati se paliti svjetlo i mijenjati pelenu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mrzim platnene pelene. I preko dana čim se popiški prekine joj san vlaga.

Nastavit ću ih koristiti, naravno. Došla sam se ispuhati samo.

----------


## maca papucarica

A zasto ces ih nastaviti koristiti ako ih ti mrzis, a djetetu smetaju!?
Pa ima i jednokratnih pelena u kojima beba nije mokra ili bespelenastvo?

----------


## zutaminuta

Čini se da joj ne smetaju dok spava na meni. Ma ni podrizi ni žgaravica joj tada ne smetaju. Napravila sam dakle krivu procjenu situacije jutros.

Bespelenastvo s dva mjeseca ne bu išlo. Ima još ponekad eksplozivne stolice. Šibne mlaz na drugi kraj sobe.  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

I ja sam počela korstit plat. pelene od prvog dana otkad smo izašli iz rodilišta i zasad nema nikakvih problema. A moram samo reći da sam primjetila da patronažne sestre baš nisu za platnene što uopće ne skrivaju. Bila sam na tečaju u trudnoći koji je vodila patronažna i to je naglasila da je ona za jednokratne jer da je dijete u njima suho, a jučer kad nam je došla patronažna doma prvi put i ide ona mijenjat malog, kad je vidila da ima na sebi plat. pelenu i da sam joj donila novu plat. pelenu za preobući ga, ona se iznenadila, pita da zašto smo se mi odlučili za to, koji su razlozi, bla, bla, mislim se u sebi koje čuđenje. Izjasnila se da je ona za pampersice, al da mi radimo kako mi želimo. Tako da vidim da one nisu zato. A ja i mm smo baš zadovoljni platnenim. Imam ih dovoljno i večeras baš slijedi prva tura pranja pp. 
Meže mi netko reći da li se sa platnenim pelenama može prati i bebina robica koja je isprljana na 60 stupnjeva?

----------


## tangerina

ja sam u početku posebno prala robicu posebno pelene
u biti u početku sa prvim djetetom, mama mi je to postavila kao pod normalno i "svi tako rade" da robica od bebe se mora prat posebno od robe ostalih ukućana (odmah da napomenem, nije UOPĆE istina da svi tako rade)
kasnije sam stavljala sve skupa, ionako je ta dječja robica često počašćena sadržajem pelena koji se prelio preko ruba  :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

za patronažne - kako koje i kako gdje,ja sam imala samo pozitivna iskustva,čak nam dolaze na radionice o PP da se educiraju o njima jer ih susreću kad su u obilasku/patronaži...

možeš prati kako hoćeš,neki čekaju i skupljaju da peru samo PP a neki peru sa odjećom ili posteljinom/šugamanima od odraslih....
samo nemoj pretjerati sa praškom,ide samo jušna žlica + ocat i/ili čajevac za omekšivanje i dezinfekciju

zuta minuta,dosta ljudi kombinira pp po danu sa jednokratnim po noći....
poanta pp i jest da beba osjeti da je u mokrom i da se iste što ćešće mijenjaju...tako bi trebalo i jednokratne samo kako,izmedju ostalog, sa svakom bačenom pelenom ode i koja kuna u smeće to se ne radi često koliko bi trebalo...

----------


## sara10

Zasad skulirana nisam znala da se može i ulje čajevca umjesto omekšivača, baš ga imam kući, probat ću to.
Hvala vam na svjetima, pa mislila sam večeras staviti uz pelene (skupilo ih se) i par bodića koji su se isprljali od mokraće ili kad bi podrignuo.

----------


## zasad skulirana

sorry,nisam bila jasna ocat ti je umjesto omekšivača a čajevac za dezinfekciju! i miris... :Smile: 

ma slobodno uvali...

----------


## zutaminuta

> pita da zašto smo se mi odlučili za to, koji su razlozi, bla, bla,


Meni se gadi smrad plastike i umjetnih mirisa, to što nikad ne znam kada se zapiša pa ostane puno duže u takvoj popišanoj peleni, to što kad je nosim nemam za gdje primiti, i jer je to hrpa plastike koja završi negdje na smeću, skupa s fekalijama. BLJAK!

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Ja ipak perem odvojeno iako sada već ima puno manje pokakanih pelena, al taman mi je, 1 masina svako 4 dan (tetre su u pitanju), cijeli strik za njih. Inace perem i djecju robicu odvojeno od nase, one imaju svoju kosaru mi svoju. Vjerojatno nema potrebe za sve to, al eto, radije ću tako. 
Cesto i moja kroz noć nosi jp, smetaju joj debele bambusice, a tetre su pretanke.

----------


## annie84

Mi smo samo u pp i po noci i po danu, krenuli s 3 tjedna. Hvala Bogu u Austriji su jako ekoloski osvjesteni pa je to svima super.
Perem pp nekad same, a cesto uz posteljinu, rucnike...na 60 stupnjeva, s malo deterdzenta i s alkoholnim octom + etericnim uljem.

----------


## zutaminuta

Koristite li one uloške? Meni su se do sada pokazali potpuno nepotrebnima. Najradije bih ih bacila.
Ili dobro dođe kasniju kada dijete počne kakati čvrsto, a ne tekuće?

----------


## tangerina

pričaš li o ulošcima ili papirićima?
uloške, as in platnene dijelove koji upijajaju ekstra tekućine nisam nikad koristila, imam dva nekorištena

papiriće koristim otkad smo počeli s dohranom i stolica postala čvršća (i gadnija), i puno mi pomažu, ali dok je mala samo dojila nisam ih koristila, samo bih to isprala s pelene

----------


## Apsu

Imam papirice al ne koristim bas, zaboravim na njih. A 100 puta kad vidim suprise poludim jer ih nisam stavila.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Moja ima 9mj i već neko vrijeme stavljam dodatne uloske jer bez njih brzo bude cijela mokra, prije je prolazila samo jedna tetra, sad obavezno dvije...papiriće imamo, al redovito zaboravimo na njih.

----------


## zutaminuta

Za platnene pitam. Samo smetaju u ormaru.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ovisi kako/koliko piski ali kako ti izdrzi noc bez dodatnih ulozaka?!

Moj od 8 mjeseci nocu bude u Flafici k/b sa dodatnim uloskom i to nam je taman knap.

----------


## Apsu

Trebaju ti kasnije ako ne zelis presvlacit svakih sat vremena. Kasnije puno pisaju odjednom

----------


## sara10

Kakvi su to papirići za pp? Ja stavljam uloške u pp od početka (maleni ima 2 mjes) i peleneai uložak budu mokri, ne znam kako bi bez uloška.

----------


## ribice

Papirići ili lineri služe da baciš kakicu u wc ili da manje ribas pelenu ili tetru.
Neki se bacaju u wc neki ne, a samo po pisane možeš oprati s pelenama i opet koristiti.

----------


## sara10

A gdje s emogu kupiti ti papirići?

----------


## zasad skulirana

ima ih mislim Tosama u apoteci,imaš na rodinom web shopu i mislim da i miny greeny ima....
manje više svi web shopovi koji prodavaju i pelene....

----------


## annie84

Koristimo oboje od pocetka.
Ne bi mogli bez njih, ni jednih ni drugih  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ovisi kako/koliko piski ali kako ti izdrzi noc bez dodatnih ulozaka?!


Noću stavim plastičnu.

----------


## ribice

Imaš linera  i u eko butiku, u mulleru..

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzela čajevac, dodala ga u vodu i sad mi cijela kupaona smrducka. 
Kak ću ga se otarasiti?

----------


## Apsu

U koju vodu? Držiš pelene u vodi ili? 
Inače je puno jednostavnije nabavit kantu i na suho ih bacat unutra, tako ostaju očuvane, ne uništava se materijal toliko. Evo skoro dvije godine meni nije smrdila kupaona od njih iz kante...

----------


## zutaminuta

Stavila samo danas da isprobam to s čajevcem.
Nemamo mjesta za kantu. Kupaona je superuska.

----------


## Majuška

Nama jedna uska kanta stoji u DB i jedna u spavaćoj jer se presvlačimo na kauču ili krevetu.
Kanta bez poklopca, pelene na suho (osim pokakanih koje se isperu, ocijede i vise u kadi do pranja koje je svaki drugi dan)

Inače, ima na FB grupa MPP (moderne platnene pelene) gdje ima pregršt savjeta i iskustava

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam imala kantu s poklopcem ali na kraju sam se prebacila na metodu: isperi (neovisno jeli piškica ili kakica) i odma van objesi na konja....tu bi čekale da ih se skupi masu i onda u mašinu s njima...presvlačila bi bebu isključivo u kupaonici koja je odmah do ulaznih vrata ispred kojih je konj tako da mi je to bilo najpraktičnije,koliko god možda komplicirano zvučalo... planiram sad isto tako i sa 2gim....

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja presvlačim većinom u kupaonici i u njoj imam malu, a u vešeraju veliku FILUR kantu iz Ikee http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/images/pro...E561937_S4.JPG.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Mi imamo kantu iz kauflanda s poklopcem koja stoja u kupaonici (a moze i na balkonu ako imate mjesta). Nista ne ispirem osim kakice ako se zalijepi, nit prskam. Ne osjeti se smrad, a i materijal je ocuvan.

----------


## zutaminuta

Uspije li vam na 100 C potpuno ukloniti žute mrlje s pelene?

----------


## Apsu

Uvijek perem na 60 pa ne znam, al mrlje ostanu i odu cim ih stavim susiti na sunce.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tja. Ove se ne daju. Ostalo je kao da je umjetno obojeno.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Jeste krenili s dohranom? Nama su od dojenacke kakice nestajale na suncu,al otkad papa i druge stvare, neke fleke su bas uporne

----------


## žužy

Jel sve presušite pelene nakon ispiranja a prije pranja?
Ili mogu tako isprane i mokre biti koje vrijeme u kanti dok ih se ne nakupi za pranje...ono,ne usmrde se?

----------


## zutaminuta

Tek za nekih tjedan i pol ćemo početi s dohranom.
Ne, pelene budu mokre do sljedeći dan. Ne usmrde se.
Meni nije to takav problem, ali htjela sam dat pelene dalje, a ovakve baš full obojene žute ne mogu.

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Ma sigurno će nestati kroz par pranja. Ja sam ih proslu zimu susila prije pranja, a sad budu sigurno 3-4dana u kanti i ona smrdi po amonijaku kad se otvori, al ne smrdi kupaonica, ne smrde kad se operu (95) i nema na materijalu "znakova stajanja"

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Jel sve presušite pelene nakon ispiranja a prije pranja?
> Ili mogu tako isprane i mokre biti koje vrijeme u kanti dok ih se ne nakupi za pranje...ono,ne usmrde se?


meni bi se ljeti usmrdile dok sam ih drzala u kanti, pomaže prskanje eteričnim uljem čajevca..kupiš onu prskalicu za cvijeće,u vodu ukapaš čajevac i to držiš kraj kante i poprskaš pelenu prije ubacivanja...

----------


## Peterlin

> Tek za nekih tjedan i pol ćemo početi s dohranom.
> Ne, pelene budu mokre do sljedeći dan. Ne usmrde se.
> Meni nije to takav problem, ali htjela sam dat pelene dalje, a ovakve baš full obojene žute ne mogu.


Potopi ih preko noći u bilo koje sredstvo s aktivnim kisikom. Ja trenutno imam Lidlovo W5 sredstvo za uklanjanje mrlja (stain remover). Nakon toga operi normalno, ne moraš čak ni iskuhavati.

----------


## Vlattka

Ispričavam se ako postavljam ovo pitanje po stoti put, pokušavala sam naći odgovor na ranijim postovima ali nisam uspjela (tj.nisam potpuno shvatila). Dakle, zadnjih desetak dana svojoj kćeri stavljam platnene pelene. Vidim da joj krema stvarno nije potrebna kao što je bila s jednokratnima, ali me ipak nešto zanima: smije li se s platnenima koristiti krema koja nema cinkovog oksida ili i ona smeta upijanju? Isto me zanima i za Sudocrem. Ukoliko bude potrebno.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja kremice ne mazem, a sudokrem stavim samo u slucaju da mu se guza osipa, sto se desilo samo jednom za vrijeme izbijanja zubi, i u tom slucaju sam stavila liner da mi krema bas ne dotice pelenu.

----------


## Illy

Pozdrav, gdje kupujete platnene pelene? Zanima me ako i materijal imate negdje za preporučiti pa si sama porubim. Hvala!

----------


## orange80

Vidim da topic bas nije aktivan ali probat ću postavit pitanje:
Je li netko probao švedsku pusu ili one pletene švedske?
I kako to funkcionira kod većih beba (nakon 4 mj) kad se beba jako miče?
Jel joj problem zavezati te vezice?
Ili je za veće bebe najbolje uzeti gotove pelene sa cickom i zakopčas joj
prije nego ti se beba jako uzvrpolji?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja sam jednom u nedostatku ovih pravih (bile na pranju) nešto petljala sa švedskim. Ono, za prvu ruku ok, ali draže su mi ove na kopčanje. Moja je počela protestirat tek prije oko tri mjeseca. Do tad nije bilo većih problema mijenjat pelene. A i to kad krene se bunit riješim tak da se nagnem i kosom joj škakljam lice dok ne zakopčam. Jbg, ne da mi se slušati vrištanje, a baš zbog ničeg.

----------


## orange80

Ma mi smo mali, 3 mj. i koristimo platnene od početka i makar sam nakupovala svakojakih gotovih,
ipak su mi najdraže tetre+Švedska+cover jer se tetre nemjerljivo brže od svega drugog posuše.
Sad sam malo gledala da ima i tih modernijih švedskih i mislim si da ih uzmem još ali opet vidim da mi se beba
počela jako koprcati kod presvlačenja.

----------


## Vlattka

Ako sam dobro shvatila ( ja ih nemam), svedska pusa je prava pelena i moze se koristiti samostalno. Tako da bi to ipak trebalo ici brze i lakse nego kad pridrzavas tetru u foldu da se ne raspadne, vezes obicnu tetru oko nje, drzis bebu da se ne mice..itd.

Poslano sa mog SM-G361F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## orange80

U pravu si Vlattka da bi trebalo ići lakše jer je uložak ipak prisiven za svetsku pusu, ali ipak mi to ne djeluje nešto stabilno, tj opet trebaš to sve namjestiti, još ako stavljaš papirić...
Ja sam zapravo htjela probati Disana pletene svetske, jel ih netko koristi?

----------


## zasad skulirana

a jesi li čula za AI2 pelene? to je kao cover sa utorima u koji umetneš složene tetre i onda stavljaš sve skupa na bebu....dakle,i dalje imaš prednost brzog sušenja a nije da moraš držat tetru u nekom foldu dok preko namještaš cover...sada mame više koriste to nego klasične platnene...

----------


## orange80

Ma imam i takvih. Daleko najskuplje - a nisu dobre.
a i vidim da su mame uglavnom nezadovoljne takvima.
U grupi o platnenima sam na facebooku i vidim da se najcesce kombinira cover (roda , flafi - meni najbolji) sa pocketicama
i sl

cije ti imas?

----------


## žužy

*orange* mi smo u 90% na toj varijanti,AI2 sa tetra uloškom. I prezadovoljna sam,super nam drži. Prematam ga svaka dva,tri sata a noću mu stavim dva originalna uloška i ne promoći cijelu noć..
Zašto tebi nije dobra ta solucija?

----------


## orange80

A cije ti imas AI2 zuzy? I koliko ih imas? I koliko ti se brzo suse?

Moje promoce, a i bolje mi je kad cover ipak mogu iskoristiti vise puta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Komentari? Naravno i na ostatak teksta.

_"Thirty cloth diapers draw an estimated 1,221 cubic meters of water in crop irrigation, processing, weaving, manufacturing and 2 1 / 2 years of washings. Meanwhile, the water used to manufacture those 4,000 disposables comes in at a comparatively modest 141 cubic meters."_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...0c9_story.html

----------


## Illy

Pozdrav! Kupujem prve pelene za svoju bebicu pa sam odlučila tetre (eco shop) u kombinaciji s coverom. Za cover sam dobila preporuku da uzmem rabljene ali gledala sam na njuškalu i cijena je bila ista kao i ovaj koji sam našla na eco shopu http://www.eko-butik.com/zastitnesove. Jel inače budu jeftinije kad se prodaju rabljeni, samo što trebam tek naći pa da radije sačekam?

Još sam kao cover opciju našla i ove, samo ne znam da li su jednako dobre kao milovia, ali jeftinije su  :Smile:  http://www.eko-butik.com/pastelnev2

Također sam gledala i ove pelene, ne znam da li bi bile dovoljne bez covera za dojenačku tekuću kakicu preko dana http://www.eko-butik.com/brzosuseca-zelena

Hvala!

----------


## Vlattka

Mozda bi bilo dobro ukljuciti se na Fb grupu Moderne platnene pelene, tamo se u svakom trenutku prodaje hrpa stvari.

Poslano sa mog SM-G361F koristeći Tapatalk

----------

